# Four word story-lines



## Sparky (Jun 30, 2019)

*It's all very mysterious *


----------



## tinytn (Jun 30, 2019)

*Will be for awhile*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 30, 2019)

Have to muddle through


----------



## Sparky (Jun 30, 2019)

*May need to think *


----------



## JFBev (Jun 30, 2019)

Take a deep breath


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 30, 2019)

Everything will work out


----------



## tinytn (Jun 30, 2019)

*So far , so Good..*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 1, 2019)

*I see the light*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 1, 2019)

*What color is it? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 1, 2019)

Light has no colour


----------



## tinytn (Jul 1, 2019)

*It's a white  light !*


----------



## Kadee (Jul 2, 2019)

Maybe it a spaceship


----------



## tinytn (Jul 2, 2019)

*Could very well be !*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 2, 2019)

*There's something inside it.*.


----------



## tinytn (Jul 2, 2019)

*Open it up.. Quick !!*


----------



## Kadee (Jul 2, 2019)

No ..No don’t touch


----------



## tinytn (Jul 2, 2019)

*Let Sparky open it !  *


----------



## Sparky (Jul 3, 2019)

*Leave it to Tiny.. *


----------



## tinytn (Jul 3, 2019)

*Ok, can do it ! *


----------



## tinytn (Jul 3, 2019)

*Nooooooo!*


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jul 4, 2019)

Green "goo" seeping out!


----------



## tinytn (Jul 4, 2019)

*We need medical help!*


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jul 4, 2019)

For us or "them"?


----------



## tinytn (Jul 4, 2019)

*Im a total wreck !  *


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jul 4, 2019)

Please pull yourself together!


----------



## tinytn (Jul 5, 2019)

*Im feeling fine now..*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 5, 2019)

*Is there anything missing *


----------



## Pinky (Jul 5, 2019)

Just my mind, bro!


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jul 5, 2019)

Not a great loss.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 5, 2019)

ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Kadee (Jul 5, 2019)

Get everyone strong coffee


----------



## Sparky (Jul 6, 2019)

I'll just have Tea..


----------



## tinytn (Jul 6, 2019)

*Tea for 2 please. .*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 6, 2019)

With milk and sugar?


----------



## Kadee (Jul 6, 2019)

Lemon and honey thanks


----------



## tinytn (Jul 6, 2019)

*One sugar cube please..*


----------



## Kadee (Jul 6, 2019)

Sugar rots your teeth


----------



## Sparky (Jul 7, 2019)

Have to chance it


----------



## tinytn (Jul 7, 2019)

*Go for it then !*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 7, 2019)

Get the army in


----------



## Sparky (Jul 8, 2019)

Where are they now


----------



## tinytn (Jul 8, 2019)

*On their way here !   *


----------



## Kadee (Jul 8, 2019)

That was hours ago


----------



## tinytn (Jul 8, 2019)

*But they are walking ! *


----------



## Kadee (Jul 9, 2019)

Must be snails pace


----------



## Sparky (Jul 9, 2019)

They're leaving a trail


----------



## tinytn (Jul 9, 2019)

*Trail of Bread Crumbs? *


----------



## Kadee (Jul 9, 2019)

Like Hansel and Gretel


----------



## tinytn (Jul 9, 2019)

* Beware of the Witch!

*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 10, 2019)

Which witch is which


----------



## tinytn (Jul 10, 2019)

*One with the Broom!*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 11, 2019)

Wow, you don't mean..


----------



## JFBev (Jul 11, 2019)

No, let me explain. . .


----------



## tinytn (Jul 11, 2019)

She borrowed my broom..


----------



## Sparky (Jul 12, 2019)

It's got your fingerprints


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 12, 2019)

It makes no difference


----------



## Kadee (Jul 12, 2019)

What about DNA evidence


----------



## Meringue (Jul 13, 2019)

Send In The experts


----------



## tinytn (Jul 13, 2019)

There only one Expert!


----------



## Meringue (Jul 13, 2019)

Get him here pronto!


----------



## Sparky (Jul 13, 2019)

But Eric's on holiday


----------



## tinytn (Jul 13, 2019)

Lets go join him !!


----------



## debodun (Jul 13, 2019)

Be nice to friends


----------



## JFBev (Jul 13, 2019)

Have friends to dinner.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 14, 2019)

What will we have* *


----------



## tinytn (Jul 15, 2019)

What ever Lola wants ..


----------



## Meringue (Jul 15, 2019)

Nothing but the finest


----------



## JFBev (Jul 15, 2019)

And only from the best


----------



## Repondering (Jul 15, 2019)

*Enough talk, let's eat*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 15, 2019)

*Yes, i'm very hungry!*


----------



## Sparky (Jul 16, 2019)

Not fish paste again


----------



## tinytn (Jul 16, 2019)

No,,,,,, Fish eggs maybe !


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2019)

What about chicken sausages


----------



## tinytn (Jul 17, 2019)

We're out of chicken


----------



## Meringue (Jul 18, 2019)

Steaks all round then


----------



## tinytn (Jul 18, 2019)

Now your talkin', whoohoo!


----------



## Sparky (Jul 18, 2019)

Only well cooked please


----------



## tinytn (Jul 18, 2019)

Takes about an hour


----------



## tinytn (Jul 19, 2019)

Game got lost again


----------



## Sparky (Jul 19, 2019)

Where did it go..


----------



## JFBev (Jul 19, 2019)

Look in the file drawer


----------



## tinytn (Jul 19, 2019)

Drawer is totally empty!


----------



## Meringue (Jul 19, 2019)

Smells fishy to me


----------



## tinytn (Jul 19, 2019)

sniff, sniff, your right!!!


----------



## Sparky (Jul 20, 2019)

What kind of fish..


----------



## tinytn (Jul 20, 2019)

Salmon, Bass, and Bluefish


----------



## Sparky (Jul 21, 2019)

What about the octopus


----------



## JFBev (Jul 21, 2019)

In its natural habitat?


----------



## tinytn (Jul 21, 2019)

It has eight legs!


----------



## Sparky (Jul 22, 2019)

Two at each corner?


----------



## tinytn (Jul 22, 2019)

4 corners = 8 legs !!!


----------



## Sparky (Jul 23, 2019)

That's plenty of boots


----------



## tinytn (Jul 24, 2019)

8 legs to eat !


----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2019)

Maybe one is missing


----------



## tinytn (Jul 26, 2019)

One leg *is* missing ?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 27, 2019)

Someone stole that leg


----------



## tinytn (Jul 27, 2019)

We must catch Thief!


----------



## Kadee (Jul 27, 2019)

Maybe it was artificial


----------



## tinytn (Jul 27, 2019)

Maybe an artificial leg??


----------



## Kadee (Jul 27, 2019)

Animals have artificial legs


----------



## tinytn (Jul 27, 2019)

Even an old octopus ?


----------



## Kadee (Jul 27, 2019)

Indeed ,they have arthritis


----------



## Sparky (Jul 28, 2019)

Wow, eight artificial legs?


----------



## tinytn (Jul 28, 2019)

I can only imagaine !!!


----------



## Sparky (Jul 29, 2019)

Don't think about it


----------



## tinytn (Jul 30, 2019)

*ok, lets eat then! *


----------



## Sparky (Jul 30, 2019)

Surely not the Octopus


----------



## Kadee (Jul 30, 2019)

He’d be to chewy


----------



## tinytn (Jul 30, 2019)

What would  you suggest?


----------



## Kadee (Jul 30, 2019)

I’m vegetarian ,what about ?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 31, 2019)

Vegetarian octopus sounds OK


----------



## tinytn (Jul 31, 2019)

We need bigger Kettle


----------



## Repondering (Jul 31, 2019)

Use two small kettles.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 1, 2019)

Four legs in each


----------



## tinytn (Aug 1, 2019)

Enough for 8 people !!


----------



## Repondering (Aug 1, 2019)

Shall we marinate them?


----------



## Kadee (Aug 1, 2019)

Might make them tough


----------



## Sparky (Aug 2, 2019)

They might need squashing


----------



## tinytn (Aug 6, 2019)

And maybe some Squeezing


----------



## Kadee (Aug 6, 2019)

Maybe just mince them


----------



## Repondering (Aug 6, 2019)

Octopus mince meat pie


----------



## Kadee (Aug 7, 2019)

Maybe fish chowder soup


----------



## tinytn (Aug 7, 2019)

along with Octopus Pie


----------



## Sparky (Aug 7, 2019)

One leg in each


----------



## JFBev (Aug 7, 2019)

Just chips for me


----------



## Sparky (Aug 8, 2019)

What, without any Octopus..


----------



## tinytn (Aug 9, 2019)

Octopus comes with chips !!


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2019)

Strong stomach is required.


----------



## tinytn (Aug 9, 2019)

Its not that bad..


----------



## Gemma (Aug 9, 2019)

You can eat mine!


----------



## tinytn (Aug 9, 2019)

Oh nooo! Im full !


----------



## Peachy (Aug 9, 2019)

Breakfast is coming soon.


----------



## tinytn (Aug 9, 2019)

Can we skip breakfast?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 10, 2019)

Maybe just some escargot


----------



## tinytn (Aug 10, 2019)

Too salty for me..


----------



## Sparky (Aug 12, 2019)

Just sprinkle some sugar


----------



## tinytn (Aug 12, 2019)

No sugar please , sir


----------



## Sparky (Aug 13, 2019)

There must be something


----------



## tinytn (Aug 13, 2019)

Maple syrup is good..


----------



## Sparky (Aug 13, 2019)

Are Maples in it


----------



## tinytn (Aug 14, 2019)

Darned if i know


----------



## Sparky (Aug 14, 2019)

Better check and see


----------



## tinytn (Aug 14, 2019)

I see Maple leaves !


----------



## Sparky (Aug 15, 2019)

Use the leaf blower


----------



## tinytn (Aug 15, 2019)

Its out of wind!


----------



## Sparky (Aug 16, 2019)

Blow through the end


----------



## tinytn (Aug 16, 2019)

I'm out of breath !!


----------



## Kadee (Aug 16, 2019)

Tried plugging it in ?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 17, 2019)

Now that makes sense..


----------



## tinytn (Aug 20, 2019)

Never would of guessed..


----------



## Sparky (Aug 21, 2019)

It seems so obvious..


----------



## Kadee (Aug 21, 2019)

That Sam’s partner said ?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 24, 2019)

Maybe yes maybe no


----------



## Gemma (Aug 30, 2019)

Make up your mind


----------



## tinytn (Aug 30, 2019)

Times a Wasten' !


----------



## Sparky (Aug 31, 2019)

There's two hours left


----------



## Gemma (Sep 4, 2019)

What shall we do?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 4, 2019)

Write some more stories.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 4, 2019)

What is the subject?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 4, 2019)

Something about whatsit maybe


----------



## tinytn (Sep 9, 2019)

Whatsit could be anything!


----------



## Sparky (Sep 10, 2019)

Anything will be OK


----------



## tinytn (Sep 10, 2019)

ok, how about  Things ?


----------



## Gemma (Sep 10, 2019)

What things are they?


----------



## tinytn (Sep 10, 2019)

They are different things


----------



## Gemma (Sep 10, 2019)

What could they be?


----------



## Repondering (Sep 10, 2019)

Things that go bump?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 11, 2019)

Do they ever squeak?


----------



## tinytn (Sep 11, 2019)

Only now and then.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 12, 2019)

Oil might stop that


----------



## Gemma (Sep 20, 2019)

What kind of oil?


----------



## Kadee (Sep 20, 2019)

Try used car oil


----------



## tinytn (Sep 20, 2019)

How about olive oil?


----------



## Repondering (Sep 20, 2019)

That's very heart healthy.


----------



## Gemma (Sep 20, 2019)

What are we oiling?


----------



## Kadee (Sep 20, 2019)

That really annoying squeak


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2019)

Could be blind mice


----------



## tinytn (Sep 21, 2019)

Yikes! 3 blind mice?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 22, 2019)

Some don't have tails


----------



## tinytn (Sep 22, 2019)

Blind and without Tails???


----------



## Meringue (Sep 22, 2019)

This is a nightmare


----------



## tinytn (Sep 22, 2019)

Someone call Ghost Busters!!


----------



## Kadee (Sep 22, 2019)

Anyone have the number ?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 23, 2019)

The mice hid it


----------



## tinytn (Sep 23, 2019)

But they are blind!!


----------



## Sparky (Sep 24, 2019)

Could be fake news


----------



## tinytn (Sep 24, 2019)

We need a map !


----------



## Gemma (Sep 24, 2019)

Check the glove box


----------



## Sparky (Sep 25, 2019)

Gloves are missing too


----------



## tinytn (Sep 25, 2019)

Who took the gloves ?


----------



## Gemma (Sep 25, 2019)

It sure wasn't me!


----------



## Kadee (Sep 25, 2019)

We’re they leather gloves ?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 26, 2019)

Yes, real fake leather


----------



## tinytn (Sep 28, 2019)

We need a  Detective !!..


----------



## Sparky (Sep 28, 2019)

Wow, the mouse detective?


----------



## tinytn (Sep 29, 2019)

Yes!! name is Mickey !


----------



## Sparky (Sep 30, 2019)

Not.. Mickey the mouse?


----------



## tinytn (Sep 30, 2019)

Well,....,,,YES, it is!!


----------



## Gemma (Sep 30, 2019)

He was trapped Sunday


----------



## tinytn (Sep 30, 2019)

*Noooo! Oh my Cod!!!  *


----------



## Gemma (Oct 1, 2019)

Not cod, the mouse!


----------



## tinytn (Oct 1, 2019)

Mouse in the house?


----------



## Sparky (Oct 1, 2019)

Which mouse is it?


----------



## tinytn (Oct 2, 2019)

Minnie , i think maybe


----------



## Sparky (Oct 3, 2019)

Could be a clone


----------



## tinytn (Oct 3, 2019)

You mean two Minnie's ?


----------



## Gemma (Oct 4, 2019)

It's just an illusion


----------



## Sparky (Oct 4, 2019)

Ah, a dastardly plan


----------



## tinytn (Oct 4, 2019)

What do you mean??


----------



## Sparky (Oct 5, 2019)

Mice are plotting something


----------



## tinytn (Oct 7, 2019)

We need a spy !


----------



## Sparky (Oct 8, 2019)

Like a secret spy?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 8, 2019)

(oops, sorry)


----------



## tinytn (Oct 8, 2019)

Please come back, Kaila


----------



## Kaila (Oct 8, 2019)

Thank you. That's nice!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 8, 2019)

Tiny spy, needed soon?   (trying to go back on topic)


----------



## tinytn (Oct 8, 2019)

Yes!.you know anyone ??


----------



## Sparky (Oct 9, 2019)

Check the yellow pages


----------



## tinytn (Oct 9, 2019)

Detective Sherlock Holmes maybe ?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 9, 2019)

What's his Email Address?


----------



## Gemma (Oct 9, 2019)

Sparky will find it!


----------



## tinytn (Oct 9, 2019)

Wish he'd hurry up!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 9, 2019)

The mice still there?


----------



## tinytn (Oct 9, 2019)

*Yes. Three Blind Mice !*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 9, 2019)

Definitely up to something!


----------



## tinytn (Oct 9, 2019)

*What could they want ? *


----------



## Kaila (Oct 9, 2019)

Three plates of food?


----------



## tinytn (Oct 9, 2019)

*A big cheese platter ?*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 9, 2019)

Bowl of cake batter?


----------



## Sparky (Oct 10, 2019)

Why not ask them..


----------



## tinytn (Oct 10, 2019)

My squeeker is broke..


----------



## Kaila (Oct 10, 2019)

Which language they spoke???


----------



## Sparky (Oct 11, 2019)

Something Micelandic I think..


----------



## toffee (Oct 11, 2019)

I dont like em'''


----------



## tinytn (Oct 11, 2019)

Maybe they just squeak!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 11, 2019)

Micelandic Dictionary, we need!


----------



## tinytn (Oct 11, 2019)

Can you get one?


----------



## Sparky (Oct 12, 2019)

Maybe check on amazon..


----------



## tinytn (Oct 12, 2019)

Could you do it???


----------



## Kaila (Oct 12, 2019)

Afraid of amazon wildlife?   ?


----------



## Sparky (Oct 13, 2019)

They're only pictures Tiny..


----------



## tinytn (Oct 13, 2019)

But very scary pictures!


----------



## Sparky (Oct 14, 2019)

Don't worry, whatsit's here..


----------



## tinytn (Oct 14, 2019)

Now what ? Mr. Whatsit !


----------



## Kaila (Oct 14, 2019)

Yeah, Whatsit gonna be?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 14, 2019)

(Scared off the mice!   )


----------



## Kadee (Oct 14, 2019)

He’s a mice whisperer


----------



## tinytn (Oct 14, 2019)

Whats did he whisper?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 14, 2019)

"Free cheese in Antarctica"


----------



## tinytn (Oct 14, 2019)

Hey! lets get some!!


----------



## Kadee (Oct 14, 2019)

mature or cottage cheese?


----------



## tinytn (Oct 14, 2019)

how about manure, cheese?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 15, 2019)

Smell it from here!!!!!


----------



## tinytn (Oct 15, 2019)

yes, it is sickening !!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 15, 2019)

Turn on a fan!


----------



## tinytn (Oct 15, 2019)

Open up the windows!!


----------



## Sparky (Oct 16, 2019)

Just eat the cheese..


----------



## Kaila (Oct 16, 2019)

YOU do it, please!


----------



## tinytn (Oct 16, 2019)

Oh no not me!!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 16, 2019)

Let it melt, then.


----------



## tinytn (Oct 16, 2019)

Now it is everywhere!!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 16, 2019)

Let's find another planet!


----------



## tinytn (Oct 16, 2019)

yes! but which Planet?


----------



## Sparky (Oct 17, 2019)

Moon's made of cheese..


----------



## tinytn (Oct 17, 2019)

*Cheese??? No more Cheese !!*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 18, 2019)

Maybe go to Mars


----------



## tinytn (Oct 18, 2019)

Mars sounds pretty good!


----------



## Sparky (Oct 19, 2019)

Mars Bars are nice...


----------



## tinytn (Oct 19, 2019)

Do you have some??


----------



## Kaila (Oct 19, 2019)

Some for me too?


----------



## tinytn (Oct 19, 2019)

Sparky will feed us!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2019)

We'll gather on Mars!


----------



## Sparky (Oct 20, 2019)

Mars Bars have vanished..


----------



## tinytn (Oct 20, 2019)

*Where did they go? *


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2019)

Let's search the Universe!


----------



## tinytn (Oct 20, 2019)

Dirty rotten Marsbars Thieves


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2019)

May their chocolate melt!


----------



## tinytn (Oct 21, 2019)

You got that right!!


----------



## Sparky (Oct 21, 2019)

Follow the chocolate trail..


----------



## Kaila (Oct 21, 2019)

We're on to it!


----------



## Sparky (Oct 22, 2019)

Don't eat that chocolate


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2019)

What's wrong with it?


----------



## Sparky (Oct 23, 2019)

It may be counterfeit


----------



## tinytn (Oct 23, 2019)

You try it first !...


----------



## Kaila (Oct 23, 2019)

Maybe fake?  Me last!


----------



## tinytn (Oct 23, 2019)

Ok. let Sparky try !!


----------



## Sparky (Oct 24, 2019)

It tastes like spinach..


----------



## tinytn (Oct 24, 2019)

That's Popeye's favorite food !!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2019)

Have you seen Olivoil ?


----------



## tinytn (Oct 24, 2019)

Has she gone missing?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2019)

Popeye wants to know.


----------



## tinytn (Oct 24, 2019)

Where is little sweetpea?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2019)

Fast asleep in bed.


----------



## tinytn (Oct 24, 2019)

She's dreaming about spinach.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2019)

Happy dreams for sure.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 25, 2019)

Spinach dreaming is unusual


----------



## tinytn (Oct 25, 2019)

But, Popeye does too..


----------



## Kaila (Oct 25, 2019)

Chocolate dreams more common?


----------



## tinytn (Oct 25, 2019)

More common for us !


----------



## Sparky (Oct 26, 2019)

Light or Dark chocolate..


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2019)

Either type will do!


----------



## tinytn (Oct 26, 2019)

*Lightly dark Chocolate then,,  *


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2019)

Great aroma while baking!


----------



## tinytn (Oct 27, 2019)

It smells sooo good!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2019)

Too good to eat?


----------



## tinytn (Oct 27, 2019)

Oh nooo!!, we eat!!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2019)

Okay, Yummy chocolate treats!


----------



## Gemma (Oct 28, 2019)

Are there any left?


----------



## tinytn (Oct 28, 2019)

Yes, there is plenty!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 28, 2019)

(Welcome to this game, or welcome back to it, Gemma!   )

The more, the merrier.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 29, 2019)

Just sell the leftovers..


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2019)

Leftovers are long gone...


----------



## tinytn (Oct 29, 2019)

Gone? no more Chocolate?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2019)

Vanilla will not do?


----------



## Sparky (Oct 31, 2019)

What wont Vanilla do?


----------



## tinytn (Oct 31, 2019)

Vanilla won't taste chocolatety  !!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2019)

Whose in the Kitchen?


----------



## Gemma (Nov 1, 2019)

The three blind mice?


----------



## tinytn (Nov 2, 2019)

They came back again?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 2, 2019)

Did they ever leave?


----------



## toffee (Nov 2, 2019)

no here to stay


----------



## Kaila (Nov 2, 2019)

Let's befriend them, then.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2019)

Will they like Vanilla..


----------



## tinytn (Nov 2, 2019)

Lets wait and see.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 2, 2019)

Vanilla cookies with Tea?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 3, 2019)

Do mice like Tea..


----------



## tinytn (Nov 3, 2019)

They like Cheesy  Tea.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 4, 2019)

Cheesy Tea smells Cheesy


----------



## Kaila (Nov 4, 2019)

It tastes cheesy, too!


----------



## tinytn (Nov 4, 2019)

One mouse likes it !!!


----------



## Millyd (Nov 4, 2019)

Would that be Mickey ?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 4, 2019)

Which one is which?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 5, 2019)

The one over there


----------



## Millyd (Nov 5, 2019)

Drinking chocolate malted milk


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2019)

Where'd he get THAT ?


----------



## Millyd (Nov 5, 2019)

Fred left it there


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2019)

Fred has more chocolate?


----------



## tinytn (Nov 5, 2019)

He needs to share it!!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2019)

Let's go find Fred!


----------



## tinytn (Nov 5, 2019)

Bring your Fred Finder!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2019)

I don't have one!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 6, 2019)

Fred might have one..


----------



## Kaila (Nov 6, 2019)

But he's run off.....


----------



## Sparky (Nov 8, 2019)

To get some sausages


----------



## tinytn (Nov 8, 2019)

^^^^^^


Lets go get Fred!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 8, 2019)

Sausages,  instead of chocolate?!!!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 9, 2019)

They're chocolate covered sausages


----------



## Kaila (Nov 9, 2019)

Yikes, those sound awful!


----------



## tinytn (Nov 9, 2019)

Think i see Fred!!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 9, 2019)

Is that really him?


----------



## tinytn (Nov 9, 2019)

He smells like Fred!!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 9, 2019)

It must be him!


----------



## tinytn (Nov 9, 2019)

Must go tell Sparky !


----------



## Kaila (Nov 9, 2019)

Where did Sparky go?


----------



## tinytn (Nov 9, 2019)

Try calling him quick !


----------



## Kaila (Nov 9, 2019)

"Sparky, there goes Fred!  "


----------



## tinytn (Nov 9, 2019)

I meant by telephone!!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 10, 2019)

Fred's being beamed up..


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2019)

Does he have chocolate?


----------



## tinytn (Nov 10, 2019)

Only when he's sweet..


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2019)

Let's welcome him then.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 11, 2019)

Seem suspicious to me..


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2019)

Watch him from afar?


----------



## Millyd (Nov 12, 2019)

Fred owns the shop.......


----------



## tinytn (Nov 12, 2019)

You mean , Chocolate shop?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2019)

Will he accept barters?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 12, 2019)

Barters are too crunchy


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2019)

Sparky said:


> Barters are too crunchy






Trade for some chocolate?


----------



## tinytn (Nov 12, 2019)

I will give you Gold !


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2019)

Give it to Fred!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 13, 2019)

Fred likes Barter Biscuits


----------



## Kaila (Nov 13, 2019)

Let's bake Barter Biscuits!


----------



## tinytn (Nov 13, 2019)

*Broiled baked Barter Biscuits??*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 13, 2019)

In exchange for chocolate!


----------



## tinytn (Nov 13, 2019)

*Sound good to me!! *


----------



## Sparky (Nov 14, 2019)

But not used chocolate..


----------



## Sunny (Nov 14, 2019)

Used is sometimes better.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 14, 2019)

Not for my chocolate!


----------



## tinytn (Nov 15, 2019)

Ok , pure sweet Chocolate !


----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2019)

And friends like you.


----------



## tinytn (Nov 15, 2019)

Awe. that was sweet..


----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2019)

Seen the mice recently?


----------



## tinytn (Nov 15, 2019)

yes , i seen 2


----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2019)

We missing the third?


----------



## tinytn (Nov 16, 2019)

He'll be here soon !


----------



## Kaila (Nov 16, 2019)

Third mouse or Fred?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 17, 2019)

Fred looks sorta mousy


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2019)

Can't tell them apart?


----------



## tinytn (Nov 17, 2019)

Does Fred like cheese?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2019)

tinytn said:


> Does Fred like cheese?



Good way to tell!


----------



## tinytn (Nov 17, 2019)

some fresh Limburger cheese ?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2019)

Any real mouse's favorite!


----------



## tinytn (Nov 17, 2019)

waiting for the mouse!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2019)

Or for Fred instead...


----------



## tinytn (Nov 17, 2019)

Maybe Fred is dead!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2019)

Or, went to bed?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 18, 2019)

Maybe Fred goes sleepwalking


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2019)

That would complicate matters


----------



## tinytn (Nov 18, 2019)

Phone him? number#1234


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2019)

"WHERE'S my chocolate, Fred?????!!!  "


----------



## tinytn (Nov 19, 2019)

Well  did he say?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 19, 2019)

No, he didn't reply


----------



## Millyd (Nov 19, 2019)

He’s changed his number


----------



## Kaila (Nov 19, 2019)

Changed from #1234 ?  Why?!


----------



## Millyd (Nov 19, 2019)

Callers wanting chocolate recipe


----------



## Kaila (Nov 19, 2019)

He won't share that!


----------



## tinytn (Nov 19, 2019)

Its a secret recipe!


----------



## Millyd (Nov 19, 2019)

It’s in his safe


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2019)

It's safe there, right?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 20, 2019)

The safe has no door


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2019)

Let's go take it!


----------



## tinytn (Nov 20, 2019)

Grab it and run!!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 21, 2019)

But run to where?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 21, 2019)

Back to square one


----------



## tinytn (Nov 21, 2019)

Were running in circles!!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 21, 2019)

To the chocolate recipe!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 22, 2019)

Hidden under that whatsit


----------



## Kaila (Nov 22, 2019)

OR the other whatsit.


----------



## tinytn (Nov 22, 2019)

Which whatsit was it?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 22, 2019)

Does one smell chocolatey ?


----------



## tinytn (Nov 22, 2019)

yes, but which one?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 23, 2019)

Move nose very close!


----------



## tinytn (Nov 23, 2019)

OYE!!! i found him!!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 23, 2019)

With chocolate or recipe?


----------



## tinytn (Nov 23, 2019)

He has them both!!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 23, 2019)

Which can you grab?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 24, 2019)

Better grab that one


----------



## Kaila (Nov 24, 2019)

Okay, YOU do it!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 25, 2019)

Let Tiny do it..


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2019)

GOOD IDEA!  Where's Tiny?


----------



## tinytn (Nov 25, 2019)

Here i am. whatsup??


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2019)

Grab that chocolate now!


----------



## Gemma (Nov 25, 2019)

It's all melted again.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 26, 2019)

Just scoop it up


----------



## tinytn (Nov 26, 2019)

*Don't have a scoop!*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2019)

What should we do?!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2019)

How  'bout a shovel?


----------



## tinytn (Nov 26, 2019)

*Shovel has no handle !*


----------



## Gemma (Nov 26, 2019)

Could be finger food!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2019)

Dip fingers into chocolate?


----------



## tinytn (Nov 26, 2019)

Chocolate Fingers? sounds good!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2019)

Don't bite your finger!


----------



## tinytn (Nov 27, 2019)

Haha must be careful!!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 27, 2019)

Use a pooper scooper


----------



## tinytn (Nov 28, 2019)

Can i borrow yours?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2019)

Of course, you can!


----------



## tinytn (Nov 28, 2019)

Good!!  new or used?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 29, 2019)

How can I tell?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 29, 2019)

See if it floats


----------



## Kaila (Nov 29, 2019)

It floats on chocolate!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 30, 2019)

It sound just perfect


----------



## Kaila (Nov 30, 2019)

So positive to say!


----------



## Millyd (Nov 30, 2019)

I’d check it first


----------



## Sparky (Dec 1, 2019)

Check for any rust


----------



## Kaila (Dec 1, 2019)

And for grimy dust?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 1, 2019)

Clean scooper,, a must!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 1, 2019)

Oh yes, VERY clean!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 2, 2019)

Wash it with water


----------



## tinytn (Dec 2, 2019)

Water that is hot


----------



## Kaila (Dec 2, 2019)

Better hot than not!


----------



## tinytn (Dec 2, 2019)

^^^^^

Better hot  then cold!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 2, 2019)

Better cold than what?!


----------



## tinytn (Dec 2, 2019)

Then ice cube  cold! !


----------



## Kaila (Dec 2, 2019)

Okay, medium temp best!


----------



## tinytn (Dec 2, 2019)

You want it melted?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 2, 2019)

Maybe, or maybe not.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 3, 2019)

Better have a vote


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2019)

I vote for "Warm"


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2019)

Slightly melted, that is!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 4, 2019)

There's still some confusion


----------



## tinytn (Dec 4, 2019)

*Lets try another vote ? *


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2019)

What are the choices?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 5, 2019)

There's Do or Don't


----------



## tinytn (Dec 5, 2019)

*I like the do's *


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2019)

I like them too!


----------



## tinytn (Dec 5, 2019)

How many you want?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 6, 2019)

What is TOO many?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 6, 2019)

*its a whole lot!*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 6, 2019)

That's what I want!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 6, 2019)

A lot of do do?..


----------



## tinytn (Dec 6, 2019)

*Do do ? meaning what?*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 7, 2019)

That's the Vote result


----------



## tinytn (Dec 7, 2019)

Whats the vote result?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 7, 2019)

DO over do not....


----------



## Sparky (Dec 8, 2019)

Tiny pretended to vote..


----------



## tinytn (Dec 8, 2019)

Tiny ! the Great Pretender ?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 9, 2019)

We know you're real..


----------



## Kaila (Dec 9, 2019)

Real person in Costume?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 9, 2019)

Casper the friendly Ghost


----------



## Kaila (Dec 9, 2019)

Casper is definitely real!


----------



## Kadee (Dec 9, 2019)

He’s a friendly ghost


----------



## tinytn (Dec 9, 2019)

Has  own song too!!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 10, 2019)

Walk through my Wall !


----------



## tinytn (Dec 10, 2019)

Sure nuff , no problem..!!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 10, 2019)

Happy you came through!


----------



## tinytn (Dec 10, 2019)

Im happy to oblige


----------



## Kaila (Dec 10, 2019)

You brought invisible doggie?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 10, 2019)

His name is Boo !


----------



## Sparky (Dec 10, 2019)

Does he speak English?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 10, 2019)

Hi, Boo!  How're YOU ?


----------



## Gemma (Dec 10, 2019)

"Woof, woof," said Boo!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 10, 2019)

Seems English to me!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 11, 2019)

Can he say Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 11, 2019)

*And spell it backwards? *


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2019)

Who COULD do that?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 11, 2019)

*Boo can do that!*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2019)

Boo is VERY talented!


----------



## tinytn (Dec 11, 2019)

*We need good talent!!*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2019)

Sparky has spelling talent!


----------



## tinytn (Dec 11, 2019)

Good ! we need him !


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2019)

Tiny has Casper's talents.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 12, 2019)

Casper looks very white..


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2019)

White as a ghost, maybe?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 12, 2019)

You could be right !


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2019)

Put on colorful clothing?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 12, 2019)

Red would work Good !


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2019)

Looks good on YOU !


----------



## tinytn (Dec 12, 2019)

Me??   no!     For you!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2019)

I'd rather wear BLUE.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 12, 2019)

*Blue it is then..*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2019)

Every ghost needs clothing


----------



## tinytn (Dec 12, 2019)

Very sheer material only..


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2019)

To get through walls?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 12, 2019)

yes. clear invisible  walls..!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2019)

Why have any walls?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 12, 2019)

Never thought about that!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2019)

I haven't before, either!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 13, 2019)

But walls have ears..


----------



## Kaila (Dec 13, 2019)

They're listening to US ?


----------



## Kadee (Dec 13, 2019)

what did they say ?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 13, 2019)

I wish I knew!


----------



## Kadee (Dec 13, 2019)

Maybe it’s all lies


----------



## tinytn (Dec 13, 2019)

How will we know?


----------



## Kadee (Dec 13, 2019)

I’m sure Siri eavesdropped


----------



## Sparky (Dec 14, 2019)

Siri's eaves have dropped?


----------



## Kadee (Dec 14, 2019)

Sure has look here

secretly listen to a conversation.
"my father *eavesdropped on* my phone calls"


----------



## tinytn (Dec 14, 2019)

*Dropped my watch too!*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 14, 2019)

And then my gloves!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 15, 2019)

Mice will take them


----------



## tinytn (Dec 15, 2019)

*Naw.. they're thief proof !*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 15, 2019)

They have glove GPS ?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 15, 2019)

*GPS send gloves UPS ?*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 15, 2019)

Where are they NOW ?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 15, 2019)

*Have not arrived yet !*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 15, 2019)

Send a search party?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 16, 2019)

Search party's gone missing


----------



## Kaila (Dec 16, 2019)

Who should be called?


----------



## Gemma (Dec 16, 2019)

What about the ghostbusters?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 17, 2019)

Ghostbusters are too expensive


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2019)

What're we looking for?


----------



## Gemma (Dec 17, 2019)

Winter gloves for tinytn?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2019)

Thanks for that reminder!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 18, 2019)

With how many fingers..


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2019)

We'll have to ask!


----------



## tinytn (Dec 18, 2019)

* One for each  thumb  *


----------



## Sparky (Dec 19, 2019)

You've only got thumbs...


----------



## tinytn (Dec 19, 2019)

Yep! one on each hand


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2019)

But how many hands?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 20, 2019)

We need to know..


----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2019)

*Right now , only two ! *


----------



## Kaila (Dec 20, 2019)

Don't lose a mitten!


----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2019)

*No.. there glued on ! *


----------



## Kaila (Dec 20, 2019)

Socks, glued on too?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2019)

*No..., ears muffs are !*


----------



## Gemma (Dec 21, 2019)

Must hurt to remove!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 21, 2019)

Best not remove them..


----------



## tinytn (Dec 21, 2019)

*Ear muffs are permanent !  *


----------



## Kadee (Dec 21, 2019)

What colour are they ?


----------



## Gemma (Dec 21, 2019)

They match her hair.


----------



## Millyd (Dec 21, 2019)

So there Mousy colour ?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 21, 2019)

*More like Grey color ! *


----------



## Sparky (Dec 22, 2019)

Grey with mouse bits?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2019)

Match your outfits, too?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2019)

*I have a twin?*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2019)

Outfits match ear muffs?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2019)

* How does it look? *


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2019)

Looks perfect to _me !_


----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2019)

*Oh good, lets go!*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2019)

I can't remember where...


----------



## Kadee (Dec 22, 2019)

Better check your diary


----------



## Gemma (Dec 22, 2019)

She looks so cute!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2019)

Diary says "Costume Party!"


----------



## Kadee (Dec 22, 2019)

Better get yourself organised


----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2019)

*A Christmas costume Party? *


----------



## Sparky (Dec 23, 2019)

With a reindeer head?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2019)

That suits you, Sparky!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2019)

Me,  elf or tree ?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 23, 2019)

*A Tree sounds good!  *


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2019)

I'm ALL bright green!


----------



## tinytn (Dec 23, 2019)

* Mean green evergreen tree  *


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2019)

Sweet Dream green tree?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 23, 2019)

*Tree looks very sweet*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2019)

Trimmed for Costume Party


----------



## Millyd (Dec 23, 2019)

What will I wear ?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2019)

Any costume you like?


----------



## Gemma (Dec 23, 2019)

What costumes are left?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 23, 2019)

*Grumpy Elf - Sneezy Elf*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2019)

Wrapped Gift Box costume?


----------



## Gemma (Dec 24, 2019)

With bows and glitter?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 24, 2019)

Definitely all of those!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 24, 2019)

With a Rudolph nose?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 24, 2019)

*Why yes! Of course!*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 24, 2019)

Gift box with nose?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 24, 2019)

yes,, A Special  Nose !


----------



## Kaila (Dec 24, 2019)

I see the point!


----------



## tinytn (Dec 24, 2019)

A pointed Red nose!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 24, 2019)

You need RED Kleenex?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 24, 2019)

Yes, please, thank you!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 24, 2019)

Some warm tea, also?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 24, 2019)

*Of Course , Thank You!..*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 24, 2019)

Enough to go around!


----------



## tinytn (Dec 24, 2019)

Reindeer will be happy!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 24, 2019)

They need snacks, too.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 24, 2019)

Oh your so generous !!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 24, 2019)

Must keep Reindeers Happy!


----------



## tinytn (Dec 24, 2019)

*Are you an elf??*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 24, 2019)

I'm a tree, remember?


----------



## Kadee (Dec 24, 2019)

Red ,white or green ?


----------



## Gemma (Dec 24, 2019)

Green with red berries?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2019)

Evergreen tree, that's me!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 25, 2019)

You might need watering..


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2019)

^^^^^^  

Needles do feel dry.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 25, 2019)

Feeling better now "Pine" ?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2019)

Much better, thank you!


----------



## tinytn (Dec 25, 2019)

*You need some decorations!*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2019)

Need a nap, first!


----------



## tinytn (Dec 25, 2019)

*yes, you'll need it !*


----------



## Kadee (Dec 25, 2019)

Shops are all closed


----------



## tinytn (Dec 26, 2019)

*Now they are open!*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 26, 2019)

Anything left in them?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 26, 2019)

Some desert watering cans


----------



## Kaila (Dec 26, 2019)

Long Job; Start soon?  

🏜


----------



## Sparky (Dec 27, 2019)

Take it in turns


----------



## tinytn (Dec 27, 2019)

*It's now your turn!   *


----------



## Kaila (Dec 27, 2019)

I'll take mine next.

🏜


----------



## tinytn (Dec 27, 2019)

*You have enough water?*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 27, 2019)

No, just empty cans!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 28, 2019)

Look for a hosepipe..


----------



## Kaila (Dec 28, 2019)

Have you seen one?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 28, 2019)

*What color is it ?*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 29, 2019)

Rainbow color?   Ask Sparky!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 29, 2019)

White with white stripes


----------



## Kaila (Dec 29, 2019)

Let's ask Gemma, instead!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 30, 2019)

Green with green stripes?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 30, 2019)

*Green stripes with gold ?*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 30, 2019)

Gold never gets old.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 30, 2019)

Gold hosepipe will work!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 30, 2019)

Time to water then!
🏜🏜🏜🏜🏜🏜🏜


----------



## tinytn (Dec 30, 2019)

Sounds like good idea!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 30, 2019)

Desert looks much better!


----------



## Kadee (Dec 30, 2019)

Did you plant veggies ?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 30, 2019)

Are any cactus eatable?


----------



## Kadee (Dec 30, 2019)

What about dragon fruit


----------



## tinytn (Dec 30, 2019)

*Would that be fireflies? *


----------



## Kadee (Dec 30, 2019)

Can you eat them ?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 30, 2019)

You eat one first !


----------



## Kadee (Dec 30, 2019)

I like ants better


----------



## tinytn (Dec 30, 2019)

*Really?? Chocolate covered ants ? *


----------



## Kadee (Dec 30, 2019)

like  honey ants better


----------



## tinytn (Dec 30, 2019)

*yes, would be sweeter! *


----------



## jerry old (Dec 30, 2019)

I must'a been drunk


----------



## Kaila (Dec 31, 2019)

Yes, Kadee,  _vegetables planted!  _


----------



## tinytn (Dec 31, 2019)

Planted in the Garden


----------



## Kaila (Jan 1, 2020)

What would you plant?


----------



## Sparky (Jan 1, 2020)

Perhaps a money tree..


----------



## Kaila (Jan 1, 2020)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## tinytn (Jan 1, 2020)

*Green  flower is money$  *


----------



## Kaila (Jan 2, 2020)

How long till produce?


----------



## tinytn (Jan 2, 2020)

*I need cash now!!*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 2, 2020)

We sometimes must wait....


----------



## Kadee (Jan 2, 2020)

What‘s wrong with bank


----------



## Kaila (Jan 2, 2020)

They don't have enough.


----------



## Kadee (Jan 2, 2020)

they’ve run outta cash ?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 2, 2020)

Yep, need to grow some!


----------



## tinytn (Jan 2, 2020)

*Money trees are expensive!*


----------



## Kadee (Jan 2, 2020)

Buy  a lotto ticket


----------



## Kaila (Jan 2, 2020)

Sales on them soon?


----------



## tinytn (Jan 2, 2020)

Only 10% off now..


----------



## Kadee (Jan 2, 2020)

Lotto,or money trees ?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 2, 2020)

Depends where you shop


----------



## Kadee (Jan 2, 2020)

Bunnings has 25% off


----------



## tinytn (Jan 2, 2020)

Two for one dollar !!


----------



## Kaila (Jan 2, 2020)

That's 20 for $10!


----------



## Kadee (Jan 2, 2020)

Who’s got the cash


----------



## Kaila (Jan 2, 2020)

Spent it all yesterday


----------



## tinytn (Jan 2, 2020)

im really flat broke !


----------



## Kaila (Jan 2, 2020)

Gotta go to bed!


----------



## Kadee (Jan 2, 2020)

What it’s lunch time


----------



## tinytn (Jan 2, 2020)

*And im getting hungry*


----------



## Kadee (Jan 2, 2020)

Whats On the menu


----------



## tinytn (Jan 2, 2020)

*What do you like? *


----------



## Gemma (Jan 3, 2020)

Steak would be nice!


----------



## Kaila (Jan 3, 2020)

Sorry, no steak today!


----------



## Sparky (Jan 3, 2020)

Some spinach sandwiches left


----------



## Kaila (Jan 3, 2020)

I'll try one, thanks!


----------



## tinytn (Jan 3, 2020)

*Well? was it good?*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 3, 2020)

*IF* good, _VERY_ good!


----------



## Kaila (Jan 3, 2020)

IF bad, then horrid!


----------



## tinytn (Jan 3, 2020)

*Oye! sounds like maybe?*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 3, 2020)

Why not _YOU_ try?


----------



## Kadee (Jan 3, 2020)

Spinach is Popeye’s  food


----------



## Kaila (Jan 3, 2020)

Anyone seen Oliveoil, recently?


----------



## Kadee (Jan 3, 2020)

She’s out picking olives


----------



## Kaila (Jan 3, 2020)

Wish she'd take selfie!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 3, 2020)

None for me, thanks!


----------



## Sparky (Jan 4, 2020)

There's something over there..


----------



## Kaila (Jan 4, 2020)

Can't quite see that....


----------



## Kadee (Jan 5, 2020)

It’s a spy camera


----------



## Sparky (Jan 5, 2020)

Watching us watching them..


----------



## Kaila (Jan 5, 2020)

Not a mirror, right?


----------



## Sparky (Jan 6, 2020)

Maybe yes... maybe no..


----------



## Kaila (Jan 6, 2020)

How many of them?


----------



## tinytn (Jan 6, 2020)

*At least 4 more!   *


----------



## Kaila (Jan 7, 2020)

Do they look friendly?


----------



## Sparky (Jan 8, 2020)

They're not smiling yet..


----------



## Kaila (Jan 8, 2020)

Did you?  Yes?  No?


----------



## tinytn (Jan 8, 2020)

*Yes, but not now ! *


----------



## Sparky (Jan 9, 2020)

Now it's not yesterday


----------



## Kaila (Jan 9, 2020)

Have they gone away?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 9, 2020)

(Those unknowns, _not you! _)


----------



## tinytn (Jan 10, 2020)

*Yes, but  returning soon!*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 10, 2020)

Are they furry? Colorful?


----------



## Sparky (Jan 10, 2020)

They wear big boots


----------



## Kaila (Jan 10, 2020)

Well, there's a clue....


----------



## tinytn (Jan 10, 2020)

*Wonder what size is ?*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 10, 2020)

Small with BIG boots?


----------



## Kadee (Jan 11, 2020)

Likely  Puss in boots


----------



## tinytn (Jan 11, 2020)

*I love Kitty Cats*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 11, 2020)

Kitty Cats with boots...


----------



## Kaila (Jan 11, 2020)

Four big boots, each!


----------



## Kaila (Jan 11, 2020)

Or just 2, maybe?


----------



## Sparky (Jan 12, 2020)

Two legged cats..


----------



## Kaila (Jan 12, 2020)

Four legs, Two _boots  ?_


----------



## Sparky (Jan 13, 2020)

Two legs, Four boots..


----------



## Kaila (Jan 13, 2020)

Let's just offer food!


----------



## Millyd (Jan 13, 2020)

I vote for KFC 

(Kentucky fried chicken)


----------



## Kaila (Jan 13, 2020)

They'll probably eat that!


----------



## Sparky (Jan 14, 2020)

They'll eat just anything


----------



## tinytn (Jan 14, 2020)

*They really love Fish!!*


----------



## Gemma (Jan 14, 2020)

What kind of Fish?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 14, 2020)

Are they friendly then?


----------



## tinytn (Jan 14, 2020)

*Yes, lets name them !*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 15, 2020)

On right end, "Grumpy? "


----------



## tinytn (Jan 15, 2020)

*Good name !! and "Sneezy"?*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 15, 2020)

Must be a Dopey


----------



## Kaila (Jan 15, 2020)

Then there's "TOO Cheerful!"


----------



## tinytn (Jan 15, 2020)

*How bout Sad Sack ?

K*


----------



## Kadee (Jan 15, 2020)

Vote for  ,Dewey ,Louie


----------



## tinytn (Jan 15, 2020)

*Eek! how bout Harry?

Y*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 16, 2020)

Harry sounds like Hairy


----------



## tinytn (Jan 16, 2020)

*Sounds almost too hairy ?*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 17, 2020)

Almost, we need clippers


----------



## tinytn (Jan 17, 2020)

Almost? we need clippers?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 17, 2020)

Clippers for Hairy's hairstyle?


----------



## Sparky (Jan 20, 2020)

Sasquatches wont use them..


----------



## Kaila (Jan 20, 2020)

We won't either, then.


----------



## tinytn (Jan 20, 2020)

*What can we use ?*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 20, 2020)

Combs and brushes, maybe?


----------



## Sparky (Jan 21, 2020)

What about sheep shears..


----------



## tinytn (Jan 22, 2020)

Sheep shears are expensive !   $$$


----------



## Kaila (Jan 22, 2020)

And might frighten them....


----------



## tinytn (Jan 22, 2020)

And the would run!


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2020)

They would run where?


----------



## Sparky (Jan 23, 2020)

Right over there somewhere..


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2020)

You're great with directions!  ☝


----------



## tinytn (Jan 23, 2020)

Going North or South?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2020)

Sparky's going _*both*_ directions!


----------



## Sparky (Jan 24, 2020)

Must find those whatsits..


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2020)

Sorry it's hard work!


----------



## tinytn (Jan 24, 2020)

*Were not hardly working.*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2020)

Sparky looks exhausted though.


----------



## tinytn (Jan 24, 2020)

yes, he looks overworked !


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2020)

Needs silly costume party?


----------



## tinytn (Jan 24, 2020)

yes! lets have party!!!


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2020)

Party _games_ are fun!


----------



## tinytn (Jan 24, 2020)

Pin tail on donkey?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2020)

Pin Tail on Whatsit?


----------



## tinytn (Jan 24, 2020)

*Sparky knows about Donkeys !*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 25, 2020)

What does he know?


----------



## Sparky (Jan 25, 2020)

There's some over there..


----------



## tinytn (Jan 25, 2020)

*Ones with waggley tail *


----------



## Kaila (Jan 25, 2020)

He knows their _directions!  _


----------



## Kaila (Jan 25, 2020)

Long, waggle ears, too?


----------



## Sparky (Jan 26, 2020)

Not sure they're ears..


----------



## Kaila (Jan 26, 2020)

Hands or antennas, possibly?


----------



## tinytn (Jan 26, 2020)

maybe his side kicks?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 26, 2020)

Donkeys, Whatsits, and sidekicks....


----------



## Sparky (Jan 27, 2020)

I think they're Martians..


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2020)

What would _they_ eat?


----------



## tinytn (Jan 27, 2020)

They like Martian Marshmallows!


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2020)

Could we offer those?


----------



## Sparky (Jan 28, 2020)

Any in the cupboard?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 28, 2020)

Martians?  marshmallows? or both?


----------



## Sparky (Jan 29, 2020)

Martians, they like cupboards..


----------



## Kaila (Jan 29, 2020)

Let them move in!


----------



## Kadee (Jan 29, 2020)

Are they related to ?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 29, 2020)

Would you ask them?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 29, 2020)

Different planet, I think.?


----------



## tinytn (Jan 29, 2020)

*Related to Dean Martian *


----------



## Kaila (Jan 30, 2020)

And to Bea Martian ?


----------



## Sparky (Jan 30, 2020)

Or shiny Martian Sheen..


----------



## Kaila (Jan 30, 2020)

Martians have large families?


----------



## tinytn (Jan 30, 2020)

*Almost 20 martian babies! *


----------



## Kaila (Jan 30, 2020)

Needing 20 Little Blankets?


----------



## tinytn (Jan 30, 2020)

You got that many?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 31, 2020)

I'm sewing very fast!


----------



## Sparky (Jan 31, 2020)

Blankets must be green


----------



## Kaila (Jan 31, 2020)

I must start over.


----------



## tinytn (Jan 31, 2020)

*Need green cheese too!*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 31, 2020)

Someone else find that!


----------



## Kaila (Jan 31, 2020)

(I'm too busy sewing!)


----------



## Sparky (Feb 1, 2020)

Cheese blankets are unusual..


----------



## Kaila (Feb 1, 2020)

GR_EEN cheese blankets, remember?
_


----------



## tinytn (Feb 1, 2020)

Green cheese,* little* blankets


----------



## Kaila (Feb 1, 2020)

How little are they?


----------



## Sparky (Feb 2, 2020)

Just about this wide...


----------



## Kaila (Feb 2, 2020)

That's a _huge_ help!


----------



## tinytn (Feb 2, 2020)

*How  huge is  it?*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 2, 2020)

Not much, _honestly _now.


----------



## tinytn (Feb 2, 2020)

*Maybe its this large ?      *


----------



## Kaila (Feb 2, 2020)

How can we measure?


----------



## tinytn (Feb 2, 2020)

*Could use your feet *


----------



## Kaila (Feb 2, 2020)

I only have two!


----------



## tinytn (Feb 3, 2020)

*Need 2 more feet !    *


----------



## toffee (Feb 3, 2020)

get another person along


----------



## Kaila (Feb 3, 2020)

Could use a third.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 3, 2020)

Camels have four feet..


----------



## tinytn (Feb 3, 2020)

Four funny looking feet


----------



## Kaila (Feb 3, 2020)

Funny looking animal too


----------



## tinytn (Feb 3, 2020)

*Are we going riding ? *


----------



## Kaila (Feb 3, 2020)

That _might _be fun....


----------



## tinytn (Feb 3, 2020)

*yes lots of  fun! *


----------



## Kaila (Feb 3, 2020)

Don't fall off , Sparky!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 4, 2020)

They look too lumpy..


----------



## tinytn (Feb 4, 2020)

Yes ! they are camels!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 4, 2020)

Camels love 'lumpy' compliments!


----------



## tinytn (Feb 4, 2020)

two lovely back humps


----------



## Kaila (Feb 4, 2020)

Any other humpy animals?


----------



## tinytn (Feb 5, 2020)

Will  Humpty Dumpty do ?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 5, 2020)

Or a Ground Hump?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 5, 2020)

( Hedge Hump in U.K.  )


----------



## Sparky (Feb 6, 2020)

I'm losing the plot..


----------



## tinytn (Feb 6, 2020)

*You lost your plot? *


----------



## Kaila (Feb 6, 2020)

We'll help find it!


----------



## tinytn (Feb 7, 2020)

Are you still looking ?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 7, 2020)

Let's find _new_ plot!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 7, 2020)

Martians stole Sparky's plot?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 8, 2020)

No, they are innocent


----------



## tinytn (Feb 8, 2020)

*Looks can fool you !*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 9, 2020)

We mustn't offend them!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 9, 2020)

Martians might like sausages..


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 9, 2020)

Shall we ask them?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 9, 2020)

Maybe offer some options?


----------



## tinytn (Feb 9, 2020)

*Mild , spicy , Garlic, Peppered?*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 9, 2020)

Sweet, sour, salty, no-salt?


----------



## tinytn (Feb 9, 2020)

*A little of each maybe?*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 9, 2020)

That should please them!


----------



## tinytn (Feb 9, 2020)

*They will be happy !*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 9, 2020)

We're happy then too!


----------



## tinytn (Feb 9, 2020)

*Yes, we're all happy!!*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 9, 2020)

Did Martians leave Earth?!?


----------



## tinytn (Feb 9, 2020)

*Where did they go??*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 9, 2020)

Planets tour, or home?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 10, 2020)

Did they feel unwelcome?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 10, 2020)

We tried to please...


----------



## tinytn (Feb 10, 2020)

*We even fed them! *


----------



## Kaila (Feb 10, 2020)

Did they thank us?


----------



## tinytn (Feb 10, 2020)

*No , they did not !*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 10, 2020)

Will they come back?


----------



## tinytn (Feb 10, 2020)

Maybe , just don't know!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 10, 2020)

Let's not be home!


----------



## tinytn (Feb 10, 2020)

*Lets go horseback riding   ?*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 10, 2020)

We're on our way!


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 10, 2020)

Let's have a picnic.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 11, 2020)

But there's no sausages..


----------



## tinytn (Feb 11, 2020)

*I can make some !..*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 11, 2020)

Care for any desert?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 12, 2020)

Do you mean dessert?


----------



## Sparky (Feb 12, 2020)

Dessert in the desert..


----------



## Kaila (Feb 12, 2020)

Oops! Martians deserted us!


----------



## tinytn (Feb 12, 2020)

Went to the Moon..?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 12, 2020)

I can't see them.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 13, 2020)

Martians on the Moon!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 13, 2020)

Moon Martians are eerie..


----------



## Kaila (Feb 13, 2020)

They might rename it.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 13, 2020)

We should stop them.


----------



## tinytn (Feb 13, 2020)

*You got any ideas? *


----------



## Kaila (Feb 13, 2020)

Welcome them back perhaps?


----------



## tinytn (Feb 13, 2020)

*Tease with green cheese?*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 13, 2020)

Offer fun and games?


----------



## tinytn (Feb 14, 2020)

*Play games with us?*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2020)

Martians welcome to play!


----------



## tinytn (Feb 14, 2020)

And some  cheese snacks?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2020)

Green cheese for prizes?


----------



## tinytn (Feb 14, 2020)

*and maybe green money.. ?*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2020)

From a green bank?


----------



## tinytn (Feb 14, 2020)

*In a green car?*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 14, 2020)

Even spinach is green..


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2020)

Martians turned everything green?!  

🏕


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 15, 2020)

It's their favourite colour.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 16, 2020)

We need more colours..


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 16, 2020)

Yes, but more variety.


----------



## tinytn (Feb 16, 2020)

Green, Purple, Red, Blue


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 17, 2020)

Name a purple flower.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2020)

Martians like purple flowers? 

()


----------



## Sparky (Feb 17, 2020)

Yes, with green whatsits


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 17, 2020)

Anyone got any seeds?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2020)

Purple polka-dotted green seeds?


----------



## tinytn (Feb 17, 2020)

*My shoes that color!*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2020)

Bought them from Martians?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 18, 2020)

They must be traders.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 18, 2020)

Let's plant those seeds!


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 18, 2020)

Have we got spades?


----------



## Sparky (Feb 18, 2020)

Only got bent spoons..


----------



## Kaila (Feb 18, 2020)

Have we watering cans?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 18, 2020)

I can provide one.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 18, 2020)

Planting seeds is fun!


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 19, 2020)

We need a greenhouse.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 19, 2020)

It's too cold outdoors?

❄☃❄❄


----------



## tinytn (Feb 19, 2020)

Plant seeds inside maybe .


----------



## Kaila (Feb 19, 2020)

Favorite Martian veggies, first?


----------



## tinytn (Feb 19, 2020)

*Of course! Green onions! *


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 20, 2020)

What about some herbs?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 20, 2020)

Same pots or separately?


----------



## Sparky (Feb 20, 2020)

Just throw them there..


----------



## Kaila (Feb 20, 2020)

_Everything else _is there!


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 20, 2020)

We must get organised!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 20, 2020)

Gather everyone and everything?


----------



## tinytn (Feb 20, 2020)

*Having a Everything  Gathering? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 21, 2020)

Can't find my welly-boots.


----------



## Millyd (Feb 21, 2020)

Look in back shed


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 21, 2020)

Who left them there?


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2020)

It must be... them..


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2020)

Martians move things around?


----------



## Gemma (Feb 21, 2020)

Maybe the neighborhood kids!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2020)

Are the kids Martians?


----------



## tinytn (Feb 21, 2020)

Ennie ,Meany, and Moe.


----------



## Kadee (Feb 21, 2020)

Are they one eyed


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 22, 2020)

No, they have radar.


----------



## Kadee (Feb 22, 2020)

They have pointy noses ?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 22, 2020)

They just have nostrils.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 22, 2020)

One at each end


----------



## Kaila (Feb 22, 2020)

Don't tell which ends!


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 23, 2020)

Where are their ears?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 23, 2020)

How many each has?


----------



## Sparky (Feb 23, 2020)

Might not have ears


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 23, 2020)

No nose, no ears.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 23, 2020)

Good summary; they're Martians.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 23, 2020)

The little grey men!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2020)

And women and children.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 24, 2020)

Thought they were green.. ..


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2020)

Green with grey suits?


----------



## tinytn (Feb 24, 2020)

*A very pretty combination *


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2020)

^^^^


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2020)

Martians are very stylish?!


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 24, 2020)

They love anything  green.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2020)

Makes them friendly-happy.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 25, 2020)

Green keeps them calm.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2020)

Orange-red makes them crazy?


----------



## Sparky (Feb 25, 2020)

Blue makes them sad..


----------



## tinytn (Feb 25, 2020)

*Green, their favorite color!*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2020)

Give them green hats?!


----------



## tinytn (Feb 25, 2020)

*And  Lottsa  Green  money??*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 25, 2020)

Turn them into leprechauns?


----------



## tinytn (Feb 26, 2020)

*Are they Irish Martians?*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 26, 2020)

I don't think so!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 26, 2020)

Irish Martian are aliens..


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 26, 2020)

Perhaps they grant wishes.


----------



## tinytn (Feb 26, 2020)

What would you wish?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 27, 2020)

A pot of gold.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 27, 2020)

I'll have two pots..


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 27, 2020)

...and give one away?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 27, 2020)

Give one to me?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 27, 2020)

..and one to martian


----------



## tinytn (Feb 27, 2020)

*Got any more pot? *Kidding!!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 27, 2020)

Pot*s* of _gold, Tiny!  
_


----------



## tinytn (Feb 27, 2020)

Oh yes !! of course.. !!


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 28, 2020)

They must be earned.


----------



## tinytn (Feb 29, 2020)

*Earned and then what?*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 29, 2020)

Then _*given*_ to you!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 29, 2020)

Given with certain conditions..


----------



## Kaila (Feb 29, 2020)

Win at Martian Games?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 29, 2020)

Share with your friends?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 1, 2020)

Use the gold wisely.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 1, 2020)

Send it over here...


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 1, 2020)

Can you be trusted?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 1, 2020)

Haven't seen any, yet.


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 1, 2020)

Mind what you say.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 1, 2020)

Gold might be gone.


----------



## tinytn (Mar 1, 2020)

*I think its buried!*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 1, 2020)

Where shall we dig?


----------



## tinytn (Mar 1, 2020)

We need a map!


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 2, 2020)

X marks the spot


----------



## Sparky (Mar 2, 2020)

Who's doing the digging..


----------



## tinytn (Mar 2, 2020)

*Thought it was you! *


----------



## Kaila (Mar 2, 2020)

Each dig in turns?


----------



## tinytn (Mar 2, 2020)

ok' you dig first !..


----------



## Kaila (Mar 2, 2020)

Okay, one small shovelful.


----------



## tinytn (Mar 2, 2020)

*Try 2 small shovelfuls*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 2, 2020)

This will take ages.


----------



## tinytn (Mar 2, 2020)

*We need bigger shovels !*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 2, 2020)

Mine isn't big enough?


----------



## tinytn (Mar 2, 2020)

*Must be very wide..*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 3, 2020)

All spades are welcome.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 3, 2020)

Bent shovels over there..


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 4, 2020)

They're good for shovelling.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 4, 2020)

Good for shovelling whatsits..


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 4, 2020)

Whatsits are a type of snack here.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 4, 2020)

Snacking *while* shoveling okay?


----------



## tinytn (Mar 4, 2020)

Sounds good to me..


----------



## Kaila (Mar 4, 2020)

Happy while working then..


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 5, 2020)

And enjoying tea breaks!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 5, 2020)

Any work getting done?


----------



## Sparky (Mar 5, 2020)

Only snacks getting snacked..


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 5, 2020)

Has anyone found anything?


----------



## tinytn (Mar 5, 2020)

* "Anything" is lost, again??*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 5, 2020)

I found Sparky snacking!


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 6, 2020)

He is our sampler.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 6, 2020)

He's great at that!


----------



## Sparky (Mar 6, 2020)

Now snacks are gone..


----------



## Kaila (Mar 6, 2020)

Whose "fault" is that?


----------



## tinytn (Mar 6, 2020)

Its not my fault!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 6, 2020)

Back to digging now?


----------



## tinytn (Mar 6, 2020)

Do we have to??


----------



## Kaila (Mar 6, 2020)

Have a better suggestion?


----------



## tinytn (Mar 6, 2020)

Lets take a nap?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 6, 2020)

Okay, no work today!


----------



## Kadee (Mar 6, 2020)

No work ~ no pay


----------



## Kaila (Mar 6, 2020)

Too _busy, _ playing games!


----------



## Sparky (Mar 7, 2020)

What about the gold..


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2020)

You sure it's real?


----------



## tinytn (Mar 7, 2020)

*Lets get it appraised !*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2020)

But *where* is it?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 8, 2020)

Ho hum, where indeed!


----------



## Kadee (Mar 8, 2020)

Got a gold detector


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 8, 2020)

That's me, gold finder!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 8, 2020)

Where to dig now?


----------



## Sparky (Mar 8, 2020)

Around there somewhere...


----------



## Kaila (Mar 8, 2020)

Your directions are unclear!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 8, 2020)

We'll surely get lost!


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 8, 2020)

Is it actually buried?


----------



## tinytn (Mar 8, 2020)

*We need Metal detector !*


----------



## Kadee (Mar 8, 2020)

Let’s raise a few $$$$$$


----------



## Kaila (Mar 8, 2020)

What could we sell?


----------



## Kadee (Mar 8, 2020)

What about fake gold


----------



## Kaila (Mar 8, 2020)

Who would buy it?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 9, 2020)

We mustn't con anyone


----------



## Sparky (Mar 9, 2020)

Martians might buy it...


----------



## tinytn (Mar 9, 2020)

Lets take the chance..!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 9, 2020)

On Mars or here?


----------



## tinytn (Mar 9, 2020)

Here or maybe there .


----------



## Kaila (Mar 9, 2020)

We are so decisive!


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 10, 2020)

Let's agree on something.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 10, 2020)

I agree! But what?


----------



## Sparky (Mar 10, 2020)

Ask the fortune teller..


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 10, 2020)

Drink the tea first


----------



## tinytn (Mar 10, 2020)

The tea tastes funny


----------



## Kaila (Mar 10, 2020)

Is it sleepy tea?


----------



## tinytn (Mar 10, 2020)

*Im feeling very tired.... *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 11, 2020)

The fortune-teller reads tea-leaves.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 11, 2020)

Teabag reading is unreliable..


----------



## Kaila (Mar 11, 2020)

But _might_ be fun.....


----------



## tinytn (Mar 11, 2020)

Give er a go!


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 12, 2020)

What can you lose?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2020)

"You're going to Mars"


----------



## Sparky (Mar 12, 2020)

Martian fortune tellers smell


----------



## tinytn (Mar 12, 2020)

*Smell? like green cheese??*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 12, 2020)

More like blue cheese.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2020)

Neither sound very pleasant.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 13, 2020)

Martians cannot smell themselves.


----------



## Kadee (Mar 13, 2020)

Do they use deodorant


----------



## Kaila (Mar 13, 2020)

How do we know?


----------



## Sparky (Mar 13, 2020)

They avoid each other


----------



## Kaila (Mar 13, 2020)

Go to different planets?


----------



## tinytn (Mar 13, 2020)

*Sometimes they are invisible! *


----------



## Kaila (Mar 13, 2020)

Right next to me?


----------



## tinytn (Mar 13, 2020)

Gulp! Yes it  is!!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 13, 2020)

I'll try being *friendly!*


----------



## tinytn (Mar 13, 2020)

Wonder what *Casper *wants?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 13, 2020)

Whispered he wants friends....


----------



## tinytn (Mar 13, 2020)

*What did you say?*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 13, 2020)

I didn't answer yet.....


----------



## tinytn (Mar 13, 2020)

He is here now!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 13, 2020)

Maybe say "welcome friend"


----------



## tinytn (Mar 13, 2020)

Welcome to Earth friend


----------



## Kaila (Mar 13, 2020)

Who wouldn't love that!


----------



## tinytn (Mar 13, 2020)

Think he likes me.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 14, 2020)

Does he like sweets?


----------



## Sparky (Mar 14, 2020)

Mainly sugar sausages sandwiches


----------



## tinytn (Mar 14, 2020)

Maybe *green*  moon cheese?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 14, 2020)

Shall we ask him?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 14, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> Does he like sweets?





Sparky said:


> Mainly sugar sausages sandwiches





tinytn said:


> Maybe *green* moon cheese?



Maybe he's full now!?!


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 15, 2020)

Let's leave him alone


----------



## Kaila (Mar 15, 2020)

He 's taking a nap?!


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 15, 2020)

Shall we creep away?


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2020)

He has big ears


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 15, 2020)

You mean we're prisoners?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 15, 2020)

We're his "friends" ...remember?


----------



## tinytn (Mar 15, 2020)

He's seems very quiet..


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 15, 2020)

*Probably planning his getaway.*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 16, 2020)

We didn't invite them!


----------



## Sparky (Mar 16, 2020)

So the mystery continues..


----------



## tinytn (Mar 16, 2020)

Maybe thinks he's trapped?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 17, 2020)

Does he speak English?


----------



## tinytn (Mar 17, 2020)

*Only makes weird sounds..*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 17, 2020)

You mean like... googoogaga..


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 17, 2020)

We need an interpreter


----------



## tinytn (Mar 17, 2020)

*  ^^^

Hope someone here understands.*


----------



## Kadee (Mar 17, 2020)

Quickly , google Martian language


----------



## tinytn (Mar 17, 2020)

*My computer, not working!*


----------



## Kadee (Mar 17, 2020)

Better use your phone


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 18, 2020)

I think he's waking.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 18, 2020)

Better get some buckets..


----------



## tinytn (Mar 18, 2020)

Whats the buckets for?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 18, 2020)

Do we dare ask?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 18, 2020)

Yes, we do dare.


----------



## tinytn (Mar 18, 2020)

I dare you then, ☺


----------



## Kaila (Mar 18, 2020)

@Sparky  , buckets for what?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 19, 2020)

Answer there came none!


----------



## Sparky (Mar 19, 2020)

Buckets,.. just in case..


----------



## tinytn (Mar 19, 2020)

Just in case, What?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 19, 2020)

I can't guess What?!


----------



## tinytn (Mar 19, 2020)

*What should we do?*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 19, 2020)

Lets play Martian games.


----------



## tinytn (Mar 19, 2020)

*Ok , But what game?*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 19, 2020)

Hoped *you* knew some!


----------



## tinytn (Mar 19, 2020)

*Cannot think of any..  *


----------



## Kaila (Mar 19, 2020)

Lets plant flowers then?


----------



## tinytn (Mar 19, 2020)

*ok , some green flowers?*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 19, 2020)

Green sprouts, colorful flowers?


----------



## tinytn (Mar 19, 2020)

Sounds good to me!!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 19, 2020)

Which flowers, your favorites?


----------



## tinytn (Mar 19, 2020)

*Roses, Pansy, Lillies, yours?*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 19, 2020)

We can plant those!


----------



## tinytn (Mar 19, 2020)

We need a shovel !


----------



## Kaila (Mar 19, 2020)

Didn't we have one?


----------



## tinytn (Mar 19, 2020)

*maybe Sparky has it.?  *


----------



## Kaila (Mar 19, 2020)

Yes or Rosemarie might?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 20, 2020)

I hoped you'd forgotten!


----------



## Sparky (Mar 20, 2020)

I've got a bucket..


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 20, 2020)

Are you using it?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 20, 2020)

Don't answer that, Sparky.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 20, 2020)

We mean _*garden tools...*_


----------



## tinytn (Mar 20, 2020)

*Tools are a must!*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 21, 2020)

Can't work without them.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 21, 2020)

Tools and friends needed.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 21, 2020)

There's some over there...


----------



## Kaila (Mar 21, 2020)

Oh no, not again...


----------



## tinytn (Mar 21, 2020)

*Those are wild mushrooms !*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 21, 2020)

Do Martians like mushrooms?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 21, 2020)

To make mush in?

("mush-rooms")


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 21, 2020)

Now we're getting silly!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 21, 2020)

But Martian homes have....??????


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 21, 2020)

Buckets full of mushrooms??


----------



## tinytn (Mar 21, 2020)

Maybe make Mushroom cakes?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 22, 2020)

Or mushroom omelettes, even?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 22, 2020)

With added green cheese?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 22, 2020)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 22, 2020)

Maybe it's too good...


----------



## Kaila (Mar 22, 2020)

Add something bitter perhaps?


----------



## tinytn (Mar 22, 2020)

How bout Limburger cheese?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 22, 2020)

That might discourage them!


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 23, 2020)

How about some chips?


----------



## Kadee (Mar 23, 2020)

They like chicken salt


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 23, 2020)

Not cheese and onion?


----------



## Kadee (Mar 23, 2020)

Onion makes then sick


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 23, 2020)

I didn't know that!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 23, 2020)

@Kadee46  , you know them?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 23, 2020)

Keep the bucket handy!


----------



## Sparky (Mar 23, 2020)

Maybe two or three..


----------



## Kadee (Mar 23, 2020)

Freddy , Martian on Facebook @Kaila


----------



## Kaila (Mar 23, 2020)

They have Wireless there?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 24, 2020)

They do social media?


----------



## Sparky (Mar 24, 2020)

They're watching right now


----------



## tinytn (Mar 24, 2020)

*Now im getting scared.*.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 24, 2020)

Lets wear animal costumes.


----------



## tinytn (Mar 24, 2020)

I wanna be Dumbo !


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 25, 2020)

Let's practise funny walks.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 25, 2020)

You mean like Egyptians...


----------



## tinytn (Mar 25, 2020)

*How about  walking sideways? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 25, 2020)

Will the Martians notice?


----------



## tinytn (Mar 25, 2020)

What if their  blind !


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 26, 2020)

That would be sad!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 26, 2020)

But they'd have sensors!


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 26, 2020)

They can see green!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 26, 2020)

All green and white?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 26, 2020)

Anything green, especially vegetables


----------



## Kaila (Mar 26, 2020)

Vegetable costumes then too?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 26, 2020)

The green giant perhaps?


----------



## tinytn (Mar 26, 2020)

Yes , they know him!!!


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 27, 2020)

Or the Incredible Hulk?


----------



## Sparky (Mar 27, 2020)

What's wrong with spinach..


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 27, 2020)

Spinach as a disguise?


----------



## tinytn (Mar 27, 2020)

*Popeye! maybe?,, yes?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 28, 2020)

Would Martians like him?


----------



## Sparky (Mar 28, 2020)

They like olive oil


----------



## tinytn (Mar 28, 2020)

*And Sweet Peas too*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 28, 2020)

Are they still here?


----------



## Kadee (Mar 28, 2020)

take a-look in wardrobe


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 29, 2020)

They dislike shut-in places.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 29, 2020)

Are they outdoors then?


----------



## Sparky (Mar 29, 2020)

Only when it's dark..


----------



## tinytn (Mar 29, 2020)

*Will be dark soon!*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 29, 2020)

Put on costumes now?


----------



## tinytn (Mar 29, 2020)

I think we better!


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 30, 2020)

Are they luminous costumes?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 30, 2020)

Quite good idea, there!


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 30, 2020)

Better than being invisible


----------



## Kaila (Mar 30, 2020)

Luminous lettuce, I am.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 30, 2020)

You'll attract Martian Rabbits..


----------



## Kaila (Mar 30, 2020)

OOPs, maybe something else...


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 30, 2020)

Martians eat anything green!


----------



## tinytn (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Kaila (Mar 30, 2020)

They'll nap after eating.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 31, 2020)

We're going in circles!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 31, 2020)

Let's move on.... 
moon?


----------



## Sparky (Mar 31, 2020)

What's behind the moon..


----------



## Kaila (Mar 31, 2020)

We're going around back?


----------



## tinytn (Mar 31, 2020)

Yes ! lets go see !!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 31, 2020)

Okay! We're going adventuring!


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 1, 2020)

We better wear spacesuits


----------



## Kaila (Apr 1, 2020)

With coffee in tubes?


----------



## Sparky (Apr 1, 2020)

Need special space pants..


----------



## Kaila (Apr 1, 2020)

Don't float upside down!


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 1, 2020)

Especially don't be sick!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 1, 2020)

Inside a spacesuit, especially!


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 2, 2020)

Let's not go there!


----------



## Sparky (Apr 2, 2020)

Too late, we're off....


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 2, 2020)

Hold onto your hats!


----------



## tinytn (Apr 2, 2020)

Are we there yet ?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 2, 2020)

Did we pass Venus?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 3, 2020)

Who has the chart?


----------



## Sparky (Apr 3, 2020)

Just follow your nose


----------



## Kaila (Apr 3, 2020)

Can't see my nose....


----------



## tinytn (Apr 3, 2020)

We are almost there!!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 3, 2020)

Thanks for telling us!


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 4, 2020)

Who is the navigator?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 4, 2020)

Is that seat empty?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 4, 2020)

Don't look at me!


----------



## Sparky (Apr 4, 2020)

Moonians will guide us..


----------



## tinytn (Apr 4, 2020)

Wheeeeeeee! this is fun!!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 4, 2020)

That's too fast, Tiny!!!!


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 5, 2020)

They're using a magnet


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 5, 2020)

Senior Forum new Member


----------



## tinytn (Apr 5, 2020)

Welcome new Senior Member


----------



## Kaila (Apr 5, 2020)

You have a spacesuit?


----------



## Sparky (Apr 5, 2020)

_???.. Ken N Tx has been here since 2014 _

Should it be magnetic..


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 5, 2020)

It should be waterproof


----------



## tinytn (Apr 5, 2020)

Yep! have seen him before , but never saw him play this game.. I worded it wrong.

It should be *green.*


----------



## Kaila (Apr 5, 2020)

Green spacesuit for camouflage ?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 6, 2020)

So green and waterproof?


----------



## Sparky (Apr 6, 2020)

With a spacesuit shape..


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 6, 2020)

Spacesuits are human shaped.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 6, 2020)

Or dog/cat shaped?


----------



## tinytn (Apr 6, 2020)

*more like Robot shape*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 6, 2020)

What shape are Lunians?


----------



## Sparky (Apr 7, 2020)

Sort of Moon shaped...


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 7, 2020)

So sort of balloon-like?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 7, 2020)

How many were spotted?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 7, 2020)

They don't have spots!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 8, 2020)

Were they *seen*_?  ….. (striped? )_


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 8, 2020)

Yes, I think so


----------



## Sparky (Apr 8, 2020)

Not spots, roundy stripes..


----------



## Kaila (Apr 8, 2020)

DO we need glasses?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 8, 2020)

We do need visors


----------



## tinytn (Apr 8, 2020)

We only need hats.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 9, 2020)

What, and no clothes?!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 9, 2020)

Matching Pajamas or spacesuits?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 9, 2020)

Star Wars pjamas, perhaps?


----------



## Sparky (Apr 9, 2020)

Might need ray guns...


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 9, 2020)

Stun-guns might be better


----------



## Kaila (Apr 9, 2020)

Not flowers or flags?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 9, 2020)

You mean as weapons?


----------



## tinytn (Apr 9, 2020)

Flags are not firearms


----------



## Kaila (Apr 9, 2020)

friendly, happy moonbeams possible?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 9, 2020)

We must be prepared


----------



## Sparky (Apr 10, 2020)

You mean,... more buckets..


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 10, 2020)

That might be wise


----------



## Kaila (Apr 10, 2020)

Moon Buckets of what?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 10, 2020)

Buckets of moon dust?


----------



## tinytn (Apr 10, 2020)

Yellow moon dust perhaps?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 10, 2020)

Earth's not dusty enough?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 11, 2020)

Lunar dust is sterile


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2020)

Lunar dust seems dreary..


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 11, 2020)

It's very useful though.


----------



## tinytn (Apr 11, 2020)

we must  choose one !!


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 11, 2020)

Pink one for me


----------



## tinytn (Apr 12, 2020)

Pink no longer available !


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2020)

Which colors are available?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 12, 2020)

Grey, grey or grey


----------



## Sparky (Apr 13, 2020)

Grey with grey dots


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 13, 2020)

We can arrange that


----------



## tinytn (Apr 13, 2020)

Gray Dotted Lunar dust ?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 13, 2020)

Good for making clouds


----------



## tinytn (Apr 13, 2020)

Clouds make clouds cloudier


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 14, 2020)

Dust clouds are fun


----------



## Sparky (Apr 15, 2020)

Only on the Moon..


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 15, 2020)

You can't see them.


----------



## tinytn (Apr 15, 2020)

*i can see something!!*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 15, 2020)

Is it a spaceship?


----------



## Sparky (Apr 16, 2020)

Something's at the window


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 16, 2020)

Shall we open it?


----------



## tinytn (Apr 16, 2020)

*Let Sparky open it..!*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 16, 2020)

Is he willing to?


----------



## Sparky (Apr 17, 2020)

Could be a Martian..


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 17, 2020)

Pretend we are busy.


----------



## tinytn (Apr 17, 2020)

Tell him nobody home!


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 18, 2020)

Is he selling something?


----------



## Gemma (Apr 18, 2020)

Peek through the curtains


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 18, 2020)

Has anyone any money?


----------



## Sparky (Apr 18, 2020)

Martian money's very rare


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 19, 2020)

Are they very poor?


----------



## Sparky (Apr 19, 2020)

Maybe don't need money...


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 19, 2020)

Do they practise bartering?


----------



## tinytn (Apr 19, 2020)

Bartering is not allowed..


----------



## Sparky (Apr 20, 2020)

Probably not enough Barts..


----------



## tinytn (Apr 20, 2020)

*Barts are very rare !*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 20, 2020)

How do they pay?


----------



## Sparky (Apr 21, 2020)

Maybe Bart will know ..


----------



## tinytn (Apr 21, 2020)

Maybe Bart doesn't know!


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 22, 2020)

Perhaps Martians don't shop.


----------



## tinytn (Apr 22, 2020)

Wonder what they eat?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 22, 2020)

They like green things.


----------



## tinytn (Apr 22, 2020)

Green cheese ,  ya think?


----------



## Sparky (Apr 22, 2020)

Maybe cabbage and grass


----------



## Kaila (Apr 22, 2020)

Maybe don't need food?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 22, 2020)

That is a possibility


----------



## tinytn (Apr 22, 2020)

*How can that be? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 22, 2020)

They live on pills.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 23, 2020)

Maybe pills and whisky..


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 24, 2020)

Perhaps they trade whisky.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 24, 2020)

Trade whisky for spinach..


----------



## Kaila (Apr 24, 2020)

Martians might eat moonrocks.


----------



## tinytn (Apr 24, 2020)

*Wonder how moonrocks taste? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 25, 2020)

Of moondust, I guess


----------



## Kaila (Apr 25, 2020)

Can it be flavored?


----------



## Sparky (Apr 25, 2020)

Chocolate and Cheese maybe


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 25, 2020)

That's an odd combination


----------



## tinytn (Apr 25, 2020)

*Martians are very odd !*


----------



## Kaila (Apr 25, 2020)

Because they're Martians, probably...


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 25, 2020)

Mustn't laugh at them


----------



## Kadee (Apr 26, 2020)

Shhh, might hear you


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 26, 2020)

They don't have ears


----------



## Sparky (Apr 26, 2020)

Do they know that..


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 26, 2020)

If they have mirrors


----------



## tinytn (Apr 26, 2020)

Look at each other!!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 26, 2020)

Do they pay attention?


----------



## Kadee (Apr 26, 2020)

No ,just stare blankly


----------



## Kaila (Apr 26, 2020)

Martians act like zombies?


----------



## Kadee (Apr 26, 2020)

Spaceship won’t start now


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 27, 2020)

Are we stranded here?


----------



## Sparky (Apr 27, 2020)

Need a rubber band..


----------



## Kaila (Apr 28, 2020)

To fix a spaceship?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 28, 2020)

Let's get it sorted


----------



## Sparky (Apr 29, 2020)

Call a Martian mechanic..


----------



## Kaila (Apr 29, 2020)

Have a phonebeam number?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 30, 2020)

My phone needs charging


----------



## Kadee (Apr 30, 2020)

My chargers missing ,Martians ? 
 ?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 30, 2020)

Perhaps they stole it.


----------



## tinytn (Apr 30, 2020)

Looked under your pillow ?


----------



## Sparky (Apr 30, 2020)

The pillow's missing too..


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 30, 2020)

Do they use pillows?


----------



## tinytn (Apr 30, 2020)

*Pretty green puffy pillows !*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 30, 2020)

Sounds nicer than ours.


----------



## tinytn (Apr 30, 2020)

*Lots of green money $$$$*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 1, 2020)

They don't have money


----------



## Kaila (May 1, 2020)

Free stuff on Mars


----------



## Sparky (May 1, 2020)

Pillows are their currency..


----------



## Rosemarie (May 1, 2020)

That explains a lot.


----------



## Kaila (May 1, 2020)

One pillow for Moonboots?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 1, 2020)

Are they so cheap?


----------



## Kaila (May 2, 2020)

How many for Spacesuit?


----------



## Sparky (May 2, 2020)

Four and a half..


----------



## Kaila (May 2, 2020)

Cut and stitch pillow?


----------



## Sparky (May 3, 2020)

Safety pins will do


----------



## tinytn (May 3, 2020)

*My pillow guy's Pillows ?*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 4, 2020)

I'm doing a trade


----------



## tinytn (May 4, 2020)

Whatcha gonna trade,... Pillows?


----------



## Sparky (May 4, 2020)

Just some counterfeit pillows


----------



## Kaila (May 4, 2020)

Not worth much, eh?


----------



## tinytn (May 4, 2020)

There counterfeit? dollar each.??


----------



## Kaila (May 4, 2020)

You buying or selling?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 5, 2020)

Exchanging goods for services


----------



## Sparky (May 5, 2020)

Rather exchange for chocolate


----------



## Rosemarie (May 5, 2020)

Chocolate for a mechanic.


----------



## Kaila (May 5, 2020)

Your spaceship is broken?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 5, 2020)

We have a problem.


----------



## Kaila (May 5, 2020)

Which problem is that?


----------



## tinytn (May 5, 2020)

What day is it? ...anyone?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 5, 2020)

Does it really matter?


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2020)

The next after yesterday.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 6, 2020)

The one before tomorrow


----------



## Sparky (May 6, 2020)

Martians are confused too


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2020)

It isn't only Earthians?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 6, 2020)

When are we leaving?


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2020)

Yes, let's go home.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 6, 2020)

Back to terra firma


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2020)

Have your spacesuit on?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 6, 2020)

Washed, dressed and ready.


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2020)

You're first in line!


----------



## Rosemarie (May 6, 2020)

I am the pilot!


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2020)

We needed one too!


----------



## Rosemarie (May 6, 2020)

Are you the navigator?


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2020)

Directions from here?????? Up?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 6, 2020)

Up, up and away


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2020)

We're all outta there!


----------



## tinytn (May 6, 2020)

*Hey., where we going??*


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2020)

Back home to Earth?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 6, 2020)

Best place to be.


----------



## Kaila (May 7, 2020)

Sky, Earth, Oceans, Trees....


----------



## Sparky (May 7, 2020)

Politicians, Spiders, Celebrities, Virus...


----------



## Rosemarie (May 7, 2020)

Prefer to stay behind?


----------



## Kaila (May 7, 2020)

Please come home, Sparky.....


----------



## tinytn (May 7, 2020)

Hey , wait for me !!


----------



## Kaila (May 7, 2020)

Climb right in, Tiny!


----------



## tinytn (May 7, 2020)

i forgot my toothbrush!!


----------



## Kaila (May 7, 2020)

Oh no! Run quickly!


----------



## tinytn (May 7, 2020)

I will be back!


----------



## Rosemarie (May 7, 2020)

There's plenty of time.


----------



## Sparky (May 8, 2020)

Hope we're not followed..


----------



## Rosemarie (May 8, 2020)

Wave goodbye to them.


----------



## Kaila (May 8, 2020)

Goodbye all Martians. Moonmen….


----------



## tinytn (May 8, 2020)

*Asta la vista  Martians *


----------



## Rosemarie (May 8, 2020)

Fasten your seat belts.


----------



## Sparky (May 9, 2020)

Is there a parachute..


----------



## Kaila (May 9, 2020)

If so, *too*  dangerous!


----------



## Rosemarie (May 9, 2020)

No, parachutes are useless


----------



## tinytn (May 9, 2020)

*how about water wings?*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 9, 2020)

We have a capsule


----------



## Kaila (May 9, 2020)

Remain in Spaceship, Sparky?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 10, 2020)

You don't trust me?


----------



## Kaila (May 10, 2020)

Oh no, We *do!
*


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 10, 2020)

Oh, Kaila, quite fooling...


----------



## Rosemarie (May 10, 2020)

All safely tucked in?


----------



## Sparky (May 10, 2020)

Pilot must stay awake..


----------



## Rosemarie (May 10, 2020)

I've taken a stimulant.


----------



## Kaila (May 10, 2020)

Sing to her, Sparky!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 10, 2020)

Now, now, let's not...


----------



## Kaila (May 10, 2020)

Okay, she's awake enough!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 10, 2020)

Calling to butler... where...


----------



## Rosemarie (May 10, 2020)

Ok, we have lift-off!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 11, 2020)

You called Houston again?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 11, 2020)

No, don't need them


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 11, 2020)

Oh, Rosemarie, please, please...


----------



## Rosemarie (May 11, 2020)

Get your sickbags ready!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 11, 2020)

Check! And don't forget...


----------



## Rosemarie (May 11, 2020)

Lead in your boots!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 11, 2020)

Check! And some balloons...


----------



## Rosemarie (May 11, 2020)

No room for balloons.


----------



## tinytn (May 11, 2020)

*Do we have Baboons?*


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 11, 2020)

No baboons allowed either...


----------



## Kaila (May 11, 2020)

Spacesuits small for them!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 11, 2020)

Oh-oh... back to the...


----------



## Rosemarie (May 12, 2020)

Still hurtling through space.


----------



## Sparky (May 12, 2020)

Hurtling is too bouncy..


----------



## Rosemarie (May 12, 2020)

No, smooth ride guaranteed. (or your money back)


----------



## tinytn (May 12, 2020)

Want my money back!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 12, 2020)

READ THE FINE PRINT...


----------



## Kaila (May 12, 2020)

When did arguments start?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 12, 2020)

Arguments? You mean disagreements...


----------



## Kaila (May 12, 2020)

Disagreements?  I meant squabbling...


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 12, 2020)

Squabbling? What are you...


----------



## Kaila (May 12, 2020)

I'm just say'in...maybe?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 12, 2020)

You're putting me on...


----------



## Kaila (May 12, 2020)

Are we on course?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 12, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Are we on course?


Look out! We're going...


----------



## Kaila (May 12, 2020)

Past the wrong planet?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 12, 2020)

No, everything's under control.


----------



## tinytn (May 13, 2020)

Will be there soon!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 13, 2020)

Are we there yet? (my kids favourite saying)!


----------



## Rosemarie (May 13, 2020)

Anyone fancy a diversion?


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2020)

What sort of diversion?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 13, 2020)

You mean a surprise...


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2020)

Diversion means _pleasant surprise?_


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 13, 2020)

Pleasant surprise? Are you...


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2020)

nooooooooooooo! 
Just fun sidetrip


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 13, 2020)

Yeah, yeah... that's what


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2020)

To a cloud, perhaps?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 13, 2020)

You've got me stumped!


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2020)

On route...Mars ➡ Earth

🌥


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 13, 2020)

Can we visit Mrs...


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2020)

Let's ask our pilot !


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 13, 2020)

Pilot? I'm the pilot!


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2020)

Co-pilot with @Rosemarie  , then?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 13, 2020)

Nope! Rosemarie quit today


----------



## Rosemarie (May 13, 2020)

Rosemarie needs a nap.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 14, 2020)

Is anyone expecting us?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 15, 2020)

Captain Kirk and Spock...


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2020)

I thought they'd left!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 15, 2020)

Nope, sitting right here... (P.S... love the little alien spacecraft)!


----------



## tinytn (May 15, 2020)

*Are we there yet ?*


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2020)

Glad to see Tiny!


----------



## Rosemarie (May 15, 2020)

We need fresh blood.


----------



## Kaila (May 16, 2020)

A returning crew member!


----------



## Sparky (May 16, 2020)

Could be a doppelganger..


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 16, 2020)

Are you kidding me?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 16, 2020)

How do we tell?


----------



## tinytn (May 16, 2020)

*You talkin' bout me?*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 16, 2020)

Is it really you?


----------



## tinytn (May 16, 2020)

*im not sure yet.*


----------



## Rosemarie (May 16, 2020)

Have you lost yourself?


----------



## Kaila (May 16, 2020)

You find your toothbrush?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 17, 2020)

I didn't lose it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2020)

That's not what I...


----------



## Rosemarie (May 17, 2020)

We've lost the plot!


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2020)

Tiny had lost toothbrush


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2020)

Just before boarding Spaceship....


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2020)

...heading home to Earth


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2020)

Or, start new plot?


----------



## Sparky (May 17, 2020)

Ah, the plot thickens..


----------



## Rosemarie (May 17, 2020)

Tiny has dirty teeth?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2020)

But the freshest breath!


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2020)

She found it, now!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2020)

Oh, good... I was...


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2020)

Fly to Earth now?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2020)

Nope, Mars first, then...


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2020)

We already went there!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2020)

We did not, not...


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2020)

You arrived too late....


----------



## tinytn (May 17, 2020)

*Lets go shopping somewhere!*


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2020)

What time is it?


----------



## tinytn (May 17, 2020)

*Its time to shop!*


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2020)

Shop at any time!


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 17, 2020)

What in the world!


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2020)

Shop for what, Tiny?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 18, 2020)

Anyone got any money?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 18, 2020)

Just some pocket change...


----------



## Kaila (May 18, 2020)

Not much here either...


----------



## Kaila (May 18, 2020)

What would we buy?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 18, 2020)

What do we need?


----------



## Sparky (May 18, 2020)

Maybe more rocket fuel..


----------



## Rosemarie (May 18, 2020)

No, tanks are full.


----------



## Kaila (May 18, 2020)

Decorations for Spaceship Walls?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 18, 2020)

Something nice to eat?


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2020)

Something decorative *and* delicious?


----------



## Sparky (May 19, 2020)

You mean,.. edible wallpaper..


----------



## Rosemarie (May 19, 2020)

Now there's an idea!


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2020)

Made of lettuce leaves?


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2020)

Or perhaps apple slices?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 19, 2020)

Or perhaps sugar paper.


----------



## tinytn (May 19, 2020)

*Lets not get too much..*


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2020)

Let's get _just enough?_


----------



## tinytn (May 19, 2020)

*Enough will be enough..*


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2020)

Are we earthbound finally?


----------



## tinytn (May 19, 2020)

*Count down begins now!*


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2020)

Ten, Nine, Eight, seven!


----------



## tinytn (May 19, 2020)

*Six, five , four, Three*


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2020)

Two, One, Zero, Lift-off!


----------



## tinytn (May 19, 2020)

*hope everyone buckled up !*


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2020)

Nobody dare fall out!!!!


----------



## tinytn (May 19, 2020)

*Is everyone accounted for ?*


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2020)

I only see us!


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2020)

We'll meet them there.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 20, 2020)

And do some shopping.


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2020)

Could we eat first?


----------



## Sparky (May 20, 2020)

Maybe some Martian sausages..


----------



## Rosemarie (May 20, 2020)

With some mashed potatoes?


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2020)

Okay, better, thank you!


----------



## tinytn (May 20, 2020)

*Where you wanna eat??*


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2020)

Wherever you would like!


----------



## Rosemarie (May 20, 2020)

I fancy a picnic.


----------



## Kaila (May 21, 2020)

Whose got a basket?


----------



## Sparky (May 21, 2020)

There's a leftover bucket...


----------



## Kaila (May 21, 2020)

Does it look clean?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 21, 2020)

Buy a new hamper.


----------



## tinytn (May 21, 2020)

Cost too much money!!


----------



## Kaila (May 21, 2020)

Planning picnic difficult here.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 21, 2020)

Let others plan then.


----------



## Kaila (May 22, 2020)

Let's play games then!


----------



## Sparky (May 22, 2020)

Oh, not Monopoly again..


----------



## Rosemarie (May 22, 2020)

No, something more energetic.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 23, 2020)

Did I say something?


----------



## Sparky (May 23, 2020)

Maybe Monopoly is preferred..


----------



## Rosemarie (May 23, 2020)

I'll sit and watch.


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2020)

I'll sit out Monopoly.


----------



## tinytn (May 23, 2020)

Surely there's other games!!!


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2020)

Would anyone prefer Scrabble?


----------



## tinytn (May 23, 2020)

Love to play  Scrabble !!!


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2020)

Mine's missing some letters.


----------



## tinytn (May 23, 2020)

*i have extra letters ! *


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2020)

Hurray, choose how many?


----------



## tinytn (May 23, 2020)

Seven letters i think ..


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2020)

I don't remember rules....


----------



## tinytn (May 23, 2020)

thats ok, lets play!!..


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2020)

my word is.... brontosaurus!


----------



## tinytn (May 23, 2020)

With only seven letters????


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2020)

Oops, sorry 'Bout that!


----------



## tinytn (May 23, 2020)

Try 7 letter word.


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2020)

Starting with what letter?


----------



## tinytn (May 23, 2020)

*You have letter T ?*


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2020)

my word is ....tempted.


----------



## tinytn (May 23, 2020)

*Looks like you won!! *


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2020)

Thanks, new game later!


----------



## tinytn (May 23, 2020)

Later again we play..


----------



## Sparky (May 24, 2020)

Maybe there's Martian games..


----------



## Kaila (May 24, 2020)

You still up there?


----------



## tinytn (May 24, 2020)

We must save you!!!


----------



## Kaila (May 24, 2020)

Yes, rescue rocket needed!


----------



## Sparky (May 25, 2020)

I've found a parachute...


----------



## Kaila (May 25, 2020)

From Mars to Earth????


----------



## tinytn (May 25, 2020)

*Bring him Oxygen tank!!*


----------



## Kaila (May 25, 2020)

***^^^^^***


----------



## Kaila (May 25, 2020)

Try to catch him!


----------



## Rosemarie (May 26, 2020)

He's gone home now.


----------



## Sparky (May 26, 2020)

No,.. climbing a beanstalk


----------



## Kaila (May 26, 2020)

Difficult to keep track!


----------



## Rosemarie (May 27, 2020)

I can see him.


----------



## Kaila (May 27, 2020)

Watch him closely, please!


----------



## tinytn (May 27, 2020)

We need him back!


----------



## Kaila (May 27, 2020)

Climb _down, slowly, _Sparky!


----------



## Sparky (May 27, 2020)

But... I'm climbing up..


----------



## Rosemarie (May 27, 2020)

What can you see?


----------



## tinytn (May 27, 2020)

*He's not answered yet?*


----------



## Kaila (May 27, 2020)

Do we look small?


----------



## Sassycakes (May 27, 2020)

*No you look Huge .*


----------



## Kaila (May 27, 2020)

From up in beanstalk?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 28, 2020)

He has a telescope


----------



## Kaila (May 28, 2020)

That does explain things!


----------



## Rosemarie (May 28, 2020)

He's searching for aliens.


----------



## Sparky (May 28, 2020)

There's golden goose eggs..


----------



## Kaila (May 28, 2020)

Are they in orbit?


----------



## tinytn (May 28, 2020)

*They might get scrambled!!  *


----------



## Kaila (May 28, 2020)

Then served to whom?


----------



## Millyd (May 28, 2020)

Eggs might attract aliens


----------



## Rosemarie (May 28, 2020)

Aliens may lay eggs.


----------



## Kaila (May 29, 2020)

Which came first....…...OR …....?


----------



## Sparky (May 29, 2020)

Could be a chicken.. …


----------



## Rosemarie (May 29, 2020)

My brain's getting scrambled.


----------



## Sparky (May 30, 2020)

It's that Martian wine..


----------



## Kaila (May 30, 2020)

Or spaceship, upside down?


----------



## Kaila (May 30, 2020)

Earth spinning, _too fast?_


----------



## Rosemarie (May 30, 2020)

We're on the ground.


----------



## tinytn (May 30, 2020)

Whoo Hoo, finally landed!!


----------



## Kaila (May 30, 2020)

Feels great, being back!


----------



## Rosemarie (May 31, 2020)

Put the kettle on.


----------



## Sparky (May 31, 2020)

Electric's been cut off..


----------



## Kaila (May 31, 2020)

Who pays the bills?!


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 1, 2020)

Build a fire then.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 1, 2020)

The matches are damp..


----------



## Kaila (Jun 1, 2020)

Doesn't seem like "home"


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 1, 2020)

It's all we have.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 1, 2020)

Let's rebuild together, then.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 2, 2020)

We all can help.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 2, 2020)

We need a roster


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 2, 2020)

Good idea, who's first?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 2, 2020)

I volunteer to volunteer.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 2, 2020)

Is this really Earth..


----------



## Kaila (Jun 2, 2020)

I'd wondered that myself!


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 2, 2020)

Yes, you are home.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 2, 2020)

Let's plant trees, then?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 2, 2020)

Anyone got any seeds?


----------



## tinytn (Jun 2, 2020)

*what kind of seeds?*


----------



## Kadee (Jun 2, 2020)

We need green veggies


----------



## Kaila (Jun 2, 2020)

Trees, veggies, flowers, _*anything?   *_


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 2, 2020)

I have sunflower seeds


----------



## Sparky (Jun 3, 2020)

Parrots like sunflower seeds


----------



## tinytn (Jun 3, 2020)

I like sunflower seeds !


----------



## Kaila (Jun 3, 2020)

We can't plant them?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 4, 2020)

Shall we eat them?


----------



## Kadee (Jun 4, 2020)

So much nicer roasted


----------



## Sparky (Jun 4, 2020)

Roasting only on Sundays..


----------



## Kaila (Jun 4, 2020)

It's only Thursday now.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 4, 2020)

We can't cook anything.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 4, 2020)

Are there any leftovers?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 5, 2020)

We haven't eaten yet.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 5, 2020)

Stiff bread and water..


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 5, 2020)

It's better than nothing.


----------



## tinytn (Jun 5, 2020)

i want a salad..


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 6, 2020)

Will we share it?


----------



## Sparky (Jun 6, 2020)

What's it made of...


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 6, 2020)

Lettuce, tomato and cucumber


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2020)

Leave out _my_ cucumber 

(Eat my cucumber, please? )


----------



## tinytn (Jun 6, 2020)

what kind, salad dressing??


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2020)

Maybe just plain Mayo?


----------



## Ceege (Jun 6, 2020)

I slowly backed away.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 6, 2020)

You don't like onions?


----------



## Sparky (Jun 7, 2020)

Are they real onions...


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 7, 2020)

I grew them myself


----------



## tinytn (Jun 7, 2020)

*Are they red onions?*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 7, 2020)

Do they smell oniony?


----------



## Ceege (Jun 7, 2020)

All onions smell oniony.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 8, 2020)

Makes your breath smell


----------



## Sparky (Jun 8, 2020)

Don't keep breathing out..


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2020)

Then can't breath in, either... 

oops!  5 words?!

Correction to Post:

Let's eat something else!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2020)

Let's eat something else!


----------



## tinytn (Jun 8, 2020)

*Whatcha gonna make us? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 8, 2020)

How about fried eggs?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2020)

Thank you for offering!


----------



## Repondering (Jun 8, 2020)

My pleasure....let's eat!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2020)

Any fruit with that?


----------



## Repondering (Jun 8, 2020)

Strawberries, mangoes and blueberries.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2020)

What, no apricots today?


----------



## Repondering (Jun 8, 2020)

Saving them for tomorrow.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2020)

Okay, good planning, then.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 8, 2020)

Any cream for dessert?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 9, 2020)

Cream on apricots, today?


----------



## Sparky (Jun 9, 2020)

What's wrong with sausages


----------



## tinytn (Jun 9, 2020)

*Sausages are too spicy!*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 9, 2020)

I like sausage sandwiches


----------



## Repondering (Jun 9, 2020)

Pretty high fat content.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 9, 2020)

Imaginary food = No calories.


----------



## Repondering (Jun 9, 2020)

No calories =  no energy.  Bring on the fat, carbohydrates and protein!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 9, 2020)

No energy...

FOOD, please!


----------



## Repondering (Jun 9, 2020)

*And remember game format....*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 9, 2020)

What game format?! Oops!


----------



## Repondering (Jun 9, 2020)

No repeated fumbles here......


----------



## Kaila (Jun 9, 2020)

Everyone finished eating, now?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 9, 2020)

Yes, only crumbs left.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 10, 2020)

Better save those crumbs..


----------



## Kaila (Jun 10, 2020)

Feed them to Birds?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 10, 2020)

Yes, birds are waiting.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 10, 2020)

Waiting in a queue?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 11, 2020)

Wanting us to go.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 11, 2020)

Okay, let's leave then!


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 11, 2020)

They'll have a feast.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 11, 2020)

Where shall we go?


----------



## Sparky (Jun 11, 2020)

Go get more crumbs..


----------



## Kaila (Jun 11, 2020)

Ask others to donate?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 12, 2020)

Will they have crumbs?


----------



## Sparky (Jun 12, 2020)

Could make our own..


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2020)

Do others eat toast?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 12, 2020)

Does toast cause crumbs?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2020)

As I remember, yes......


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 13, 2020)

We need more bread.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2020)

Could we make some?


----------



## Sparky (Jun 13, 2020)

Find a bread tree..


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 13, 2020)

Or a loaf bush


----------



## tinytn (Jun 13, 2020)

*Or cabbage leaf tree*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2020)

Or cactus with tomatoes


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 14, 2020)

Can you eat cactus?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 14, 2020)

Don't know, but tomatoes?!  

(I had meant an imaginary cactus plant, that grew tomatoes on it )


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 14, 2020)

Some cacti are edible.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 14, 2020)

Let's grow those, then!


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 14, 2020)

They grow very slowly


----------



## Kaila (Jun 14, 2020)

And need endless summer......


----------



## Sparky (Jun 14, 2020)

Use a quick growbag


----------



## Kaila (Jun 14, 2020)

You try it, first!


----------



## tinytn (Jun 14, 2020)

*i see something Green !*


----------



## tinytn (Jun 14, 2020)

OOps i posted twice!..


----------



## Kaila (Jun 14, 2020)

Coming from the Growbag?! 

 ?

 ?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 14, 2020)

Are we cultivating aliens?


----------



## Sparky (Jun 15, 2020)

Green aliens grow quick......


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 15, 2020)

Much faster than cacti.


----------



## tinytn (Jun 15, 2020)

When do we pick ?


----------



## tinytn (Jun 15, 2020)

*When they are ripe?*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 15, 2020)

Turn from green to red?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 15, 2020)

They might bite us.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 16, 2020)

Yes; handle with care!


----------



## Sparky (Jun 16, 2020)

Need to wear armour


----------



## Kaila (Jun 16, 2020)

Is it worth it?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 16, 2020)

Let's buy some instead.


----------



## tinytn (Jun 16, 2020)

*What are we buying?*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 16, 2020)

Not sure anymore either...


----------



## Ceege (Jun 16, 2020)

Let's settle on something.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 16, 2020)

Food, clothing, decorations, furnishings?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 16, 2020)

Food is the priority


----------



## Kaila (Jun 17, 2020)

Okay, Best to prioritize!


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 17, 2020)

Let's make a list


----------



## Kaila (Jun 17, 2020)

Put treats at top?


----------



## tinytn (Jun 17, 2020)

Chocolate treats for everyone!


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 17, 2020)

Let's make goody bags.


----------



## tinytn (Jun 18, 2020)

*Goody bags? Good idea!*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 18, 2020)

It's like Christmas already


----------



## Kaila (Jun 18, 2020)

Let's not wait long!


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 19, 2020)

We need more gifts


----------



## Ceege (Jun 19, 2020)

We always need gifts.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 19, 2020)

Shall we make some?


----------



## Sparky (Jun 19, 2020)

Might need some glue..


----------



## tinytn (Jun 19, 2020)

*Need glue ? for what??? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 19, 2020)

To stick things together


----------



## Kaila (Jun 19, 2020)

Cardboard Wings....glue feathers?


----------



## Ceege (Jun 19, 2020)

Let's explore that possibility.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 19, 2020)

For gifts....to fly!


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 19, 2020)

Sounds a bit risky


----------



## tinytn (Jun 20, 2020)

Could cause a mishap!.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 20, 2020)

I guess you're right!


----------



## Sparky (Jun 20, 2020)

Fortune favours the brave


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 20, 2020)

But cowards live longer


----------



## Kaila (Jun 20, 2020)

We'll make _other gifts?_


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 20, 2020)

Yes, everyone needs soap


----------



## Kaila (Jun 20, 2020)

What to start with?


----------



## Ceege (Jun 20, 2020)

Start with your favorite


----------



## Kaila (Jun 20, 2020)

Almond oil for soap?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 21, 2020)

Yes, and nice scent


----------



## Kaila (Jun 21, 2020)

It feels good, too.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 21, 2020)

Maybe try furry soap..


----------



## Kaila (Jun 21, 2020)

Always a constructive suggestion.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 21, 2020)

We'll start a fashion!


----------



## Sparky (Jun 22, 2020)

Need a Brand Name..


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2020)

A brand new one?


----------



## LindaB (Jun 22, 2020)

I'll play by myself


----------



## tinytn (Jun 22, 2020)

Come back here, LindaB !


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 23, 2020)

Have we offended her?


----------



## hellomimi (Jun 23, 2020)

Do you like yourself?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 23, 2020)

We sure try to!


----------



## hellomimi (Jun 23, 2020)

Love yourself first now.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 23, 2020)

Thanks. I'll try harder.


----------



## hellomimi (Jun 23, 2020)

You got my back?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 23, 2020)

We practice team work.


----------



## tinytn (Jun 23, 2020)

And have fun too.!


----------



## hellomimi (Jun 23, 2020)

We've only just begun...


----------



## tinytn (Jun 23, 2020)

*Begun a new day!*


----------



## Gemma (Jun 23, 2020)

Day's almost over again.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 23, 2020)

Pajama party perhaps then?🗺


----------



## Gemma (Jun 23, 2020)

Who's bringing the snacks?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 23, 2020)

Let's all bring something


----------



## Kaila (Jun 24, 2020)

Chamomile tea with cookies?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 24, 2020)

I'll bring sausage rolls


----------



## Sparky (Jun 24, 2020)

Sausage rolls quicker downhill..


----------



## Kaila (Jun 24, 2020)

Catch it; eat it?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 24, 2020)

Whoever catches them first


----------



## Kaila (Jun 24, 2020)

I'll run slowly, then


----------



## tinytn (Jun 24, 2020)

*I can run fast!*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 24, 2020)

You get more snacks!


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 24, 2020)

They'll make you fat!


----------



## Sparky (Jun 25, 2020)

Only catch thin sausages


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 25, 2020)

They are called chipolatas.


----------



## tinytn (Jun 25, 2020)

*They sound very delicious!*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 25, 2020)

They make good hotdogs


----------



## Kaila (Jun 25, 2020)

Made with chocolate chips?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 26, 2020)

Not a good combination!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2020)

Okay, have sperate then!


----------



## Sparky (Jun 26, 2020)

Haven't tried Sperate yet..


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2020)

Uh-oh! Typo got me!


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 26, 2020)

Relax....we can translate


----------



## tinytn (Jun 26, 2020)

Not a problem kiddo..


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2020)

But perhaps Sparky cant?


----------



## joybelle (Jun 26, 2020)

Of course Sparky can.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2020)

Translate it, Sparky, Pleez!


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 27, 2020)

Now don't embarrass him!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2020)

I'll try not to!


----------



## Sparky (Jun 27, 2020)

Sperate are chocolate sausages..  ??


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2020)

Thanks, Sparky.  Sounds .....yummy?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 27, 2020)

They resemble something else!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2020)

Don't tell us what!


----------



## Kadee (Jun 27, 2020)

Looks  like chocolate churros


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2020)

Just looked that up!


----------



## Kadee (Jun 27, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Just looked that up!


Visit Costco  for one  @Kaila


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2020)

Thanks for added photo!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> Visit Costco for one @Kaila



Would they deliver, *now*?


----------



## Kadee (Jun 27, 2020)

come with chocolate sauce


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2020)

Please stop telling me.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 27, 2020)

Need a tissue ( dribbling )


----------



## Ceege (Jun 27, 2020)

This is serious business.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 27, 2020)

I will order them


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 27, 2020)

Never heard of them


----------



## Kadee (Jun 28, 2020)

Who wants  a taste


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 28, 2020)

I'll have a sample


----------



## Sparky (Jun 28, 2020)

Try them with spinach..


----------



## Kaila (Jun 28, 2020)

No spinach with those!


----------



## Kadee (Jun 28, 2020)

Spinach and chocolate sauce


----------



## Kaila (Jun 28, 2020)

Let's go outdoors now!


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 28, 2020)

Time for something new


----------



## Sparky (Jun 29, 2020)

Could try Bungee Jumping..


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 29, 2020)

Doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2020)

Not to me either.


----------



## tinytn (Jun 29, 2020)

*Bungee might break someday!*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2020)

How about boat ride?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 30, 2020)

White water rafting anyone?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 30, 2020)

Okay, Getting wet's alright.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 30, 2020)

But not too wet..


----------



## tinytn (Jun 30, 2020)

Tiny little rain drops !


----------



## Kaila (Jun 30, 2020)

Watch for waves spray!


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 30, 2020)

And hold on tight


----------



## Sparky (Jul 1, 2020)

Might need some string..


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 1, 2020)

Rope would be better


----------



## tinytn (Jul 1, 2020)

* Can anyone here, swim? *


----------



## Kaila (Jul 1, 2020)

Stay in the raft!


----------



## Kadee (Jul 1, 2020)

We need a patch


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 1, 2020)

Buy a new one


----------



## Sparky (Jul 2, 2020)

There's a leak somewhere


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 3, 2020)

Sounds like a puncture


----------



## Sparky (Jul 3, 2020)

There's a hissing sound..


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 3, 2020)

Keep calm, don't panic


----------



## Gemma (Jul 3, 2020)

Maybe a few snakes?


----------



## tinytn (Jul 3, 2020)

*Snakes? for Heaven sakes!!!*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 3, 2020)

He's just kidding you


----------



## Ceege (Jul 3, 2020)

Don't listen to him.


----------



## Kadee (Jul 3, 2020)

He’s just teasing us


----------



## Kaila (Jul 3, 2020)

Tease him back then?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 3, 2020)

Tell him you're bitten


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2020)

We'll tame those snakes. ☯


----------



## Sparky (Jul 4, 2020)

There's Snakes,.. and Ladders...


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2020)

Calm down, Sparky, okay?


----------



## Kadee (Jul 4, 2020)

I seen them move


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 4, 2020)

It's just your imagination


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2020)

Imagination _good_, except when


----------



## Sparky (Jul 5, 2020)

The snakes are smiling..


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 5, 2020)

We have happy snakes?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2020)

Yes, how great, right?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 5, 2020)

Is the puncture mended?


----------



## Gemma (Jul 6, 2020)

Did he visit Doctor?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 6, 2020)

There was puncture wound?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 6, 2020)

The raft has woodworm..


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 6, 2020)

Then there's no hope.


----------



## tinytn (Jul 6, 2020)

Snake is almost dead..!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 6, 2020)

Too tragic for words.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 6, 2020)

Shall we bury it?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 7, 2020)

Aren't we at sea?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 7, 2020)

With a punctured boat?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 7, 2020)

Can You see land ?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 7, 2020)

It's just below us..


----------



## tinytn (Jul 7, 2020)

*Below us? Land Ho !*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 7, 2020)

We're standing on it. (hole in boat)


----------



## Kaila (Jul 7, 2020)

Funny; All three, you!!!


----------



## joybelle (Jul 7, 2020)

Stop being silly everyone.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 7, 2020)

But it's a _game.  _


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 7, 2020)

Let's paddle to shore


----------



## Kadee (Jul 8, 2020)

Have to use hands


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 8, 2020)

The water isn't deep.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 8, 2020)

Is the water COLD ?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 8, 2020)

Only some of it..


----------



## Kaila (Jul 8, 2020)

Is the water _wet?  
_


----------



## Sparky (Jul 8, 2020)

Only in the middle..


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 8, 2020)

I'm handing out wellingtons


----------



## tinytn (Jul 8, 2020)

Do they taste good??


----------



## Kadee (Jul 8, 2020)

Beef is so tasty


----------



## Kaila (Jul 8, 2020)

Water only has fish


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 8, 2020)

We're getting very soggy.


----------



## Kadee (Jul 9, 2020)

That means soggy food


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 9, 2020)

No, just soggy feet


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2020)

Where's high rubber boots?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 9, 2020)

On the Mystery Island...


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 9, 2020)

Wellingtons are rubber boots.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2020)

Mystery *Island ?!  *SO close?


----------



## tinytn (Jul 9, 2020)

*I can smell coconuts!*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2020)

Can you climb high?


----------



## tinytn (Jul 9, 2020)

*No, I have monkey..!*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2020)

Hurray! What's monkey's name?


----------



## tinytn (Jul 9, 2020)

*Squeeky is his name..*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 9, 2020)

*or  Monk for short*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2020)

Friendly Squeeky the monkey!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2020)

Coconuts for us, Please!


----------



## tinytn (Jul 9, 2020)

*or Monk the monkey  *


----------



## tinytn (Jul 9, 2020)

*Monk's ready to climb*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2020)

Give him a basket


----------



## tinytn (Jul 9, 2020)

*How many coconut needed?*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2020)

Large basket to share....


----------



## tinytn (Jul 9, 2020)

Monk will drop coconuts !


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2020)

Ouch, move over quick!


----------



## tinytn (Jul 9, 2020)

*Bombs away! yells Monk!*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2020)

Try to catch one!


----------



## tinytn (Jul 9, 2020)

*Oweee! hit my toes !*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2020)

Let's run/ Collect later!


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 9, 2020)

Why, is someone coming?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2020)

Just Monkey throwing coconuts.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 10, 2020)

He needs a basket


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2020)

I tried that .... posts # 1936, 1938


----------



## tinytn (Jul 10, 2020)

a fish net maybe?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2020)

To catch falling coconuts?


----------



## tinytn (Jul 10, 2020)

*yes, not good idea?*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2020)

Good, and wear helmets?


----------



## tinytn (Jul 10, 2020)

football helmet is ok?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2020)

Perfect! Toss coconuts, Monkey!


----------



## tinytn (Jul 10, 2020)

*Let er rip, Monk!!!!*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2020)

One, Two, Three, Four !


----------



## tinytn (Jul 10, 2020)

*Only have 2 Hands!*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2020)

Five, Six!  Call others!


----------



## tinytn (Jul 10, 2020)

*All hands on deck!*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2020)

Everyone catch a coconut!


----------



## tinytn (Jul 10, 2020)

*We need a wheelbarrow !*


----------



## Kadee (Jul 10, 2020)

The wheel is missing


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2020)

Anyone have a wagon?


----------



## joybelle (Jul 10, 2020)

Live and let live.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2020)

But you see Monkey?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 10, 2020)

He's eating a coconut


----------



## Kaila (Jul 11, 2020)

^^^^^  

Is he sharing any?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 11, 2020)

Only with a Gnu..


----------



## tinytn (Jul 11, 2020)

No one is happy!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 11, 2020)

What shall we do?


----------



## joybelle (Jul 11, 2020)

Everything is too expensive.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 11, 2020)

We can't buy happiness.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 11, 2020)

Find ourselves another monkey


----------



## Kaila (Jul 12, 2020)

With basket for coconuts


----------



## Sparky (Jul 12, 2020)

What's wrong with buckets..


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 12, 2020)

Baskets are more flexible


----------



## tinytn (Jul 12, 2020)

*and hold more coconuts.. ! *


----------



## Kaila (Jul 12, 2020)

Okay, buckets are fine!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 12, 2020)

Oops! Didnt see those!  ^^^^


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 13, 2020)

Let's ask the monkey.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 13, 2020)

Monkey chooses bucket/basket.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 13, 2020)

Bucket Baskets always leak..


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 13, 2020)

The coconuts won't leak


----------



## Kaila (Jul 13, 2020)

Let's go hiking now.


----------



## tinytn (Jul 13, 2020)

*Where we going hiking? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## joybelle (Jul 13, 2020)

Up to the mountain.


----------



## Gemma (Jul 14, 2020)

Taking a few friends?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 14, 2020)

Would you come along?


----------



## joybelle (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, I will come.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 15, 2020)

Watch for wildlife sightings.


----------



## joybelle (Jul 15, 2020)

Bring along a camera.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 15, 2020)

Snacks and water needed.


----------



## joybelle (Jul 15, 2020)

Check the weather conditions.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 15, 2020)

Looks perfect from here.


----------



## joybelle (Jul 15, 2020)

Let's go tomorrow then.


----------



## Kris148 (Jul 16, 2020)

Sounds terrific to me


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 16, 2020)

Watch the weather forecast!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 16, 2020)

Has the forecast changed?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 17, 2020)

Perfect weather for hiking


----------



## Kaila (Jul 17, 2020)

Forest, or coastal,  destination?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2020)

Yetis live in forests..


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 17, 2020)

They are very shy.


----------



## Ceege (Jul 17, 2020)

They hide when approached.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 17, 2020)

Don't want any photos


----------



## Kaila (Jul 17, 2020)

But look anyway, Sparky.


----------



## tinytn (Jul 17, 2020)

*Wait ! Yeti's love company..!! *


----------



## Kaila (Jul 17, 2020)

Do they like parties?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 17, 2020)

They are solitary creatures.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 18, 2020)

I haven't met any.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 18, 2020)

Tempt them with sausages..


----------



## Kaila (Jul 18, 2020)

Did you bring some?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 19, 2020)

Are there any bears?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 19, 2020)

Other than that one?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 19, 2020)

Yetis eat bear sandwiches..


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 19, 2020)

No, they are friends


----------



## Kaila (Jul 19, 2020)

Let's suggest games, then!


----------



## tinytn (Jul 19, 2020)

We *all *love games!!


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 20, 2020)

Will they join in?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 20, 2020)

Let's try and see?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 20, 2020)

Will there be cakes..


----------



## Kaila (Jul 20, 2020)

Hide-the-cake _game ?  _


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 20, 2020)

Mice might eat them.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 20, 2020)

Sorry then, no cake.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 20, 2020)

We need foodless games


----------



## Sparky (Jul 21, 2020)

No Spin the Donut..


----------



## Kaila (Jul 21, 2020)

No WHO took the


----------



## Kaila (Jul 21, 2020)

....from the cookie jar?!


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 21, 2020)

Don't look at me!


----------



## Sparky (Jul 22, 2020)

No Pass the Pancake


----------



## Treacle (Jul 22, 2020)

Maple Syrup topping please


----------



## Kaila (Jul 22, 2020)

"Mop up Maple" _game?  _


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 22, 2020)

Is that a game?


----------



## joybelle (Jul 22, 2020)

Must be a game.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 22, 2020)

If you say so


----------



## Treacle (Jul 23, 2020)

A two player game?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 23, 2020)

Has everyone left us?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 23, 2020)

Can't we take breaks?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 23, 2020)

Maybe take pancake breaks..


----------



## Kaila (Jul 23, 2020)

You never stop eating?


----------



## Treacle (Jul 23, 2020)

Eating makes me happy


----------



## joybelle (Jul 23, 2020)

Makes me fat though.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 23, 2020)

Food for game prizes?


----------



## joybelle (Jul 23, 2020)

What sort of food?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 23, 2020)

Treat if you win?


----------



## tinytn (Jul 23, 2020)

*I won! I Won!!*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 23, 2020)

You did?  You *did!  *


----------



## tinytn (Jul 23, 2020)

*so i get treat??*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 23, 2020)

Eat it quickly now!


----------



## tinytn (Jul 23, 2020)

That was truly Delicious!!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 23, 2020)

Thanks! Made it myself!


----------



## tinytn (Jul 23, 2020)

Your a good cook!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 23, 2020)

Kept trying to improve!


----------



## tinytn (Jul 23, 2020)

Improve? You've been Proved..


----------



## Kaila (Jul 23, 2020)

You're not _too_ fussy.


----------



## joybelle (Jul 23, 2020)

Sit back and enjoy.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 23, 2020)

No more yeti hunting.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 24, 2020)

Hunting is very cruel


----------



## Kaila (Jul 24, 2020)

Which games Yeti play?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2020)

It could be Tiddlywinks..


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 24, 2020)

Spot the human, perhaps?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 25, 2020)

Some humans are spotty


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 25, 2020)

Do they need camouflage?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 26, 2020)

To blend with what?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 26, 2020)

With those other ones..


----------



## Treacle (Jul 26, 2020)

The ones in the blue jar ?


----------



## tinytn (Jul 26, 2020)

The ones with spots..


----------



## Sparky (Jul 27, 2020)

Or ones with dots..


----------



## Treacle (Jul 27, 2020)

Sorry I had five words earlier with 'the ones in the blue jar'.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 27, 2020)

Spots, dots who cares


----------



## tinytn (Jul 27, 2020)

Cares enough to apologize.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 27, 2020)

That's all that matters.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 28, 2020)

We can be friends?


----------



## tinytn (Jul 28, 2020)

Were all good friends..


----------



## Kaila (Jul 28, 2020)

Help others, when possible.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 28, 2020)

Stick together through adversity


----------



## Treacle (Jul 29, 2020)

Adversity can promote understanding


----------



## Kaila (Jul 29, 2020)

Cooperation and compromise possible.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 30, 2020)

Going back to Mars..


----------



## Kaila (Jul 30, 2020)

You forgot something there?


----------



## Kadee (Jul 30, 2020)

Yes forget my sunglasses


----------



## Kaila (Jul 30, 2020)

Can't buy new ones?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 30, 2020)

They are very expensive


----------



## Kaila (Jul 31, 2020)

More than Mars trip?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 31, 2020)

Mars is half price..


----------



## Kaila (Jul 31, 2020)

Seems a great deal!


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 31, 2020)

Bargain trips are available


----------



## tinytn (Jul 31, 2020)

*Im all for it !!*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 1, 2020)

Book early for Christmas


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 2, 2020)

Ticket sales are soaring


----------



## Kadee (Aug 2, 2020)

Better go stand inline


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 2, 2020)

You'll need your passport


----------



## Sparky (Aug 2, 2020)

Might be a stowaway


----------



## Kaila (Aug 2, 2020)

Planning a round trip?


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 2, 2020)

There and back again.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 2, 2020)

Just to retrieve sunglasses!


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 2, 2020)

Is it worth it?


----------



## Kadee (Aug 3, 2020)

They have gold frames


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 3, 2020)

Ah, that explains it.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 3, 2020)

Large comfy rocket, hopefully ?


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 3, 2020)

With reclining seats, please.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 3, 2020)

Air light spacesuits, please....


----------



## Sparky (Aug 3, 2020)

And normal toilet facilities...


----------



## tinytn (Aug 3, 2020)

Enough food for dinner !!!


----------



## Kaila (Aug 3, 2020)

Really fun games/movies!


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 3, 2020)

And letters from home.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 4, 2020)

Bring our favorite photographs....


----------



## Sparky (Aug 4, 2020)

Sausage sandwiches and sauce


----------



## tinytn (Aug 4, 2020)

Don't forget the Pizza !


----------



## Kaila (Aug 4, 2020)

And the chocolate cake.


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 4, 2020)

All set to go.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 5, 2020)

What about the Tea..


----------



## Kaila (Aug 5, 2020)

Make some on route?


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 5, 2020)

It'll be floating about!


----------



## Kaila (Aug 5, 2020)

Will spill without covers!


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 5, 2020)

Drink it with straws.


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 5, 2020)

*Go easy on ice!*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 5, 2020)

Is everyone ready  now??


----------



## Kaila (Aug 5, 2020)

Let's prepare for takeoff!


----------



## tinytn (Aug 5, 2020)

*Im ready right now!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 5, 2020)

Don't fall outta seats!


----------



## tinytn (Aug 5, 2020)

*We must buckle up!*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 5, 2020)

Is everyone on board?


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 5, 2020)

We're closing the door.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 6, 2020)

Time to start countdown?


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 6, 2020)

Is Houston in contact?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 6, 2020)

Secret mission, I thought.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 6, 2020)

Could camouflage the rocket.. ..


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 6, 2020)

Stealth mode is engaged.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 6, 2020)

Houston cannot see us.


----------



## tinytn (Aug 6, 2020)

Houston can hear us !


----------



## Kaila (Aug 6, 2020)

Turn engine to mute!~


----------



## tinytn (Aug 6, 2020)

There's a mute button??


----------



## Kaila (Aug 6, 2020)

Near Stealth mode button.


----------



## tinytn (Aug 6, 2020)

Left button  , Right side?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 6, 2020)

Yes, maybe.....NO , WAIT !


----------



## tinytn (Aug 6, 2020)

*Let me know  soon!!*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 6, 2020)

That opens side door!


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 6, 2020)

Put it on auto-pilot


----------



## Kadee (Aug 7, 2020)

Don’t know which button


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 7, 2020)

Are we all amateurs?


----------



## Kadee (Aug 7, 2020)

Rocket flying lessons needed


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 7, 2020)

Who will teach us?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 7, 2020)

Instruction manual available online?


----------



## tinytn (Aug 7, 2020)

We need an instructor..


----------



## Sparky (Aug 7, 2020)

Instruction book's dangling outside


----------



## Kaila (Aug 7, 2020)

Which page is open?


----------



## Kadee (Aug 7, 2020)

Not written in English


----------



## Kaila (Aug 7, 2020)

Warning: Student driver aboard!


----------



## Kadee (Aug 7, 2020)

Buy a translating device


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 7, 2020)

Shall we abort mission?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 8, 2020)

Not retrieve the sunglasses?


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 8, 2020)

Buy some new ones.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 8, 2020)

It is about time


----------



## tinytn (Aug 9, 2020)

*How bout these sunglasses?*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 9, 2020)

They were more fancy.


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 9, 2020)

Try something completely different.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2020)

Very good suggestion, there!


----------



## tinytn (Aug 10, 2020)

are these any better?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2020)

Come with purple tint?


----------



## Kadee (Aug 10, 2020)

With 18ct gold trim ?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2020)

And zebra striped sidebars?


----------



## Kadee (Aug 10, 2020)

They are solid gold


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2020)

Keep in locked box?


----------



## Kadee (Aug 10, 2020)

Left them in bathroom


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2020)

At your own home?


----------



## Kadee (Aug 10, 2020)

Sparkly bathroom on MARS


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2020)

Oops! Maybe we'll go!


----------



## Kadee (Aug 10, 2020)

Spaceship needs lotsa repairs


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2020)

And new English manual!


----------



## Kadee (Aug 10, 2020)

We have a translator


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2020)

Human or computer translator?


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 10, 2020)

Is he fully qualified?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 11, 2020)

Think he's half Martian...


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 11, 2020)

He sounds ideal then.


----------



## tinytn (Aug 11, 2020)

Spaceship Mechanic is onboard!!


----------



## Sparky (Aug 12, 2020)

He's eating the sausages..


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 12, 2020)

Oh dear, they're raw!


----------



## tinytn (Aug 12, 2020)

He's gonna get sic,!,


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 13, 2020)

Anyone got a bucket?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 13, 2020)

Only a used one


----------



## tinytn (Aug 13, 2020)

*Have to use again.!*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 13, 2020)

Any fresh air, here?


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 14, 2020)

Haven't taken off yet.


----------



## Kadee (Aug 14, 2020)

Someone turn on airconditioner


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 14, 2020)

Please keep your distance


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 14, 2020)

I've changed my mind.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 14, 2020)

Window seat for me?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 14, 2020)

Changed mind, which part?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 14, 2020)

Indoors or outdoors today


----------



## Ceege (Aug 14, 2020)

Wherever the sun shines.


----------



## tinytn (Aug 14, 2020)

Sun's shining on  me..!


----------



## Kadee (Aug 14, 2020)

Hope you’ve applied  sunscreen


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 14, 2020)

Wear a large hat!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 15, 2020)

Hats are for shade


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 15, 2020)

My sunglasses have disappeared.


----------



## Treacle (Aug 15, 2020)

Check on your head


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 15, 2020)

How did you guess?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 16, 2020)

But where's your phone?


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 17, 2020)

I don't have one


----------



## Treacle (Aug 17, 2020)

You can borrow mine


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 17, 2020)

How kind of you.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 18, 2020)

Yes, let's share more.


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 18, 2020)

It would save money


----------



## Kaila (Aug 18, 2020)

Plus, kindness, flexibility, cooperation.


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 18, 2020)

Working as a team.


----------



## tinytn (Aug 18, 2020)

Were Team #  1 ... !!!


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 18, 2020)

*We are the Best*


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 19, 2020)

Together we are strong.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 19, 2020)

ALL Your messages help me!


(Sorry, but this once, I am leaving the extra word in that, to be sure it is understandable)


----------



## Sparky (Aug 19, 2020)

Including Pigeon/Seagull messages..


----------



## Kaila (Aug 19, 2020)

I haven't noticed those.


----------



## tinytn (Aug 19, 2020)

White messages on ground.


----------



## Kadee (Aug 19, 2020)

And on car windows


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 20, 2020)

Difficult to clean off


----------



## Kadee (Aug 20, 2020)

Try extra elbow grease


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 20, 2020)

Will a scarecrow work?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 20, 2020)

The straw is scratchy


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 20, 2020)

So an itchy scarecrow!


----------



## tinytn (Aug 20, 2020)

Somebody scratch his back.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 20, 2020)

Will he thank us?


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 20, 2020)

He'll get a reward


----------



## Treacle (Aug 21, 2020)

Reward with a Trophy?


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 21, 2020)

A scaring pigeons trophy.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 21, 2020)

Made of solid straw..


----------



## tinytn (Aug 21, 2020)

Glazed  with pigeon poop!


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 21, 2020)

Wearing a battered hat.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 22, 2020)

With a bit missing


----------



## tinytn (Aug 22, 2020)

Missing that battered Hat.


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 22, 2020)

Held together with string.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 24, 2020)

How long's that string...


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 25, 2020)

More string than hat!


----------



## Treacle (Aug 25, 2020)

Straw hat is better


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 25, 2020)

With a ribbon on


----------



## tinytn (Aug 25, 2020)

The side of  hat..


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 26, 2020)

To match his tie.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 26, 2020)

Tie's made of rope..


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 26, 2020)

He's wearing a noose?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 27, 2020)

Must be the fashion..


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 27, 2020)

It won't catch on


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 28, 2020)

It looks pretty silly


----------



## tinytn (Aug 28, 2020)

My neck itches already!


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 28, 2020)

There's a rope shortage


----------



## Treacle (Aug 29, 2020)

Perhaps try some string


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 29, 2020)

Forget the whole thing.


----------



## tinytn (Aug 30, 2020)

*Oh no, not now!! *


----------



## Kadee (Aug 30, 2020)

What will  we do ?


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 30, 2020)

We can discuss it.


----------



## Kadee (Aug 31, 2020)

Let’s call a meeting


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 31, 2020)

Try not to argue.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 31, 2020)

Stay cool and calm..


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 31, 2020)

First make a list


----------



## Kadee (Aug 31, 2020)

Don’t invite troublesome LuLu


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 31, 2020)

I don't know her.


----------



## Kadee (Sep 1, 2020)

She has green hair


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 1, 2020)

Tied with psychedelic ribbons?


----------



## tinytn (Sep 1, 2020)

*Yep! she's the one!*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 1, 2020)

We'll avoid her then.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 1, 2020)

Lulu is a triplet..


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 1, 2020)

The odd one out?


----------



## Kadee (Sep 1, 2020)

She’s talk of town 

( there’s a song called don’t bring lulu )


----------



## Ceege (Sep 1, 2020)

She's known for kindness.


----------



## tinytn (Sep 1, 2020)

Well,bless her heart!


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 1, 2020)

Yes, kindness to herself!


----------



## Treacle (Sep 2, 2020)

But also to others


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 2, 2020)

If she is genuine.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 2, 2020)

Which one is best..


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 2, 2020)

Being a good friend.


----------



## tinytn (Sep 2, 2020)

Being genuine good Friend


----------



## Sparky (Sep 3, 2020)

Genuine friends bring cakes..


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 3, 2020)

Not when on diets


----------



## tinytn (Sep 3, 2020)

Can get cranky, Grouchy !


----------



## Sparky (Sep 4, 2020)

Cranky Grouchy Grumpy and..


----------



## tinytn (Sep 4, 2020)

And then happy again


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 4, 2020)

Makes everyone happy too.


----------



## tinytn (Sep 4, 2020)

*Happy days are here!*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 4, 2020)

Let's make plans then.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 5, 2020)

Tomorrow is another day


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 5, 2020)

Mustn't put things off.


----------



## tinytn (Sep 5, 2020)

Of course...Lets hurry!


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 6, 2020)

Are we all ready?


----------



## Kadee (Sep 6, 2020)

No, I slept in


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 6, 2020)

We'll wait for you.


----------



## Treacle (Sep 6, 2020)

Please change your pyjamas


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 6, 2020)

And have a shower


----------



## Sparky (Sep 6, 2020)

Then have a sandwich..


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 6, 2020)

Don't take all day.


----------



## tinytn (Sep 6, 2020)

Get a move on !!


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 6, 2020)

We can't wait long.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 7, 2020)

Turn back the clock..


----------



## Kaila (Sep 7, 2020)

But would that help?


----------



## Kadee (Sep 7, 2020)

It’s still dark outside


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 8, 2020)

Sun hasn't risen yet.


----------



## Kadee (Sep 8, 2020)

It’s only three am


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 8, 2020)

Why aren't you asleep?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 8, 2020)

Clock ticking too loud?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 8, 2020)

Cover it with pillows


----------



## tinytn (Sep 8, 2020)

Time to wake up!!


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 8, 2020)

It's much too soon.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 8, 2020)

Let's wait till tomorrow.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 9, 2020)

Yes, there's no rush.


----------



## Treacle (Sep 9, 2020)

But it's an emergency


----------



## Sparky (Sep 9, 2020)

Running short of sausages..


----------



## tinytn (Sep 9, 2020)

We need to eat !


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 9, 2020)

Blood sugar getting low?


----------



## tinytn (Sep 9, 2020)

I'm just getting hungry !


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 9, 2020)

Well, I'm not cooking!


----------



## Treacle (Sep 11, 2020)

I'll get a takeaway


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 11, 2020)

Good idea...no washing-up!


----------



## Treacle (Sep 12, 2020)

And no dirty dishes?


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 12, 2020)

I just said that.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 12, 2020)

What's your favorite one?


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2020)

*Pizza will do nicely.*


----------



## Kaila (Sep 12, 2020)

One slice, every type?


----------



## tinytn (Sep 12, 2020)

*That's a good idea !!*


----------



## Kadee (Sep 12, 2020)

Who’s in charge now


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 13, 2020)

There is no leader.


----------



## Treacle (Sep 13, 2020)

We all work together


----------



## Sparky (Sep 13, 2020)

Like cheese and crackers


----------



## tinytn (Sep 13, 2020)

Like peas in pods


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 13, 2020)

Much better that way.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 14, 2020)

I agree with that.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 14, 2020)

Arguments are less likely


----------



## Treacle (Sep 15, 2020)

Peace can be maintained


----------



## Kaila (Sep 15, 2020)

Let's try to cooperate.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 15, 2020)

So what happens next?


----------



## Treacle (Sep 16, 2020)

We all become friends


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 16, 2020)

Aren't we already friends?


----------



## tinytn (Sep 18, 2020)

*Friends til very end !*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 18, 2020)

Even when we disagree?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 19, 2020)

Could agree to disagree..


----------



## tinytn (Sep 19, 2020)

Disagree about  to agree?.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 19, 2020)

Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## tinytn (Sep 19, 2020)

I agree with suggestions !


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 20, 2020)

What shall we do?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 20, 2020)

Maybe check the almanac..


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 20, 2020)

Are the signs ominous?


----------



## tinytn (Sep 20, 2020)

*Do not be afraid*


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 21, 2020)

We're in this together


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2020)

Even including the Martians..


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 21, 2020)

Are they our friends?


----------



## tinytn (Sep 21, 2020)

Will find out soon !


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 22, 2020)

Are you planning something?


----------



## Treacle (Sep 22, 2020)

Yes, it's a surprise!


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 22, 2020)

Shall we dress up?


----------



## tinytn (Sep 22, 2020)

Yes! lets do that!!


----------



## Treacle (Sep 24, 2020)

Is it fancy dress?


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 24, 2020)

Would you like that?


----------



## tinytn (Sep 24, 2020)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Treacle (Sep 25, 2020)

Shall we send invitations?


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 25, 2020)

Should we limit numbers?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 25, 2020)

Maybe two by two..


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 25, 2020)

So just couples then.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 26, 2020)

What would Noah do..


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 26, 2020)

Just take the DNA.


----------



## tinytn (Sep 26, 2020)

We are running late!


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 27, 2020)

Let's get on then.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 27, 2020)

Back to the future


----------



## tinytn (Sep 27, 2020)

Everyone ready to go??


----------



## Kadee (Sep 27, 2020)

Can’t find car keys


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 28, 2020)

You won't need them.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 28, 2020)

Time machine is ready


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 28, 2020)

Time will tell all


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 29, 2020)

Charts up to date?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2020)

I certainly hope so!


----------



## tinytn (Sep 29, 2020)

Every person accounted for?


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 29, 2020)

All checked and approved.


----------



## tinytn (Sep 29, 2020)

Air Jets fired yet?

T


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 29, 2020)

All systems on stand-by.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2020)

Let's Start countdown, then!


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 30, 2020)

...and we have lift-off!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 30, 2020)

and away we go


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 30, 2020)

Look out the window!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 30, 2020)

Stay close to mom


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 30, 2020)

We left her behind.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2020)

^^^

She refused to board.


----------



## tinytn (Sep 30, 2020)

*Wow look at that!!!!!!! *


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 1, 2020)

Pretend we haven't noticed.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 1, 2020)

But what is it?!


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 1, 2020)

Space whales getting frisky.


----------



## tinytn (Oct 1, 2020)

This could be dangerous!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 1, 2020)

Larger than our ship?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 1, 2020)

Yes, let's move on.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 2, 2020)

To infinity.. and beyond..


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 2, 2020)

Let's see what awaits.


----------



## tinytn (Oct 2, 2020)

*I can see something.*


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 3, 2020)

Does it look threatening?


----------



## Sparky (Oct 3, 2020)

Looks like a cheeseburger..


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 3, 2020)

Has someone lost one?


----------



## tinytn (Oct 3, 2020)

*Now i'm getting hungry!*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 3, 2020)

Large enough to share?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 4, 2020)

It's covered in space-dust!


----------



## Treacle (Oct 4, 2020)

Might be more tasty?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 4, 2020)

Will it be radioactive?


----------



## Sparky (Oct 4, 2020)

Seems to be glowing..


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 4, 2020)

Is it getting nearer?


----------



## tinytn (Oct 4, 2020)

*It seems like it!!   *


----------



## Kaila (Oct 4, 2020)

Life of its own?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 5, 2020)

It's splitting into two.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 5, 2020)

There's something dribbling out...


----------



## tinytn (Oct 5, 2020)

Ueeee goooey, it stinks!!!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 5, 2020)

Let's move on quickly!


----------



## Treacle (Oct 5, 2020)

Don't like that smell


----------



## Kaila (Oct 5, 2020)

Head toward better aromas!


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 5, 2020)

It's blocking our way.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 6, 2020)

Maybe create a distraction..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 6, 2020)

Look the other way


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 6, 2020)

We are being lassoed.


----------



## tinytn (Oct 6, 2020)

Tossed into the Corral


----------



## Kaila (Oct 6, 2020)

What else _*in*_ here?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 6, 2020)

Can we defend ourselves?


----------



## Sparky (Oct 7, 2020)

Can't find the boomerangs..


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 7, 2020)

What about the forcefield?


----------



## Treacle (Oct 7, 2020)

Forcefield has been deactivated


----------



## Kaila (Oct 7, 2020)

Blankets to hide under?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 7, 2020)

I see another spacecraft!


----------



## Sparky (Oct 8, 2020)

Disguised as a Hotdog..


----------



## Kaila (Oct 8, 2020)

Apparent Friend or Foe?


----------



## tinytn (Oct 8, 2020)

I hope its Friendly !


----------



## Kaila (Oct 8, 2020)

Strange hotdog disguise though!


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 8, 2020)

It's signalling to us.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 9, 2020)

It's too early now


----------



## Treacle (Oct 9, 2020)

Will meet up tomorrow


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 9, 2020)

Are they working together?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 9, 2020)

Could you decipher signal?


----------



## Sparky (Oct 9, 2020)

Sounds like,... Hee Haw


----------



## tinytn (Oct 9, 2020)

ha ha, hee haw..


----------



## Kaila (Oct 9, 2020)

What could it mean?


----------



## tinytn (Oct 9, 2020)

*"Hello , WHO are you?"*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 9, 2020)

^^^^


----------



## Kaila (Oct 9, 2020)

" Time Travelers from Earth"


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 9, 2020)

From past or future?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 10, 2020)

*To *past or future?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 10, 2020)

Just passing by then?


----------



## Sparky (Oct 10, 2020)

The controls are sticky..


----------



## tinytn (Oct 10, 2020)

*Its a sticky situation..*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 10, 2020)

Frozen in time, perhaps......


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 10, 2020)

Just drifting along aimlessly.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 11, 2020)

Waiting for the moment


----------



## tinytn (Oct 11, 2020)

The moment here yet?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 11, 2020)

What have we planned?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 11, 2020)

Where is our destination?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 12, 2020)

Let's plan an itinerary.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 12, 2020)

Start at square one...


----------



## Kaila (Oct 12, 2020)

Excellent place to start!


----------



## Sparky (Oct 13, 2020)

Follow that yellow road...


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 13, 2020)

You mean Milky Way?


----------



## tinytn (Oct 13, 2020)

No , the  moon walk


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 13, 2020)

Don't have the boots.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 14, 2020)

You'd fall off then.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 14, 2020)

Your feet need molasses..


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 14, 2020)

Do we have some?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 14, 2020)

Enough for everyone's feet?


----------



## tinytn (Oct 14, 2020)

*My feet are HUGE!!*


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 14, 2020)

Don't step on me!


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 15, 2020)

I have dainty feet.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 15, 2020)

Those feet need pampering


----------



## tinytn (Oct 15, 2020)

Anyone have Foot Pampers?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 15, 2020)

Things are not right


----------



## Kaila (Oct 15, 2020)

Shoe on wrong foot?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 16, 2020)

Or stone in shoe?


----------



## Treacle (Oct 16, 2020)

Walking with a limp


----------



## Sparky (Oct 16, 2020)

Something's in the shoe...


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 16, 2020)

Then take a look.


----------



## Treacle (Oct 16, 2020)

delete


----------



## Treacle (Oct 16, 2020)

Haven't seen that before


----------



## tinytn (Oct 16, 2020)

*Wonder what it is??*


----------



## RubyK (Oct 16, 2020)

It is an Agate.


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 17, 2020)

Who put it there?


----------



## Sparky (Oct 17, 2020)

Probably one of them...


----------



## tinytn (Oct 17, 2020)

But who is Them?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 17, 2020)

When did it happen?


----------



## Kadee (Oct 17, 2020)

While you were sleeping


----------



## tinytn (Oct 17, 2020)

Found it under pillow!


----------



## Kadee (Oct 17, 2020)

Did you hide it ?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 17, 2020)

Hide it from whom?


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 18, 2020)

Show it to me.


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 18, 2020)

Is it worth much?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 18, 2020)

The truth is out


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 18, 2020)

Can we use it?


----------



## Treacle (Oct 18, 2020)

If we are careful


----------



## RubyK (Oct 18, 2020)

How big is it?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 18, 2020)

How smooth is it?


----------



## Sparky (Oct 18, 2020)

Can it be cooked..


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 18, 2020)

It's just a pebble.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 18, 2020)

Are there any more?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 18, 2020)

Look in your shoes.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 19, 2020)

Yes, my feet hurt!


----------



## Sparky (Oct 19, 2020)

Give them a soak


----------



## Kadee (Oct 19, 2020)

Don't have a bowl


----------



## tinytn (Oct 19, 2020)

Soup bowl will do


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 20, 2020)

Must have tiny feet!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2020)

Or Giant Soup Bowl!


----------



## Sparky (Oct 20, 2020)

Could use a cauldron..


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 20, 2020)

Borrow one from witchie-poo.


----------



## tinytn (Oct 20, 2020)

said her Cauldron's full!!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2020)

That's way too deep!


----------



## tinytn (Oct 20, 2020)

hurry find something smaller!!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2020)

Let's travel farther South.


----------



## tinytn (Oct 20, 2020)

yes, warm down south!!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2020)

How far South then?


----------



## Gemma (Oct 20, 2020)

Maybe down to Miami?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2020)

Bring my floating dinosaur?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 21, 2020)

I'll bring my unicorn.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 21, 2020)

Unicorns can be invisible..


----------



## Kaila (Oct 21, 2020)

Our Invisible friends Welcome !


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 21, 2020)

He is an inflatable.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 21, 2020)

OH! I shoulda known!


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 21, 2020)

He doesn't need feeding.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 21, 2020)

Neither does my dinosaur.


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 21, 2020)

I was getting worried!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 21, 2020)

Inflatables welcome in Miami!


----------



## tinytn (Oct 21, 2020)

My inner tube welcomed??


----------



## Kaila (Oct 21, 2020)

Yes, animal or vegetable?


----------



## tinytn (Oct 21, 2020)

Animal of course!!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 21, 2020)

Choose one of these?


----------



## tinytn (Oct 21, 2020)

*Kitty cats of course!!*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 21, 2020)

I shoulda known that!


----------



## tinytn (Oct 21, 2020)

So now its known..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 21, 2020)

What time is it


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 22, 2020)

Time to get ready.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 22, 2020)

Drivers start your engines


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2020)

It's a long drive.


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 22, 2020)

Better fill her up.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 22, 2020)

How far is far..


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 22, 2020)

Don't worry about it.


----------



## tinytn (Oct 22, 2020)

Do we have maps??


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2020)

Let's just head Southward.


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 23, 2020)

Yes, towards the sunshine.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 23, 2020)

Another day gone by


----------



## Kaila (Oct 23, 2020)

Miles closer to Equator.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 23, 2020)

Get out the suncream.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 23, 2020)

And the floating rafts!


----------



## tinytn (Oct 23, 2020)

i forgot suntan Lotion !


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 24, 2020)

Wear a large hat.


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 24, 2020)

Stay in the shade.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 24, 2020)

Walk in my shoes


----------



## tinytn (Oct 24, 2020)

*Their too big, Ken!*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2020)

They got too wet!


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 24, 2020)

Got stuck in mud.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2020)

Step out of them!


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 25, 2020)

Stuff newspaper in them.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 25, 2020)

Equator or new destination? ☀


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 25, 2020)

Are we there yet?


----------



## tinytn (Oct 25, 2020)

*I'm Getting Hungry!*


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 25, 2020)

Food has been eaten.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 25, 2020)

No food till arrival?


----------



## Gemma (Oct 25, 2020)

Stop at a store?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 26, 2020)

Not much further now.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2020)

No stores on route.


----------



## tinytn (Oct 26, 2020)

*There's a corn field!!*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2020)

Cornbread would be nice.


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 26, 2020)

I'll have some too.


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 27, 2020)

Will you make it?


----------



## Treacle (Oct 27, 2020)

I'll need the recipe


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 27, 2020)

That shouldn't be difficult


----------



## tinytn (Oct 27, 2020)

I have cook books


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2020)

Variations to choose from.


----------



## Repondering (Oct 27, 2020)

Yogurt cornbread is good.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2020)

Sounds good and moist!


----------



## tinytn (Oct 27, 2020)

*I will check Cookbook!*


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 28, 2020)

My mouth is watering!


----------



## Treacle (Oct 28, 2020)

Ready in an hour


----------



## Kaila (Oct 28, 2020)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Sparky (Oct 28, 2020)

Don't fancy cornbread sandwiches...


----------



## Repondering (Oct 28, 2020)

*To each, his own......*


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 28, 2020)

There is a choice.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 29, 2020)

Choose the third one...


----------



## tinytn (Oct 29, 2020)

I want number 1 !!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2020)

Don't bicker, you two!


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 29, 2020)

Fair shares for everyone.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2020)

I thought you'd agree!


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 30, 2020)

We must keep control.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 30, 2020)

While having fun, also!


----------



## Sparky (Oct 30, 2020)

No naughty step then..


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 30, 2020)

Perhaps we need rules.


----------



## tinytn (Oct 30, 2020)

What's rule number 1 ?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 30, 2020)

Don't jump too high?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 30, 2020)

Don't stop playing games?


----------



## Rosemarie (Oct 31, 2020)

Stick to the rules?


----------



## Sparky (Oct 31, 2020)

Are the rules sticky...


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 1, 2020)

That's a good question!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 1, 2020)

They'd stick _to us? _


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 1, 2020)

Are they glued together?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 1, 2020)

Only on the bottom....


----------



## tinytn (Nov 1, 2020)

*Only use the top!*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 1, 2020)

Only use the top!


----------



## Granny B. (Nov 1, 2020)

Rules don't have tops.


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 1, 2020)

Are they written down?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2020)

From top to bottom..


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 2, 2020)

Not side to side?


----------



## tinytn (Nov 2, 2020)

*Not here to there?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 2, 2020)

From here to eternity.


----------



## tinytn (Nov 2, 2020)

*I May never return !   *


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 2, 2020)

We'll wait for you.


----------



## tinytn (Nov 2, 2020)

Thank you,, that's wonderful!!


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 2, 2020)

Do you need anything?


----------



## tinytn (Nov 2, 2020)

No.., thanks for asking !


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 2, 2020)

Off you go then


----------



## tinytn (Nov 2, 2020)

*Thank you so much!   *


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 2, 2020)

Now, what happens next?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 3, 2020)

Wait for a sign..


----------



## tinytn (Nov 3, 2020)

*What will it say? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 3, 2020)

Will it have instructions?


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 3, 2020)

*If they are needed*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 3, 2020)

I think there needed


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 4, 2020)

Written on stone tablets?


----------



## Treacle (Nov 4, 2020)

Takes far too long.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 4, 2020)

No need to rush


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 4, 2020)

We're not going anywhere.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 4, 2020)

What language are they?


----------



## tinytn (Nov 4, 2020)

who speaks the  language?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 4, 2020)

Those writing on stone?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 5, 2020)

Can Moses interpret  them?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2020)

If not, who then?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 5, 2020)

Grandma Moses might know..


----------



## tinytn (Nov 5, 2020)

*Holy Moses would know..! *


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2020)

Haven't seen them, recently!


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 6, 2020)

Are they retired now?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 6, 2020)

Thanks yes I am


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 6, 2020)

Taking a back seat?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 6, 2020)

Better put it back


----------



## tinytn (Nov 6, 2020)

We need our seats


----------



## Kaila (Nov 6, 2020)

And our beds, too!


----------



## tinytn (Nov 6, 2020)

Now im getting tired!  🛏


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 7, 2020)

You need a tonic.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 7, 2020)

I need a nap


----------



## Sparky (Nov 7, 2020)

No time for that..


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 7, 2020)

We must prepare ourselves.


----------



## tinytn (Nov 7, 2020)

Up and Adam everyone!!


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 7, 2020)

Can't see Adam anywhere.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 8, 2020)

SF is the best


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 8, 2020)

This is virtual reality.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 8, 2020)

Maybe Adam's not real...


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 8, 2020)

A figment of imagination?


----------



## tinytn (Nov 8, 2020)

*imagine that !, a figment !*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 8, 2020)

Is that a food?


----------



## tinytn (Nov 8, 2020)

*Fig Mints are tasty!*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 8, 2020)

I'd love a taste!


----------



## tinytn (Nov 8, 2020)

*I'll make some tomorrow! ☺*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 9, 2020)

Look forward to that.


----------



## tinytn (Nov 9, 2020)

* Can you smell them? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 9, 2020)

Those are fig rolls.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 9, 2020)

Where are the Figmints..


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 9, 2020)

All will be revealed


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 10, 2020)

What will happen next


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2020)

All figments are eaten!


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 10, 2020)

Did you enjoy them?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 10, 2020)

Only the left corner..


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2020)

What's wrong with right?


----------



## tinytn (Nov 10, 2020)

Maybe was too tart?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 10, 2020)

Is there nothing left?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2020)

Time for some games....?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 11, 2020)

Where are the Tiddlywinks...


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2020)

Tiddlywinks sounds like fun!


----------



## tinytn (Nov 11, 2020)

Played Tiddlywinks years ago..


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2020)

Difficulty finding them now!


----------



## tinytn (Nov 11, 2020)

They have gone byebye


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2020)

Left any forwarding address?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 11, 2020)

I have it somewhere.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 12, 2020)

I pay my taxes


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2020)

Other old games suggestions?


----------



## Gemma (Nov 12, 2020)

What about new games?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 12, 2020)

Maybe Tiddlys without Winks..


----------



## tinytn (Nov 12, 2020)

Tiddly without the Winks ?,,


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 12, 2020)

From drinking too much?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2020)

Checkers or Bingo, anyone?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 13, 2020)

Are there any prizes?


----------



## Meringue (Nov 13, 2020)

Time to start playing


----------



## Kaila (Nov 13, 2020)

Do we *need *prizes?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 13, 2020)

Maybe varying sized chocolate...


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 13, 2020)

Like chocolate tiddley winks?


----------



## tinytn (Nov 13, 2020)

Chocolate covered tiddley winks!!


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 13, 2020)

With no soft centres!


----------



## tinytn (Nov 13, 2020)

*Filled with rock candy..*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 13, 2020)

Caution while biting them!


----------



## tinytn (Nov 13, 2020)

*They could break teeth !*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 13, 2020)

Let's have tea instead.


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 14, 2020)

Yes, tea and crumpets.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 14, 2020)

Never had a crumpet.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 14, 2020)

(Anything like a trumpet?)


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 14, 2020)

Hot, toasted and buttered.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 14, 2020)

Buttered trumpets sound squishy..


----------



## tinytn (Nov 14, 2020)

We need some bibs !!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 14, 2020)

And specially designed mittens!


----------



## Granny B. (Nov 14, 2020)

Mittens prevent sticky fingers.


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 15, 2020)

So sticky mittens instead?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 15, 2020)

Maybe just use chopsticks...


----------



## Granny B. (Nov 15, 2020)

But then I'll starve.


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 15, 2020)

Then use your fingers.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2020)

They're sticking together now.


----------



## Granny B. (Nov 15, 2020)

Maybe just eat peas.


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 16, 2020)

Stick them together first.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 16, 2020)

Need everything be sticky?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 16, 2020)

Must accept the inevitable..


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 16, 2020)

It makes life easier.


----------



## tinytn (Nov 16, 2020)

Easier said then done..


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 16, 2020)

Are the peas finished?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 17, 2020)

Once in a lifetime


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 17, 2020)

They have anti-social effects.


----------



## tinytn (Nov 17, 2020)

*Two Peas ina Pod?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 18, 2020)

Other vegetables are available.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 18, 2020)

In the world today


----------



## Gemma (Nov 18, 2020)

Share with your neighbor


----------



## Sparky (Nov 18, 2020)

Only one pea each


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2020)

Sparky said:


> Only one pea each



I want more peas!


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 18, 2020)

Will beans do instead?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2020)

Okay, beans will do.


----------



## tinytn (Nov 18, 2020)

*Bean a  busy day.

Y*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 19, 2020)

You made me laugh.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 19, 2020)

Made _me _laugh, too!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 19, 2020)

Something funny going on..


----------



## tinytn (Nov 19, 2020)

i am still laughing !


----------



## Kaila (Nov 19, 2020)

Bean laughing all day?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 19, 2020)

Is it the beans?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 19, 2020)

tinytn said:


> Bean a busy day.



It's bean _this _post.


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 20, 2020)

Not the side-effects then?


----------



## Kadee (Nov 20, 2020)

Maybe Mexican jumping beans


----------



## Sparky (Nov 20, 2020)

Can they be caught..


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2020)

They jump too high.


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 20, 2020)

There's an insect inside.


----------



## tinytn (Nov 20, 2020)

A little tiny worm.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2020)

How can it live?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 21, 2020)

It's trying to escape.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 21, 2020)

A hacksaw might help..


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 21, 2020)

Won't it pop naturally?


----------



## Treacle (Nov 21, 2020)

No, need a pin


----------



## tinytn (Nov 21, 2020)

It will only jump ..


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 22, 2020)

It must get tired.


----------



## Treacle (Nov 22, 2020)

Put it to bed


----------



## Sparky (Nov 22, 2020)

Set the alarm clock


----------



## tinytn (Nov 22, 2020)

Wake up at  noon!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 22, 2020)

Or one hour later?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 23, 2020)

It might have hatched.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 23, 2020)

The wind blows hard


----------



## Kaila (Nov 23, 2020)

So it rolls over.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 23, 2020)

There's a face emerging..


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 23, 2020)

Does it look friendly?


----------



## tinytn (Nov 23, 2020)

*He has no teeth !*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 23, 2020)

Good, he can't bite!


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 24, 2020)

Shall we feed it?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 24, 2020)

Only with one hand


----------



## tinytn (Nov 24, 2020)

*and wear a glove*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 24, 2020)

It might eat gloves..


----------



## Kaila (Nov 24, 2020)

Tiny mouth; tiny morsels.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 24, 2020)

small as small gets


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 24, 2020)

We can use tweezers.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 24, 2020)

You try it, first.


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 25, 2020)

Will rice pudding do?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 25, 2020)

The rain in Spain


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 25, 2020)

Is that Spanish rice?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 25, 2020)

Spanish fleas eat rice..


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2020)

Rice pudding sounds fitting.


----------



## tinytn (Nov 25, 2020)

*Try floured fried fleas .*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2020)

Have you tried them?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2020)

To feed the critter?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 26, 2020)

Try it and see.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 26, 2020)

Might need some ketchup..


----------



## tinytn (Nov 26, 2020)

*also some horseradish too,..*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 26, 2020)

I think it's escaped!


----------



## tinytn (Nov 26, 2020)

*Whhhhhaaaat?  its not here?*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2020)

Where could it be?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 26, 2020)

Hiding from the rice?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 27, 2020)

Uncle Ben might know..


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2020)

But would he tell?


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 27, 2020)

Beans and rice, anyone?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2020)

Yes, I'd love some!


----------



## tinytn (Nov 27, 2020)

*Yes ,me too , please..*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 28, 2020)

Without any jumping beans!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 28, 2020)

Wont be as entertaining...


----------



## Treacle (Nov 28, 2020)

What holidaying in Mexico!


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 28, 2020)

Did anyone mention Mexico?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2020)

Let's all meet there


----------



## tinytn (Nov 28, 2020)

*Where should we meet?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 28, 2020)

We need a map.


----------



## Granny B. (Nov 29, 2020)

We need a time.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 29, 2020)

The clock has stopped...


----------



## tinytn (Nov 29, 2020)

*Really?   At what time? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 29, 2020)

Is it an omen?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 30, 2020)

Other clocks stopped too?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 30, 2020)

All at whatsit o'clock...


----------



## tinytn (Nov 30, 2020)

Time keeps on ticking!!


----------



## Repondering (Nov 30, 2020)

*Don't get left behind!*


----------



## Kaila (Nov 30, 2020)

Grab clock and run!


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 30, 2020)

It's a grandfather clock!


----------



## Gemma (Dec 1, 2020)

Too heavy to haul.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 1, 2020)

Saw it in half...


----------



## tinytn (Dec 1, 2020)

we each take one...


----------



## Gemma (Dec 1, 2020)

Will it still work?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 1, 2020)

What a horrendous idea!!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 1, 2020)

Half better than none?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 2, 2020)

Half a useless clock?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 2, 2020)

We'll do without one.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 2, 2020)

We use a sundial ?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 2, 2020)

Excellent suggestion; portable one?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 2, 2020)

_*Wear it on your head! *_


----------



## Kaila (Dec 2, 2020)

Practical, _and_ so fashionable!


----------



## tinytn (Dec 2, 2020)

*Gotts love it , ayah??  *


----------



## Kaila (Dec 2, 2020)

Buy some for gifts?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 2, 2020)

*Sure ! Very good idea!!   *


----------



## Kaila (Dec 2, 2020)

Who would like one?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 2, 2020)

Is there a Cuckoo..


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 2, 2020)

Or the Westminster chimes?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 3, 2020)

Maybe just a.. Ding..


----------



## tinytn (Dec 3, 2020)

*What about a ..Dong?*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2020)

Wanna play Ping Pong?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 3, 2020)

Ping Pong paddles available?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2020)

Plastic balls and tables?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 4, 2020)

Table's got missing leg..


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 4, 2020)

That's no good then.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 4, 2020)

what will we do?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2020)

Any tipsy table games?


----------



## Gemma (Dec 4, 2020)

Do they require drinking?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2020)

Nope; Missing table leg!


----------



## tinytn (Dec 4, 2020)

I have 2 legs..


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 5, 2020)

Have you one spare?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2020)

For a good cause?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 5, 2020)

Where's the Leg shop...


----------



## tinytn (Dec 5, 2020)

Should be one somewhere!


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 5, 2020)

Might get a bargain.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2020)

If they're used ones?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 6, 2020)

Short legs are cheaper..


----------



## Kaila (Dec 6, 2020)

But useful for centipedes!


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 6, 2020)

Look out for woodworm!


----------



## tinytn (Dec 6, 2020)

*They might bite you !*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 6, 2020)

Where should we hide?


----------



## Gemma (Dec 6, 2020)

Playing hide and seek?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 7, 2020)

Under the legless table?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 7, 2020)

Seems a bit squashy...


----------



## tinytn (Dec 7, 2020)

*Good thing i'm skinny! *


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 7, 2020)

Just what we need!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 8, 2020)

Don't squash the cake...


----------



## Gemma (Dec 8, 2020)

Then eat it gone!


----------



## tinytn (Dec 8, 2020)

*I'm not very hungry..  *


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 8, 2020)

Leave some for later.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 8, 2020)

*Good for a snack!

K*


----------



## Gemma (Dec 8, 2020)

Keep in the refrigerator


----------



## Kaila (Dec 8, 2020)

Squished cake in frig?


----------



## Gemma (Dec 8, 2020)

Better in the garbage?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 9, 2020)

Rats will eat it.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 9, 2020)

Cows do give milk


----------



## Gemma (Dec 9, 2020)

Have you milked one?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 9, 2020)

Try milking two cows..


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 9, 2020)

At the same time?


----------



## Gemma (Dec 9, 2020)

Would be difficult, no?


----------



## Millyd (Dec 9, 2020)

Only if they kick


----------



## Kaila (Dec 9, 2020)

Cow kicked us out?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 9, 2020)

Our hands were cold.


----------



## Kadee (Dec 10, 2020)

bucket warm water needed


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 10, 2020)

And a sterilising cloth.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 10, 2020)

Maybe they're not cows..


----------



## Kaila (Dec 10, 2020)

Donkeys disguised as cows?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 11, 2020)

Would we be fooled?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 11, 2020)

Depends how they moo..


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 11, 2020)

Donkeys have long ears.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 12, 2020)

Can't milk a donkey.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 12, 2020)

Donkeys feed their babies!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 12, 2020)

With Carrots and Lettuce..


----------



## tinytn (Dec 12, 2020)

Sometimes peanuts and popcorn!


----------



## Gemma (Dec 12, 2020)

How about some Crackerjack?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 12, 2020)

How bout some Peanuts?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 13, 2020)

Now you're being silly!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 13, 2020)

Silly people are funny


----------



## Gemma (Dec 13, 2020)

It's great to laugh!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 13, 2020)

Even the donkey's hysterical


----------



## Gemma (Dec 13, 2020)

Rolling on ground, laughing?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 13, 2020)

Rolling in donkey droppings?


----------



## Gemma (Dec 13, 2020)

Ewww, he would stink!


----------



## Repondering (Dec 13, 2020)

But he'd be happy.....


----------



## tinytn (Dec 13, 2020)

Better happy  then sad


----------



## Gemma (Dec 13, 2020)

Turn frown upside down.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 14, 2020)

He needs a bath.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 14, 2020)

With plenty of soap


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 14, 2020)

Then sweet-smelling talcum powder.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 14, 2020)

Powder your baby's bottom


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 15, 2020)

That brings back memories!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 15, 2020)

The donkeys will remember..


----------



## tinytn (Dec 15, 2020)

Remember what? i forgot


----------



## Gemma (Dec 15, 2020)

Write it down, tinytn.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 15, 2020)

I need a  pencil.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 15, 2020)

I'll lend you one.


----------



## Repondering (Dec 15, 2020)

Maybe some paper too.....


----------



## Gemma (Dec 15, 2020)

She has a notebook


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 16, 2020)

Write some notes here


----------



## Kaila (Dec 16, 2020)

Writing Notes about what?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 16, 2020)

Donkeys and talcum powder...


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 16, 2020)

There's a joke there!


----------



## tinytn (Dec 16, 2020)

hee hee haa haaa


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 16, 2020)

(You mean)...Hee haw, hee haw.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 16, 2020)

Should we send notes?


----------



## Gemma (Dec 16, 2020)

Will donkey answer them?


----------



## Repondering (Dec 16, 2020)

We can only try.......


----------



## tinytn (Dec 16, 2020)

Try sending some Hay


----------



## Kaila (Dec 16, 2020)

Hay rolled into note?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 17, 2020)

It might prefer carrots


----------



## Sparky (Dec 17, 2020)

What's wrong with spinach...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 17, 2020)

Nothing wrong with spinach


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2020)

But will donkeys agree?


----------



## Repondering (Dec 17, 2020)

If not, sugar coat......


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 18, 2020)

How about an apple?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 18, 2020)

Snow White says nay..


----------



## tinytn (Dec 18, 2020)

As does seven dwarfs


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2020)

What would they like?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 18, 2020)

*Anything.. is good enough*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2020)

Sandwiches and cake, then?


----------



## Repondering (Dec 18, 2020)

Maybe cakes and ale.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2020)

Maybe ale and chips.


----------



## Repondering (Dec 18, 2020)

Fish, chips and ale?


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 18, 2020)

*Chips sound good tonight*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 19, 2020)

Seven dwarfs, seven chips...


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2020)

Fish for each one.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 19, 2020)

*Chips for each one..  *


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2020)

And ale for Repondering.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 20, 2020)

Sneezy wants a banana..


----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2020)

*Yea,  me too, Sneezy!*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 20, 2020)

Okay, bananas for both!


----------



## Gemma (Dec 20, 2020)

Monkey wants one too!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 21, 2020)

The cupboard is bare...


----------



## Kaila (Dec 21, 2020)

Didn't stock up bananas?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 21, 2020)

Bananas have turned black.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 21, 2020)

Let's make banana bread!


----------



## Repondering (Dec 21, 2020)

With or without nuts?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 21, 2020)

Sprinkle nuts on top.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 22, 2020)

What about the bottom..


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2020)

Bottom layer of vanilla?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2020)

This sounds sooo  delicious !


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 22, 2020)

Would anyone like marzipan?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2020)

No thanks , No like..  (sorry)


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 22, 2020)

All for me then.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2020)

*yes! its all yours!!  *


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2020)

I prefer the sweetbread.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 23, 2020)

Never had banana bread


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2020)

Wish could send some!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2020)

Forgot, I've no bananas!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 23, 2020)

Maybe use sausages instead..


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2020)

*Others* like sausage bread?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 23, 2020)

I like sausage sandwiches.


----------



## Repondering (Dec 23, 2020)

Me too, with gruyere.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 23, 2020)

and  Branston pickle too.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 24, 2020)

Don't want anything green..


----------



## tinytn (Dec 24, 2020)

don;t want anything Yellow


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 24, 2020)

My sausages are brown.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 24, 2020)

May i join you?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 24, 2020)

Smells good, but no-thanks.


----------



## Kadee (Dec 24, 2020)

What about kransky sausage?

kransky is a sausage made with pork, beef, bacon and garlic. Other ingredients are NOT permitted.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 25, 2020)

I eat vegetarian sausages.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2020)

Okay, I'll try some.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 25, 2020)

Maybe with vegetarian potatoes...


----------



## Gemma (Dec 25, 2020)

Topped with some butter?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2020)

Just small bit, please.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 26, 2020)

We aim to please.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 26, 2020)

That's perfect; Thank you!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 26, 2020)

I'm easy to please.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 26, 2020)

Except when I'm not.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 26, 2020)

Okay, I'll stop now!!!!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 26, 2020)

Sausages haven't arrived yet..


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 26, 2020)

They are still cooking.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 27, 2020)

Turn up the heat..


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 27, 2020)

They need slow cooking.


----------



## Repondering (Dec 27, 2020)

*Serve with a salad?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 28, 2020)

A bit of lettuce.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 28, 2020)

Maybe some brown sauce..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 28, 2020)

To pour on potatoes


----------



## Kaila (Dec 28, 2020)

What's for dessert then?


----------



## Gemma (Dec 28, 2020)

Some warm apple pie!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 28, 2020)

That sounds wonderful, Gemma!


----------



## Repondering (Dec 28, 2020)

With ice cream too.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 29, 2020)

Goodbye to my diet!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 29, 2020)

New Year's resolution required..


----------



## Kaila (Dec 29, 2020)

Virtual calories are fine!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 29, 2020)

Resolution: Eat Only Pie?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 29, 2020)

If you count calories.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 29, 2020)

Lose count, too easily!


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 30, 2020)

Temptation is too strong!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 30, 2020)

Get busy and distracted?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 30, 2020)

Calories are very tasty...


----------



## Kaila (Dec 30, 2020)

Yes, especially empty ones.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 30, 2020)

Don't buy empty calories.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 30, 2020)

Grocery box delivered empty?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 30, 2020)

Demand your money back!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 31, 2020)

Might need more evidence..


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 31, 2020)

Such as discarded wrappers?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 31, 2020)

empty wrappers *and* receipts?


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 31, 2020)

And a thank-you note?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 31, 2020)

Always good to include!  ^^^


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 1, 2021)

So what happens now?


----------



## Meringue (Jan 1, 2021)

Just carry on regardless


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 1, 2021)

Proceed step by step.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 1, 2021)

New adventure to try?


----------



## Sparky (Jan 1, 2021)

Don't want mountain climbing...


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 2, 2021)

Especially in this weather!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 2, 2021)

Snow flurries all around


----------



## Treacle (Jan 2, 2021)

Enough for a snowball?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 2, 2021)

Maybe a little bit


----------



## Gemma (Jan 2, 2021)

Make a snow angel


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 2, 2021)

Not enough for that.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 2, 2021)

Can we just pretend?


----------



## Sparky (Jan 2, 2021)

Maybe use cold feathers..


----------



## Kaila (Jan 2, 2021)

More snow than feathers.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 3, 2021)

Maybe make feathered snowmen..


----------



## Kaila (Jan 3, 2021)

Sounds creative to me!


----------



## Sparky (Jan 4, 2021)

Must find a chicken..


----------



## tinytn (Jan 4, 2021)

*Chicken with big wings!*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 4, 2021)

Or warm climate turkey!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 4, 2021)

Six turkeys strutting here!


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 4, 2021)

The snow has melted.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 4, 2021)

Spare turkey tail feathers?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 4, 2021)

My cats love them!


----------



## Kaila (Jan 4, 2021)

Our snowmen melted though.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 4, 2021)

Still have snow there?


----------



## Repondering (Jan 4, 2021)

Our snow is melting.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 5, 2021)

It's turned into ice.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 5, 2021)

Ice can be slippery


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 5, 2021)

Not can be....IS!


----------



## tinytn (Jan 5, 2021)

*Very slippery when driving !*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 5, 2021)

More slippery than eels...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 5, 2021)

eels can be slippery


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 5, 2021)

So can waxed floors.


----------



## Repondering (Jan 5, 2021)

Waxed floors look good.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 5, 2021)

Walk carefully on them


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 6, 2021)

Love that polish smell!


----------



## Sparky (Jan 6, 2021)

Better than boiled cabbage...


----------



## tinytn (Jan 6, 2021)

Better then eating beans..


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 6, 2021)

Or the sprout effect!


----------



## Repondering (Jan 6, 2021)

Brewing coffee smells good.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 7, 2021)

Good smells affect mood.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 7, 2021)

Aroma of Baked foods.....


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 8, 2021)

You're obsessed with food!


----------



## tinytn (Jan 8, 2021)

Most people are nowadays

N


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 8, 2021)

Not a healthy attitude.


----------



## Meringue (Jan 8, 2021)

Eat to live or live to eat.




T


----------



## Sparky (Jan 8, 2021)

There's three extra words...


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 8, 2021)

Pretend we haven't noticed.


----------



## tinytn (Jan 8, 2021)

No big deal, really


----------



## Repondering (Jan 8, 2021)

Keep calm, carry on.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 8, 2021)

Don't ignore the rules.


----------



## tinytn (Jan 9, 2021)

People are always watching..


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 9, 2021)

Always ready to pounce.


----------



## Repondering (Jan 9, 2021)

We could play nice....


----------



## Gemma (Jan 9, 2021)

Aren't we doing that?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 9, 2021)

We don't like fighting.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 10, 2021)

I agree with you.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 10, 2021)

Share out the cakes..


----------



## Kaila (Jan 10, 2021)

*What* cakes to share?


----------



## tinytn (Jan 10, 2021)

*Strawberry, Blueberry or Chocolate?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 10, 2021)

Chocolate cake is favourite.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 11, 2021)

Chocolate has gone missing..


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 11, 2021)

How did that happen?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 11, 2021)

Who was watching it?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 11, 2021)

Was it Sparky again?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 11, 2021)

You can't trust anyone!


----------



## Kadee (Jan 12, 2021)

Check sparky‘s back pocket


----------



## Sparky (Jan 12, 2021)

Nothing there but sandwiches..


----------



## Kaila (Jan 12, 2021)

Check fingers and face.


----------



## Kadee (Jan 12, 2021)

His face is covered


----------



## Kaila (Jan 12, 2021)

No chocolate messy mask?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 12, 2021)

Did it actually exist?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 12, 2021)

No chocolate cake existed?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 13, 2021)

Just a dream cake?


----------



## Meringue (Jan 13, 2021)

Time to move on


----------



## Kaila (Jan 13, 2021)

Okay, where's good destination?


----------



## tinytn (Jan 13, 2021)

*Westward Ho?  maybe fun..*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 13, 2021)

You know Westward Ho?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 13, 2021)

Toward Pacific West Coast...


----------



## tinytn (Jan 13, 2021)

*And two miles  East*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 13, 2021)

So there's another one!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 14, 2021)

Did not see it


----------



## Kaila (Jan 14, 2021)

Destination, Llama, or what?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 14, 2021)

Are we going astray?


----------



## tinytn (Jan 14, 2021)

*We need a map !*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 14, 2021)

Of the entire globe?


----------



## Meringue (Jan 14, 2021)

The sky's the limit.


----------



## Repondering (Jan 14, 2021)

Not outer space then?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 14, 2021)

You've got the map?


----------



## Repondering (Jan 14, 2021)

National Geographic has maps.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 14, 2021)

And a great website.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 15, 2021)

Do we need inspiration?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 15, 2021)

Choose virtual interesting destination?


----------



## Sparky (Jan 15, 2021)

Maybe follow that camel....


----------



## Meringue (Jan 15, 2021)

Along rhe Kyber Pass ?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 15, 2021)

Looking for Lost Horizons?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 15, 2021)

Take some camel food?


----------



## tinytn (Jan 15, 2021)

We need food too,,!!


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 16, 2021)

And plenty of water.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 16, 2021)

Blankets and other supplies....


----------



## Sparky (Jan 16, 2021)

Sun lotion and coconuts..


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 16, 2021)

Sombreros and umbrellas too.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 16, 2021)

Scarves for sands blowing?


----------



## tinytn (Jan 16, 2021)

Remember,, bring Your Masks !


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 17, 2021)

The virus is everywhere!


----------



## tinytn (Jan 17, 2021)

*We must be careful!*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 17, 2021)

We can isolate ourselves.


----------



## tinytn (Jan 17, 2021)

You mean (gulp)  go Underground?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 17, 2021)

Like in a bunker?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 17, 2021)

Sand cave or tunnel?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 17, 2021)

An old coal mine?


----------



## Sparky (Jan 18, 2021)

Maybe a yellow submarine..


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 18, 2021)

I would get claustrophobic.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 19, 2021)

Hang on the outside...


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 19, 2021)

I'll build an ark.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 20, 2021)

Better find some wood..


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 20, 2021)

Chop down some trees.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 21, 2021)

Join two boats together..


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 21, 2021)

Do we need two?


----------



## tinytn (Jan 21, 2021)

The Ark is Huge!!


----------



## Kaila (Jan 21, 2021)

Can't see other end!


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 21, 2021)

Just what we need.


----------



## Meringue (Jan 22, 2021)

Size does matter


----------



## Sparky (Jan 22, 2021)

Waterproof ark is best


----------



## Kaila (Jan 22, 2021)

Roomy for everyone; Welcome!


----------



## tinytn (Jan 22, 2021)

Bring along your pets!


----------



## Repondering (Jan 22, 2021)

Bottle of wine too!


----------



## tinytn (Jan 22, 2021)

*And Chips and Popcorn !*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 23, 2021)

Time for a party!


----------



## Sparky (Jan 23, 2021)

Only two by two


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2021)

Can't bring three alligators?


----------



## tinytn (Jan 23, 2021)

*You need one more!*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2021)

Couple had one child.


----------



## tinytn (Jan 23, 2021)

*That will make 4 !  *


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2021)

Two parents, one child.


----------



## tinytn (Jan 23, 2021)

*Need on more child ?*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2021)

Will have to wait!


----------



## tinytn (Jan 23, 2021)

*At least 9 months !*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 23, 2021)

That makes a family.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2021)

Alligator family all aboard!


----------



## tinytn (Jan 23, 2021)

*Do we have any Camels?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 24, 2021)

Is roof high enough?


----------



## Sparky (Jan 24, 2021)

Better ask the giraffes...


----------



## tinytn (Jan 24, 2021)

*They should really know !*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2021)

Cut holes in top?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 24, 2021)

They can be lookouts.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2021)

Great idea; important jobs!


----------



## Sparky (Jan 25, 2021)

Looking out for,.. aliens..


----------



## Kaila (Jan 25, 2021)

Tall spotters; short record-keepers?  

‍


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 25, 2021)

Camels are not scribes.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 25, 2021)

Everyone has different skills.


----------



## Repondering (Jan 25, 2021)

Someone has to cook.


----------



## tinytn (Jan 25, 2021)

And someone has to clean!


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 25, 2021)

We will share chores.


----------



## tinytn (Jan 26, 2021)

*Chores are hard work!*


----------



## Sparky (Jan 26, 2021)

Elves will do it


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 26, 2021)

While we're all asleep!


----------



## Sparky (Jan 27, 2021)

Do they get paid..


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 27, 2021)

They work for food.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 27, 2021)

What kind of food?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 28, 2021)

They are not fussy.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 28, 2021)

Maybe those leftover snails..


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 28, 2021)

They don't eat meat.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 28, 2021)

Might work for cookies?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 28, 2021)

Yes, they love cookies.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 28, 2021)

Cookies for cleaning exchange!


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 29, 2021)

Sounds an ideal arrangement.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 29, 2021)

Use those old cookies


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 29, 2021)

They deserve the best.


----------



## tinytn (Jan 29, 2021)

*Just baked a batch!*!


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 29, 2021)

They will appreciate that!


----------



## Kaila (Jan 29, 2021)

Have them work _first.  _


----------



## tinytn (Jan 29, 2021)

*Minimum wages for all!  *


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 30, 2021)

Wages should be fair.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 30, 2021)

Not cookie barter system ?


----------



## tinytn (Jan 30, 2021)

*Not here yet!, anyway..*


----------



## Kaila (Jan 30, 2021)

Elves didn't show up?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 31, 2021)

They want a contract.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 31, 2021)

One cookie per elf..


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 31, 2021)

For a days work?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 31, 2021)

One cookie per task?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 31, 2021)

Yes, that sounds fair.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 31, 2021)

Will they sign contract?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 31, 2021)

Yes, all seems satisfactory.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 31, 2021)

Tasks prioritized in order?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 1, 2021)

Yes, make a list.


----------



## tinytn (Feb 1, 2021)

I'm checking it twice!


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 1, 2021)

We need a schedule.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 1, 2021)

Maybe first things first..


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 1, 2021)

Well....animals produce dung...


----------



## Kaila (Feb 1, 2021)

So elves *clean*, first?


----------



## tinytn (Feb 1, 2021)

First in line Sanitized,


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 1, 2021)

They wear special suits.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 2, 2021)

You mean...elf suits


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 2, 2021)

They have  elf overalls.


----------



## tinytn (Feb 2, 2021)

*They look so cute!!  *


----------



## Kaila (Feb 2, 2021)

tinytn said:


> They look so cute!!



And ready to work!


----------



## Gemma (Feb 2, 2021)

Making new sitting shelves?


----------



## tinytn (Feb 2, 2021)

*Elves on the shelves.*


----------



## Sparky (Feb 3, 2021)

One at each end..


----------



## tinytn (Feb 4, 2021)

*End was almost over!   *


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 5, 2021)

They made a see-saw!


----------



## tinytn (Feb 5, 2021)

I saw a see-saw !


----------



## Sparky (Feb 5, 2021)

Could be an hallucination..


----------



## tinytn (Feb 5, 2021)

*I am getting dizzy ! *


----------



## Kaila (Feb 5, 2021)

Did you get off?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 5, 2021)

They are having fun.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 6, 2021)

Elves playing while working?


----------



## tinytn (Feb 6, 2021)

Elves love to play!


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 6, 2021)

They've brought their friends.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 7, 2021)

Getting _any _work done?


----------



## Sparky (Feb 7, 2021)

Just making more mess...


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 7, 2021)

They're just getting organised.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 8, 2021)

Not sure they're elves..


----------



## Kaila (Feb 8, 2021)

What else might be?


----------



## tinytn (Feb 8, 2021)

They should go home!!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 8, 2021)

How to encourage that?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 8, 2021)

Tell them it's Christmas?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 8, 2021)

Change snacks to artichokes?


----------



## tinytn (Feb 8, 2021)

*Offer them** Green  shoes..?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 8, 2021)

'Now look here, chaps'


----------



## Kaila (Feb 9, 2021)

Pack your bags, elves!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 9, 2021)

They're taking the cookies..


----------



## tinytn (Feb 9, 2021)

Want our cookies Back!!


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 9, 2021)

We are being robbed!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 9, 2021)

Did they leave *any?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 10, 2021)

They brought a trolley!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 10, 2021)

Let's hire some bakers.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 10, 2021)

And clean up ourselves!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 10, 2021)

Sounds okay, for cookies.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 10, 2021)

Don't tell the elves!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 10, 2021)

Maybe there's a spy..


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 10, 2021)

Hiding in the larder?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 10, 2021)

Maybe not truly elves?


----------



## tinytn (Feb 10, 2021)

*They are Evil Elves!!   *


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 10, 2021)

They have deceived us.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 11, 2021)

Sprinkle them with salt...


----------



## tinytn (Feb 11, 2021)

*And Pepper too maybe..*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 11, 2021)

They have vanished now!


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 12, 2021)

Good riddance to them!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 12, 2021)

Are gnomes more cooperative?


----------



## Sparky (Feb 12, 2021)

Maybe ask the fairies..


----------



## Sunny (Feb 12, 2021)

Leprechauns are the worst.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 12, 2021)

Pixies  are very mischievous.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 12, 2021)

Are dogs best helpers?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 12, 2021)

Can they clean up?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 12, 2021)

In their own way.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 12, 2021)

With walks as payment?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 13, 2021)

Do they plan ahead?


----------



## Sparky (Feb 13, 2021)

Are they plotting something...


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 13, 2021)

Can no-one be trusted?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 13, 2021)

I trust my cat!


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 14, 2021)

Cats are very clever.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2021)

Their behaviors rather predictable.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 14, 2021)

They know the future...


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2021)

Let's follow them there.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 14, 2021)

To the food cupboard!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2021)

They foresee next delivery?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 14, 2021)

Food first, negotiations later.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2021)

Oh, okay, what's delicious?


----------



## tinytn (Feb 14, 2021)

Fish food for cats..?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2021)

I'll pass, thank you!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 15, 2021)

Mystery Pie sounds intriguing...


----------



## tinytn (Feb 15, 2021)

Intriguing yes, maybe dangerous ?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 15, 2021)

I'll pass; that too!


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 15, 2021)

Shall we try pot-luck?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 15, 2021)

Okay, Will bring cake.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 15, 2021)

I shall make pancakes.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 15, 2021)

Love some, thank you!


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 16, 2021)

We'll need some lemon.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 16, 2021)

Lemon IN or On?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 16, 2021)

It's entirely your choice.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 16, 2021)

Why not do both..


----------



## Kaila (Feb 16, 2021)

Good idea; Both please!


----------



## Patch (Feb 16, 2021)

Are there other choices?


----------



## tinytn (Feb 16, 2021)

*can't think of any .. *


----------



## Kaila (Feb 16, 2021)

Would you bring some?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 17, 2021)

Maple or golden syrup?


----------



## tinytn (Feb 17, 2021)

*Maple is the best!*


----------



## Patch (Feb 17, 2021)

Sure not my favorite!!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2021)

Bring several flavors, then!


----------



## Patch (Feb 17, 2021)

Will bring peanut butter!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2021)

Try some blueberry jam?


----------



## Sparky (Feb 17, 2021)

There's some leftover horseradish..


----------



## tinytn (Feb 17, 2021)

*I'm allergic to Horseradish !*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 17, 2021)

How about mashed potatoes?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2021)

That's fine with me.


----------



## Patch (Feb 17, 2021)

Horseradish on mashed potatoes??


----------



## Gemma (Feb 17, 2021)

All these choices again.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 18, 2021)

Yes, it gets tedious.


----------



## Patch (Feb 18, 2021)

Choices are certainly limited!


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 18, 2021)

*You come back again!*


----------



## tinytn (Feb 18, 2021)

*Thanks for the invite !*


----------



## Patch (Feb 18, 2021)

Who invited those folks?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 18, 2021)

The more the merrier.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 19, 2021)

We included _you, _right?


----------



## Sparky (Feb 19, 2021)

Don't want any elves..


----------



## Patch (Feb 19, 2021)

Elves on kitchen shelves?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 19, 2021)

We're wise about elves.


----------



## tinytn (Feb 19, 2021)

*Elves give bad Spells*


----------



## tinytn (Feb 19, 2021)

*they bring bad luck*


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 19, 2021)

Fairies are much nicer.


----------



## tinytn (Feb 19, 2021)

Like Fairy Grand Mothers.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 19, 2021)

Would they eat much?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 19, 2021)

No, they eat honey.


----------



## Patch (Feb 20, 2021)

Honey from the hives?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 20, 2021)

They just love honeycomb.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 20, 2021)

Honeycomb covered in chocolate..


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 20, 2021)

That sounds like Crunchy!


----------



## Patch (Feb 20, 2021)

Crunchy is always good.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 20, 2021)

Crunchy hurts my teeth.


----------



## tinytn (Feb 20, 2021)

*Take out your teeth!   *


----------



## Patch (Feb 20, 2021)

How would I chew?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 20, 2021)

You can suck instead


----------



## Patch (Feb 21, 2021)

Will you provide straws?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 21, 2021)

Shall I puree it?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2021)

^^^ Thank you very much!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2021)

It could be lumpy..


----------



## tinytn (Feb 21, 2021)

*One lump is good..*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2021)

I don't mind lumps!


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 22, 2021)

Just chew them slowly.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 22, 2021)

Lumpy honey sounds awful.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 22, 2021)

Cold honey sets hard.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 22, 2021)

Might need a hammer..


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 22, 2021)

Or warm it up.


----------



## Gemma (Feb 22, 2021)

Put jar in water?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 22, 2021)

I'd like a spoonful!


----------



## Patch (Feb 22, 2021)

One spoonful for each?


----------



## tinytn (Feb 22, 2021)

*Can i have two?  *


----------



## Kaila (Feb 22, 2021)

Yes, you deserve it!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 22, 2021)

But don't start squabbling!


----------



## tinytn (Feb 22, 2021)

Oh thank you, dear..


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 22, 2021)

There's plenty for everyone.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 23, 2021)

There's a crowd outside..


----------



## Kaila (Feb 23, 2021)

Of honeybees, or people?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 23, 2021)

Do they want some?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 23, 2021)

Is there any left?


----------



## Patch (Feb 23, 2021)

I ate it all!!!!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 23, 2021)

At least you admitted!


----------



## Patch (Feb 23, 2021)

Why would I not?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 23, 2021)

Will you buy more?


----------



## Patch (Feb 24, 2021)

Never any more honeybees!!!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2021)

Could we plant wildflowers?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 24, 2021)

I have bought seeds.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2021)

Mixed colors, I hope.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 24, 2021)

Bird seed grows birds...


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 24, 2021)

You could say that!


----------



## Patch (Feb 25, 2021)

Could say what when?


----------



## tinytn (Feb 25, 2021)

*Read Sparky's 4 words!.*


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2021)

Okay, *I read them!  *


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 25, 2021)

Can we move on?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2021)

Which plants from seed-starting?


----------



## Patch (Feb 25, 2021)

My plants are wilted!


----------



## tinytn (Feb 25, 2021)

Seems they need water !..


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 25, 2021)

The water-butt is full.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 26, 2021)

Have they revived yet?


----------



## Sparky (Feb 26, 2021)

Tell them a story..


----------



## tinytn (Feb 26, 2021)

*A nice bedtime story..  *


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 26, 2021)

Lull them to sleep.


----------



## tinytn (Feb 26, 2021)

Whisper in their ears.


----------



## Patch (Feb 26, 2021)

Do plants have ears?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 26, 2021)

They have sensory perception.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 27, 2021)

They know what's what..


----------



## tinytn (Feb 27, 2021)

And how its done!


----------



## Patch (Feb 27, 2021)

How is what done?


----------



## tinytn (Feb 27, 2021)

Well,... how to sleep..


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 27, 2021)

Do they have dreams?


----------



## Patch (Feb 27, 2021)

Plants' nightmares include lawnmowers!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 27, 2021)

And giant green hornworms!


----------



## Patch (Feb 27, 2021)

Plants awake needing coffee!!


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 27, 2021)

No, they prefer tea. (they really do)


----------



## Kaila (Feb 28, 2021)

Some also like banana.  (Really. The peel, at least)


----------



## Patch (Feb 28, 2021)

Do plants eat humans?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 28, 2021)

Most don't, *but *_yours? _


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 28, 2021)

Do you remember Triffids?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 28, 2021)

No, is that famous?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 28, 2021)

They were killing plants.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 28, 2021)

Let's *not* plant those!


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 28, 2021)

We need nice plants.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 28, 2021)

Friendly peaceful plants, please.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 28, 2021)

Plants we can eat?


----------



## Sparky (Feb 28, 2021)

Don't tell the plants..


----------



## tinytn (Feb 28, 2021)

*Give them plant food!*


----------



## Patch (Feb 28, 2021)

Are vegetarian plants cannibals?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 28, 2021)

Some plants eat insects.


----------



## Patch (Feb 28, 2021)

Does it "bug" them?


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 28, 2021)

They lure them in!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 1, 2021)

Let's not grow those.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 1, 2021)

Maybe a money tree..


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 1, 2021)

Is it called 'Pennywort'?


----------



## Patch (Mar 1, 2021)

'Pennywort' bloomed... and died!!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 1, 2021)

Did you underpay it?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 1, 2021)

We were short changed!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 2, 2021)

By our own plants?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 2, 2021)

By the seed packet!


----------



## tinytn (Mar 2, 2021)

*Crocus is Flowering now.!*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 2, 2021)

And my iris too.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 3, 2021)

There's a tall beanstalk...


----------



## Kaila (Mar 3, 2021)

Should we climb it?


----------



## Patch (Mar 3, 2021)

Is it that strong?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 3, 2021)

One way; Find out!


----------



## tinytn (Mar 3, 2021)

*You go first ! please,?,*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 3, 2021)

Where is the giant?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 4, 2021)

I don't dare look!


----------



## Sparky (Mar 4, 2021)

Maybe Jack will know..


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 4, 2021)

He should go first.


----------



## tinytn (Mar 4, 2021)

Jill will go second.


----------



## Patch (Mar 4, 2021)

Jill broke her leg!


----------



## tinytn (Mar 4, 2021)

*Oh my!    Not again ! *


----------



## Sparky (Mar 5, 2021)

Could be golden eggs..


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 5, 2021)

Laid by golden hens.


----------



## Patch (Mar 5, 2021)

Painful laying golden eggs??


----------



## tinytn (Mar 5, 2021)

*But their worth Millions!   *


----------



## Sparky (Mar 6, 2021)

Catch that golden goose...


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 6, 2021)

Is there only one?


----------



## Patch (Mar 6, 2021)

Golden goose or hen??


----------



## Kaila (Mar 6, 2021)

Which lays larger eggs?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 6, 2021)

The larger bird, obviously.


----------



## Patch (Mar 7, 2021)

Golden geese can fly??


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 7, 2021)

Hens can fly too.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2021)

They take their eggs?


----------



## Sparky (Mar 7, 2021)

They must be hidden..


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2021)

Left behind someplace nearby?


----------



## tinytn (Mar 7, 2021)

*Eggs in the Haystack!*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2021)

Yes, let's search there!


----------



## tinytn (Mar 7, 2021)

Look for needle too!!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 8, 2021)

Search carefully for treasures!


----------



## Sparky (Mar 8, 2021)

Need a treasure detector..


----------



## Patch (Mar 8, 2021)

Can detectors detect eggs?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 8, 2021)

These are GOLD eggs.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 9, 2021)

Need a strong basket


----------



## Kaila (Mar 9, 2021)

With wheels and handle.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 9, 2021)

My gran has one.


----------



## Patch (Mar 9, 2021)

One chicken or goose?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 9, 2021)

Shopping basket on wheels!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 10, 2021)

Full of golden eggs?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 10, 2021)

Full of Easter eggs!


----------



## Sparky (Mar 10, 2021)

Golden Easter eggs,.. inedible


----------



## Kaila (Mar 10, 2021)

But fun treasure hunts!


----------



## Patch (Mar 10, 2021)

Eggs worth how much??


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 10, 2021)

Chocolate eggs are cheap.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 11, 2021)

Chocolate covered/ Gold inside?


----------



## Sparky (Mar 11, 2021)

Perhaps with 24 carrots...


----------



## Kaila (Mar 11, 2021)

Don't break a tooth!


----------



## SetWave (Mar 11, 2021)

Good luck with that.


----------



## Patch (Mar 11, 2021)

Stupidity breeds bad luck!


----------



## SetWave (Mar 11, 2021)

That's no rabbit's foot


----------



## Patch (Mar 12, 2021)

Don't rabbits have feet?


----------



## Tish (Mar 12, 2021)

Leave rabbits' feet alone.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 12, 2021)

Stand up for rabbits!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 13, 2021)

Rabbits can be cute


----------



## Patch (Mar 13, 2021)

And really good eatin'.


----------



## Tish (Mar 13, 2021)

Not much meat there.


----------



## tinytn (Mar 13, 2021)

*But makes good stew..!*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 13, 2021)

Rabbits eat my vegetables


----------



## Gemma (Mar 13, 2021)

Elmer Fudd hunts rabbits


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 14, 2021)

My pets are rabbits.


----------



## Patch (Mar 14, 2021)

You only have rabbits?


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2021)

I also have cats.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 14, 2021)

Do cats like rabbits?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 15, 2021)

Not in my experience.


----------



## tinytn (Mar 15, 2021)

Cats are very picky


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 15, 2021)

Rabbits do fight back.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2021)

Never seen rabbit wrestling


----------



## Kaila (Mar 15, 2021)

Where have you looked?


----------



## Tish (Mar 15, 2021)

Perhaps a google search?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 15, 2021)

Google cats and rabbits?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 15, 2021)

If they are mentioned.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 15, 2021)

Look for them together.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 16, 2021)

Raining cats and rabbits..


----------



## Kaila (Mar 16, 2021)

Rabbits in Raincoats spotted


----------



## Tish (Mar 16, 2021)

What about the cats?


----------



## SetWave (Mar 16, 2021)

What about 'em, eh???


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 17, 2021)

Cats don't like rain.


----------



## Patch (Mar 17, 2021)

We don't have cats!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 17, 2021)

Therefore, they dont need raincoats.

OOPS! That's more than 4 words! 


*Cats don't need raincoats!*


----------



## tinytn (Mar 17, 2021)

*Cats hate getting wet!*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 17, 2021)

They should have umbrellas..


----------



## SetWave (Mar 17, 2021)

Good luck with that.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 17, 2021)

Cat-shaped, sized umbrellas.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 17, 2021)

Now on sale locally.


----------



## Tish (Mar 17, 2021)

Are they in Fashion?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 18, 2021)

How about an umbrella-hat?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 18, 2021)

Both definitely *in fashion!    *


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 18, 2021)

And very functional too.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 18, 2021)

Functionality has its advantages.


----------



## Patch (Mar 18, 2021)

"Advantage" can be subjective!


----------



## tinytn (Mar 18, 2021)

*Subjective can be personal*


----------



## Sparky (Mar 18, 2021)

Are the cats bothered..


----------



## Kaila (Mar 18, 2021)

Not if they're fed!


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2021)

Did you feed them?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 18, 2021)

Yes, with tinned tuna.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 19, 2021)

They can open tins..


----------



## Kaila (Mar 19, 2021)

More independent than appear!


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 19, 2021)

They have slaves....us!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 19, 2021)

They trained us well!


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 19, 2021)

What is our reward?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 19, 2021)

We feel less useless?


----------



## Tish (Mar 19, 2021)

They are worth it.


----------



## tinytn (Mar 19, 2021)

Feeling less useless now !


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 20, 2021)

Life has a purpose!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 20, 2021)

Yes! More than one!


----------



## Sparky (Mar 20, 2021)

Could there be two..


----------



## SetWave (Mar 20, 2021)

The more the merrier.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 20, 2021)

Possibly long list, then.


----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2021)

The longer the better.


----------



## tinytn (Mar 20, 2021)

Everything's gonna be alright !


----------



## SetWave (Mar 20, 2021)

When you get home.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 21, 2021)

Then you can relax.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 21, 2021)

There's a noisy parrot..


----------



## Patch (Mar 21, 2021)

Birds have feelings too!


----------



## tinytn (Mar 21, 2021)

*Polly wants a Cracker?*


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2021)

All out of crackers


----------



## Patch (Mar 21, 2021)

No crackers for chili?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 21, 2021)

Would toasted rolls do?


----------



## SetWave (Mar 21, 2021)

You'll never hear the end of it.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 21, 2021)

Let's switch menu then.


----------



## Patch (Mar 21, 2021)

Waffles or pancakes okay?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 22, 2021)

Waffles would be nice.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 22, 2021)

Waffles are too flat..


----------



## Kaila (Mar 22, 2021)

Difficult to please you....  @Sparky


----------



## tinytn (Mar 22, 2021)

*Lets try French Toast!*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 22, 2021)

With fresh maple syrup!


----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2021)

Can I have two?


----------



## Patch (Mar 22, 2021)

Just wait your turn!


----------



## tinytn (Mar 22, 2021)

I'm getting hungry now!


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 23, 2021)

Show a little patience.


----------



## Patch (Mar 23, 2021)

I don't practice patience!!!


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 23, 2021)

That is quite obvious.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 23, 2021)

So now we know..


----------



## tinytn (Mar 23, 2021)

I am still hungry !


----------



## Kaila (Mar 23, 2021)

I'm with you, Tinytn!!!


----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2021)

Wait, what about me?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 23, 2021)

You're still hungry too?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 24, 2021)

Let's have a feast.


----------



## Patch (Mar 24, 2021)

Eat until we drop!!


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 24, 2021)

I'll organise a banquet.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 24, 2021)

Will there be shrimps..


----------



## Kaila (Mar 24, 2021)

If _you_ bring some!


----------



## tinytn (Mar 24, 2021)

*Want plain or fried?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 24, 2021)

I thought a spit-roast.


----------



## Tish (Mar 24, 2021)

Pork, Beef, or Chicken?


----------



## tinytn (Mar 24, 2021)

*Or Turkey maybe too?*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 25, 2021)

I was thinking hog-roast


----------



## Sparky (Mar 25, 2021)

Does the hog know..


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 25, 2021)

Who will tell it?


----------



## tinytn (Mar 25, 2021)

*Will not be me!!*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 25, 2021)

Roast spuds instead then?


----------



## tinytn (Mar 25, 2021)

*That sounds very delish!*


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 25, 2021)

With lots of gravy.


----------



## Patch (Mar 25, 2021)

Isn't gravy too fattening?


----------



## SetWave (Mar 25, 2021)

Who's counting calories now?


----------



## Patch (Mar 25, 2021)

Calories expand my waistline!


----------



## Tish (Mar 25, 2021)

Then don't have any.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 25, 2021)

More for us, then!


----------



## SetWave (Mar 25, 2021)

Share and share alike.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 25, 2021)

Patch doesn't want gravy.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 26, 2021)

No-one is forcing her!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 26, 2021)

Gravy on mine, please!


----------



## Sparky (Mar 26, 2021)

Horseradish lumps not needed


----------



## SetWave (Mar 26, 2021)

No Horseradish needed ever


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 26, 2021)

I've never eaten horse-radish.


----------



## tinytn (Mar 26, 2021)

*kinda tastes like Hay*

Y


----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2021)

How does Hay taste?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 26, 2021)

Let's _not_ try it!


----------



## tinytn (Mar 26, 2021)

*Hee Haw, Hee Haw *


----------



## Gemma (Mar 26, 2021)

Your speaking horse again.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 26, 2021)

It's a talking horse.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 27, 2021)

Hay does smell nice.


----------



## Patch (Mar 27, 2021)

"Nice" is very subjective!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 27, 2021)

Tinytn shouldn't eat any!


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 27, 2021)

Is he dieting then?


----------



## Sparky (Mar 27, 2021)

Hay sandwiches have side-effects..


----------



## SetWave (Mar 27, 2021)

Side effects could be serious


----------



## Patch (Mar 27, 2021)

Serious in what way?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 27, 2021)

Might cause uncontrollable galloping?


----------



## tinytn (Mar 27, 2021)

*Saddle sores may appear ! *


----------



## Kaila (Mar 27, 2021)

Have some cake, instead!


----------



## SetWave (Mar 27, 2021)

That's a great idea.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 27, 2021)

What kind is preferred?


----------



## Tish (Mar 27, 2021)

Droo,l a chocolate cake


----------



## Kaila (Mar 27, 2021)

We ate it yesterday.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 27, 2021)

Let's bake another one.


----------



## tinytn (Mar 27, 2021)

*Can you bake it?*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 27, 2021)

I will need help.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 28, 2021)

How about carrot cake?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 28, 2021)

With chocolate icing perhaps?


----------



## Sparky (Mar 28, 2021)

Chocolate carrots seem interesting..


----------



## SetWave (Mar 28, 2021)

Chocolate bunnies eat carrots?


----------



## Tish (Mar 28, 2021)

Chocolate Bunnies are yummy.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 28, 2021)

Yummy is the key.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 28, 2021)

The key to what?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 28, 2021)

That is a mystery.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 29, 2021)

Could be that box..


----------



## tinytn (Mar 29, 2021)

Now Im getting nervous!!!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 29, 2021)

How large a box?


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2021)

What's in the box?


----------



## SetWave (Mar 29, 2021)

The key's in there.


----------



## Patch (Mar 29, 2021)

You stole my key!!!!


----------



## tinytn (Mar 29, 2021)

*Do you have proof?*


----------



## Patch (Mar 29, 2021)

My word against yours!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 29, 2021)

We're on same team!


----------



## SetWave (Mar 29, 2021)

They cannot be trusted.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 30, 2021)

Is there a duplicate?


----------



## Sparky (Mar 30, 2021)

Maybe a skeleton key..


----------



## SetWave (Mar 30, 2021)

Can you pick lock?


----------



## tinytn (Mar 30, 2021)

We need lock pickers!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 30, 2021)

Is there a volunteer?


----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2021)

Are you asking me?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 30, 2021)

So glad you offered!


----------



## SetWave (Mar 30, 2021)

Oh no never volunteer.


----------



## tinytn (Mar 30, 2021)

Tish has now volunteered!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 30, 2021)

We'll give back-up support!


----------



## Patch (Mar 30, 2021)

Support from suspicious supporters?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 30, 2021)

Not suspicious; Just shy!


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 30, 2021)

It might be booby-trapped.


----------



## Patch (Mar 31, 2021)

Call the bomb squad!!


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 31, 2021)

Need lots of sand-bags.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 31, 2021)

Only got bean bags..


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 31, 2021)

No, they won't work.


----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2021)

Are you absolutely sure?


----------



## SetWave (Mar 31, 2021)

We're not sure of anything.


----------



## Patch (Mar 31, 2021)

The bomb just exploded.


----------



## tinytn (Mar 31, 2021)

Run for your lives!!!!


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 31, 2021)

It was a candy-bomb!


----------



## tinytn (Apr 1, 2021)

*You mean was Fake? *


----------



## Kaila (Apr 1, 2021)

I volunteer...t'help eat!


----------



## Patch (Apr 1, 2021)

Peppermint pelted pertinent people!!!!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 1, 2021)

^^^^ Repeat ten times quickly!


----------



## SetWave (Apr 1, 2021)

Once is enough.


----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2021)

No, it's not!


----------



## Patch (Apr 1, 2021)

Tongue twisters are frustrating.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 1, 2021)

Especially while eating candy.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 1, 2021)

Watch out for your tongue.


----------



## tinytn (Apr 1, 2021)

*Biting your Tongue hurts ! *


----------



## Patch (Apr 1, 2021)

Not with toothless gums!!!


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 2, 2021)

Sucking a lollipop here.


----------



## tinytn (Apr 2, 2021)

*Soon Easter egg hunt !*


----------



## Patch (Apr 2, 2021)

Chocolate Easter eggs rock!!!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 2, 2021)

Don't hide mine, please!


----------



## tinytn (Apr 2, 2021)

*What color you want? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 2, 2021)

Brown or white chocolate?


----------



## Sparky (Apr 3, 2021)

Brown with white bits..


----------



## SetWave (Apr 3, 2021)

No white chocolate allowed.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 3, 2021)

I'm happy with either.


----------



## Patch (Apr 3, 2021)

I prefer milk chocolate.


----------



## tinytn (Apr 3, 2021)

*Milk Chocolate is best!!*


----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2021)

No, Dark chocolate is.


----------



## Patch (Apr 3, 2021)

May I respectfully disagree?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 3, 2021)

But don't eat _mine!
_


----------



## Patch (Apr 3, 2021)

That would be ungentlemanly!!


----------



## SetWave (Apr 3, 2021)

Every man for himself.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 4, 2021)

Only one egg allowed.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 4, 2021)

Half one; Half another?


----------



## Sparky (Apr 4, 2021)

Like a transvestite chicken..


----------



## SetWave (Apr 4, 2021)

All orientations are welcome.


----------



## Tish (Apr 4, 2021)

And must bring chocolate.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 4, 2021)

Graham crackers with mine.


----------



## Patch (Apr 4, 2021)

"Grahamma" or "Grahampa" crackers?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 5, 2021)

Would love either one!


----------



## tinytn (Apr 5, 2021)

*Both are very sweet !*


----------



## Patch (Apr 5, 2021)

Grahmma is the sweetest!!!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 5, 2021)

Okay, I believe you.


----------



## RubyK (Apr 5, 2021)

What if I lied?


----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2021)

Say it isn't so.


----------



## tinytn (Apr 5, 2021)

Lies are not allowed!


----------



## SetWave (Apr 5, 2021)

Tell the truth, now.


----------



## Patch (Apr 5, 2021)

I have never lied!


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 5, 2021)

Sometimes lying is necessary.


----------



## Patch (Apr 6, 2021)

Especially in these 'Games'!!!


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 6, 2021)

Might tread on toes!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 6, 2021)

My pet dragon flies.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 6, 2021)

Does it fetch sticks..


----------



## tinytn (Apr 6, 2021)

Can it fly backwards...


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 6, 2021)

Does it spout fire?


----------



## Tish (Apr 6, 2021)

Only if it's fueled


----------



## SetWave (Apr 6, 2021)

Refueling it is difficult.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 6, 2021)

It eats tin cans.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 6, 2021)

It's a chemical reaction.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 7, 2021)

My dragon flew away.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 7, 2021)

St.-George will find it..


----------



## tinytn (Apr 7, 2021)

*He will return soon..*


----------



## SetWave (Apr 7, 2021)

I hope it's trained


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 7, 2021)

Loose dragons are illegal.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 7, 2021)

Maybe went to Magicland ?


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2021)

He is at Hogwarts.


----------



## tinytn (Apr 7, 2021)

Where is Hogwarts at?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 7, 2021)

It's near Loch Ness.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 8, 2021)

Nessie might catch it..


----------



## SetWave (Apr 8, 2021)

I vote for Nessie.


----------



## Patch (Apr 8, 2021)

Nessie is just imaginary!


----------



## tinytn (Apr 8, 2021)

*You mean not real???   *


----------



## Tish (Apr 8, 2021)

Say it's not so.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 8, 2021)

_Its not so, _Tish!


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 8, 2021)

We don't actually know.


----------



## Patch (Apr 9, 2021)

Just who does know?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 9, 2021)

Wanted to reassure anyway.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 9, 2021)

People wearing kilts know..


----------



## Kaila (Apr 9, 2021)

_I'm not wearing one!    _


----------



## Kaila (Apr 9, 2021)

What do they know?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 9, 2021)

I know it's cold . . .


----------



## Kaila (Apr 9, 2021)

Change out of kilts!


----------



## SetWave (Apr 9, 2021)

Into long pants immediately.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 9, 2021)

How about tartan trews?


----------



## tinytn (Apr 9, 2021)

*Tarten Trews??? Football team?*


----------



## Patch (Apr 9, 2021)

That's soccer, not football!!!!  :>)


----------



## SetWave (Apr 9, 2021)

Soccer or football okay.


----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2021)

What about Rugby League?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 9, 2021)

Comfortable and warm outfits?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 9, 2021)

They will get muddy.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 10, 2021)

Today it is windy


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 10, 2021)

Rugby players won't mind.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 10, 2021)

Maybe a kangaroo onesie..


----------



## SetWave (Apr 10, 2021)

The Kangaroo Rugby League?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 10, 2021)

Can all ages play?


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2021)

Depends on their skill.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 10, 2021)

We take all players.


----------



## tinytn (Apr 10, 2021)

We are playing now!


----------



## SetWave (Apr 10, 2021)

Has anyone scored yet?


----------



## tinytn (Apr 10, 2021)

We need a scorekeeper!


----------



## SetWave (Apr 10, 2021)

And a fair referee.


----------



## tinytn (Apr 10, 2021)

Fans are yelling !


----------



## SetWave (Apr 10, 2021)

What are they yelling???


----------



## tinytn (Apr 10, 2021)

No Score Board yet !!


----------



## Patch (Apr 10, 2021)

Game over, I won!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 10, 2021)

I missed the game?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 10, 2021)

Did you get lost?


----------



## Patch (Apr 11, 2021)

I think she overslept!  :>)


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 11, 2021)

Must have been tired.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 11, 2021)

I was just delayed.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2021)

Keep taking the tablets..


----------



## SetWave (Apr 11, 2021)

No not those tablets!


----------



## tinytn (Apr 11, 2021)

They belong to Moses !!


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 11, 2021)

Moses smelled like roses.


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 11, 2021)

*Take me home soon!*


----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2021)

Take me with you.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 11, 2021)

I'll go there, too!


----------



## SetWave (Apr 11, 2021)

You are being followed.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 11, 2021)

Yes, it's my bodyguard.


----------



## Patch (Apr 12, 2021)

Your bodyguard is HUGE!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2021)

Is it Green Giant?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 12, 2021)

Green Giant has peas.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2021)

Ask for some, gently?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 12, 2021)

No, he prefers corn.


----------



## Tish (Apr 12, 2021)

Creamed Corn at that.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2021)

Setwave or Green giant?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 12, 2021)

This guy prefers neither.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2021)

Green Giant loves both.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 12, 2021)

That's why he's jolly.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2021)

Would he order pizza?


----------



## Patch (Apr 12, 2021)

Pizza is for nerds!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2021)

I've never heard that!


----------



## Patch (Apr 12, 2021)

I made it up!


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 12, 2021)

You shouldn't tell lies.


----------



## Patch (Apr 13, 2021)

Even in these "games"???


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 13, 2021)

Are we role-playing then?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 13, 2021)

Who will be Giant?


----------



## tinytn (Apr 13, 2021)

Depends who is tallest


----------



## Patch (Apr 13, 2021)

Giant in stature only?


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2021)

His instincts are not.


----------



## tinytn (Apr 13, 2021)

His name is Jolly ..(green giant)


----------



## SetWave (Apr 13, 2021)

Call him Mister Giant.


----------



## tinytn (Apr 13, 2021)

I like name ..Jolly.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 13, 2021)

Then, Jolly by golly.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 13, 2021)

Son: Jolly Baby Giant?


----------



## Patch (Apr 13, 2021)

By Golly, it's Jolly!!!


----------



## SetWave (Apr 13, 2021)

Is it Saint Nick?


----------



## Patch (Apr 13, 2021)

Saint Nick is hibernating!!!!


----------



## SetWave (Apr 13, 2021)

The sleep of innocence.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 13, 2021)

He's watching the penguins.


----------



## Patch (Apr 14, 2021)

Penguins... North Pole.... NOT!!!!


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 14, 2021)

He's holidaying in Antartica.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 14, 2021)

What pastimes are there?


----------



## Sparky (Apr 14, 2021)

Pass the imaginary penguin..


----------



## tinytn (Apr 14, 2021)

Playing penquin Pool diving


----------



## SetWave (Apr 14, 2021)

How is that played?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 14, 2021)

Are there any rules?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 14, 2021)

Break the ice first.


----------



## Patch (Apr 14, 2021)

Break if with what?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 14, 2021)

The big icebreaker naturally.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 14, 2021)

Yes, I knew that!


----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2021)

Where is the icebreaker?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 14, 2021)

Did someone borrow it?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 15, 2021)

Will they return it?


----------



## Sparky (Apr 15, 2021)

Better check the CCTV..


----------



## tinytn (Apr 15, 2021)

*Hey, i found it!!  *


----------



## SetWave (Apr 15, 2021)

In the Suez Canal?


----------



## tinytn (Apr 15, 2021)

*Yes!!and stuck sideways ! *


----------



## Kaila (Apr 15, 2021)

Shocking ice is _there!    _


----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2021)

How cold is it?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 15, 2021)

The ice or Suez?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 15, 2021)

Tug-boats to the rescue!


----------



## Patch (Apr 16, 2021)

Sue ez real purty!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 16, 2021)

After icebreaker, what next?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 16, 2021)

Champagne on ice naturally.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 16, 2021)

Ice-cream sundaes for everyone.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 16, 2021)

Ice skating on sleds?


----------



## tinytn (Apr 16, 2021)

*Be verwee , verwie careful!*


----------



## Kaila (Apr 16, 2021)

Thanks for that reminder!!!!!


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 16, 2021)

Canoe through the ice-floes?


----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2021)

Remember your safety vest.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 16, 2021)

Who chose freezing destination?


----------



## tinytn (Apr 16, 2021)

Lets all  head  South!!!!


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 16, 2021)

Antarctica is the south!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 17, 2021)

South shall rise again


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 17, 2021)

Oh, has it sunk?


----------



## Sparky (Apr 17, 2021)

Can't see from here..


----------



## Kaila (Apr 17, 2021)

Pack your swim suits!


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 17, 2021)

Make an ice raft.


----------



## tinytn (Apr 17, 2021)

The ice has melted !


----------



## Kaila (Apr 17, 2021)

Do they rent canoes?


----------



## tinytn (Apr 17, 2021)

We need paddles too,,!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 17, 2021)

Do they charge extra?


----------



## tinytn (Apr 17, 2021)

*Nope!, comes with Canoes   *


----------



## Kaila (Apr 17, 2021)

Can we choose colors?


----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2021)

Yep, we sure can.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 17, 2021)

Every colour but blue.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 18, 2021)

Why not blue canoes?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 18, 2021)

Will we all fit?


----------



## Sparky (Apr 18, 2021)

Not in blue canoes...


----------



## tinytn (Apr 18, 2021)

*What color we need? *


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 18, 2021)

Because sea is blue. (Blue canoes might become invisible)


----------



## Patch (Apr 18, 2021)

Red Sea is blue??


----------



## tinytn (Apr 18, 2021)

The red sea's  red?


----------



## Patch (Apr 18, 2021)

Black Sea isn't red!!!!


----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2021)

The red sea isn't red either.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 18, 2021)

Dotted or striped canoes?


----------



## Patch (Apr 18, 2021)

Camouflaged canoes nobody sees!


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 18, 2021)

What if it capsizes?


----------



## Sparky (Apr 19, 2021)

Might need inflatable things...


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 19, 2021)

Pontoons might be needed.


----------



## Patch (Apr 19, 2021)

Lifejackets must be worn!


----------



## tinytn (Apr 19, 2021)

Water wings help too !


----------



## Kaila (Apr 19, 2021)

Colorful Beachballs show up!


----------



## Tish (Apr 19, 2021)

How big are they?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 19, 2021)

Elbow to fingertips Diameter!


----------



## Patch (Apr 20, 2021)

With or without nails?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 20, 2021)

NO nails in Beachballs!


----------



## Sparky (Apr 20, 2021)

Mustn't have pointy things


----------



## tinytn (Apr 20, 2021)

*Keep your nose away !*


----------



## Kaila (Apr 20, 2021)

Let's not get nosey!


----------



## Patch (Apr 20, 2021)

We must be transparent!


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2021)

As in Invisible transparent?


----------



## Sparky (Apr 21, 2021)

Look, the invisible man...


----------



## Kaila (Apr 21, 2021)

I'd rather be rescued.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 21, 2021)

By a handsome hunk?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 21, 2021)

No thanks...Just brave.


----------



## Patch (Apr 21, 2021)

Choose brave... or handsome!


----------



## tinytn (Apr 21, 2021)

Either one will do..


----------



## Tish (Apr 21, 2021)

Are you absolutely sure?


----------



## RubyK (Apr 21, 2021)

Why does it matter?


----------



## Patch (Apr 21, 2021)

I am neither one!!!


----------



## SetWave (Apr 21, 2021)

Anyone might be heroic.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 22, 2021)

I agree with that.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 22, 2021)

Invisibles rarely get saved.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 22, 2021)

Divine intervention saves them.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 22, 2021)

I'll keep colorful beachball.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 22, 2021)

Keep the ball airborne.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 22, 2021)

Inflate it with helium..


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 22, 2021)

And paint it luminous.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 23, 2021)

Thanks for great suggestions!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 23, 2021)

It floats, remember that?


----------



## Sparky (Apr 23, 2021)

A luminous inflatable canoe..


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 23, 2021)

Attached to a ball.


----------



## Patch (Apr 23, 2021)

Canoe hits iceberg... sinks!


----------



## SetWave (Apr 23, 2021)

Movie of same fails.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 23, 2021)

Okay, let's move on!


----------



## SetWave (Apr 23, 2021)

Onward into the void.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 23, 2021)

I see a star.


----------



## Patch (Apr 23, 2021)

Star light, star bright........


----------



## tinytn (Apr 23, 2021)

Star from the East !


----------



## SetWave (Apr 23, 2021)

Might be a satellite.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 23, 2021)

Look through the telescope.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 24, 2021)

Aliens are looking back..


----------



## Kaila (Apr 24, 2021)

Without a telescope, they?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 24, 2021)

They're laughing at us!


----------



## tinytn (Apr 24, 2021)

That's not very nice.!!


----------



## Patch (Apr 24, 2021)

Space aliens are invisible!


----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2021)

How do you know?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 24, 2021)

That's a good question!


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 24, 2021)

We have alien peeping-toms.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 25, 2021)

Maybe watching our soap-operas..


----------



## SetWave (Apr 25, 2021)

They won't learn much.


----------



## Patch (Apr 25, 2021)

Aliens' intelligence exceeds ours.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 25, 2021)

Our behaviors amuse them.


----------



## Patch (Apr 25, 2021)

Humans are their sitcoms.


----------



## Tish (Apr 25, 2021)

More like reality Television.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 25, 2021)

Shall we wear costumes?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 25, 2021)

I'll just wait backstage.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 25, 2021)

How about sound effects?


----------



## Patch (Apr 26, 2021)

Ladies never stop talking!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 26, 2021)

Have the aliens left?


----------



## Patch (Apr 26, 2021)

Just saw invisible one!!!!


----------



## Tish (Apr 26, 2021)

With or without clothes?


----------



## SetWave (Apr 26, 2021)

Patch was wearing clothes.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 26, 2021)

Was Patch wearing glasses?


----------



## Zone (Apr 26, 2021)

I saw, reading glasses


----------



## Kaila (Apr 27, 2021)

What was he reading?


----------



## Zone (Apr 27, 2021)

Encyclopedia on human behavior!


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 27, 2021)

Is he teaching aliens?


----------



## Patch (Apr 27, 2021)

Patch taught Martians English!!!


----------



## Tish (Apr 27, 2021)

Is that what happened?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 27, 2021)

*He* should know, right?


----------



## tinytn (Apr 27, 2021)

*He's a good Teacher !*


----------



## Zone (Apr 27, 2021)

But they didn't understand


----------



## SetWave (Apr 27, 2021)

They are just beginning.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 27, 2021)

What is their plan?


----------



## Patch (Apr 28, 2021)

Written in invisible ink!!


----------



## Zone (Apr 28, 2021)

We’ll make a guess


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 28, 2021)

What are the possibilities?


----------



## Sparky (Apr 28, 2021)

Maybe this or that..


----------



## SetWave (Apr 28, 2021)

We need a spy.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 28, 2021)

Did you volunteer yourself?


----------



## tinytn (Apr 28, 2021)

*Setwave is our Volunteer ! *


----------



## SetWave (Apr 28, 2021)

I can sneak about...


----------



## Patch (Apr 28, 2021)

Sneak into their lair.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 28, 2021)

Only with some help.


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2021)

And pounce without notice.


----------



## Zone (Apr 28, 2021)

Please don’t get caught


----------



## SetWave (Apr 28, 2021)

Under cover of darkness


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 28, 2021)

Watch out for booby-traps


----------



## Zone (Apr 29, 2021)

Are you there yet?


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 29, 2021)

I can't see anything.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 29, 2021)

We're all _behind you!_


----------



## Sparky (Apr 29, 2021)

What's that squeaky noise...


----------



## Patch (Apr 29, 2021)

Mouse in my pocket!!


----------



## SetWave (Apr 29, 2021)

Rats, we're in trouble.


----------



## Tish (Apr 29, 2021)

Shhh, I hear something.


----------



## Zone (Apr 29, 2021)

Sounds like a cricket


----------



## Kaila (Apr 30, 2021)

They're friendly and talkative!


----------



## tinytn (Apr 30, 2021)

*Wonder what their saying?  *


----------



## Sparky (Apr 30, 2021)

They're reading this story..


----------



## Patch (Apr 30, 2021)

Our secrets now exposed!!


----------



## SetWave (Apr 30, 2021)

Will they help us?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 30, 2021)

Help us do what?


----------



## Patch (Apr 30, 2021)

Do what we couldn't!


----------



## Tish (Apr 30, 2021)

Quick, run for it!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 30, 2021)

Which direction is best?


----------



## tinytn (Apr 30, 2021)

*East, West, North , South*


----------



## Patch (Apr 30, 2021)

Maybe up or down????


----------



## Kaila (Apr 30, 2021)

Left or right, possibly?


----------



## Zone (Apr 30, 2021)

Let's scatter! Quick! Now!


----------



## Patch (May 1, 2021)

Grass through geese fast????


----------



## Kaila (May 1, 2021)

Never heard that phrase...


----------



## Sparky (May 1, 2021)

Could be Martian code..


----------



## Kaila (May 1, 2021)

For what?  Any ideas?


----------



## tinytn (May 1, 2021)

*well, grass and geese?*


----------



## SetWave (May 1, 2021)

Grass, geese and Martians???


----------



## Patch (May 1, 2021)

Does Mars have geese?


----------



## Patch (May 1, 2021)

Sidebar:  "Faster than grass through a goose" is an old saying.  If something moves very quickly, it is compared to the lightning speed grass eaten by a goose passes through their digestive system and is expelled as goose poop!


----------



## Kaila (May 1, 2021)

Patch said:


> Does Mars have geese?


 I wondered that, too!


----------



## Patch (May 1, 2021)

Saw feathers when there!


----------



## Tish (May 1, 2021)

What colour were they?


----------



## Millyd (May 1, 2021)

Sparkly red and white


----------



## Kaila (May 1, 2021)

Called Fire Engine Geese?


----------



## SetWave (May 1, 2021)

Must be Martian Geese


----------



## Kaila (May 1, 2021)

Camouflaged natural environment there....


----------



## Sparky (May 2, 2021)

Incognito geese seem suspicious..


----------



## Kaila (May 2, 2021)

Perhaps we should leave?


----------



## Tish (May 2, 2021)

I think you're right.


----------



## tinytn (May 2, 2021)

North? , South?, East,? west?


----------



## SetWave (May 2, 2021)

Choose one and go.


----------



## Kaila (May 3, 2021)

East, but how far?


----------



## Sparky (May 3, 2021)

Far to the edge..


----------



## tinytn (May 3, 2021)

*Edges are sharp , right?*


----------



## Kaila (May 3, 2021)

The edge of time?


----------



## tinytn (May 3, 2021)

*Time will surly tell.*


----------



## Kaila (May 3, 2021)

But what, not known.....


----------



## tinytn (May 3, 2021)

*We will know soon!*


----------



## Kaila (May 3, 2021)

Let's continue forward, then


----------



## SetWave (May 3, 2021)

Forward into the abyss?


----------



## Patch (May 3, 2021)

Darkness undoubtedly hides danger!


----------



## Tish (May 3, 2021)

Who has the torch?


----------



## Kaila (May 3, 2021)

Light it for us!


----------



## SetWave (May 3, 2021)

We'll feel our way


----------



## tinytn (May 3, 2021)

Can't see a thing!!


----------



## SetWave (May 3, 2021)

Just step very lightly.


----------



## tinytn (May 3, 2021)

My shoes are heavy!!


----------



## SetWave (May 3, 2021)

They'll keep you  grounded


----------



## tinytn (May 3, 2021)

^^^^^^


----------



## SetWave (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Patch (May 3, 2021)

@tinytn known as "Leadfoot".


----------



## Rosemarie (May 3, 2021)

There is light ahead.


----------



## Sparky (May 4, 2021)

It could be E.T.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 4, 2021)

What, on his bicycle?


----------



## SetWave (May 4, 2021)

He's over the moon.


----------



## Patch (May 4, 2021)

Riding the jumping cow?


----------



## SetWave (May 4, 2021)

No, the bicycle, silly.


----------



## Kaila (May 4, 2021)

Might not be him.


----------



## tinytn (May 4, 2021)

Could be an Alien ?


----------



## Kaila (May 4, 2021)

Let's change direction, fast!


----------



## SetWave (May 4, 2021)

Watch this 180 spin!


----------



## Tish (May 4, 2021)

Is warp speed provided?


----------



## Patch (May 4, 2021)

Just grab Superman's cape!!


----------



## tinytn (May 4, 2021)

*Look everyone!!! , we're Flying!!!!!*


----------



## Kaila (May 5, 2021)

Hang on tight, please!


----------



## Rosemarie (May 5, 2021)

We don't have parachutes!


----------



## Sparky (May 5, 2021)

Maybe use an umbrella..


----------



## Patch (May 5, 2021)

Landing onboard ghost ship!!!


----------



## Rosemarie (May 5, 2021)

Is it a mirage?


----------



## Tish (May 5, 2021)

It might be one.


----------



## Patch (May 5, 2021)

Sailors' ghosts are talking.


----------



## tinytn (May 5, 2021)

Casper? the Friendly Ghost??


----------



## SetWave (May 5, 2021)

I sure hope so.


----------



## Patch (May 6, 2021)

One-eyed pirate ghosts!!!


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2021)

Are they acting friendly?


----------



## Rosemarie (May 6, 2021)

With cups of tea?


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2021)

And very big smiles?


----------



## SetWave (May 6, 2021)

DO NOT trust them!


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2021)

Are you very sure?


----------



## tinytn (May 6, 2021)

*We must be Leary !  *


----------



## Sparky (May 6, 2021)

Does Leary know anything..


----------



## tinytn (May 6, 2021)

*He knows about everything!*


----------



## Patch (May 6, 2021)

Leary stabbed Hook's ghost!!


----------



## Tish (May 6, 2021)

Oh, wow that's horrible.


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2021)

NO chance friendly now!


----------



## SetWave (May 6, 2021)

Back to the sneaking.


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2021)

^^^^^


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2021)

Blanket over my head!


----------



## SetWave (May 6, 2021)

Shoes are still squeaking.


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2021)

Take those off now!!


----------



## SetWave (May 6, 2021)

Never thought of that.


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2021)

We'll all appreciate it.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 6, 2021)

What is that smell?


----------



## Kaila (May 7, 2021)

I have NO idea!


----------



## Sparky (May 7, 2021)

Has someone brought cheese...


----------



## Patch (May 7, 2021)

Someone just ate beans!  :<(


----------



## Rosemarie (May 7, 2021)

Someone has sweaty feet!


----------



## Tish (May 7, 2021)

Not only sweaty, smelly.


----------



## SetWave (May 7, 2021)

Don't look at me . . .


----------



## maybenot (May 7, 2021)

Where are the Ghostbusters?


----------



## SetWave (May 7, 2021)

Who ya gonna call?


----------



## tinytn (May 7, 2021)

Better call Bomb squad !!


----------



## Patch (May 8, 2021)

The Bomb Squad exploded!


----------



## Kaila (May 8, 2021)

Are there back-up plans?


----------



## tinytn (May 8, 2021)

*We can make some!!*


----------



## Kaila (May 8, 2021)

Yes, we surely can!


----------



## tinytn (May 8, 2021)

*So what's* *your plan??  *


----------



## Tish (May 8, 2021)

First, we sneak out.


----------



## Patch (May 8, 2021)

Hide in plain sight!!


----------



## Kaila (May 9, 2021)

Behind the tree, possibly?


----------



## Sparky (May 9, 2021)

Not a bonsai tree..


----------



## SetWave (May 9, 2021)

Become very small.


----------



## Kaila (May 9, 2021)

Shrink ourselves to fit?


----------



## Kaila (May 9, 2021)

They'll never find us!!!!


----------



## tinytn (May 9, 2021)

Maybe Mother Hubbard's Shoe ?


----------



## Kaila (May 9, 2021)

Got a tall ladder?


----------



## tinytn (May 9, 2021)

*swing from her shoelaces!  *


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2021)

Quick, climb up there.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 10, 2021)

find what you can


----------



## Patch (May 10, 2021)

Mother Hubbard's feet stink!!!


----------



## Kaila (May 10, 2021)

Please don't tell her!


----------



## Sparky (May 10, 2021)

Her dog must know..


----------



## tinytn (May 10, 2021)

Need some air Freshener


----------



## Tish (May 10, 2021)

And a nose plug.


----------



## Patch (May 10, 2021)

Will 'Odor Eaters' help?


----------



## Kaila (May 10, 2021)

Let's hide behind trees.  (_instead of in her shoe )_


----------



## Sparky (May 11, 2021)

Sasquatch is hiding there..


----------



## tinytn (May 11, 2021)

*He might protect us !..*


----------



## Patch (May 11, 2021)

Sasquatch is my cousin!


----------



## tinytn (May 11, 2021)

*Say Whaaaaaa?     your kidding?*


----------



## Patch (May 11, 2021)

DNA will prove it!!!


----------



## Kaila (May 11, 2021)

Are we safe then?


----------



## Tish (May 11, 2021)

No! Run for it!


----------



## Patch (May 12, 2021)

Hide the children first!!!


----------



## tinytn (May 12, 2021)

How many are there?


----------



## Kaila (May 12, 2021)

And what species, they?


----------



## RubyK (May 12, 2021)

Human beings, I think.


----------



## Kaila (May 12, 2021)

The pursuers or children?


----------



## Tish (May 12, 2021)

No time to waste.


----------



## Patch (May 13, 2021)

Future generations now decimated!


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2021)

No time to lose!


----------



## Sparky (May 13, 2021)

Wind the clock back...


----------



## Patch (May 13, 2021)

Never yesterday, only tomorrow!


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2021)

Perhaps use disappearing act?


----------



## Tish (May 13, 2021)

Where shall we go?


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2021)

To wonder-filled imaginary lands?


----------



## Patch (May 13, 2021)

By plane or automobile?


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2021)

Which one is invisible?


----------



## Patch (May 14, 2021)

Invisible ink covers both.


----------



## Zone (May 14, 2021)

Then we’ll never go.


----------



## Patch (May 14, 2021)

Trust my x-ray vision.


----------



## Zone (May 14, 2021)

Ok, you go girl.


----------



## Patch (May 14, 2021)

Sorry, Ma'am... I'm male!!!!


----------



## Zone (May 14, 2021)

Oops, I’m so sorry!!


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2021)

Invisible difficult to tell!


----------



## Patch (May 14, 2021)

Zone said:


> Oops, I’m so sorry!!


Don't worry, you're fine!!!!!!


----------



## Patch (May 14, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Invisible difficult to tell!


Saw right through me!!!


----------



## Sparky (May 14, 2021)

Truth is out there..


----------



## tinytn (May 14, 2021)

Their all here now?


----------



## Patch (May 14, 2021)

Seeing a thousand faces!


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2021)

Teensy Tiny Bitty Faces?


----------



## Tish (May 14, 2021)

No, the large ones.


----------



## tinytn (May 14, 2021)

*Smiling like moon pies*


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2021)

Toss donuts at them?


----------



## Patch (May 14, 2021)

Don't waste good donuts!!!!


----------



## Zone (May 15, 2021)

Let's have them together


----------



## Patch (May 15, 2021)

I'll bring six dozen!


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2021)

You sure that's enough?


----------



## Sparky (May 15, 2021)

Might be one missing..


----------



## Patch (May 15, 2021)

Only the glazed ones.


----------



## tinytn (May 15, 2021)

*ok confess now, Sparky!*


----------



## Tish (May 15, 2021)

Don't pick on Sparky.


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2021)

We wouldn't, I'm sure!


----------



## tinytn (May 15, 2021)

Was just kidding Sparky..


----------



## Patch (May 15, 2021)

Sparky's spark sparkles splendidly.


----------



## tinytn (May 15, 2021)

*Spare Sparkys special Speech*


----------



## Patch (May 16, 2021)

Speak confidently, never wavering.


----------



## Kaila (May 16, 2021)

Even when no-one's listening.


----------



## Sparky (May 16, 2021)

There's always someone listening..


----------



## Patch (May 16, 2021)

That's where gossip starts!


----------



## Kaila (May 16, 2021)

What are they repeating?


----------



## Tish (May 16, 2021)

Everything they have heard.


----------



## Patch (May 16, 2021)

Whether true or not!


----------



## Kaila (May 16, 2021)

Can't they do _research? _


----------



## tinytn (May 16, 2021)

The don't know how!


----------



## Kaila (May 16, 2021)

Let's stop talking then!


----------



## tinytn (May 16, 2021)

Use sign language instead?


----------



## Kaila (May 16, 2021)

I can do that!


----------



## tinytn (May 16, 2021)

So can i, see?   **


----------



## Kaila (May 16, 2021)

That's a good start!


----------



## tinytn (May 16, 2021)

*Fingers are sore now..*


----------



## Kaila (May 16, 2021)

We'll practice more, tomorrow....


----------



## tinytn (May 16, 2021)

*Yes, we need rest..*


----------



## Kaila (May 16, 2021)

Sunrise sign language class!


----------



## tinytn (May 16, 2021)

*Sounds good to  me!!  *


----------



## Kaila (May 16, 2021)

Everyone sign up please!


----------



## tinytn (May 16, 2021)

*Please be seated everyone..!  *


----------



## Kaila (May 16, 2021)

Take turns introducing yourselves.


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2021)

Was the class cancelled?


----------



## Patch (May 17, 2021)

Not cancelled, just delayed.


----------



## Sparky (May 17, 2021)

Delayed until 35th Octember


----------



## tinytn (May 17, 2021)

*Octember? how bout  Notimber ?*


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2021)

Or quite possibly Deesembruary?


----------



## Tish (May 17, 2021)

How about we don't?


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2021)

Good idea! Move onward!


----------



## Patch (May 17, 2021)

Moving onward and downward??


----------



## Kaila (May 18, 2021)

Not downward; Upwards only!


----------



## Sparky (May 18, 2021)

Might reach the moon..


----------



## Kaila (May 18, 2021)

How many high bounces?


----------



## Tish (May 18, 2021)

As many as needed.


----------



## Kaila (May 18, 2021)

Count as we go?


----------



## Sparky (May 19, 2021)

Don't count on it


----------



## tinytn (May 19, 2021)

*Just count to ten*


----------



## Patch (May 19, 2021)

To ten ten times??


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2021)

Are we there yet?


----------



## Tish (May 19, 2021)

Stop asking me that!


----------



## tinytn (May 19, 2021)

*Won't be long now..*


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2021)

Seems long to me.


----------



## Sparky (May 20, 2021)

Clocks been going slow..


----------



## Patch (May 20, 2021)

Time means nothing, now!


----------



## tinytn (May 20, 2021)

*Now wait one minute..*


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2021)

I can't wait longer!


(  )


----------



## Patch (May 20, 2021)

Patience is a necessity!


----------



## Tish (May 20, 2021)

Indeed, it sure is.


----------



## tinytn (May 20, 2021)

Is everyone ready now??


----------



## Sparky (May 21, 2021)

Just five more minutes..


----------



## Patch (May 21, 2021)

Bring passports with you!


----------



## Tish (May 21, 2021)

Where are we going?


----------



## Kaila (May 21, 2021)

Someplace we might recognize?


----------



## Sparky (May 22, 2021)

It's all a mystery..


----------



## Kaila (May 22, 2021)

What are the clues?


----------



## Tish (May 22, 2021)

Is your sword glowing?


----------



## Kaila (May 22, 2021)

I can't find it.


----------



## Sparky (May 23, 2021)

Batteries have been removed..


----------



## Patch (May 23, 2021)

Sending you new batteries!


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2021)

To put into what?


----------



## Tish (May 23, 2021)

The sword I think.


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2021)

I can't find it.


----------



## tinytn (May 23, 2021)

*The Sword is lost!!*


----------



## Patch (May 23, 2021)

Sharp objects need hidden!!


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2021)

Who saw it last?


----------



## tinytn (May 23, 2021)

It_ w_as not me!!


----------



## Kadee (May 23, 2021)

Look at video footage


----------



## tinytn (May 23, 2021)

Video shows its someone


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2021)

Big? Small? Old? Young?


----------



## Kadee (May 23, 2021)

We have evidence then ?


----------



## tinytn (May 23, 2021)

yep. it is someone.!


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2021)

Animal? Human? Outer-space creature?


----------



## Kadee (May 23, 2021)

Looked like (a) green shadow


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2021)

Very large?  Very small?


----------



## tinytn (May 23, 2021)

Shadow is following us?


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2021)

A tree with legs?


----------



## Kadee (May 23, 2021)

Where’s the exit door ?


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2021)

Other side of Shadow?


----------



## Kadee (May 23, 2021)

I’m getting my shoes


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2021)

Don't take too long!


----------



## tinytn (May 23, 2021)

*Shoes and socks too?*


----------



## tinytn (May 23, 2021)

*Time is running short!!*


----------



## Kadee (May 23, 2021)

I’m ready to flee


----------



## tinytn (May 23, 2021)

No  fleas are allowed!


----------



## Kadee (May 23, 2021)

Green shadow still around ?


----------



## tinytn (May 23, 2021)

Around everywhere ,, there here!!


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2021)

It moves very fast!


----------



## tinytn (May 23, 2021)

*Faster then speeding bullet!*


----------



## Kadee (May 23, 2021)

Wow it’s only streamers   
S


----------



## tinytn (May 23, 2021)

*Streamers look real pretty.!*


----------



## Kadee (May 23, 2021)

You was scared tho 
O


----------



## tinytn (May 23, 2021)

Oh Yeah!! real scared!!   

D


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2021)

Is there any cake?

(no letter for this 4-word  thread)


----------



## Kadee (May 23, 2021)

Opps my turn to mess up …Who’s next     

Remember your dieting today


----------



## tinytn (May 23, 2021)

*Im getting very tired.^^  *


----------



## tinytn (May 23, 2021)

im on  a Diet?


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2021)

Tired running from Shadow?


----------



## Kadee (May 23, 2021)

Only streamers blowing (in ) wind


----------



## tinytn (May 23, 2021)

*Shadow chasing is work!!*


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2021)

Streamers always mean Cake!


----------



## Kadee (May 23, 2021)

Is it someone’s Birthday


----------



## tinytn (May 23, 2021)

Its not my birthday!!


----------



## Kadee (May 23, 2021)

It’s not mine either


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2021)

Must be _somebody's, _though!


----------



## tinytn (May 23, 2021)

*Maybe someone that's new?*


----------



## Kadee (May 23, 2021)

Let’s crash the party


----------



## tinytn (May 23, 2021)

its party time now??


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2021)

Let's eat their cake.


----------



## tinytn (May 23, 2021)

*and bob for apples?    *


----------



## Sassycakes (May 23, 2021)

I stink at bobbing


----------



## tinytn (May 23, 2021)

*you can have 2 !*


----------



## Kadee (May 23, 2021)

Any party toffee apples?


----------



## Kaila (May 24, 2021)

Sounds delicious to me.


----------



## Sparky (May 24, 2021)

Wipe off the hairs..


----------



## Kaila (May 24, 2021)

What kind of hairs?


----------



## tinytn (May 24, 2021)

mostly all Curly  hairs


----------



## Della (May 24, 2021)

and a few Moe's


----------



## Kaila (May 24, 2021)

Don't enjoy hairy foods.


----------



## Tish (May 24, 2021)

Ewe, neither do I.


----------



## Kaila (May 24, 2021)

Let's not eat now.


----------



## Patch (May 24, 2021)

But, I'm hungry NOW!!!


----------



## Kaila (May 25, 2021)

Let's travel someplace new.


----------



## Sparky (May 25, 2021)

Never been to Saturn..


----------



## Kaila (May 25, 2021)

Ring riding fun, perhaps?


----------



## Tish (May 25, 2021)

But we are eating.


----------



## Kaila (May 25, 2021)

We'll wait for you.


----------



## Patch (May 25, 2021)

Eat or fly... decide!


----------



## Kaila (May 25, 2021)

Bring Take Out food?


----------



## Sparky (May 26, 2021)

Might spill the beans..


----------



## Patch (May 26, 2021)

Way too many calories!


----------



## Kaila (May 26, 2021)

All food has calories.


----------



## Tish (May 26, 2021)

Ok, let's go then.


----------



## Kaila (May 26, 2021)

Saturn, here we come!


----------



## tinytn (May 27, 2021)

*Hang onto your hats!!*


----------



## Kaila (May 27, 2021)

Let's wear funny hats!


----------



## Sparky (May 27, 2021)

Maybe Saturn shaped hats..


----------



## Kaila (May 27, 2021)

Great idea *and *camouflage!


----------



## Tish (May 27, 2021)

Why are we camouflaged?


----------



## Kaila (May 28, 2021)

No reason; Just fun!


----------



## Sparky (May 28, 2021)

Better safe than sorry...


----------



## Kaila (May 28, 2021)

Oh yes, that too!


----------



## Tish (May 28, 2021)

What else is there?


----------



## Kaila (May 28, 2021)

Stars on the way?


----------



## Sparky (May 29, 2021)

Watch out for asteroids...


----------



## tinytn (May 29, 2021)

and little green UFO's !!


----------



## Kaila (May 29, 2021)

And giant moon faces!


----------



## Gemma (May 29, 2021)

Beam me up Scotty!


----------



## Tish (May 29, 2021)

^No intelligent life here?


----------



## Gemma (May 29, 2021)

Hard to tell, sometimes!


----------



## Kaila (May 30, 2021)

Don't judge a book.....


----------



## Sparky (May 30, 2021)

All will be revealed..


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2021)

Do not hide anything!!!


----------



## Tish (May 30, 2021)

Give me one reason.


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2021)

You'll be destroying evidence!!!


----------



## Kaila (May 31, 2021)

No crime was committed.


----------



## Kaila (May 31, 2021)

Let's just have fun!


----------



## Sparky (May 31, 2021)

Need some more words


----------



## Kaila (May 31, 2021)

Particular words?  Alphabetical order?


----------



## Tish (May 31, 2021)

Alphabetical order seems fine.


----------



## Patch (May 31, 2021)

Alpha, Beta, Gamma, Delta.........


----------



## tinytn (May 31, 2021)

*Frequent funny friendly Friends *


----------



## tinytn (May 31, 2021)

*I just posted twice !  *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 1, 2021)

We can allow that!  ^^^


----------



## Kaila (Jun 1, 2021)

Have enough words, now?

@Sparky  ?


----------



## Sparky (Jun 1, 2021)

Maybe get one free..


----------



## Patch (Jun 1, 2021)

Free at what cost??


----------



## Kaila (Jun 1, 2021)

_Free _for a dollar?


----------



## Patch (Jun 1, 2021)

Paper or silver dollar?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 1, 2021)

Whichever you've got, please!


----------



## Tish (Jun 1, 2021)

You will be taxed.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 1, 2021)

Report all words received.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 2, 2021)

Some are still unknown..


----------



## Patch (Jun 2, 2021)

I can read minds!


----------



## tinytn (Jun 2, 2021)

Mind if i try?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 2, 2021)

Our pleasure; Go ahead!


----------



## Patch (Jun 2, 2021)

Good luck attempting it.


----------



## Tish (Jun 2, 2021)

Well, we are waiting.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 3, 2021)

Must have gone blank...


----------



## Kaila (Jun 3, 2021)

Mindreader says: Ours *full! *


----------



## tinytn (Jun 3, 2021)

Full of Baloney sometimes!


----------



## Patch (Jun 3, 2021)

"Sometimes" is too conservative!!


----------



## Tish (Jun 3, 2021)

What would you suggest?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 3, 2021)

Always full: _Partly Baloney_?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 3, 2021)

*Is it in yet?*


----------



## Tish (Jun 4, 2021)

If you say so.


----------



## Patch (Jun 4, 2021)

People often amaze me!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 4, 2021)

Let's go mountain climbing?


----------



## Gemma (Jun 4, 2021)

You go, I'll watch.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 4, 2021)

_Imaginery_ mountain climbing, @Gemma ?


----------



## Gemma (Jun 4, 2021)

I imagine you climbing!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 4, 2021)

Easy, _in my mind!  _


----------



## Gemma (Jun 4, 2021)

Great minds think alike!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 4, 2021)

Imaginary climbing or Watching!


----------



## Sparky (Jun 5, 2021)

Better with spare legs..


----------



## Kaila (Jun 5, 2021)

And tiny practice _molehills? _


----------



## Patch (Jun 5, 2021)

With or without moles??


----------



## Kaila (Jun 5, 2021)

Just we humans, climbing.


----------



## Gemma (Jun 5, 2021)

Can we take pets?


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2021)

Where are the goats?


----------



## Gemma (Jun 5, 2021)

They're climbing with Billy.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2021)

And where are Peacocks?


----------



## Sparky (Jun 6, 2021)

Some are in pies..


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2021)

I don't eat that!


----------



## Patch (Jun 6, 2021)

Pies... feathers and all????


----------



## Tish (Jun 6, 2021)

Ewwww that is Gross.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2021)

Weren't our _pets_ welcome?


----------



## Sparky (Jun 7, 2021)

Not,... pets in pies...


----------



## Patch (Jun 7, 2021)

Cats taste like chicken??


----------



## tinytn (Jun 7, 2021)

Catfish tastes like chicken ?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 7, 2021)

With lots extra bones!


----------



## Patch (Jun 7, 2021)

Fish ain't no chickin'!!!


----------



## tinytn (Jun 7, 2021)

Catfish are real fish!!


----------



## Patch (Jun 7, 2021)

Sharks and goldfish, too??


----------



## Tish (Jun 7, 2021)

Ewww that's just nasty


----------



## Kaila (Jun 7, 2021)

Let's grow some _*plants!    *_


----------



## Kadee (Jun 7, 2021)

Veggie or flower plants ?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 7, 2021)

We could eat veggies.


----------



## Gemma (Jun 8, 2021)

You gonna cook 'em?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2021)

Gotta grow'em first, @Gemma  !


----------



## Sparky (Jun 8, 2021)

Can't wait,.. get cakes..


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2021)

Do they deliver quickly?


----------



## Patch (Jun 8, 2021)

Making yourself dandelion wine???


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2021)

NO thanks, not me.


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2021)

How about watermelon wine?


----------



## tinytn (Jun 8, 2021)

I'd rather pick grapes.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2021)

Are the vines grown?


----------



## Kadee (Jun 8, 2021)

Only just planted them


----------



## Kaila (Jun 8, 2021)

We'll need to wait. 

(you included, @tinytn  )


----------



## Kadee (Jun 8, 2021)

Call back in summer


----------



## tinytn (Jun 9, 2021)

Summer is here now!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 9, 2021)

We'll plant and send????


----------



## Kaila (Jun 9, 2021)

Winter there; Summer here!


----------



## Sparky (Jun 9, 2021)

Choose the right one..


----------



## Kaila (Jun 9, 2021)

The _right one, what?  _


----------



## Kadee (Jun 9, 2021)

Veggies , can’t eat flowers


----------



## Tish (Jun 9, 2021)

Shall we just wait?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 10, 2021)

Wait for how long?


----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2021)

I have no idea.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 10, 2021)

Has supervisor taken leave ?


----------



## tinytn (Jun 10, 2021)

Lets play games then!!


----------



## Kadee (Jun 10, 2021)

You go first then


----------



## tinytn (Jun 10, 2021)

What games you like?


----------



## Kadee (Jun 10, 2021)

Games that make smiles


----------



## tinytn (Jun 10, 2021)

That made me smile !


----------



## Kadee (Jun 10, 2021)

Everyone needs friendly smiles


----------



## tinytn (Jun 10, 2021)

Smiles provokes much laughter


----------



## Kadee (Jun 10, 2021)

Don't wet your knickers


----------



## tinytn (Jun 10, 2021)

*Now were all Happy !  *


----------



## Kadee (Jun 10, 2021)

Let’s all sing  now


----------



## tinytn (Jun 10, 2021)

*La ala  la la *


----------



## Kadee (Jun 10, 2021)

Love  hearing that tune


----------



## tinytn (Jun 10, 2021)

*Oldie but a goodie..  *


----------



## Kadee (Jun 10, 2021)

Oldies are the best


----------



## tinytn (Jun 10, 2021)

*Best in the West!*


----------



## Kadee (Jun 10, 2021)

Best of the best


----------



## tinytn (Jun 10, 2021)

*Better than the rest!*


----------



## Kadee (Jun 10, 2021)

By a million miles 
s


----------



## tinytn (Jun 10, 2021)

*Sometimes its gazillion miles!*


----------



## Kadee (Jun 10, 2021)

Seems a long way 
Y


----------



## tinytn (Jun 10, 2021)

*yes, it takes years!*


----------



## tinytn (Jun 10, 2021)

*Sorry, going home now..*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 11, 2021)

YOU made _me_ laugh!


----------



## Sparky (Jun 11, 2021)

Laughter is good medicine.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 11, 2021)

Yes, cures some maladies!


----------



## Tish (Jun 11, 2021)

Yes, it sure does.


----------



## Patch (Jun 11, 2021)

Laugh your heart out!!


----------



## tinytn (Jun 11, 2021)

Live , laugh , love life!!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2021)

Is this Positivity Thread?


----------



## tinytn (Jun 12, 2021)

*Very well could be!!*


----------



## Sparky (Jun 12, 2021)

Don't want them maladies.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2021)

Maladies be gone; POOF !


----------



## Tish (Jun 12, 2021)

Totally Unfair, now what?


----------



## Patch (Jun 12, 2021)

What makes it unfair?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2021)

I wondered that too...


----------



## Kadee (Jun 12, 2021)

Have you smiled today ?


----------



## tinytn (Jun 12, 2021)

*I love to smile !  *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2021)

How many per day?


----------



## Sparky (Jun 13, 2021)

Can't find the calculator..


----------



## Patch (Jun 13, 2021)

Fourteen fingers is enough.   :>)


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2021)

But how many smiles?


----------



## Tish (Jun 13, 2021)

Sparky where's the calculator?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2021)

Can we help look?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2021)

Used it last, for..... ???


----------



## Sparky (Jun 14, 2021)

Counting the missing chocolates..


----------



## tinytn (Jun 14, 2021)

Well it wasn't me!!!!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 14, 2021)

Do you feel guilty?


----------



## Tish (Jun 14, 2021)

It wasn't me either.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 14, 2021)

*NO one's responsible then? *


----------



## Kadee (Jun 14, 2021)

Anyone see Mr nobody ?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 14, 2021)

I saw him yesterday.


----------



## Patch (Jun 15, 2021)

Mr. Nobody is trouble!!!!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Sparky (Jun 15, 2021)

Maybe Nobody knows Nothing..


----------



## Kaila (Jun 15, 2021)

OH, *Mister Nobody does!
*


----------



## Patch (Jun 15, 2021)

Nobody's home is Nowhere.


----------



## tinytn (Jun 15, 2021)

Nowhere to be found ?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 15, 2021)

Let's find it then!


----------



## Tish (Jun 15, 2021)

What on Earth for?


----------



## Patch (Jun 15, 2021)

Somewhere other than Earth?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 15, 2021)

Somewhere over the rainbow?


----------



## Sparky (Jun 16, 2021)

Might need a map..


----------



## Kaila (Jun 16, 2021)

Or me, a *nap.  *


----------



## Patch (Jun 16, 2021)

I nap at noon!!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 16, 2021)

Okay then, rest well.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 16, 2021)

Thanks; *I'm *up now.


----------



## Tish (Jun 16, 2021)

Alrighty then, let's go.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 16, 2021)

Go where ? it’s cold


----------



## Kaila (Jun 16, 2021)

What shall I bring?


----------



## Kadee (Jun 16, 2021)

Better bring a rug


----------



## Patch (Jun 16, 2021)

Triple digit heat, here!!!!


----------



## Kadee (Jun 16, 2021)

Aussie‘s are freezing cold


----------



## RubyK (Jun 16, 2021)

Too warm for Minnesota!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 16, 2021)

Coats, or swim suits?


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 16, 2021)

Hands off my cake!


----------



## Sparky (Jun 17, 2021)

That cake is tempting...


----------



## Kaila (Jun 17, 2021)

Want help protecting it?


----------



## Patch (Jun 17, 2021)

Cake police are coming!!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 17, 2021)

Volunteers to guard cake!


----------



## Tish (Jun 17, 2021)

Can we trust you?


----------



## Kadee (Jun 17, 2021)

Depends on cake ..chocolate ?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 17, 2021)

Lemon actually, want some?


----------



## Kadee (Jun 17, 2021)

Suppose it all gone ?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 17, 2021)

That's possible, I guess.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jun 17, 2021)

You had ONE job!


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jun 17, 2021)

And so it begins.


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 17, 2021)

Landing gears are stuck!


----------



## Patch (Jun 18, 2021)

Kiss your backside goodbye!!!!


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 18, 2021)

Hope for the best.


----------



## Patch (Jun 18, 2021)

"Best" yet to come!


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2021)

Have Parachute all good.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 18, 2021)

Clear landing area, hopefully?


----------



## Kadee (Jun 18, 2021)

What landing area  …didn’t ?


----------



## Sparky (Jun 19, 2021)

Could land in nettles..


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 19, 2021)

Or in poison ivy.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 19, 2021)

Better than *not landing? *


----------



## Tish (Jun 19, 2021)

Na, not jumping now.


----------



## tinytn (Jun 19, 2021)

Good idea my dear..


----------



## Kaila (Jun 19, 2021)

But they're parachutes, remember?


----------



## Sparky (Jun 20, 2021)

Maybe full of holes...


----------



## Kaila (Jun 20, 2021)

Gotta land _sometime,_ right?


----------



## Kadee (Jun 20, 2021)

Have got airport clearance


----------



## Tish (Jun 20, 2021)

Excellent everyone get onboard.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 20, 2021)

Hadn't noticed airport here!


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jun 20, 2021)

Where, exactly, is here?


----------



## Kadee (Jun 20, 2021)

Google beyond black stump  

The Australian expression '*black stump*' is the name for an imaginary point beyond which the country is considered remote or uncivilised


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 20, 2021)

Try to be positive...


----------



## Patch (Jun 21, 2021)

Positive is a plus (+)!


----------



## Tish (Jun 21, 2021)

So it adds up?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 21, 2021)

Adds up to *what? *


----------



## Kadee (Jun 21, 2021)

1+1 equals 2 cents


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jun 21, 2021)

I think we' re lost!✈


----------



## Sparky (Jun 22, 2021)

Might need sniffer dog..


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 22, 2021)

That's a great idea!


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2021)

Not a Flee bag.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 22, 2021)

He’s got flea collar


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jun 22, 2021)

Somebody, call for help!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2021)

Intergalactic volunteer squad, maybe?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 22, 2021)

Hello, 911? Come quickly!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2021)

_What's nature of emergency?   _


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 22, 2021)

It's hard to explain


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2021)

Exactly! It sure izz!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 22, 2021)

There's been an accident


----------



## Kadee (Jun 22, 2021)

Plane train or Automobile ?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 22, 2021)

A bit of each


----------



## Sparky (Jun 23, 2021)

Which bit is worse...


----------



## Patch (Jun 23, 2021)

"Worse" needs a hearse!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 23, 2021)

Send giant, multi-gifted volunteers!


----------



## Kadee (Jun 23, 2021)

Do they need lifter ?

If we phone emergency services the first question is how much does the person weigh .


----------



## Kaila (Jun 23, 2021)

Oh yes; _Need Lifter!  _


----------



## Kadee (Jun 23, 2021)

We need extra help ?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 23, 2021)

You need four words.
@Kadee46


----------



## Kaila (Jun 23, 2021)

(Btw, They dont ask that, here. If possible, they just send firefighters along with the medical...  )


----------



## Kaila (Jun 23, 2021)

*LOTS of extra help!    *


----------



## Kadee (Jun 23, 2021)

Kaila said:


> You need four words.
> @Kadee46


It’s way tooo early for me it’s . 7.45 am and I need a coffee


----------



## Kaila (Jun 23, 2021)

That's okay! Play anyway!       


 @Kadee46


----------



## Kadee (Jun 23, 2021)

Shall I call ghostbusters ?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 23, 2021)

See title of game!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 23, 2021)

Ghostbusters _might do fine. _


----------



## Tish (Jun 23, 2021)

They will get slimed.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 23, 2021)

Wait, what's that sound?


----------



## Kadee (Jun 23, 2021)

Maybe the milk delivery


----------



## Kaila (Jun 23, 2021)

Tossing jugs of milk?


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jun 23, 2021)

Mayday! Mayday!Mayday! Mayday!


----------



## Patch (Jun 23, 2021)

Milkday!  Milkday!  Milkday!  Milkday!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 23, 2021)

Donuts! Coffee! Cake, Please!


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jun 23, 2021)

This is* utterly* disturbing


----------



## Kaila (Jun 23, 2021)

Too many breakfast choices?


----------



## Kadee (Jun 24, 2021)

I vote hot pancakes


----------



## Patch (Jun 24, 2021)

Honey Nut Cheerios, please.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 24, 2021)

Don't want anything octopuslike..


----------



## Kaila (Jun 24, 2021)

We're not serving that ! ^^^


----------



## tinytn (Jun 24, 2021)

*I like Cheerios too Patch!  *


----------



## Patch (Jun 24, 2021)

Oats reduce your cholesterol.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 24, 2021)

As do fibre pancakes ^^^


----------



## Kaila (Jun 24, 2021)

How about bran muffins?


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jun 24, 2021)

Pass some fruit, please.


----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2021)

Okay, Fruit it is.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 24, 2021)

I’ll pass on pineapple


----------



## Patch (Jun 25, 2021)

NO pineapple on pizza!!!!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 25, 2021)

NO pizza till lunchtime.


----------



## Patch (Jun 25, 2021)

Breakfast burritos before lunch??


----------



## Kaila (Jun 25, 2021)

Aren't we full yet?


----------



## tinytn (Jun 25, 2021)

*I am totally stuffed!*


----------



## Patch (Jun 25, 2021)

Still waiting for dessert!


----------



## Tish (Jun 25, 2021)

Fruit is for dessert.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jun 25, 2021)

Strawberries, blueberries, and bananas


----------



## Patch (Jun 25, 2021)

Fruit gives me indigestion.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2021)

Bring your own, then?


----------



## Sparky (Jun 26, 2021)

Just bring the cakes..


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 26, 2021)

Bring enough to share.


----------



## Patch (Jun 26, 2021)

Share with ONLY me!!!!


----------



## tinytn (Jun 26, 2021)

And who are you??


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2021)

Someone who steals cakes?


----------



## Patch (Jun 26, 2021)

Cake aficionado gone rogue!!!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2021)

Come back with cakes!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2021)

Let's go after him!


----------



## Tish (Jun 26, 2021)

Where did he go?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 26, 2021)

To cake hiding places.


----------



## Patch (Jun 26, 2021)

Wow, these are delicious!!!


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 26, 2021)

Quit licking your fingers!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 27, 2021)

but they are messy


----------



## tinytn (Jun 27, 2021)

Any left for us???


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jun 27, 2021)

Let us eat cakes!


----------



## Patch (Jun 27, 2021)

I ate them all!!!!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2021)

We ate the extra's!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2021)

(Thanks for bringing back-ups!  @Sylkkiss  )


----------



## Sparky (Jun 27, 2021)

Maybe keep the crumbs...


----------



## Patch (Jun 27, 2021)

I'm bringing more tomorrow.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2021)

Sparky said:


> Maybe keep the crumbs.


To make crumb cake?


----------



## Patch (Jun 27, 2021)

Crumb cake cookies, maybe?


----------



## Tish (Jun 27, 2021)

Did you eat crumbs?


----------



## Patch (Jun 28, 2021)

Gave them to doggy.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 28, 2021)

Might be more somewhere..


----------



## Kaila (Jun 28, 2021)

Maybe caterpillars took them....


----------



## Kaila (Jun 28, 2021)

Or perhaps some other?


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 28, 2021)

I can't tell you.


----------



## Patch (Jun 28, 2021)

Maybe ask a psychic.


----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2021)

A Tarro card reader?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 28, 2021)

A wise old soul?


----------



## Patch (Jun 29, 2021)

"Wise" can be subjective!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2021)

How about _wise owl?  _


----------



## Patch (Jun 29, 2021)

Owls fake their intelligence.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2021)

Don't we all, then?


----------



## Sparky (Jun 29, 2021)

Maybe ask the owls..


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 29, 2021)

“Hoo!”, said the owls.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2021)

What'd you ask them?  ^^


----------



## Tish (Jun 29, 2021)

If they fake intelligence.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2021)

You trust their reply?


----------



## tinytn (Jun 29, 2021)

*What was their reply??*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2021)

The owls said...."WHOO"


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 29, 2021)

Sounds like a hoot!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2021)

They seemed quite serious!


----------



## Patch (Jun 29, 2021)

Do owls frequent "Hooters"?


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 30, 2021)

No, boycott in progress.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jun 30, 2021)

So...boycotters hate owls...?


----------



## Tish (Jun 30, 2021)

I guess they would.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 30, 2021)

Let's enjoy nature, today.


----------



## tinytn (Jun 30, 2021)

Today is the better day..!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 1, 2021)

Today's destination: Wildlife Park?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 1, 2021)

What if lions escape..


----------



## Patch (Jul 1, 2021)

Try petting escaped lions....


----------



## Kaila (Jul 1, 2021)

Lure them with Cat-toys?


----------



## Kadee (Jul 1, 2021)

On a long stick


----------



## Kaila (Jul 1, 2021)

Toss toys AT them?


----------



## Tish (Jul 1, 2021)

That sounds much safer.


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 2, 2021)

Listen to them purr.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 2, 2021)

They're hugging their toys?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 2, 2021)

The toys are squashed..


----------



## Kaila (Jul 2, 2021)

*Who stepped on them? *


----------



## Patch (Jul 2, 2021)

Stepped on the lions???????


----------



## Kadee (Jul 2, 2021)

No the squeaky toys


----------



## Kaila (Jul 2, 2021)

Squeak! SQUEAK! _SQUEAK!  *Squeak! *_


----------



## Tish (Jul 2, 2021)

What is that noise?


----------



## Kadee (Jul 2, 2021)

Maybe a trapped mouse


----------



## Kaila (Jul 2, 2021)

Trapped under a Paw?


----------



## Patch (Jul 2, 2021)

Appetizer for lion's lunch?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 2, 2021)

Or just a distraction?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 3, 2021)

All seems very mysterious..


----------



## Patch (Jul 3, 2021)

Mysterious times haunt us.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 3, 2021)

_What _do we *know?  *


----------



## Patch (Jul 3, 2021)

What don't we know??


----------



## Kaila (Jul 3, 2021)

Could we find out?


----------



## Tish (Jul 3, 2021)

I guess we could.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 3, 2021)

Where should we start?


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 4, 2021)

What Aunty Em said.


----------



## Tish (Jul 4, 2021)

Poor Old Aunty Em.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 5, 2021)

Might need some tissues..


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2021)

What's her problem anyway?


----------



## Patch (Jul 5, 2021)

Undiagnosed miscellaneous mystery maladies.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2021)

Who told you _that?

_


----------



## Kadee (Jul 5, 2021)

Heard it on grapevine


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2021)

Better than a phone!


----------



## Kadee (Jul 5, 2021)

Someone might be listening  on phone


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2021)

Whisper on your phone!


----------



## Tish (Jul 5, 2021)

No, Siri will hear.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2021)

Does Siri _turn off?  _


----------



## Patch (Jul 5, 2021)

No Siri on Android!!!!


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jul 5, 2021)

Maybe Alexa has answers.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 6, 2021)

She is always right


----------



## Kaila (Jul 6, 2021)

What _were we asking?  _


----------



## tinytn (Jul 6, 2021)

*Ask me no Questions! *


----------



## Kaila (Jul 6, 2021)

*But why not? ....OOps! *


----------



## Tish (Jul 6, 2021)

And so it begins.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 7, 2021)

Where is the end..


----------



## Kaila (Jul 7, 2021)

What about the middle?


----------



## Tish (Jul 7, 2021)

No, it's the end.


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 8, 2021)

I missed the beginning.


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 8, 2021)

Watch this blank space.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 8, 2021)

Been blank for hours..


----------



## Kaila (Jul 8, 2021)

Let's start over again!


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jul 8, 2021)

Don't get me started...


----------



## tinytn (Jul 8, 2021)

*Start up your Engines!*


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jul 8, 2021)

Where are we going?


----------



## Tish (Jul 8, 2021)

I thought you knew.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 8, 2021)

We *choose* the destination!


----------



## Kadee (Jul 8, 2021)

It’s saved in GPS


----------



## Kaila (Jul 8, 2021)

Good, please tell us!!!!!!!


----------



## Kadee (Jul 8, 2021)

Take highway at roundabout


----------



## Kaila (Jul 8, 2021)

Highway to Better Day?


----------



## Kadee (Jul 8, 2021)

Don’t worry Be happy


----------



## Kaila (Jul 8, 2021)

Follow GPS to Happiness?


----------



## Kadee (Jul 8, 2021)

Highway to happiness ahead


----------



## Kaila (Jul 8, 2021)

I'm packed and ready!


----------



## Kadee (Jul 8, 2021)

Who’s driving the bus


----------



## Kaila (Jul 8, 2021)

Have you seen driver?


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 9, 2021)

He's hiding from us.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2021)

He's under the seat?


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 9, 2021)

He said he's stuck.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 9, 2021)

Looking for the cakes...


----------



## Tish (Jul 9, 2021)

There are no cakes


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2021)

Sorry about the cakes!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2021)

They got left behind?


----------



## Patch (Jul 9, 2021)

Forget those godforsaken cakes!!!


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 10, 2021)

Wake up the driver!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2021)

He looks peaceful, dreaming!


----------



## Tish (Jul 10, 2021)

But should he drive?


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 11, 2021)

He's got no shoes!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 11, 2021)

He only needs one


----------



## Patch (Jul 11, 2021)

Which foot works best?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 11, 2021)

Reach the steering wheel????


----------



## Sparky (Jul 11, 2021)

Steering wheel's broken off..


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 11, 2021)

Better just start walking.


----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2021)

OK, In which direction?


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 12, 2021)

Anyone have a compass?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 12, 2021)

Where'd we put it?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 12, 2021)

Think it's gone north..


----------



## tinytn (Jul 12, 2021)

*Northern south or West?*


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2021)

What about going East?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 12, 2021)

Anything interesting, Eastward direction?


----------



## Patch (Jul 12, 2021)

"Interesting" can be subjective.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 12, 2021)

But *I still wonder. ^^^ *


----------



## Sparky (Jul 13, 2021)

An albatross might know...


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 13, 2021)

Shake him, wake him!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 13, 2021)

Driver is _still sleeping? _


----------



## Tish (Jul 13, 2021)

Get The Coffee pronto.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 13, 2021)

Pour into his mouth?


----------



## Kadee (Jul 13, 2021)

No it’s to hot


----------



## Kaila (Jul 13, 2021)

Let it cool off!


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 13, 2021)

Who here can drive?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 13, 2021)

Remember it's long bus!


----------



## Kadee (Jul 13, 2021)

That requires special licence


----------



## Kaila (Jul 14, 2021)

I don't have one!


----------



## Sparky (Jul 14, 2021)

Better shorten the bus..


----------



## Kaila (Jul 14, 2021)

Brilliant idea! ^^^^....Or....*not. *


----------



## Patch (Jul 14, 2021)

Hacksaw on the way!!!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 14, 2021)

Let's get out first!


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2021)

That's a good idea.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 14, 2021)

Where shall we gather?


----------



## Kadee (Jul 14, 2021)

Under big gum tree


----------



## Kaila (Jul 15, 2021)

Sounds delicious and chewy! ^^^^


----------



## Sparky (Jul 15, 2021)

Might be too sticky...


----------



## Kaila (Jul 15, 2021)

Don't lean against it! ^^


----------



## Kaila (Jul 15, 2021)

Who else is coming?


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jul 15, 2021)

I think I'm stuck!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 15, 2021)

Oh no! Let's pull!


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jul 15, 2021)

Ow! Ow! My hair!


----------



## Tish (Jul 15, 2021)

Oops sorry, try again.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jul 15, 2021)

Nice wig, wasn't it?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 16, 2021)

Martians wear green wigs..


----------



## Tish (Jul 16, 2021)

Are you absolutely sure?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 16, 2021)

Wasn't her wig *blue?  *


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 16, 2021)

She dyed her hair.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 16, 2021)

To go with outfit?


----------



## tinytn (Jul 16, 2021)

yes!!, ain't she pretty?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 16, 2021)

Put me to shame!


----------



## tinytn (Jul 16, 2021)

And me too , dear.


----------



## Patch (Jul 16, 2021)

Multicolor Martians mesmerize me!


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2021)

Most Martians make marzipan..


----------



## Kaila (Jul 17, 2021)

^^^ Just becuz they can?


----------



## Tish (Jul 17, 2021)

What if they can't?


----------



## tinytn (Jul 17, 2021)

You can show them!


----------



## Sparky (Jul 18, 2021)

Martian marzipan isn't marzipan..


----------



## Kaila (Jul 18, 2021)

What is it then?


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 18, 2021)

Probably a nut substitute.


----------



## Patch (Jul 18, 2021)

Substitute for nutty Martians??


----------



## Kaila (Jul 18, 2021)

Nutty Martian nut mix?


----------



## Patch (Jul 18, 2021)

Mystery Martian Macadamia Mix??


----------



## Kaila (Jul 18, 2021)

Martian Marriage Mix-up Misery?


----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2021)

What if they divorce?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 18, 2021)

Then there's no dinner.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 19, 2021)

No dinner of marzipan..


----------



## Kaila (Jul 19, 2021)

Order something _else, *please!  *_


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 19, 2021)

I need a menu.


----------



## Tish (Jul 19, 2021)

Where is the Menu?


----------



## Kadee (Jul 19, 2021)

It’s on the laptop


----------



## Kaila (Jul 19, 2021)

Will they deliver _*here? *_


----------



## Kadee (Jul 19, 2021)

Printer ink ran out


----------



## Kaila (Jul 19, 2021)

NO printed cardboard pizza?


----------



## Kadee (Jul 19, 2021)

Might be bit chewy


----------



## Kaila (Jul 19, 2021)

Maybe order something else....


----------



## Sparky (Jul 20, 2021)

Something in a pie..


----------



## Kaila (Jul 20, 2021)

Something eatable; Tasty, hopefully.


----------



## tinytn (Jul 20, 2021)

*How bout Chicken Potpie?*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 20, 2021)

Don't let Sparky cook!


----------



## tinytn (Jul 20, 2021)

We need a volunteer!!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 20, 2021)

Sorry, I'm _verrrry busy!!!! 

_


----------



## tinytn (Jul 20, 2021)

Maybe someone who's  bored..?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 20, 2021)

*who could that be?      *


----------



## tinytn (Jul 20, 2021)

*We have to ask. *


----------



## Kaila (Jul 20, 2021)

Okay, _*Is Anybody Bored?    *_


----------



## Tish (Jul 20, 2021)

Trying to look busy


----------



## Sparky (Jul 21, 2021)

Too busy writing this..


----------



## Kaila (Jul 21, 2021)

Nevermind searching for _volunteers_!


----------



## Tish (Jul 21, 2021)

Don't look at me.


----------



## Kadee (Jul 21, 2021)

Can’t find enrolment forms


----------



## Patch (Jul 21, 2021)

They forms are deleted!!


----------



## Kadee (Jul 21, 2021)

Who’s in charge now


----------



## Patch (Jul 21, 2021)

The ladies took over!!!!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 21, 2021)

Gone to the zoo.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 22, 2021)

Anyone want to come?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 22, 2021)

Will there be octopuses...


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jul 22, 2021)

Only if it floods...


----------



## Tish (Jul 22, 2021)

Have gum boots on.


----------



## Patch (Jul 22, 2021)

Chewed bubble gum boots??


----------



## Kaila (Jul 22, 2021)

Forgot the octopus food.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 22, 2021)

*Oh no, what now?*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 22, 2021)

Go buy more Food!


----------



## Kadee (Jul 22, 2021)

In lockdown no money


----------



## Sparky (Jul 23, 2021)

Octopuses might eat seaweed..


----------



## Tish (Jul 23, 2021)

Seaweed it is then.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 23, 2021)

*Let's make sushi instead! *


----------



## Kaila (Jul 23, 2021)

Gather it in wheelbarrow?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 23, 2021)

OH; Sushi OR Seaweed?


----------



## Patch (Jul 24, 2021)

No seafood for me!!!!!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 24, 2021)

We're feeding the octopus.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2021)

Might need eight spoons...


----------



## Kaila (Jul 24, 2021)

Yes! Or finger foods?


----------



## Tish (Jul 24, 2021)

It's getting really impatient.


----------



## Kadee (Jul 24, 2021)

I’ve lost shopping list


----------



## Kaila (Jul 25, 2021)

Octopus ate shopping list.


----------



## Patch (Jul 25, 2021)

Just make another list!!


----------



## Sparky (Jul 25, 2021)

Don't mention octopus soup..


----------



## Kaila (Jul 25, 2021)

Eight sandwiches? Eight cookies?


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2021)

Right, making the sandwiches.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 25, 2021)

Sardine slices with seaweed?


----------



## Kadee (Jul 25, 2021)

Sounds a bit fishy


----------



## Kaila (Jul 25, 2021)

_Too fishy for octopus? _


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 25, 2021)

Let me Google that.


----------



## Kadee (Jul 25, 2021)

What did google say ?  ^^^


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 25, 2021)

Octopuses mainly eat mollusks.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 26, 2021)

Quoted  @Kadee46  above: "What did google say ? ^^^ "

I wanted, ask same!  ^^^^^


----------



## Kaila (Jul 26, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Octopuses mainly eat mollusks.


Have any very handy?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 26, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Have any very handy?


No mollusks on me.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 26, 2021)

Could anyone find some? ^^^


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 26, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Could anyone find some? ^^^


Call the nearest crabber!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 26, 2021)

Trying to _find one_!


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 26, 2021)

Or, cook the octopus.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 26, 2021)

Koreans eat them live!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 26, 2021)

Just lost my appetite.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 26, 2021)

Only the small ones.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 26, 2021)

Twisted on a fork.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 26, 2021)

They don't fight much.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 26, 2021)

^^^Okay.... but no, thanks....


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 26, 2021)

Let's try a cookie.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 26, 2021)

^^^ Even octopus might enjoy!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 26, 2021)

If not, *we will!  

*


----------



## Tish (Jul 26, 2021)

Mollusks cookies coming up.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 26, 2021)

Mollusk cookie recipes online?


----------



## Kadee (Jul 27, 2021)

Google no chew ..food


----------



## Kaila (Jul 27, 2021)

Google; Can't please Octopus


----------



## Sparky (Jul 27, 2021)

The octopus seems fussy..


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jul 27, 2021)

Octopuses do not fuss.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 27, 2021)

What _do they do?  _


----------



## Tish (Jul 27, 2021)

Let's throw it overboard.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 28, 2021)

Need eight water wings..


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 28, 2021)

Follow the ink jet.


----------



## Tish (Jul 28, 2021)

It could get messy.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 28, 2021)

Octopus afraid to swim?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 29, 2021)

Doesn't like getting wet..


----------



## Kaila (Jul 29, 2021)

Not really an octopus?


----------



## tinytn (Jul 29, 2021)

its a fake octopus?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 29, 2021)

Maybe it's a costume?


----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2021)

Wow, that's very strange.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 30, 2021)

Further investigation is needed...


----------



## Kaila (Jul 30, 2021)

Begin a Research Study?


----------



## Patch (Jul 30, 2021)

Start with factual evidence!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 30, 2021)

^^^_Looks like_ an octopus....


----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2021)

Looks sus to me.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 30, 2021)

Octopus has hidden motives?


----------



## Kadee (Jul 30, 2021)

His eyes are cameras


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2021)

Quick put on makeup.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 2, 2021)

Octopuses might wear lipstick...


----------



## Kaila (Aug 2, 2021)

Don't borrow from them!


----------



## Tish (Aug 2, 2021)

No fear, I won't.


----------



## Patch (Aug 2, 2021)

What won't you do??


----------



## Kaila (Aug 2, 2021)

What _shall _we do?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 3, 2021)

What can we do...


----------



## Kaila (Aug 3, 2021)

We _must_ do *something. *


----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2021)

Thinking, thinking, maybe?Nuh!


----------



## Sparky (Aug 4, 2021)

Could make some whatsits..


----------



## Kaila (Aug 4, 2021)

Yes, let's do that!


----------



## Sylkkiss (Aug 4, 2021)

What do whatsits do?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 4, 2021)

And which materials needed?


----------



## Tish (Aug 4, 2021)

The thingmebob and Thingamgig.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Aug 4, 2021)

Will a doohickey work?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 4, 2021)

A doohickey seems best.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 4, 2021)

Have instructions for assembly?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 5, 2021)

Last page is missing..


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 5, 2021)

How did that happen?


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2021)

You had them last.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 5, 2021)

Did octopus eat it?


----------



## Kadee (Aug 5, 2021)

Seen it blowing away


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 6, 2021)

Well that settles it!


----------



## Kaila (Aug 6, 2021)

Search area, or not?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 6, 2021)

Maybe make another one...


----------



## Tish (Aug 6, 2021)

No! too much work


----------



## Kadee (Aug 6, 2021)

Google Thingamgig instruction manual


----------



## tinytn (Aug 6, 2021)

Google can goggle Thingamgig's ?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 6, 2021)

Would wearing goggles help?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Sparky (Aug 7, 2021)

Cyclops goggles are cheaper..


----------



## Kaila (Aug 7, 2021)

Let's order _those then!  _


----------



## Kaila (Aug 7, 2021)

_Will they fit us? _


----------



## Patch (Aug 7, 2021)

You have one eye???


----------



## Kadee (Aug 7, 2021)

One eyed purple people-eater


----------



## Patch (Aug 7, 2021)

Similar to purple cannibals?


----------



## Tish (Aug 7, 2021)

Purple people eater then.


----------



## Kadee (Aug 7, 2021)

He likes purple cookies


----------



## Patch (Aug 7, 2021)

Eats people, then cookies??


----------



## Kaila (Aug 7, 2021)

_Which is for desert? _


----------



## Sparky (Aug 8, 2021)

Something that's cake shaped...


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 8, 2021)

*Maybe a cake, then?*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 8, 2021)

Is purple cake grape-flavored?


----------



## Patch (Aug 8, 2021)

Possibly potassium permanganate purple??  (You have to be familiar with chemicals used in water treatment to know about KMNO4... potassium permanganate.  But... it's purple!!!   )


----------



## Kaila (Aug 8, 2021)

NO thanks on that! ^^^^^


----------



## Sylkkiss (Aug 8, 2021)

Ever see purple cows?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 8, 2021)

Grazing in Purple mountains?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 8, 2021)

Snacking on Purple clover?


----------



## Patch (Aug 8, 2021)

All four stomachs purple???


----------



## Sylkkiss (Aug 8, 2021)

What about the milk?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 8, 2021)

_I'm not thirsty, now. _


----------



## Tish (Aug 8, 2021)

But it's purple milk.


----------



## Kadee (Aug 8, 2021)

The cows eat blueberries


----------



## Kaila (Aug 8, 2021)

They must be happy!  ^^^^^


----------



## Kadee (Aug 8, 2021)

Jumping over the moon


----------



## Kaila (Aug 8, 2021)

They're good at that!


----------



## Sparky (Aug 9, 2021)

That little dog's laughing...


----------



## Kaila (Aug 9, 2021)

Where's dish and spoon?


----------



## Tish (Aug 9, 2021)

Where is the cat?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 9, 2021)

You think I'm funny


----------



## Kaila (Aug 9, 2021)

Do _you think so? _


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 9, 2021)

I really think so


----------



## Patch (Aug 9, 2021)

Being "sassy" is funny??


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2021)

Let's laugh together then.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 10, 2021)

It's better that way..


----------



## tinytn (Aug 10, 2021)

Laugh ,then everyone laughs .


----------



## Pepper (Aug 10, 2021)

Cry and cry alone


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2021)

Shop and Lose money


----------



## Patch (Aug 10, 2021)

Save for rainy days.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2021)

^^^Spend on an umbrella?


----------



## Tish (Aug 10, 2021)

How big is it?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2021)

Fit several under it?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 11, 2021)

Not cheap cardboard one...


----------



## Kaila (Aug 11, 2021)

Bright colors or camouflaged?


----------



## Patch (Aug 11, 2021)

"Camouflaged" can't be seen!!??


----------



## Tish (Aug 11, 2021)

That's the whole idea.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 11, 2021)

Be very quiet now.


----------



## Kadee (Aug 12, 2021)

Why is someone watching?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 12, 2021)

Cyclops might be watching..


----------



## Kaila (Aug 12, 2021)

Cyclops uses a spectacle.


----------



## Patch (Aug 12, 2021)

Don't cyclops use monocles?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 12, 2021)

OOPS! Sorry 'bout that!


----------



## Tish (Aug 12, 2021)

Can you see him?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 13, 2021)

How to recognise him...


----------



## Patch (Aug 13, 2021)

Half as much eyeliner!


----------



## tinytn (Aug 13, 2021)

^^^

Look for toothless smile !


----------



## Kaila (Aug 13, 2021)

Open or closed mouth?


----------



## Tish (Aug 13, 2021)

Not going near him.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 13, 2021)

Put Patch up front?


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 13, 2021)

*Okay, fine with me. *


----------



## Kaila (Aug 14, 2021)

_Sparky and_ Patch, possibly?


----------



## Sylkkiss (Aug 14, 2021)

Patch and a Mask.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 14, 2021)

Maybe eat extra garlic...


----------



## Patch (Aug 14, 2021)

I'll slay the cyclops!!!!


----------



## Kaila (Aug 14, 2021)

Garlic plus Bravery = Success!


----------



## Time Waits 4 No Man (Aug 14, 2021)

*"Suddenly, he went insane."  *


----------



## Tish (Aug 14, 2021)

It makes you wonder.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 15, 2021)

Maybe it could be...


----------



## Kaila (Aug 15, 2021)

But maybe it isn't ?


----------



## Tish (Aug 15, 2021)

Nooooo! We are doomed


----------



## tinytn (Aug 15, 2021)

*Cheer up old chap!!*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 15, 2021)

Meet at the lake!


----------



## Sparky (Aug 16, 2021)

The water's all gone...


----------



## Kaila (Aug 16, 2021)

Did someone take it?


----------



## Patch (Aug 16, 2021)

The cyclops drank it.


----------



## tinytn (Aug 16, 2021)

Where is he now?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 16, 2021)

Must be the outhouse.


----------



## Tish (Aug 16, 2021)

Quick! lock him in.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 16, 2021)

Throw away the key?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 17, 2021)

Maybe just camouflage it...


----------



## Kaila (Aug 17, 2021)

Cover with leafy branches!


----------



## Patch (Aug 17, 2021)

I need the outhouse!!!!


----------



## Sylkkiss (Aug 17, 2021)

It's out of tissue!


----------



## Patch (Aug 17, 2021)

Cyclops used it all??


----------



## tinytn (Aug 17, 2021)

Recon he really did!!


----------



## Tish (Aug 17, 2021)

Just hold it @Patch


----------



## Kaila (Aug 17, 2021)

Get a new outhouse?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 17, 2021)

Order online; quick delivery?


----------



## Patch (Aug 17, 2021)

Legs crossed ain't workin'!!!!!


----------



## Tish (Aug 18, 2021)

It's here, run Patch!


----------



## Kaila (Aug 18, 2021)

New outhouse; So clean!


----------



## Patch (Aug 19, 2021)

Have you smelled it????


----------



## Kaila (Aug 19, 2021)

Fresh as a daisy!


----------



## tinytn (Aug 19, 2021)

Clean as a whistle !


----------



## Kaila (Aug 19, 2021)

Inviting, cozy, and homey!


----------



## Tish (Aug 19, 2021)

The lock doesn't work.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 19, 2021)

Locked shut or open?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 19, 2021)

Locked shut, for sure!


----------



## Kaila (Aug 20, 2021)

You in or out?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 20, 2021)

Climb out the top?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 20, 2021)

Maybe dig a tunnel...


----------



## Kaila (Aug 20, 2021)

Tunnel to what destination?


----------



## Tish (Aug 20, 2021)

North, no wait, East.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 20, 2021)

East is the Ocean!


----------



## Patch (Aug 20, 2021)

Tunnel UNDER a toilet??????????


----------



## Kaila (Aug 20, 2021)

Forgot about the toilet!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 20, 2021)

How could you forget?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 21, 2021)

Toilet training is required...  

D


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 21, 2021)

"Daddy, I gotta go!"

E


----------



## Tish (Aug 21, 2021)

Enough already go!!

O


----------



## Kaila (Aug 21, 2021)

_Note: This thread's posts do not start with any specified letter.
Simply 4 words that attempt to continue the story._

Let's all start over!


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 21, 2021)

Anytime you are ready


----------



## Kaila (Aug 22, 2021)

What shall we pack?


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 22, 2021)

*How about some lunch?*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 22, 2021)

Have any leftover pie?


----------



## Tish (Aug 22, 2021)

Ooh, count me in.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 22, 2021)

Three slices, so far....


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 22, 2021)

I think I’m sick


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 23, 2021)

*Take some strong medicine.*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 23, 2021)

Or have a nap!


----------



## Kaila (Aug 23, 2021)

Ate too much pie?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 23, 2021)

Pie had secret filling..


----------



## Kaila (Aug 23, 2021)

Oh no.... Not that!


----------



## tinytn (Aug 23, 2021)

Wait for the results!


----------



## Tish (Aug 23, 2021)

For how much longer?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 23, 2021)

Aren't artichokes an antidote?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 24, 2021)

Artichokes might be extraterrestrials..


----------



## Kaila (Aug 24, 2021)

Extraterrestrial Artichokes Invading Earth?


----------



## Tish (Aug 24, 2021)

Do they come peacefully?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 24, 2021)

*Who *will ask them?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 24, 2021)

YOU must ask them!


----------



## Kaila (Aug 24, 2021)

I'm going to bed!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 24, 2021)

Buenas noches, dulce sueños!


----------



## Kaila (Aug 25, 2021)

Extraterrestrial Artichokes still here?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2021)

They've changed into... something..


----------



## Kaila (Aug 25, 2021)

Something big or small?


----------



## Tish (Aug 25, 2021)

Big !! They have mutated.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 26, 2021)

*How big *_is BIG ?  _


----------



## Sparky (Aug 26, 2021)

Bigger that super cabbages..


----------



## Kaila (Aug 26, 2021)

And smaller than _*what? *_


----------



## Tish (Aug 26, 2021)

Smaller than a watermelon.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 26, 2021)

Okay, that's beachball size.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 27, 2021)

That's useful to know...


----------



## tinytn (Aug 27, 2021)

Good to know size.


----------



## Tish (Aug 27, 2021)

Ok, does size matter?


----------



## Patch (Aug 27, 2021)

This could get embarrassing!


----------



## Kaila (Aug 27, 2021)

Sizing Space vegetable visitors!


----------



## Sparky (Aug 28, 2021)

Tomato Martians are reasonable... ...


----------



## tinytn (Aug 28, 2021)

How many we need???


----------



## Sylkkiss (Aug 28, 2021)

Martians don't eat tomatoes ...


----------



## Tish (Aug 28, 2021)

Do they eat cheese?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 28, 2021)

I’ve heard they do.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 28, 2021)

Do they play games?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 29, 2021)

Pin tail on Martian..


----------



## Kaila (Aug 29, 2021)

Mars Bars for winners?


----------



## Tish (Aug 29, 2021)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 29, 2021)

_That's just *too* agreeable! _


----------



## Sparky (Aug 30, 2021)

Must agree with that..


----------



## Kaila (Aug 30, 2021)

Do you *have to?  

*


----------



## Sylkkiss (Aug 30, 2021)

No, you do not


----------



## Tish (Aug 30, 2021)

Are you absolutely sure?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 31, 2021)

Definitely yes or no..


----------



## Kaila (Aug 31, 2021)

_One_ of those options!  ^^^^^


----------



## Tish (Aug 31, 2021)

Well, I guess so.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 31, 2021)

Be more decisive, please!


----------



## Sparky (Sep 1, 2021)

Maybe toss a coin...


----------



## Sylkkiss (Sep 1, 2021)

Coin has two heads!


----------



## Tish (Sep 1, 2021)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 2, 2021)

Sounds better than yodeling..


----------



## Kaila (Sep 2, 2021)

Sounds worse than..... ..._something._


----------



## Sylkkiss (Sep 2, 2021)

Coin has been tossed.


----------



## Tish (Sep 2, 2021)

I call heads, please.


----------



## Patch (Sep 2, 2021)

Martian or human heads?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 2, 2021)

Coin heads much preferred!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 2, 2021)

Will it decide something?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 3, 2021)

Whether to or not...


----------



## Kaila (Sep 3, 2021)

When, why, or where?


----------



## Patch (Sep 3, 2021)

Which head decides what?


----------



## Tish (Sep 3, 2021)

I have no idea


----------



## Kaila (Sep 4, 2021)

But take a guess?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 4, 2021)

Maybe just fifteen guesses..


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2021)

How about twenty guesses?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 4, 2021)

Guess till Success, maybe?


----------



## tinytn (Sep 4, 2021)

Maybe yes , maybe no..


----------



## Kaila (Sep 5, 2021)

Maybe sooner? OR, later?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 5, 2021)

Sooner than too late..


----------



## Patch (Sep 5, 2021)

Make up your mind!!!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 5, 2021)

^^^We did! We're confused!


----------



## Tish (Sep 5, 2021)

Oh no, not again.


----------



## tinytn (Sep 5, 2021)

Are we that old??


----------



## Kaila (Sep 5, 2021)

Confused in the past?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 5, 2021)

How old _are we?_


----------



## tinytn (Sep 5, 2021)

Past my bedtime now..


----------



## Kaila (Sep 5, 2021)

Good night, forum friends!


----------



## Sparky (Sep 6, 2021)

Too sleepy to sleepwalk...


----------



## Kaila (Sep 6, 2021)

*Are you AWAKE, yet?  *


----------



## Tish (Sep 6, 2021)

Well, I am now.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 6, 2021)

Are you very sure?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 7, 2021)

Could be a dream...


----------



## Kaila (Sep 7, 2021)

Is this place imaginary?


----------



## Tish (Sep 7, 2021)

Oh my, can it?


----------



## Patch (Sep 7, 2021)

Anything is a possibility.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 7, 2021)

Is it _*definitely possible?  *_


----------



## Sparky (Sep 8, 2021)

Might have been hypnotised..


----------



## Kaila (Sep 8, 2021)

You don't remember it?


----------



## Tish (Sep 8, 2021)

Searching for key word.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 8, 2021)

Will that help us?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 9, 2021)

Depends on the word...


----------



## Kaila (Sep 9, 2021)

Is the keyword, _keyword? _


----------



## Tish (Sep 9, 2021)

I am so confused.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 9, 2021)

Let's start at beginning.


----------



## tinytn (Sep 10, 2021)

Ok, you start first !.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 10, 2021)

No please..._You first!  
_


----------



## Kaila (Sep 10, 2021)

_Anyone else, *but me!  *_


----------



## Sparky (Sep 10, 2021)

Once upon a time...


----------



## Kaila (Sep 10, 2021)

....there was a forum.....


----------



## Tish (Sep 10, 2021)

That was so loved


----------



## Kaila (Sep 10, 2021)

Members did _nothing else!_


----------



## tinytn (Sep 10, 2021)

But play here daily,,


----------



## Kaila (Sep 10, 2021)

And played here nightly.....


----------



## Kaila (Sep 11, 2021)

Until they decided to..........


----------



## Sparky (Sep 11, 2021)

Maybe join the circus...


----------



## Kaila (Sep 11, 2021)

So googled _Circus School_


----------



## Tish (Sep 11, 2021)

What did you find?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 11, 2021)

Openings for Tightrope Acrobats


----------



## Sparky (Sep 12, 2021)

How thick's the rope...


----------



## Patch (Sep 12, 2021)

Thin as parachute cord!


----------



## Tish (Sep 12, 2021)

But is it safe?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 12, 2021)

Depends on your balance.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 12, 2021)

Lion/Tiger trainers, instead?


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 12, 2021)

I prefer a Dog.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## tinytn (Sep 12, 2021)

Cats are my Favorites.. 

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2021)

*What, not boa constrictors?*


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 12, 2021)

There remains one spot.


----------



## Patch (Sep 13, 2021)

Other spots washed off??


----------



## Kaila (Sep 13, 2021)

Boa constrictors have spots?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 13, 2021)

Calamine lotion might help..


----------



## Kaila (Sep 13, 2021)

Will he sit still?   ^^


----------



## Patch (Sep 13, 2021)

He squirms and hisses.

S


----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2021)

Not going near him


----------



## Sparky (Sep 14, 2021)

Snake charming might work...


----------



## Patch (Sep 14, 2021)

Pet snakes ARE charming!!!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 14, 2021)

Lotion might calm him?


----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2021)

Isn't he slippery enough?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 14, 2021)

Spot remover lotion, @Tish


----------



## Patch (Sep 14, 2021)

A snake named "Spot"?????


----------



## Kaila (Sep 15, 2021)

Got a better name?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 15, 2021)

Maybe Jack or Jill..


----------



## Patch (Sep 15, 2021)

Male or female snake?


----------



## Sylkkiss (Sep 15, 2021)

Don't ask , don't tell...?


----------



## Tish (Sep 15, 2021)

Don't worry I won't


----------



## Sparky (Sep 16, 2021)

Snakes want to know...   

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 16, 2021)

When pigs fly, ha!


----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2021)

Flying pigs, what's next?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 16, 2021)

Swimming butterflies and sparrows?


----------



## tinytn (Sep 16, 2021)

*Wise Worms and Warthogs?*


----------



## Kaila (Sep 16, 2021)

Wondrous sea-serpents and mermaids?


----------



## Patch (Sep 17, 2021)

My mermaid fears water.


----------



## Tish (Sep 17, 2021)

What a strange fear.


----------



## Patch (Sep 17, 2021)

She takes mud baths.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 17, 2021)

Mud *and* soap suds?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 18, 2021)

Mud bubbles too muddy...


----------



## Kaila (Sep 18, 2021)

Let's find dry area!


----------



## Gemma (Sep 18, 2021)

Rinse her off first!


----------



## Tish (Sep 18, 2021)

Don't forget to dry


----------



## Patch (Sep 19, 2021)

Dry mermaid flopping around.


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2021)

Best wet her down


----------



## tinytn (Sep 19, 2021)

Down in the Valley


----------



## Kaila (Sep 19, 2021)

Beautiful shade plants there!


----------



## Sparky (Sep 20, 2021)

Could be a mirage...


----------



## Kaila (Sep 20, 2021)

*With real live deer?  *


----------



## Patch (Sep 20, 2021)

Santa Claus needs them!!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 20, 2021)

He has his own!


----------



## Tish (Sep 20, 2021)

But one is drunk


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2021)

Could be Rudolph again..


----------



## Kaila (Sep 21, 2021)

He needs summer activities!


----------



## Tish (Sep 21, 2021)

What would you suggest?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 21, 2021)

Traffic light impersonation games?


----------



## tinytn (Sep 22, 2021)

Giraffes not that bright!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 22, 2021)

Different games for them?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 22, 2021)

Could try musical chairs..


----------



## Tish (Sep 22, 2021)

What about "Simon Says"?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 23, 2021)

Snacks , and Game Prizes ?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 23, 2021)

Prizes from recycled things...


----------



## Sylkkiss (Sep 23, 2021)

No plastic straws allowed


----------



## Tish (Sep 23, 2021)

No straws at all.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 24, 2021)

How to take turns?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 24, 2021)

Maybe roll the dice..


----------



## Sylkkiss (Sep 24, 2021)

Maybe toss a coin.


----------



## tinytn (Sep 24, 2021)

Draw  a Number Maybe?


----------



## Tish (Sep 24, 2021)

Are we playing Bingo?


----------



## Patch (Sep 24, 2021)

Bingo, bunko, or bridge?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 24, 2021)

Bouncer, Bowler, or Bozo?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 25, 2021)

How many Bozos needed..


----------



## tinytn (Sep 25, 2021)

*We have many Bozo's !*


----------



## Kaila (Sep 25, 2021)

Let's play counting games!


----------



## Tish (Sep 25, 2021)

What a great idea.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 25, 2021)

Count soap suds bubbles?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 26, 2021)

Only count burst bubbles..


----------



## Kaila (Sep 26, 2021)

How about a ratio?


----------



## Tish (Sep 26, 2021)

Should we start identifying?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 26, 2021)

Burst and _Unburst _bubbles?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 27, 2021)

Maybe only empty bubbles...


----------



## Patch (Sep 27, 2021)

Empty bubbles don't exist!


----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2021)

How do you know they don't?


----------



## tinytn (Sep 28, 2021)

tish, this is only 4 words..so will use only your first 4 words..

How do you know? 

Know cuz they popped !


----------



## Tish (Sep 28, 2021)

Why did they pop?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 28, 2021)

Didn't count _fast enough! _


----------



## Sparky (Sep 29, 2021)

Some may have escaped...


----------



## Patch (Sep 29, 2021)

Bubbles have air inside!!!


----------



## Sylkkiss (Sep 29, 2021)

So does my head...


----------



## Patch (Sep 29, 2021)

You must be blonde!


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2021)

Don't pick on blondes.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 29, 2021)

Blondes have more fun!


----------



## Tish (Sep 30, 2021)

If you say so


----------



## Sylkkiss (Sep 30, 2021)

Seniors have more fun!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 30, 2021)

Seniors are aged juniors.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2021)

Juniors are upside down.


----------



## tinytn (Oct 1, 2021)

Down and now upright


----------



## Kaila (Oct 1, 2021)

Okay! Everyone's upright, now!


----------



## Tish (Oct 1, 2021)

Nope need a second.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 1, 2021)

Need help rolling over?


----------



## Sparky (Oct 2, 2021)

Maybe use a pin..


----------



## Kaila (Oct 2, 2021)

A _soft, gentle one?_


----------



## Tish (Oct 2, 2021)

I am up already.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 2, 2021)

Thank goodness; NO pin!


----------



## Sparky (Oct 3, 2021)

There's pin in pineapple..


----------



## tinytn (Oct 3, 2021)

Pineapple pine pins hurt!


----------



## Tish (Oct 3, 2021)

Don't touch them then.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 3, 2021)

It's impossible not to!


----------



## Tish (Oct 4, 2021)

Fighting the Temptation too.


----------



## Patch (Oct 4, 2021)

Pineapple is not tempting!!!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 4, 2021)

That's what _you_ say!


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 4, 2021)

I need more time


----------



## Granny B. (Oct 4, 2021)

Here's a pretty clock.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 5, 2021)

Seems to be ticking...


----------



## Tish (Oct 5, 2021)

That's a good start


----------



## Kaila (Oct 5, 2021)

Does it have hands?


----------



## Sparky (Oct 6, 2021)

One big one small..


----------



## Tish (Oct 6, 2021)

Do the hands move?


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 6, 2021)

Digital, have no hands...


----------



## Patch (Oct 7, 2021)

Clock battery just died!


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 7, 2021)

We're out of time!


----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2021)

Wait found a battery.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 7, 2021)

Does it fit perfectly?


----------



## Sparky (Oct 8, 2021)

Just needs some hammering


----------



## Tish (Oct 8, 2021)

Don't bend the thing


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 8, 2021)

Bend but don't break.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 9, 2021)

Saw a bit off..


----------



## Tish (Oct 9, 2021)

That's a bit extreme


----------



## Kaila (Oct 9, 2021)

Any Less extreme options?


----------



## Sparky (Oct 10, 2021)

The elves might know..  

W


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 10, 2021)

Who knows an elf?


----------



## Tish (Oct 10, 2021)

Look on the shelf


----------



## Kaila (Oct 10, 2021)

Don't see any _here_!


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 10, 2021)

They are not here


----------



## Kaila (Oct 10, 2021)

Search in the cupboards?


----------



## tinytn (Oct 11, 2021)

Checked the clothes closet?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 11, 2021)

Looked inside hope chest?


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 11, 2021)

Blankets are in there.


----------



## Gemma (Oct 11, 2021)

Where can they be?


----------



## Sparky (Oct 11, 2021)

Need an elf detector...


----------



## Kaila (Oct 11, 2021)

Any  _app for that? _


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 11, 2021)

Try Elf.com online.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 11, 2021)

I did, no luck.


----------



## Tish (Oct 11, 2021)

Oh dear, we're doomed!


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 11, 2021)

Santa to the rescue!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 11, 2021)

Can he spare some?


----------



## Gemma (Oct 11, 2021)

He has assembly line!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 11, 2021)

How many elves needed?


----------



## Sparky (Oct 12, 2021)

One at each end...


----------



## Kaila (Oct 12, 2021)

Each end of *what? *


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 12, 2021)

The middle, of course.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 12, 2021)

Exactly where batteries go!


----------



## Tish (Oct 12, 2021)

Batteries inserted, let's go!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 12, 2021)

To infinity and _beyond_!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 12, 2021)

_What is beyond infinity???_


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 12, 2021)

No one knows ... yet!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 13, 2021)

Yet ... the keyword there?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 13, 2021)

Let's search for _Infinity_?


----------



## Sparky (Oct 13, 2021)

Maybe search after tea..


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 13, 2021)

Tea with headache pills...?


----------



## Tish (Oct 13, 2021)

That hopefully will work.


----------



## Gemma (Oct 13, 2021)

How about Tequila shots?


----------



## Sparky (Oct 14, 2021)

Yikes.. who shot Tequila..


----------



## Kaila (Oct 14, 2021)

Will Tequila recover soon?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 14, 2021)

I shot the sheriff.


----------



## Tish (Oct 14, 2021)

What did he do?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 14, 2021)

Let's move on, please.


----------



## Gemma (Oct 14, 2021)

Which direction to travel?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 14, 2021)

Toward joy and humor?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 15, 2021)

I’m trying _my_ best.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 15, 2021)

Too exhausted to think...


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 15, 2021)

But you must try!


----------



## Sparky (Oct 15, 2021)

Try and try again..


----------



## Gemma (Oct 15, 2021)

Can't we just procrastinate?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 15, 2021)

_Sleep_ helped me more!


----------



## Tish (Oct 15, 2021)

Everyone is awake now.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Oct 15, 2021)

Not Sam, he's dead!


----------



## Gemma (Oct 16, 2021)

Say it isn't so!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 16, 2021)

Could he be hibernating?


----------



## Tish (Oct 16, 2021)

Who is going in?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 16, 2021)

What shall we bring?


----------



## Patch (Oct 17, 2021)

Integrity, honor, and patience!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 17, 2021)

Those will fill suitcases!


----------



## Sparky (Oct 17, 2021)

Might need brown bags..


----------



## Tish (Oct 17, 2021)

Or big Garbage bags


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 17, 2021)

My. Head. Still. Hurts!


----------



## Patch (Oct 17, 2021)

I have Tylenol here!


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 17, 2021)

We need something stronger.


----------



## Tish (Oct 18, 2021)

Will Whiskey do it?


----------



## Sparky (Oct 19, 2021)

The bottle's half empty..


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 19, 2021)

No thanks, don't drink.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 19, 2021)

Try cold pack maybe?


----------



## Tish (Oct 19, 2021)

Or a heat pack


----------



## Kaila (Oct 19, 2021)

Or gentle movements, perhaps?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 19, 2021)

Coffee or water, possibly?


----------



## GaylasHooman (Oct 19, 2021)

Squeeze gently, find relief


----------



## Sparky (Oct 20, 2021)

But don't use pliers


----------



## Kaila (Oct 20, 2021)

Maybe use a kerchief?


----------



## Tish (Oct 20, 2021)

Or a rubber mat.


----------



## GaylasHooman (Oct 20, 2021)

Non slip is best


----------



## Sparky (Oct 21, 2021)

Martians are non slip..


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 21, 2021)

Why are Martians green?


----------



## tinytn (Oct 21, 2021)

from eating green olives?


----------



## Tish (Oct 21, 2021)

Or green slime maybe?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 21, 2021)

You *sure* they're green?


----------



## Sparky (Oct 22, 2021)

The green ones are..


----------



## Tish (Oct 22, 2021)

What about the rest?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 22, 2021)

Are there any purples?


----------



## Sparky (Oct 23, 2021)

Only the people eaters..


----------



## GaylasHooman (Oct 23, 2021)

You've spoiled my appetite!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 23, 2021)

Are *you* a Martian?


----------



## Tish (Oct 23, 2021)

Do I look green?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 23, 2021)

Just a little bit...


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 23, 2021)

Maybe Something you ate...


----------



## Kaila (Oct 23, 2021)

Ate dozen green tomatoes?


----------



## Sparky (Oct 24, 2021)

There's leftover spinach sandwiches..


----------



## Tish (Oct 24, 2021)

No thank you, pass.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2021)

Spinach on Green bread?


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 24, 2021)

Spinach pies are yummy!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2021)

They include green eggs?


----------



## Sparky (Oct 25, 2021)

From a Martian chicken..


----------



## Kaila (Oct 25, 2021)

Let's not go there....


----------



## Kaila (Oct 25, 2021)

(_...but which came first? )_


----------



## Tish (Oct 25, 2021)

What about green ham?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 25, 2021)

I'll pass on that!


----------



## Sparky (Oct 26, 2021)

It's just an illusion...


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2021)

Thanks for that reassurance.


----------



## Tish (Oct 26, 2021)

What about bacon, yes?


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 26, 2021)

Is anyone hungry now?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2021)

If it's green, no.


----------



## tinytn (Oct 26, 2021)

if its dessert , yes!!


----------



## GaylasHooman (Oct 26, 2021)

Pumpkin pie for dessert!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2021)

I'll go for _that!_


----------



## Sparky (Oct 27, 2021)

What's inside pumpkin pie..


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2021)

Possibly a baby pumpkin?


----------



## Tish (Oct 27, 2021)

That's cannibalism, isn't it?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2021)

She didn't eat it!


----------



## Sparky (Oct 28, 2021)

The middle is missing..


----------



## Kaila (Oct 28, 2021)

Always the best part! ^^^


----------



## Sparky (Oct 29, 2021)

Replace it with something..


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2021)

Chocolate ice cream inside?


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 29, 2021)

Ice cream! Always room.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 29, 2021)

Shall we vote flavors?


----------



## Patch (Oct 29, 2021)

What is your favorite??


----------



## Tish (Oct 29, 2021)

Chocolate I would say.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 30, 2021)

Chocolate with extra chocolate...


----------



## Tish (Oct 30, 2021)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Patch (Oct 30, 2021)

No chocolate here, please!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 30, 2021)

Are there _any alternatives? _


----------



## Sparky (Oct 31, 2021)

Maybe chocolate in disguise..


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2021)

Would Patch be fooled?


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 31, 2021)

How about Orange Cream?


----------



## Patch (Oct 31, 2021)

Try to fool me!!!!


----------



## Tish (Oct 31, 2021)

Who me? Never would


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2021)

Oh, I wouldn't _either! _


----------



## Sparky (Nov 1, 2021)

Wonder if whatsit would...


----------



## Kaila (Nov 1, 2021)

If whatsit would _whats_?


----------



## Tish (Nov 1, 2021)

Whatever the whatsit does.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 1, 2021)

(_Howmany whatz would a whatsit what, If a whatsit would what whatz?)
   _

Please ignore this post!


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 1, 2021)

Who is the whatsit?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 1, 2021)

@Sparky  gives them away....


----------



## Patch (Nov 1, 2021)

Whatsit's brother is Whatchamacallit.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 2, 2021)

Whatchamacallit lives in Whairrizitagain.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2021)

Is there a whatnot...


----------



## Kaila (Nov 2, 2021)

Can you unwhatnot it?


----------



## Tish (Nov 2, 2021)

Only if I must.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 2, 2021)

Together, we must _try!    _


----------



## Sparky (Nov 3, 2021)

What might not happen..


----------



## Kaila (Nov 3, 2021)

Might not get unstuck.


----------



## Tish (Nov 3, 2021)

But we must try.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 3, 2021)

Sticky remover for start?


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 4, 2021)

Don't use whatnot remover...


----------



## Kaila (Nov 4, 2021)

Only use whatnot unwhatternotter.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 4, 2021)

Unwhatternotter sometimes gets hotter..


----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2021)

Should we cool them?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 4, 2021)

We're all so cooperative!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 5, 2021)

Who's bringing the cakes..


----------



## Tish (Nov 5, 2021)

The Chocolate or Vanilla?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2021)

Some both, or Ripple?


----------



## Patch (Nov 5, 2021)

I will bring strawberries!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2021)

I will bring laughter!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 6, 2021)

You mean,.. funny spinach..


----------



## Kaila (Nov 6, 2021)

Okay  And funny sandwiches?


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 6, 2021)

What's in funny sandwiches?


----------



## Tish (Nov 6, 2021)

Wacky weed I think.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 6, 2021)

Giggles between Two Smiles?


----------



## Tish (Nov 7, 2021)

More like belly laughter.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 7, 2021)

Okay, I believe you!!!!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 8, 2021)

Might need a witness..


----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2021)

What on Earth for?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 8, 2021)

For what you said!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 9, 2021)

How soon we forget...


----------



## Kaila (Nov 9, 2021)

Let's start over, then.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 9, 2021)

Ready, get set, GO!


----------



## Tish (Nov 9, 2021)

Where are we going?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 9, 2021)

To a _mystery_ place?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 10, 2021)

X marks the spot..


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 10, 2021)

Spot on the planet


----------



## Patch (Nov 10, 2021)

A planet you visited?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2021)

Any planet in particular?


----------



## Tish (Nov 10, 2021)

In the Milkyway Galaxy.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2021)

Sounds good, let's go!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 11, 2021)

Better take a flask...


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2021)

Are you thirsty already?


----------



## Tish (Nov 11, 2021)

Fine, taking a flask.


----------



## Patch (Nov 11, 2021)

One flask is enough?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2021)

How many, _Too many? _


----------



## Sparky (Nov 12, 2021)

Better get a calculator...


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2021)

Three per person okay?


----------



## Tish (Nov 12, 2021)

That sounds about right.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2021)

And bring sleeping bags?


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 12, 2021)

Where's the spaceship pad?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 12, 2021)

Sylkkiss said:


> Where's the spaceship pad?



We'll pick you up!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 13, 2021)

Might need a net...


----------



## Kaila (Nov 13, 2021)

Passengers jump into net?


----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2021)

Do we have to?


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 13, 2021)

Boy, I hope not


----------



## Kaila (Nov 13, 2021)

Elevator Helicopter, then perhaps?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 14, 2021)

Maybe a big catapult..


----------



## Tish (Nov 14, 2021)

How about a cannon?


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 14, 2021)

Maybe  a Tesla rocket...


----------



## Kaila (Nov 14, 2021)

Maybe _all the above?     _


----------



## Patch (Nov 14, 2021)

Why not teleport yourself?


----------



## Tish (Nov 15, 2021)

Beam me up Patch!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2021)

Form a line, please!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 16, 2021)

Might not arrive intact..


----------



## Tish (Nov 16, 2021)

Idea scrapped, will walk.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 16, 2021)

Make my own wings!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 17, 2021)

Get in a flap...


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 17, 2021)

Angels have wings... Right?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2021)

And aspiring imaginary birds?


----------



## Tish (Nov 17, 2021)

Careful now, wax melts.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 18, 2021)

Don't start dripping everywhere..


----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2021)

Don't hide all the towels.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2021)

Sure is a mess!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 19, 2021)

Maybe make wax figures...


----------



## Tish (Nov 19, 2021)

Of what per se?


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 19, 2021)

Like in wax museum?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 19, 2021)

Celebrity or Historical Figures?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 20, 2021)

Maybe those per-se things..


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2021)

Or other per-se things.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 20, 2021)

Which per-se is preferable?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 21, 2021)

Maybe the funny one..


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2021)

Funny ones could work.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 21, 2021)

Could work _for what? 

_


----------



## Sparky (Nov 22, 2021)

Could work for peanuts...


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 22, 2021)

Show me the money!


----------



## Tish (Nov 22, 2021)

Will you share it?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 23, 2021)

A definite possible maybe..


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2021)

Alrighty, then I'm in.


----------



## Patch (Nov 23, 2021)

The money is mine!!!!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 24, 2021)

^^^   ...(all of you  )


----------



## Kaila (Nov 24, 2021)

Patch said:


> The money is mine!!!!



Don't let him run!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 24, 2021)

It's only Martian money..


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2021)

Let him have it.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 24, 2021)

Not usable on Earth!


----------



## Patch (Nov 24, 2021)

Photo of Martian ATM!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 24, 2021)

"_Eat one and Soar!"   ?? _


----------



## Patch (Nov 24, 2021)

Eat two and ROAR!!!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 24, 2021)

Please don't eat three!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 25, 2021)

Could get too messy...


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2021)

Bring a damp towel?


----------



## Tish (Nov 25, 2021)

And lick your fingers.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2021)

Don't waste _any_ chocolate!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 26, 2021)

The Chocolate Police watching...


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2021)

@Sparky ^^


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2021)

Chocolate uniforms and badges?


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2021)

Oompa loompas are angry.


----------



## Patch (Nov 26, 2021)

Tell them, "Get real!"


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2021)

They lost their chocolate?


----------



## Patch (Nov 27, 2021)

Rabid chocoholics ate it!!!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2021)

Would they accept Vanilla?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 27, 2021)

Maybe when they're sleepwalking...


----------



## Sylkkiss (Nov 27, 2021)

How about bit currency?


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2021)

Let's set a trap.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2021)

But _then what, afterwards?  _


----------



## Sparky (Nov 28, 2021)

Might need to interrogate...


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2021)

Getting the water board.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2021)

Let's just _ask nicely!  _


----------



## Sparky (Nov 29, 2021)

Which one is Nicely...


----------



## RubyK (Nov 29, 2021)

Nicely is the blonde!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 29, 2021)

With the giant bonnet!


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2021)

No, the other one.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 29, 2021)

Wearing the tiny cap?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 30, 2021)

No, that's the elf..


----------



## Kaila (Nov 30, 2021)

They keep changing places!


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2021)

The shelf fell down.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 30, 2021)

Let's go outdoors now!


----------



## Gemma (Nov 30, 2021)

Bring some snow shovels.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 30, 2021)

And a sled too?


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 30, 2021)

I want to ski.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 1, 2021)

Maybe some hot cakes..


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2021)

Leave cakes for later.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 1, 2021)

Let them eat cake...?


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2021)

That's fine Marie Antoinette.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 2, 2021)

Not going indoors yet!!! 

))


----------



## Sparky (Dec 2, 2021)

Might need a blanket...


----------



## Kaila (Dec 2, 2021)

Tent and Bedtime story?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 3, 2021)

Once upon a time...


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2021)

..._there were four *giant..........*_


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 3, 2021)

...who loved to dance......


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2021)

And lived under a.....


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2021)

_Huge, Sprawling, Magnificent, Unusual......_


----------



## Sparky (Dec 4, 2021)

Sequined camel hump shaped...


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2021)

...Long, Tall, thin *But......*


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2021)

They had no music


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2021)

They cried _Giant Tears. 

_


----------



## Gemma (Dec 4, 2021)

Need a bigger hanky!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 5, 2021)

Hanky's smaller than Panky...


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2021)

Really, by how much?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2021)

Some amounts are _immeasurable! _


----------



## Patch (Dec 5, 2021)

Unimaginably immeasurable infinitesimal amounts??


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2021)

So what do we do now?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 6, 2021)

Imagine unimaginable imaginary issues?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 7, 2021)

Can't see any yet..


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2021)

Nope, neither can I.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 7, 2021)

Me? i can only imagine.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 7, 2021)

Imagine _huge flower gardens?  _


----------



## Patch (Dec 8, 2021)

Huge flowers or gardens?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 8, 2021)

Huge flowers eat sausages...


----------



## Kaila (Dec 8, 2021)

Aren't most flowers vegetarians?


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2021)

Nope, some are carnivorous.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 8, 2021)

Let's not water those. ?


----------



## Patch (Dec 8, 2021)

Deadly daffodils denied dentures.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 8, 2021)

Their insurance won't cover!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 9, 2021)

Creeping vines creep around...


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 9, 2021)

Carnivorous kudzu is creepy...


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2021)

Venus Flytraps are scary.


----------



## Sachet (Dec 9, 2021)

I am scared flyless !


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2021)

Maybe you shouldn't fly.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 11, 2021)

Better not do something..


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2021)

Something *not* terribly terrifying?


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2021)

Perhaps walking would do.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 11, 2021)

Let's walk this way.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2021)

On tip-toes or how?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 12, 2021)

Not on a tightrope...


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2021)

Okay, up the mountain.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2021)

And down, other side?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 13, 2021)

If there is one...


----------



## Kaila (Dec 13, 2021)

A single_-sided mountain?_


----------



## tinytn (Dec 13, 2021)

Creeping around the mountain !


----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2021)

Reaching the top now.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 14, 2021)

What is in view?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 14, 2021)

It's only a molehill...


----------



## Kaila (Dec 14, 2021)

Very teensy tiny hill?


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2021)

Let's get down now.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 15, 2021)

Where's Jack and Jill..


----------



## Gemma (Dec 15, 2021)

Fetching water in pails.


----------



## Tish (Dec 15, 2021)

The pails have holes.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 16, 2021)

Fix them with something...


----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2021)

Will Masking tape do?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 17, 2021)

Might need a hammer..


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2021)

Do we need nails?


----------



## Patch (Dec 17, 2021)

Black glue-on fingernails??


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 17, 2021)

Don't drop the pail!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 18, 2021)

Don't kick the bucket..


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2021)

Down from hill yet?


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 18, 2021)

There's snow: ski down...


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2021)

^^^Better than rolling down!


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2021)

But rolling is fun.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2021)

We'll _*meet* others, there! 

_


----------



## Sparky (Dec 19, 2021)

Will they have buckets...


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2021)

If _you'd like_, *sure!   *


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2021)

What on Earth for?


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 19, 2021)

To fill with snow


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2021)

....for building Snow Houses....


----------



## Sparky (Dec 20, 2021)

and funny shaped snowmen...


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2021)

Ok, proceed with filling.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 20, 2021)

And gathering to build!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 21, 2021)

There's only one bucket..  ^^


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 21, 2021)

There's a snow shovel ...


----------



## Kaila (Dec 21, 2021)

Not much for supplies!


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 21, 2021)

Igloos just need ice


----------



## Kaila (Dec 21, 2021)

_Thanks for reminding us!!!!     

_


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2021)

Off to buy buckets.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 21, 2021)

Buy all they have!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 22, 2021)

Don't forget the carrots.. ..


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2021)

Could I _eat_ one?


----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2021)

For sure you can.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2021)

You're all very generous!


----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2021)

Generous and hilarious , excellent  combo's!!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2021)

Nice to see friends!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 23, 2021)

Friends with cakes too...


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2021)

_Carrot cake, _no doubt!


----------



## Tish (Dec 23, 2021)

Cake is cake, right?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2021)

Yes, accepting all types!


----------



## Patch (Dec 23, 2021)

Accepting day-old fruitcake???


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2021)

Every cake *except that!*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 24, 2021)

Fruitcake tastes like wood !


----------



## Kaila (Dec 24, 2021)

Wooden Fake Cake, Nooooooo!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 24, 2021)

Chocolate logs are wooden..


----------



## Tish (Dec 24, 2021)

No, they are not!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 24, 2021)

Have you eaten one?


----------



## Patch (Dec 25, 2021)

Can't eat just one!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2021)

Can you eat _more_?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 25, 2021)

More on the way...


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2021)

Possible to cancel order?


----------



## Patch (Dec 25, 2021)

Delivery service ringing doorbell!!!!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2021)

Let's hide very quickly!


----------



## Patch (Dec 26, 2021)

Hiding in plain sight!

T


----------



## Tish (Dec 26, 2021)

They are still here.

E


----------



## Kaila (Dec 26, 2021)

@Tish   and @Patch  (_there are no letter requirements in this game, remember?  Just 4 words.  )_


----------



## Kaila (Dec 26, 2021)

Out the back door!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 27, 2021)

It's a cat flap ...


----------



## Kaila (Dec 27, 2021)

Can we squeeze through?


----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2021)

Help, I am stuck.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 27, 2021)

Oh no! NOT _stuck?!!!

LOL:)_


----------



## Patch (Dec 27, 2021)

Head outside, rear inside?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 27, 2021)

Halfway in; Halfway out?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 28, 2021)

Might need a saw...


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 28, 2021)

No use some Oil


----------



## Kaila (Dec 28, 2021)

To slippery slide out?


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2021)

I'm oiled, now pull.


----------



## Patch (Dec 28, 2021)

Pull feet or head?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 28, 2021)

Pull hand? Nose? Toes?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 28, 2021)

Oil door hinges instead?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 29, 2021)

Might need some buttering...


----------



## Kaila (Dec 29, 2021)

_Butter her up, _maybe?


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2021)

I will slither out now.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 29, 2021)

Send back a report.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 29, 2021)

Will come back greasy.


----------



## Patch (Dec 29, 2021)

Story's plot "sliding" away!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 29, 2021)

Everyone follow slippery path!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 30, 2021)

Better not look down...


----------



## Kaila (Dec 30, 2021)

Okay, I definitely won't!


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2021)

Down we all slide.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 30, 2021)

How far is down?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 30, 2021)

Let's not measure it.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 31, 2021)

Think of a number...


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2021)

19...Thinking....17...15!


----------



## Patch (Dec 31, 2021)

Nowhere even close, Ma'am!!!


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2022)

Well, let us proceed.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 1, 2022)

Where's our next adventure?


----------



## Patch (Jan 1, 2022)

I'm solving cold cases.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 1, 2022)

Do they involve refrigerators?


----------



## Sparky (Jan 2, 2022)

Maybe the missing igloo...


----------



## Tish (Jan 2, 2022)

Or the missing Husky. ( Shocking Business, it's like driving a car with a flat.)


----------



## Patch (Jan 3, 2022)

Just discovered something surprising!!!!


----------



## Sparky (Jan 3, 2022)

A four legged chicken..


----------



## Kaila (Jan 3, 2022)

A furry SF member?


----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2022)

With or without furballs?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 3, 2022)

Can you *comb fur? *


----------



## Sparky (Jan 4, 2022)

Not with a honeycomb...


----------



## Kaila (Jan 4, 2022)

Bear is following _you!  _


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2022)

Yikes! running mode activate!


----------



## Patch (Jan 4, 2022)

Bears hibernate in winter!!


----------



## Kaila (Jan 4, 2022)

They only want honey!


----------



## Patch (Jan 4, 2022)

My "honey" spoken for!!!!  (She's a keeper!!!)


----------



## Kaila (Jan 4, 2022)

Hide quickly in cave!


----------



## Sparky (Jan 5, 2022)

There might be bats...


----------



## Kaila (Jan 5, 2022)

For Cave Baseball games?


----------



## Tish (Jan 5, 2022)

I don't think so.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 5, 2022)

Why the bats then?


----------



## Tish (Jan 6, 2022)

I have no idea, you?


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 6, 2022)

Bats dodge baseball bats...


----------



## Jackie23 (Jan 6, 2022)

Especially bats in caves.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 7, 2022)

Bats are upside down...


----------



## tinytn (Jan 7, 2022)

Bats are taking naps..


----------



## Tish (Jan 7, 2022)

Shhhh.. don't wake them.


----------



## Patch (Jan 7, 2022)

Rabid bats chasing me!!!!!!


----------



## Kaila (Jan 7, 2022)

Exit cave, right away!


----------



## Patch (Jan 7, 2022)

Running fast towards daylight!!!


----------



## Kaila (Jan 7, 2022)

Quick, don't look back!


----------



## Sparky (Jan 8, 2022)

Pandas are waiting outside...


----------



## Kaila (Jan 8, 2022)

Are they friendly ones?


----------



## Tish (Jan 8, 2022)

Do they look friendly?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 8, 2022)

Who's gonna look _first?  _


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 8, 2022)

I will, Love Pandas!


----------



## Kaila (Jan 8, 2022)

Take some bamboo, then!


----------



## Sparky (Jan 9, 2022)

Could make bamboo cake..


----------



## Kaila (Jan 9, 2022)

Not _everyone _loves cake!


----------



## Patch (Jan 9, 2022)

Bake me cake... please!!!!


----------



## Tish (Jan 9, 2022)

Not cake again, Really?


----------



## Patch (Jan 9, 2022)

Bake ice cream instead!


----------



## Tish (Jan 10, 2022)

Deep fry it maybe.


----------



## Jackie23 (Jan 10, 2022)

I'm tired of cake.


----------



## tinytn (Jan 10, 2022)

*Make Brown bread instead .*


----------



## Tish (Jan 11, 2022)

Will it taste good?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 11, 2022)

No, but who cares?


----------



## Tish (Jan 12, 2022)

I care for starters.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 12, 2022)

I care for _seconds!  _


----------



## Sparky (Jan 13, 2022)

Sixty seconds every minute...


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 13, 2022)

Take a minute, breathe


----------



## Kaila (Jan 13, 2022)

Everybody feel better now?


----------



## Tish (Jan 13, 2022)

Much better, thank you.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 13, 2022)

Shall we start over?


----------



## Patch (Jan 13, 2022)

Of course we should!!!


----------



## Sparky (Jan 14, 2022)

Where is square one...


----------



## Kaila (Jan 14, 2022)

Three squares behind four?


----------



## Patch (Jan 14, 2022)

Can One catch up?


----------



## Tish (Jan 14, 2022)

Maybe, just try it.


----------



## Patch (Jan 14, 2022)

You bet I will!!!


----------



## Kaila (Jan 14, 2022)

Leap forward with enthusiasm!


----------



## Patch (Jan 14, 2022)

Leaping from my recliner!


----------



## Sparky (Jan 15, 2022)

Who is that recliner...


----------



## Kaila (Jan 15, 2022)

Someone apparently fell asleep.


----------



## Tish (Jan 15, 2022)

Should we wake them?


----------



## Patch (Jan 15, 2022)

Wake a sleeping grouch???


----------



## Kaila (Jan 16, 2022)

Throw water from afar?


----------



## Sparky (Jan 16, 2022)

Not sure how far..


----------



## Kaila (Jan 16, 2022)

Far enough to escape!


----------



## Tish (Jan 16, 2022)

Let's get going then.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 16, 2022)

Let's take the train.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 16, 2022)

Riding along in caboose!


----------



## Patch (Jan 17, 2022)

Caboose or the calaboose???


----------



## Sparky (Jan 17, 2022)

Caboose seems more comfortable..


----------



## Tish (Jan 17, 2022)

If you say so.


----------



## Patch (Jan 17, 2022)

Cabooses are poor leaders.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 18, 2022)

We could go backwards.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 18, 2022)

Like a time machine...


----------



## Kaila (Jan 18, 2022)

Time machine by train.....


----------



## Tish (Jan 18, 2022)

Or we could Fly.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 18, 2022)

Fly south for winter.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 18, 2022)

Difficult to fly backwards!


----------



## Patch (Jan 18, 2022)

Did you  actually try???


----------



## Tish (Jan 19, 2022)

Of course, I did.


----------



## Patch (Jan 19, 2022)

By flapping your wings??


----------



## Tish (Jan 20, 2022)

Of course my wings.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 20, 2022)

Hmmm, fly by night?


----------



## Patch (Jan 20, 2022)

So, she's gone "batty"????


----------



## Kaila (Jan 20, 2022)

Butterfly wings are spectacular!


----------



## Patch (Jan 21, 2022)

So many different colors!


----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2022)

They are so beautiful.


----------



## Jackie23 (Jan 21, 2022)

Fluttering here there everywhere.


----------



## Patch (Jan 22, 2022)

And then they die....... :<(


----------



## Tish (Jan 22, 2022)

Oh, so very sad.


----------



## Patch (Jan 22, 2022)

More will hatch tomorrow.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 22, 2022)

No time to wait!


----------



## Sparky (Jan 23, 2022)

Wonder how butter flys...


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2022)

Slip Sliding through air?


----------



## Patch (Jan 23, 2022)

Faster than Ol' Leo!


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 23, 2022)

A kaleidoscope of butterflies!!


----------



## Tish (Jan 23, 2022)

Oh, how very beautiful.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2022)

_What could be nicer?  _


----------



## Patch (Jan 23, 2022)

Perhaps a French city??    ('Nice' is a city on the French Riviera.)


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2022)

I prefer butterflies, thanks.


----------



## Patch (Jan 23, 2022)

Aren't they just moths??


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2022)

No, not fuzzy antennae!


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 23, 2022)

Moths are night-time butterflies.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2022)

Oh yes, *that too! *


----------



## Sparky (Jan 24, 2022)

Butterflies don't eat socks...


----------



## Tish (Jan 24, 2022)

Moths certainly do so. ( I have a secret moth in my washing machine, I will find him one day,)


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 24, 2022)

People call moths Candle-flies


----------



## Kaila (Jan 24, 2022)

I hadn't heard that!


----------



## Patch (Jan 24, 2022)

Butterflies are winged grubworms!!


----------



## Tish (Jan 25, 2022)

They are still pretty.


----------



## Patch (Jan 25, 2022)

Beauty only wing deep???


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 25, 2022)

Caterpillars eat your plants.


----------



## Patch (Jan 26, 2022)

Fat caterpillars, fat butterflies??


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 26, 2022)

Green caterpillars, green butterflies?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 26, 2022)

Are butterflies _flying flowers? _


----------



## Tish (Jan 26, 2022)

They sure like it.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 26, 2022)

Butterflies in your tummy?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 27, 2022)

No, but caterpillars are.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2022)

You ate rotten apples?


----------



## Sparky (Jan 27, 2022)

Let Sasquatch have them...


----------



## Tish (Jan 27, 2022)

You are feeding them.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2022)

Leave them with note?


----------



## Patch (Jan 27, 2022)

I have no pencil!!!


----------



## tinytn (Jan 27, 2022)

You have an Eraser?


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 27, 2022)

Use a wipe-clean board.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 28, 2022)

You mean a whiteboard?


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 28, 2022)

No, why be different?


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 28, 2022)

Chalk and black board...?


----------



## Tish (Jan 28, 2022)

Don't have either here.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 28, 2022)

Do they have e-mail?


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 28, 2022)

That would be easier.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 29, 2022)

What's wrong with pigeons..


----------



## Kaila (Jan 29, 2022)

Might fly wrong direction?


----------



## Tish (Jan 29, 2022)

Should we double back?


----------



## Patch (Jan 29, 2022)

Double back to where?


----------



## Kaila (Jan 29, 2022)

Will we recognize anything?


----------



## Patch (Jan 29, 2022)

Does it look familiar?


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 29, 2022)

It's shrouded in fog.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 30, 2022)

Think there's seven eyes...


----------



## Patch (Jan 30, 2022)

Seven one-eyed pirates???


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 30, 2022)

Oh, for pity sakes!!!


----------



## Tish (Jan 30, 2022)

Easy does it, everyone.


----------



## Patch (Jan 30, 2022)

Does that include me???  :>)


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 30, 2022)

Is someone being provocative?


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jan 31, 2022)

We need to focus...


----------



## Tish (Jan 31, 2022)

Now, that's good advice.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 31, 2022)

All focused, now what?


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 31, 2022)

Concentrate on the problem.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 1, 2022)

While seven eyes watch?


----------



## Sparky (Feb 1, 2022)

Now they're swirling around...


----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2022)

Can we stop them?


----------



## Patch (Feb 1, 2022)

Just say "Pretty please".


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 1, 2022)

They love being flattered.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 2, 2022)

_Never seen any nicer!!!    _


----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2022)

Fine, Saying "Pretty Please"


----------



## Kaila (Feb 2, 2022)

*Too much*_ flattery, perhaps? _


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 2, 2022)

Please, please, Oh, please


----------



## Kaila (Feb 2, 2022)

Please *what, *I forgot......


----------



## Patch (Feb 2, 2022)

Too important to forget!!!!


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 2, 2022)

We've lost the plot!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 3, 2022)

Maybe get another one...


----------



## Kaila (Feb 3, 2022)

Where do we shop?


----------



## Tish (Feb 3, 2022)

At the plot shop.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 3, 2022)

All shoppers now hibernating.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 3, 2022)

Tish said:


> At the plot shop.





Sylkkiss said:


> All shoppers now hibernating.



Do they deliver, then?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 3, 2022)

No harm in asking.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 3, 2022)

They said, "Not _today_!"


----------



## Kaila (Feb 4, 2022)

But now it's _Tomorrow! _


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 4, 2022)

It’s tomorrow in Oz!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 4, 2022)

How do you know?


----------



## tinytn (Feb 4, 2022)

The Wizard told him!!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 4, 2022)

Okay, it's true then!


----------



## tinytn (Feb 4, 2022)

You betcha  . ,my Friend..!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 4, 2022)

Who's got the plots..


----------



## Tish (Feb 4, 2022)

I lost mine yesteryears.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 4, 2022)

You'll be alright mate!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 4, 2022)

Let's send some plots!


----------



## Patch (Feb 4, 2022)

You mean cemetery plots???


----------



## Kaila (Feb 4, 2022)

Some *other *type plots!


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 4, 2022)

Plots are allotments here.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 5, 2022)

Grow your dreams, there!


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 5, 2022)

Prefer to grow strawberries.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 5, 2022)

Blueberry bushes, fine too!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 5, 2022)

What's wrong with coconuts...


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 5, 2022)

Lovely bunch of coconuts....


----------



## Tish (Feb 5, 2022)

Who is opening them?


----------



## Patch (Feb 5, 2022)

I will do it.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 5, 2022)

You need a hammer.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 6, 2022)

Don't spill the milk..


----------



## Tish (Feb 6, 2022)

We have bottled milk?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 6, 2022)

I only have tinned.


----------



## Tish (Feb 7, 2022)

That should work too.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 7, 2022)

It is more versatile.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 8, 2022)

Put down the hammer


----------



## Tish (Feb 8, 2022)

Hammer down, now what?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 8, 2022)

You need a tin-opener.


----------



## Tish (Feb 9, 2022)

Okay, tin is open.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 9, 2022)

Are we still thirsty?


----------



## Gemma (Feb 9, 2022)

Not anymore, my dear.


----------



## Patch (Feb 9, 2022)

You drank it all!!!


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 9, 2022)

Now don't blame me!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 10, 2022)

Blame the Bossa Nova..


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 10, 2022)

Blame it on yodeling   (Sparky)


----------



## Tish (Feb 10, 2022)

Is there any left?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 10, 2022)

Not that *I see. *


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 10, 2022)

Shall we buy more?


----------



## Sparky (Feb 11, 2022)

Maybe get some secondhand..


----------



## Patch (Feb 11, 2022)

Aren't secondhand beverages urine???


----------



## Tish (Feb 11, 2022)

Ewww that's horribly disgusting!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 11, 2022)

Let's ignore _*some *suggestions! _


----------



## Sparky (Feb 12, 2022)

Where's the suggestion box...


----------



## Kaila (Feb 12, 2022)

Someone suggested box move.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 12, 2022)

Let's just go shopping.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 12, 2022)

Why not brew some?


----------



## Tish (Feb 12, 2022)

That's an excellent idea


----------



## Kaila (Feb 12, 2022)

Yes, how to start?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 12, 2022)

I have no idea.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 12, 2022)

Grow some tea leaves?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 12, 2022)

What, drink without alcohol?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 12, 2022)

Could add some later?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 12, 2022)

It better be true.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 12, 2022)

Hold us to it!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 12, 2022)

You'd better believe it!


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 13, 2022)

You're putting things off!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 13, 2022)

If only you knew!


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 13, 2022)

Going to the dentist?


----------



## Sparky (Feb 13, 2022)

Wooden teeth are cheaper..


----------



## Jace (Feb 13, 2022)

What will you do?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 13, 2022)

Not the same bite.


----------



## Tish (Feb 13, 2022)

Thank God for that.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 13, 2022)

He's not too happy.


----------



## Jace (Feb 13, 2022)

Too bad, for that!


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 13, 2022)

Too bad for me!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 13, 2022)

Definitely bad for you!


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 13, 2022)

What’s good for me?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 13, 2022)

Do you get splinters (from the wooden teeth)?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 14, 2022)

Eat chicken, it's delicious!


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 14, 2022)

Chicken? Where's the beef?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 14, 2022)

I don't eat meat.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 14, 2022)

Other people eat meat.


----------



## Tish (Feb 14, 2022)

How about both dishes?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2022)

Are they edible dishes?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 14, 2022)

Who cooked the dishes?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2022)

Twice baked pottery chef?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 14, 2022)

The frozen TV dinner?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 14, 2022)

Did we order that?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 14, 2022)

Why waste your money?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 14, 2022)

Right, let's waste yours!


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 14, 2022)

I have no money.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 14, 2022)

No money? Bye, honey!


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 14, 2022)

Gold digger, aren't you?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 14, 2022)

That's fair to say.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 14, 2022)

Is it really, though?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 14, 2022)

Of course it is!


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 14, 2022)

Okay, no investigation necessary.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 14, 2022)

My wish, your command


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 14, 2022)

I don't ask much.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 14, 2022)

You're aces, to me!


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 14, 2022)

You are too kind.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 14, 2022)

Me? Not at all!


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 14, 2022)

Oh, you humble piggy.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 14, 2022)

Oinkin' and boinkin', YES!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 15, 2022)

Are you two finished?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 15, 2022)

I've lost track now.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 15, 2022)

Back to the future..


----------



## tinytn (Feb 15, 2022)

Future looks pretty good!!!


----------



## Tish (Feb 15, 2022)

Time to get sunglasses.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 16, 2022)

Yes, sun is blinding.


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2022)

But it's so nice.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 16, 2022)

Pass sun lotion please.


----------



## Patch (Feb 16, 2022)

Or, just cover up!!!!


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 16, 2022)

It's a nudist beach!


----------



## Patch (Feb 16, 2022)

Cover with old newspapers!!!


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 16, 2022)

I'm enjoying the breeze.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 16, 2022)

Blowing a gale here!


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 17, 2022)

It's bad hair day!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2022)

My hat blew away!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 17, 2022)

Sombreros really can fly...


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2022)

*I loved my sombrero!  
*


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 17, 2022)

Hats off to Kaila!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2022)

Let's find her hat.


----------



## Patch (Feb 17, 2022)

It's on the piñata!!!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2022)

I cannot reach it!


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 17, 2022)

We need longer arms.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 18, 2022)

Maybe get some stilts..


----------



## Patch (Feb 18, 2022)

Stand on my shoulders!


----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2022)

Don't you drop her.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 18, 2022)

Urgent Care is expensive.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 18, 2022)

Would insurance cover this?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 18, 2022)

Let's not find out!


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 18, 2022)

We mustn't take risks.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 19, 2022)

You’re so very right!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 19, 2022)

Ask that passing albatross..


----------



## Kaila (Feb 19, 2022)

No, don't _ask him!_


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 19, 2022)

They bring bad luck!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 19, 2022)

Or _worse than that!  

_


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 19, 2022)

What could be worse?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 19, 2022)

Running out of money!


----------



## Tish (Feb 19, 2022)

We can't have that.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 19, 2022)

Going broke is bad.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 19, 2022)

Always keep something spare.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 20, 2022)

For a rainy day.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 20, 2022)

Or a special treat.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 20, 2022)

Salary is not enough.


----------



## Tish (Feb 20, 2022)

Get a new job.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 20, 2022)

I'm way too old.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 20, 2022)

Let's hire each other!


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 20, 2022)

What's the job description?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 20, 2022)

We'll think of some!


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 20, 2022)

Six months of vacation?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 20, 2022)

Good start for employment!


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 20, 2022)

When can I start?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 20, 2022)

Are you available now?


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2022)

What type of uniform..


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2022)

Come as you are?


----------



## Tish (Feb 21, 2022)

What's the job again?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2022)

Did anyone say, specifically?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 21, 2022)

Check the Classified Ads.


----------



## Patch (Feb 21, 2022)

In the evening newspaper?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 21, 2022)

The Job Board online.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 21, 2022)

Isn't _*this* the place?   _


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 21, 2022)

No jobs advertised here.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 21, 2022)

No interviews here either.


----------



## Jace (Feb 22, 2022)

Let's go elsewhere, then!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 22, 2022)

Wonder what's over there...


----------



## Kaila (Feb 22, 2022)

Nature or Recreation Center?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 22, 2022)

Are they hiring people?


----------



## Tish (Feb 22, 2022)

I think they are.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 22, 2022)

You had ONE job.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 22, 2022)

You messed it up.


----------



## Patch (Feb 22, 2022)

Well, don't blame me!!!!!


----------



## Jackie23 (Feb 22, 2022)

It's not my fault.


----------



## Patch (Feb 22, 2022)

Point fingers at someone!


----------



## Jackie23 (Feb 22, 2022)

But not at me!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 22, 2022)

Did we earn anything?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 22, 2022)

I say, "you're fired"!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 22, 2022)

But *I *hired _*you! *_


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 22, 2022)

I call the shots!


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 22, 2022)

No, I'm the boss!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 23, 2022)

Do what Simon says..


----------



## Kaila (Feb 23, 2022)

He changes his mind.  (_Simon, that is)_


----------



## Tish (Feb 23, 2022)

C'mon Simon Say it!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 23, 2022)

Simon's not a member.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 23, 2022)

You mean Simon Cowell


----------



## Kaila (Feb 23, 2022)

Wasn't thinking of _him! _


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 23, 2022)

What about Paul Simon?


----------



## tinytn (Feb 24, 2022)

What about Paul Bunyan?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2022)

What about Paul McCartney?


----------



## Sparky (Feb 24, 2022)

So, Paul's really Simon..


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2022)

Possibly, or maybe not....


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 24, 2022)

Maybe not, possibly so...


----------



## Tish (Feb 24, 2022)

Which is it then?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2022)

Yes, _which is it? _


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 24, 2022)

I'd pick Paul Newman.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2022)

How 'bout Paul Anka?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 24, 2022)

Not Paul, maybe John?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2022)

Who is John Anka?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 24, 2022)

Maybe Paul's cute cousin?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2022)

Or maybe his twin?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 24, 2022)

Trouble waiting to happen!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2022)

Nevermind Simon _and_ Paul!


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 25, 2022)

Not Tweedledum and Tweedledee!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 25, 2022)

It's all very confusing..


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2022)

Very complex, I agree.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 25, 2022)

Certainly boggles the mind!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2022)

Needed: A Mind Unboggler!


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 25, 2022)

A drink might help.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2022)

Coffee and cake preferred.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 25, 2022)

You might gain weight.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 25, 2022)

Cake is very lightweight.


----------



## Tish (Feb 25, 2022)

Is it Chocolate cake?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 25, 2022)

Red Velvet is better.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 26, 2022)

Cake Buffet assortment perhaps?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 26, 2022)

Are buffets now open?


----------



## Sparky (Feb 26, 2022)

Only the octopus ones...


----------



## Tish (Feb 26, 2022)

Do they serve cake?


----------



## Sylkkiss (Feb 26, 2022)

You can serve yourself


----------



## Jackie23 (Feb 26, 2022)

Pay before you eat.


----------



## Patch (Feb 26, 2022)

Did not bring money!


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 26, 2022)

Then prepare to starve!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 26, 2022)

Leftovers might be free.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 26, 2022)

Be careful of e.coli.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 26, 2022)

Wash your hands first.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 27, 2022)

Better eat at home.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 27, 2022)

The cupboard is bare..


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 27, 2022)

Time to go shopping!


----------



## Patch (Feb 27, 2022)

Take your credit card!


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2022)

What are we getting?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 27, 2022)

Whatever is on sale.


----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 27, 2022)

Giving you my heart.


----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 27, 2022)

MMinSoCal said:


> Be careful of e.coli.


How to dispose of it?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 27, 2022)

Autumn72 said:


> How to dispose of it?


You can't dispose of it.  It's a bacteria.  Once infected, antibiotics are prescribed to fight it off.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 27, 2022)

Let's make a list.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 27, 2022)

Number one is wine.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 27, 2022)

Number two is crackers?


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 27, 2022)

Crackers, cheese and olives.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 27, 2022)

And some nuts please.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 27, 2022)

Sparkling water, too, please!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 27, 2022)

How many jugs needed?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 27, 2022)

I prefer cider, thank-you.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 28, 2022)

Okay, cider, you're welcome!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 28, 2022)

Don't forget the antibiotics..


----------



## Kaila (Feb 28, 2022)

On the buffet table?  ^^^


----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2022)

Do we need antibiotics?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 28, 2022)

I don't think so.


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 28, 2022)

I certainly hope not!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 1, 2022)

I've had _my_ shots.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 1, 2022)

Been to the vet...


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 1, 2022)

Finally they came across


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 1, 2022)

MMinSoCal said:


> You can't dispose of it.  It's a bacteria.  Once infected, antibiotics are prescribed to fight it off.


It's in my freezer


----------



## Tish (Mar 1, 2022)

But is it frozen?


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 1, 2022)

No but it's cold


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 1, 2022)

YES, ALMOST A YEAR!


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 1, 2022)

Second one I flushed


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 1, 2022)

First one I ate


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 1, 2022)

Very sick with PAIN


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 1, 2022)

No pain, nice gain!


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 1, 2022)

We learn from mistakes.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 2, 2022)

Who bin muking mistooks..


----------



## Kaila (Mar 2, 2022)

Are these _story lines?      _


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 2, 2022)

No, it's a conversation.


----------



## Jace (Mar 2, 2022)

In deed, it is!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 2, 2022)

Coffee, Tea, Donuts offered?


----------



## Jace (Mar 2, 2022)

Yes, all are good!


----------



## Tish (Mar 2, 2022)

Where is the cake?


----------



## Jace (Mar 2, 2022)

The cake's all gone!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 2, 2022)

Where wuzzit last seen?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 2, 2022)

Disappearing down someone's throat.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 3, 2022)

It's in my stomach.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 3, 2022)

Have to start again...


----------



## Kaila (Mar 3, 2022)

@Murrmurr  How could you?!?!


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 3, 2022)

It was my birthday.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 3, 2022)

That's a good excuse!


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2022)

Did you leave crumbs?


----------



## Jace (Mar 3, 2022)

No,every bit gone!


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 3, 2022)

Tish said:


> Did you leave crumbs?


Was I supposed to? 

Oopsie daisy, my bad.

(a two-fer)


----------



## Kaila (Mar 3, 2022)

We _might _*eventually *forgive.


----------



## Jace (Mar 3, 2022)

All's forgiven, all's right!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 4, 2022)

All’s right? You say!


----------



## Jace (Mar 4, 2022)

Yes, indeed..that's so!


----------



## Sparky (Mar 4, 2022)

So now we know..


----------



## Jace (Mar 4, 2022)

Oh! Yes...we do


----------



## Kaila (Mar 4, 2022)

Shall we bake another?


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 4, 2022)

Eat cake when away


----------



## Kaila (Mar 4, 2022)

(_Wrong thread, perhaps,  I think?  This thread is an ongoing story-like one)_


----------



## Jace (Mar 4, 2022)

Wrong way, Corrigan...Right?


----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2022)

Let's get baking people.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 4, 2022)

How many layers, then?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 4, 2022)

A triple sandwich cake.


----------



## Jace (Mar 4, 2022)

Wow! That sounds great!


----------



## Patch (Mar 4, 2022)

Making my mouth water!


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 4, 2022)

Shortcake and ice cream


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 5, 2022)

With raspberries on top.


----------



## Jace (Mar 5, 2022)

How 'bout whipped cream?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 5, 2022)

Extra whipped cream, please!


----------



## Sparky (Mar 5, 2022)

Who whipped the cream...


----------



## Kaila (Mar 5, 2022)

Not another diversion, @Sparky  !


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 5, 2022)

It's good mental exercise.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 5, 2022)

But we want cake!


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2022)

We want it now.


----------



## Jace (Mar 5, 2022)

Now is considered immediately!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 5, 2022)

Is a bakery nearby?


----------



## Jace (Mar 5, 2022)

Yes, down the street.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 5, 2022)

That sounds too far.


----------



## Jace (Mar 5, 2022)

Not far, at all!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 5, 2022)

Are they open late?


----------



## Jace (Mar 5, 2022)

You'll have to call


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 5, 2022)

Do they do deliveries?


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 6, 2022)

Yes they do race


----------



## Sparky (Mar 6, 2022)

That's good to know...


----------



## Kaila (Mar 6, 2022)

Dozen cakes; Quickly, please!!!


----------



## Sylkkiss (Mar 6, 2022)

Cheaper by the dozen...


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2022)

Are they iced yet?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 6, 2022)

Ready for pick up?


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 6, 2022)

Over the hills hidden


----------



## Kaila (Mar 6, 2022)

Let's see what's there.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 6, 2022)

Is there one each?


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 6, 2022)

Running to lose weight


----------



## Sparky (Mar 7, 2022)

Rather find the cakes...


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2022)

Straight ahead to Bakery!


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 7, 2022)

Coffee hour in mornings


----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2022)

Yes, please pour away.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Mar 7, 2022)

Cinnamon caramel mocha latte?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2022)

*Wow, *_what *is that? *_


----------



## Sylkkiss (Mar 7, 2022)

I have no idea!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2022)

But you make it?


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 7, 2022)

Finish up for more


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 7, 2022)

It certainly sounds good.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 8, 2022)

To the moon Alice


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 8, 2022)

I like something different.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 8, 2022)

Plan Trips to Spain


----------



## Sparky (Mar 8, 2022)

Don't want to go..


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 8, 2022)

Laughing with someone special


----------



## Tish (Mar 8, 2022)

I'm with you @Sparky.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 8, 2022)

Multiple trip destinations now?


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 8, 2022)

Swimming with darling grandson


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 8, 2022)

I prefer somewhere remote.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 9, 2022)

Traveling out of here


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 9, 2022)

Don’t forget to write!


----------



## Sparky (Mar 9, 2022)

Maybe write about wrongs..


----------



## Kaila (Mar 9, 2022)

Two wrongs don't....._nevermind! 

_


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 9, 2022)

Finally we can relax


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 9, 2022)

Put your feet up.


----------



## Tish (Mar 9, 2022)

Something doesn't feel right.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 9, 2022)

That’s me you’re feeling!


----------



## Sylkkiss (Mar 9, 2022)

So, crispy bacon then...?


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 9, 2022)

Feel the warm welcome


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 9, 2022)

Hey cousin, what’s buzzin’?


----------



## Patch (Mar 9, 2022)

Busy boozing bees buzzing???


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 9, 2022)

Boozy bees? Bizzy bodies!


----------



## Patch (Mar 9, 2022)

Bigoted bees behaving badly.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 9, 2022)

Buzz on by me


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 9, 2022)

Knees feeling their age?


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 10, 2022)

Loneliness has taken over


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 10, 2022)

Your knees are lonely?


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 10, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> Your knees are lonely?


Knees are usually paired.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 10, 2022)

Your nose is lonely


----------



## Kaila (Mar 10, 2022)

Make friends with Mouth?


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 10, 2022)

Very sweet of you


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 10, 2022)

Tongue can be go-between.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 10, 2022)

Stranger things have happen.


----------



## Tish (Mar 10, 2022)

Shall we start again?


----------



## Patch (Mar 10, 2022)

Start doing what again?


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 10, 2022)

It's a secret plan


----------



## Kaila (Mar 10, 2022)

Four word story lines.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 10, 2022)

I already know this


----------



## Patch (Mar 10, 2022)

Why not forty words?


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 10, 2022)

Groceries are sky high


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 10, 2022)

Yes, it's got confusing.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 11, 2022)

More issue to handle


----------



## Kaila (Mar 11, 2022)

Once upon a time........


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 11, 2022)

On top of a.........


----------



## Kaila (Mar 11, 2022)

....mountain near the center......


----------



## Sparky (Mar 11, 2022)

... on the left side..


----------



## Kaila (Mar 11, 2022)

of a huge boulder......


----------



## Patch (Mar 11, 2022)

... the explosives were detonated!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 11, 2022)

After the dust settled,........


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 11, 2022)

nothing was left from....


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 11, 2022)

monoliths covered in inscriptions...


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 12, 2022)

Telling all to run......


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2022)

...at the appropriate time.....


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 12, 2022)

Because of the dangerous...


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2022)

giant plants beginning to.....


----------



## Sparky (Mar 12, 2022)

yodel and start creeping...


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2022)

...toward the nearby houses.....


----------



## Sparky (Mar 12, 2022)

..following the smell of...


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 12, 2022)

Advance on us run!


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 12, 2022)

They don't like noise.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2022)

All yodel at once?


----------



## tinytn (Mar 12, 2022)

My yodel is broken,!


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 12, 2022)

You can borrow mine


----------



## Kaila (Mar 13, 2022)

Shall we begin again?


----------



## Sparky (Mar 13, 2022)

Start the countdown now...


----------



## Jace (Mar 13, 2022)

Now is the time...


----------



## Sylkkiss (Mar 13, 2022)

Ten, nine, eight, seven....


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 13, 2022)

Once upon a time.....


----------



## Patch (Mar 13, 2022)

... I began a rhyme...


----------



## Kaila (Mar 13, 2022)

It wasn't very good....


----------



## Jace (Mar 13, 2022)

Say it isn't so...


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 13, 2022)

Lie if you must


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2022)

But that is wrong.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 14, 2022)

Sometimes, it is diplomatic.


----------



## Jace (Mar 14, 2022)

Diplomacy is always good


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 14, 2022)

Be nice, if possible.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 14, 2022)

Did the plants come?


----------



## Sparky (Mar 14, 2022)

Still waiting for bus...


----------



## Kaila (Mar 14, 2022)

Will they outgrow seats?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 14, 2022)

No, they are seedlings.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 14, 2022)

Did you say, _*seatlings?  *_


----------



## Jace (Mar 14, 2022)

Jace said:


> Oh! No...that's silly!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 14, 2022)

Giant Vines grow quickly!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 14, 2022)

My, they certainly do!


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2022)

Should we prune them?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 14, 2022)

*Excellent idea, thank you!
*


----------



## tinytn (Mar 14, 2022)

Anyone have Prune scissors ?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 14, 2022)

And a giant wheelbarrow?


----------



## tinytn (Mar 14, 2022)

Yes  that will help!


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 15, 2022)

Look in my shed.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 15, 2022)

It's dark in there.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2022)

Might be creepy crawlies..


----------



## Patch (Mar 15, 2022)

Only spiders and snakes.


----------



## Tish (Mar 15, 2022)

Not going near it.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 15, 2022)

@Sparky  , Lead The Way!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 15, 2022)

*Who'll *l_ead the way? _


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 16, 2022)

I'll take the initiative.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 16, 2022)

Thanks, we need wheelbarrow!


----------



## Sparky (Mar 16, 2022)

Who's in the wheelbarrow...


----------



## Kaila (Mar 16, 2022)

Not giving rides, today!


----------



## Tish (Mar 16, 2022)

How big are the spiders to need a wheelbarrow?  ( Backs away slowly Exit stage Left)


----------



## Kaila (Mar 16, 2022)

@Tish   (_This is the 4-word-story thread, but maybe you got mixed up with the Question game thread? )_


----------



## Kaila (Mar 16, 2022)

Wheelbarrow for cut vines.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 16, 2022)

...and the rose clippings.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 17, 2022)

Maybe make clippings wine...


----------



## Tish (Mar 17, 2022)

Watermelon wine sounds nice.


----------



## Patch (Mar 17, 2022)

How about dandelion wine??


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 17, 2022)

_*With some dandy cheese?*_


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 17, 2022)

Elderberry wine is best.


----------



## Patch (Mar 18, 2022)

Can it be nonalcoholic?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 18, 2022)

You mean like juice?


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2022)

Without the pulp maybe.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 18, 2022)

Are we celebrating something?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 19, 2022)

No, we're testing it.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 19, 2022)

Are _many tests needed? _


----------



## Sparky (Mar 19, 2022)

Need to test that...


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 19, 2022)

As many as required


----------



## Tish (Mar 19, 2022)

How many is that?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 19, 2022)

Might we move on?


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 19, 2022)

It's fine with me


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 20, 2022)

Let's try something new.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 20, 2022)

New or nearly new..


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 20, 2022)

Something never tried before


----------



## Kaila (Mar 20, 2022)

Never, *ever*_, tried before? _


----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2022)

Nuh, best keep safe.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 20, 2022)

Not dangerous but unique?


----------



## Patch (Mar 20, 2022)

Could it be poisonous??


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 20, 2022)

Might be too risky.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 21, 2022)

What's an alternate plan?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 21, 2022)

Take out a patent.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 21, 2022)

Don't know any patents..


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2022)

We are all doomed.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 22, 2022)

Try to be positive.


----------



## Patch (Mar 22, 2022)

Escape if you can!


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 22, 2022)

Or face the inevitable.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 22, 2022)

When is the inevitable...


----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2022)

Who decides these things?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 23, 2022)

That's a good question.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Mar 23, 2022)

Ask me no questions...


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 23, 2022)

You have no answers?


----------



## Sparky (Mar 23, 2022)

Must be some somewhere...


----------



## Kaila (Mar 23, 2022)

Shall we search exhaustively?


----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2022)

Do we have to?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 23, 2022)

Is there another alternative?


----------



## Patch (Mar 23, 2022)

No more questions... ACT!!


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 23, 2022)

Are you giving orders?


----------



## Patch (Mar 23, 2022)

That I wouldn't do!!


----------



## Kaila (Mar 23, 2022)

Bus is leaving soon!


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 23, 2022)

I should run faster.


----------



## Patch (Mar 23, 2022)

Don't stumble and fall!!!


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 23, 2022)

You might hurt yourself.


----------



## Tish (Mar 24, 2022)

Take it slowly, please.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 24, 2022)

Seat by window, *please! *


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 24, 2022)

Sit here, beside me!


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 24, 2022)

There isn't enough space.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 25, 2022)

Must get more somewhere...


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 25, 2022)

Or lose some weight.


----------



## Tish (Mar 25, 2022)

No time for that.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 25, 2022)

Egads, get a grip!


----------



## Patch (Mar 25, 2022)

Don't ever look back!


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 26, 2022)

Reminiscing can be pleasant.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2022)

Depends on the memories.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 26, 2022)

Yes, that is true.


----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2022)

Are we ready now?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 26, 2022)

Ready for what,exactly?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 26, 2022)

Leaving town, wave goodbye!


----------



## Patch (Mar 26, 2022)

Exploring all our options?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 26, 2022)

Traveling toward Rocky Mountains?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 26, 2022)

Big Rock Candy Mountains!


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 26, 2022)

I prefer the Pennines


----------



## Sparky (Mar 27, 2022)

Maybe go on safari...


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 27, 2022)

Wrong time of year.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 27, 2022)

Wild bird watching hike?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 27, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> I prefer the Pennines


(This post of mine, is Not meant to be part of this thread/story; but thank you for that post! I googled and found the gorgeous pictures, of that region!)


----------



## Tish (Mar 27, 2022)

Must take the Camera.


----------



## Patch (Mar 27, 2022)

You have a Polaroid??


----------



## Kaila (Mar 27, 2022)

Zoom lens most important?


----------



## Patch (Mar 27, 2022)

High shutter speed, too!!


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 27, 2022)

Kaila said:


> (This post of mine, is Not meant to be part of this thread/story; but thank you for that post! I googled and found the gorgeous pictures, of that region!)


I can see Pendle Hill from my window...it's a tradition to go up there at Hallowe'en.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 27, 2022)

Must wear hiking boots.


----------



## Patch (Mar 28, 2022)

My boots don't fit!!!


----------



## Sparky (Mar 28, 2022)

Wear someone else's boots...


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 28, 2022)

What size are you?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 28, 2022)

Child's size or Giant?


----------



## Tish (Mar 28, 2022)

Buy some new ones.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 28, 2022)

Please don't be late!


----------



## Patch (Mar 28, 2022)

What time is it?


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 28, 2022)

Time you knew better!


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 28, 2022)

Clocks have been changed.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 29, 2022)

Cuckoo now Koocuck clocks...


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 29, 2022)

CLOCKS ARE REALLY IMPORTANT


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 29, 2022)

Some people collect them.


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2022)

Really? I wonder why


----------



## Patch (Mar 29, 2022)

Some people collect dust!!!


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 29, 2022)

I Love eating cheesecake


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 29, 2022)

Cherry is my favorite!


----------



## Sparky (Mar 30, 2022)

What does it mean..


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 30, 2022)

Look in the dictionary.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Mar 30, 2022)

'It' is a pronoun


----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2022)

Well then, what's next?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 30, 2022)

It defines a subject.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 31, 2022)

What's the new subject..


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 31, 2022)

Have you any suggestions?


----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2022)

How about cakes again?


----------



## Kaila (Mar 31, 2022)

Cake of many layers?


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 31, 2022)

The story of cakes?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 1, 2022)

There once was a ........


----------



## Sparky (Apr 1, 2022)

Good cake, bad cake...


----------



## Patch (Apr 1, 2022)

Oh, for goodness sake!!!


----------



## Sylkkiss (Apr 1, 2022)

We're all caked up....


----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2022)

With or without icing?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 1, 2022)

Or caked with mud?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 2, 2022)

Mud cakes for all?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 2, 2022)

That brings back memories!


----------



## Patch (Apr 2, 2022)

Were they that delicious?  :>)


----------



## Tish (Apr 2, 2022)

Only with chocolate icing.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 2, 2022)

Maybe for the worms!


----------



## RubyK (Apr 3, 2022)

Do worms eat cake?


----------



## Sparky (Apr 3, 2022)

Probably cake worms do..


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 3, 2022)

Worms will eat anything.


----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2022)

I thought Goats did.


----------



## Patch (Apr 3, 2022)

So, goats eat worms???


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 3, 2022)

Or worms eat goats?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 4, 2022)

Very large oversize worms?


----------



## Sparky (Apr 4, 2022)

Maybe very tiny goats..


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 4, 2022)

They need anti-worm baths.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 4, 2022)

They won't like that.


----------



## Patch (Apr 4, 2022)

Goats don't like baths??


----------



## Tish (Apr 4, 2022)

How do you know?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 4, 2022)

Might they prefer showers?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 4, 2022)

Try it and see.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 5, 2022)

Do goats use shampoo?


----------



## Sparky (Apr 5, 2022)

Check the goat instructions...


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 5, 2022)

Perhaps try goats milk.


----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2022)

Bath them in Milk.


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 6, 2022)

Milk makes strong bones.


----------



## Patch (Apr 6, 2022)

Evidently from the calcium.


----------



## Tish (Apr 6, 2022)

Thankfully we have enough.


----------



## Patch (Apr 6, 2022)

We have enough bones???


----------



## Sparky (Apr 7, 2022)

Mother Hubbard had none...


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 7, 2022)

Poor dog went hungry.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 7, 2022)

Let's collect dogfood donations.


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2022)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 8, 2022)

Might need doggy bag..


----------



## Tish (Apr 8, 2022)

For Poop or food?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 8, 2022)

Poor doggy's still waiting!


----------



## tinytn (Apr 8, 2022)

Doggie is now sleeping


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 8, 2022)

Snug by the fire.


----------



## Patch (Apr 9, 2022)

Fireplace snapping and crackling.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 9, 2022)

Set bone near nose.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 9, 2022)

Maybe a wish bone..


----------



## Kaila (Apr 9, 2022)

What do we wish?


----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2022)

For lots more bones.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 9, 2022)

Need a _Bone Box.  _


----------



## tinytn (Apr 9, 2022)

For the dog bones?


----------



## Patch (Apr 10, 2022)

Who donates the bones?


----------



## Sparky (Apr 10, 2022)

Maybe the dinosaur museum...


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 10, 2022)

Do they have spares?


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2022)

I don't think so.


----------



## tinytn (Apr 10, 2022)

Well. we could ask..


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 10, 2022)

*You go this way!*


----------



## Patch (Apr 10, 2022)

I am already lost!


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 10, 2022)

Stand still and whistle.


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 11, 2022)

Whistle past the graveyard.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 11, 2022)

Don't disturb the dead!


----------



## Patch (Apr 11, 2022)

Dead tell no tales.


----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2022)

They can keep secrets.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 11, 2022)

Their own, or ours?


----------



## tinytn (Apr 11, 2022)

Hope its their own!!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 11, 2022)

Don't tell them, ours!


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 11, 2022)

I have no secrets.


----------



## Tish (Apr 12, 2022)

Are you absolutely sure?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2022)

I can't _find mine.  _


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 12, 2022)

Don't worry about it.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 13, 2022)

I'll stop searching, then.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 13, 2022)

Skeletons in the closet...


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 13, 2022)

None in mine, honestly!


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2022)

Are you absolutely sure?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 13, 2022)

I'd better just check.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 14, 2022)

Check under the bed...


----------



## Patch (Apr 14, 2022)

Neighbor sleeping under there!!!


----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2022)

Well, wake him up.


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 14, 2022)

Let sleeping dogs lie.


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 14, 2022)

*Get him dressed up!*


----------



## tinytn (Apr 14, 2022)

Give him some coffee!


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 14, 2022)

He's covered in cobwebs!


----------



## Sparky (Apr 15, 2022)

Better get the hoover...


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 15, 2022)

*Let's go shopping early!*


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 15, 2022)

Before it gets hot?


----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2022)

No chance of that.


----------



## Patch (Apr 15, 2022)

Is he still alive??


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 15, 2022)

I haven't heard anything.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 16, 2022)

Think there's some squeaking...


----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2022)

Shhh... I can't hear.


----------



## Patch (Apr 16, 2022)

CLEAN OUT YOUR EARS!!!!


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 16, 2022)

Now calm down, dear.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 17, 2022)

Might need a sedative...


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 17, 2022)

Try taking deep breaths


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 17, 2022)

*Stop that right now! *


----------



## Patch (Apr 17, 2022)

Did we offend someone???


----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2022)

I sure hope not.


----------



## Patch (Apr 17, 2022)

I think everyone's happy.


----------



## tinytn (Apr 17, 2022)

Happy to be happy!!


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 17, 2022)

No need for discord.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 18, 2022)

What's wrong with datcord...


----------



## Kaila (Apr 18, 2022)

Deserving of an _encore?  _


----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2022)

Hear hear, everyone clap.


----------



## tinytn (Apr 18, 2022)

*Just dis and dat..*


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 18, 2022)

We just stumbled along.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 18, 2022)

Blindly following the leader.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 19, 2022)

The leader's a lemming...


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 19, 2022)

Leading us to destruction.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 19, 2022)

Turn over new leaf?


----------



## Patch (Apr 19, 2022)

Green on both sides??


----------



## Kaila (Apr 19, 2022)

New possibilities, perhaps possible?


----------



## Tish (Apr 19, 2022)

New possibilities are great.


----------



## tinytn (Apr 19, 2022)

Lets do it then!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 19, 2022)

Let's help each other!


----------



## Sparky (Apr 20, 2022)

What's on the list...


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 20, 2022)

Flipping through the pages....


----------



## Kaila (Apr 20, 2022)

See anything fun there?


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2022)

Just instructions of DIY


----------



## Sparky (Apr 21, 2022)

Not, Do Invisible Yodeling..


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 21, 2022)

Practising for alpine holidays?


----------



## Patch (Apr 22, 2022)

Vacationing in the Alps!!!


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 22, 2022)

Skiing and yodelling holidays.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 22, 2022)

Might be too exciting...


----------



## Kaila (Apr 22, 2022)

Shall we try it?


----------



## tinytn (Apr 22, 2022)

Lets try it ,ok??


----------



## Kaila (Apr 22, 2022)

Off to mountains, then!


----------



## tinytn (Apr 22, 2022)

Got your walking stick?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 22, 2022)

Better be *magic* type!


----------



## tinytn (Apr 22, 2022)

oh its magic alright.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 22, 2022)

Let's start climbing then!


----------



## tinytn (Apr 22, 2022)

You go first ok ??


----------



## Kaila (Apr 22, 2022)

Sticky soled boots needed?


----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2022)

Don't forget the Rope.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 22, 2022)

Rope for mountain climbing?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 22, 2022)

Yes, and spiked boots.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 23, 2022)

I'm feeling dizzy, now.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 23, 2022)

Grab that mountain goat...


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 23, 2022)

You need more oxygen


----------



## tinytn (Apr 23, 2022)

Take deep breaths now..


----------



## Tish (Apr 23, 2022)

Don't over do it.


----------



## tinytn (Apr 23, 2022)

breath very slowly now..


----------



## Patch (Apr 23, 2022)

Air getting much thinner.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 24, 2022)

I'm waiting downhill now.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 24, 2022)

Watch out for things..


----------



## Kaila (Apr 24, 2022)

Don't toss stuff down!


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 24, 2022)

Climb back down slowly.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 24, 2022)

Facing backward or forward?


----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2022)

I'm not climbing anything.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 24, 2022)

Not even the stairs?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 25, 2022)

Float, Fly, or Levitate?


----------



## Sparky (Apr 25, 2022)

Could make some wings...


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 25, 2022)

You mean chicken wings?


----------



## tinytn (Apr 25, 2022)

I like air balloons ..


----------



## Tish (Apr 25, 2022)

They crash too easily.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 25, 2022)

A danger to life.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 26, 2022)

With nets or trampolines?


----------



## Sparky (Apr 26, 2022)

Maybe half and half..


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 26, 2022)

Perhaps handing out parachutes.


----------



## Patch (Apr 26, 2022)

My parachute has holes!!!!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 26, 2022)

I'll catch you then.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 26, 2022)

A piggy-back in space.


----------



## Patch (Apr 26, 2022)

Falling at terminal velocity!!!!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 26, 2022)

Don't flatten me then!


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 26, 2022)

Let’s land feet first!


----------



## Tish (Apr 26, 2022)

I agree with you.


----------



## tinytn (Apr 26, 2022)

Ok get ready now!!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 26, 2022)

Giant cushioned landing pad?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 26, 2022)

Shall we practise first?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 27, 2022)

But why practise first?


----------



## Sparky (Apr 27, 2022)

Testing a giant marshmallow..


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 27, 2022)

Watch out for ricochet!


----------



## tinytn (Apr 27, 2022)

From here to there!!


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 27, 2022)

You could leap-frog instead.


----------



## Tish (Apr 27, 2022)

A  blow up mattress.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 27, 2022)

Very thick one, please!


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 27, 2022)

With no holes in.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 28, 2022)

Extremely wide and long.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 28, 2022)

Maybe full of helium...


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 28, 2022)

Like a flying carpet.


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2022)

Cool, we can fly!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 28, 2022)

How many at once?


----------



## tinytn (Apr 28, 2022)

How many are we??


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 28, 2022)

We are too optimistic.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 28, 2022)

No, we're being positive.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 29, 2022)

Where is the evidence...


----------



## Kaila (Apr 29, 2022)

Has anyone _ever succeeded? _


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 29, 2022)

*Yes, we are ready!*


----------



## tinytn (Apr 29, 2022)

Start your engine's Everyone!!


----------



## Tish (Apr 29, 2022)

The Engine won't start.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 29, 2022)

The battery is flat.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 30, 2022)

Can we peddle instead?


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 30, 2022)

Like a flying bicycle?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 30, 2022)

That sounds like fun!


----------



## Sparky (Apr 30, 2022)

There's no steering wheel...


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 30, 2022)

*Everyone ready to go?*


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 30, 2022)

Let’s go someplace new.


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 30, 2022)

*I'll Be Right Back!*


----------



## Kaila (Apr 30, 2022)

Any new destination suggestions?


----------



## Tish (Apr 30, 2022)

The sun sounds good.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 30, 2022)

Over land, not sea.


----------



## Sparky (May 1, 2022)

Might discover the unknown...


----------



## Tish (May 1, 2022)

The unknown sounds interesting.


----------



## Lavinia (May 1, 2022)

Might make important discoveries!


----------



## Sparky (May 2, 2022)

What to discover first...


----------



## Lavinia (May 2, 2022)

Must keep a journal.


----------



## Tish (May 2, 2022)

And map directions, please.


----------



## Lavinia (May 2, 2022)

And gifts for natives.


----------



## Tish (May 3, 2022)

With Wrapping and Bows,


----------



## Lavinia (May 3, 2022)

Home-made would be nice.


----------



## Tish (May 4, 2022)

I agree with that.


----------



## Lavinia (May 4, 2022)

Yes, bespoke is best.


----------



## Tish (May 5, 2022)

What about a BBQ?


----------



## Kaila (May 5, 2022)

Roast carrots and chestnuts?  

_(no chestnut pictures found)_


----------



## Citygirl (May 5, 2022)

*I'll be right back!*


----------



## Kaila (May 5, 2022)

Bring your own chair!


----------



## Gemma (May 5, 2022)

Will there be dancing?


----------



## Lavinia (May 5, 2022)

And a punch bowl?


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2022)

With floating fruits included?


----------



## Lavinia (May 6, 2022)

That sounds very sophisticated!


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2022)

Nah, just thrown in!


----------



## MountainRa (May 6, 2022)

We deserve a celebration.


----------



## Tish (May 6, 2022)

I agree with you.


----------



## Kaila (May 6, 2022)

With balloons and streamers?


----------



## Citygirl (May 6, 2022)

*We are about ready!*


----------



## Lavinia (May 6, 2022)

Get party  clothes out.


----------



## Gemma (May 7, 2022)

What are you wearing?


----------



## Lavinia (May 7, 2022)

Is there a theme?


----------



## Sparky (May 7, 2022)

'Bonanza' theme might work...


----------



## tinytn (May 7, 2022)

*yes!!,wear cowboy hats !!*


----------



## Lavinia (May 7, 2022)

But no guns please.


----------



## Patch (May 7, 2022)

No saddle sores, please!!!


----------



## Tish (May 7, 2022)

No horses at all.


----------



## Gemma (May 7, 2022)

What shall we ride?


----------



## tinytn (May 7, 2022)

Horses pulling Wagon maybe??


----------



## Gemma (May 7, 2022)

Why not an SUV?


----------



## Citygirl (May 7, 2022)

*I'm going to fly!*


----------



## Lavinia (May 7, 2022)

I'll ride my bike.


----------



## Kaila (May 8, 2022)

I'll use flying bicycle!


----------



## Kaila (May 8, 2022)

_Disguised as flying horse? _


----------



## Sparky (May 8, 2022)

Might need some stilts...


----------



## Citygirl (May 8, 2022)

That is high enough!


----------



## tinytn (May 8, 2022)

Where are ya'll going????


----------



## Lavinia (May 8, 2022)

We haven't decided yet.


----------



## Kaila (May 8, 2022)

Perhaps to visit clouds?


----------



## Tish (May 8, 2022)

We will get wet.


----------



## tinytn (May 8, 2022)

Visit man in  moon?


----------



## Lavinia (May 8, 2022)

Does he like visitors?


----------



## Kaila (May 9, 2022)

We will hope so!


----------



## Kaila (May 9, 2022)

Shall we bring gifts?


----------



## Sparky (May 9, 2022)

Maybe make some moonshine...


----------



## tinytn (May 9, 2022)

or  grilled cheese Sandwich ?


----------



## Kaila (May 9, 2022)

How 'bout flower seeds?


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2022)

Will they grow there?


----------



## Lavinia (May 9, 2022)

Is the soil fertile?


----------



## Sparky (May 10, 2022)

Could take some fertilizer..


----------



## Citygirl (May 10, 2022)

*You get it ready,*


----------



## Lavinia (May 10, 2022)

It will float away.


----------



## Tish (May 10, 2022)

What's the use then?


----------



## tinytn (May 10, 2022)

I do not know!


----------



## Citygirl (May 10, 2022)

*We will try again!*


----------



## Kaila (May 10, 2022)

Ship it by FedX?


----------



## Lavinia (May 10, 2022)

Weigh it down somehow?


----------



## Tish (May 11, 2022)

Perhaps with led Weights.


----------



## Citygirl (May 11, 2022)

*We need more help!*


----------



## Lavinia (May 12, 2022)

Or perhaps professional advice.


----------



## tinytn (May 12, 2022)

Anyone here a Professional ?


----------



## Tish (May 12, 2022)

I have no idea.


----------



## Kaila (May 12, 2022)

Everyone list credentials please.


----------



## MountainRa (May 12, 2022)

Let common sense rule.


----------



## Lavinia (May 12, 2022)

I have no qualifications.


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2022)

Mine are _not applicable. 
 _


----------



## Pink Biz (May 13, 2022)

We need a horticulturist.


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2022)

Yes, let's find one!


----------



## Sparky (May 13, 2022)

Where's the horticulturist shop...


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2022)

On Earth, or Moon?


----------



## Lavinia (May 13, 2022)

Moon soil is sterile.


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2022)

Not in our imagination.


----------



## Tish (May 13, 2022)

We could grow Moondust.


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2022)

Does it have flowers?


----------



## tinytn (May 13, 2022)

Yes. called Moon Flowers

S


----------



## Lavinia (May 13, 2022)

Plants need oxygen though.


----------



## Sparky (May 14, 2022)

Order some from ebay..


----------



## Lavinia (May 14, 2022)

Amazon might be better.


----------



## Tish (May 14, 2022)

Do they deliver free?


----------



## Kaila (May 14, 2022)

Does Moonman have account?


----------



## Lavinia (May 14, 2022)

...and a credit card?


----------



## Sparky (May 15, 2022)

Maybe a money tree..


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2022)

Do they offer _Tracking?_


----------



## tinytn (May 15, 2022)

only if you pay,,


----------



## Citygirl (May 15, 2022)

Take this back please!


----------



## Tish (May 15, 2022)

Where are we going?


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2022)

Might cancel moon trip.


----------



## Patch (May 15, 2022)

Because Moonman mooned us???


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2022)

He fired his horticulturist?


----------



## Patch (May 15, 2022)

Cheesy flowers didn't bloom???


----------



## Lavinia (May 15, 2022)

Chose the wrong variety.


----------



## Patch (May 16, 2022)

Woefully watching wilting wildflowers.


----------



## tinytn (May 16, 2022)

We must plant more!!


----------



## Patch (May 16, 2022)

Do "More" plants bloom???


----------



## Lavinia (May 16, 2022)

How about planting trees?


----------



## tinytn (May 16, 2022)

What kind of Trees?


----------



## Tish (May 16, 2022)

We will need moondust.


----------



## Citygirl (May 16, 2022)

*Who has the trees?*


----------



## Kaila (May 16, 2022)

They're being delivered overnight.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 16, 2022)

Track the parcels online.


----------



## Lavinia (May 16, 2022)

They will need plunging.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 17, 2022)

Tip your nice driver.


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2022)

Long bridge to moon!


----------



## Sparky (May 17, 2022)

A bridge too far...


----------



## MountainRa (May 17, 2022)

Kindness is the bridge.


----------



## Citygirl (May 17, 2022)

*Look after the aged!*


----------



## tinytn (May 17, 2022)

They need our assistance !


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2022)

Patience and compassion important.


----------



## Tish (May 17, 2022)

Let us all pray.


----------



## Citygirl (May 17, 2022)

*Pass me the gravy!*


----------



## tinytn (May 17, 2022)

*i prayed for gravy,,  *


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2022)

Gravy spilled in garden!


----------



## tinytn (May 17, 2022)

Garden of Eden ? Yikes!!!


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2022)

Gravy Beans will grow?


----------



## Pink Biz (May 17, 2022)

Sure, with extra manure.


----------



## Lavinia (May 17, 2022)

No horses round here.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 18, 2022)

Are there any cows?


----------



## Kaila (May 18, 2022)

Would rabbits possibly do?


----------



## MountainRa (May 18, 2022)

Rabbits run too fast.


----------



## tinytn (May 18, 2022)

A Donkey maybe?


----------



## Lavinia (May 18, 2022)

There's plenty of squirrels.


----------



## Citygirl (May 18, 2022)

*Please come back again!*


----------



## tinytn (May 18, 2022)

*Ok , im back now..*


----------



## Tish (May 18, 2022)

Did you bring more gravy?


----------



## Kaila (May 18, 2022)

You didn't have enough?


----------



## Sparky (May 19, 2022)

Where's the gravy boat...


----------



## Lavinia (May 19, 2022)

Just left the harbour.


----------



## tinytn (May 19, 2022)

Will arrive on Friday!


----------



## Kaila (May 19, 2022)

Bring your own Ladle!


----------



## Tish (May 19, 2022)

Rightio Bring it on.


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2022)

Unique type of party!


----------



## Sparky (May 20, 2022)

Must wear a bib..


----------



## Pink Biz (May 20, 2022)

Don't make a mess.


----------



## tinytn (May 20, 2022)

Are we there yet??


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2022)

Time for harvest yet?


----------



## Lavinia (May 20, 2022)

Seed isn't planted yet!


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2022)

Oops, let's get going!


----------



## Tish (May 20, 2022)

Got the watering can.


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2022)

Where'd the seeds go?


----------



## tinytn (May 20, 2022)

We better find them!!


----------



## Citygirl (May 20, 2022)

*They are all gone!*


----------



## Kaila (May 20, 2022)

Fell out of pockets?


----------



## tinytn (May 20, 2022)

Peter piper picked pockets?


----------



## Lavinia (May 20, 2022)

There must be mice!


----------



## Kaila (May 21, 2022)

No gravy plants, then?


----------



## Lavinia (May 21, 2022)

Peas, beans, no gravy.


----------



## tinytn (May 21, 2022)

We have no banana's


----------



## Kaila (May 21, 2022)

*NO bananas... Oh, no! 

*


----------



## tinytn (May 21, 2022)

What will we do??


----------



## Kaila (May 21, 2022)

I can't eat apples.


----------



## tinytn (May 21, 2022)

You don't have teeth?


----------



## Kaila (May 21, 2022)

Could we grow peaches?


----------



## Sparky (May 21, 2022)

Peaches are all fuzzy...


----------



## Kaila (May 21, 2022)

Fuzzy Wuzzy Wuzah Bear


----------



## tinytn (May 21, 2022)

Fuzzy Wuzzy Was Bald


----------



## Tish (May 21, 2022)

Fuzzy Wuzzy is dead


----------



## Lavinia (May 21, 2022)

I didn't know that!


----------



## Citygirl (May 22, 2022)

Please send this back!


----------



## Sparky (May 22, 2022)

Back to the future...


----------



## RubyK (May 22, 2022)

Will we find it?


----------



## tinytn (May 22, 2022)

Start looking right now!!


----------



## Lavinia (May 22, 2022)

Is this now history?


----------



## tinytn (May 22, 2022)

Its now or never..


----------



## Tish (May 22, 2022)

Are we that desperate?


----------



## Kaila (May 22, 2022)

Just in a hurry.


----------



## Patch (May 22, 2022)

Slow down and relax!!


----------



## Kaila (May 22, 2022)

Will everything get done?


----------



## RubyK (May 22, 2022)

Start now, for sure.


----------



## Lavinia (May 22, 2022)

Or employ a servant.


----------



## Tish (May 23, 2022)

Servants are too lazy.


----------



## Citygirl (May 23, 2022)

Let's come back later!


----------



## tinytn (May 23, 2022)

Maybe take nap, too..


----------



## MountainRa (May 23, 2022)

Early bird gets worm!


----------



## Lavinia (May 23, 2022)

..and the best bits.


----------



## Owlivia (May 24, 2022)

Scrummy, crumby, sticky fingers.


----------



## Sparky (May 24, 2022)

Might need some soap...


----------



## Kaila (May 24, 2022)

Or _lick fingers clean? _


----------



## Citygirl (May 24, 2022)

*Here is wet rag.*


----------



## RubyK (May 24, 2022)

Don't you need it?


----------



## Tish (May 24, 2022)

Sweep up the crumbs


----------



## tinytn (May 24, 2022)

Give  crumbs to birds.


----------



## Kaila (May 25, 2022)

On small bird plates?


----------



## Sparky (May 25, 2022)

Might be big birds...


----------



## Kaila (May 25, 2022)

Big Birds BYO plates!


----------



## tinytn (May 25, 2022)

Pretty Paper Plates please,..


----------



## Kaila (May 25, 2022)

Bird Party hats too?


----------



## Tish (May 25, 2022)

Writing it all down.


----------



## Kaila (May 25, 2022)

Don't leave anything out.


----------



## RubyK (May 25, 2022)

It will get eaten.


----------



## Kaila (May 26, 2022)

Shall we replenish it?


----------



## Pink Biz (May 26, 2022)

Not on my watch.


----------



## Sparky (May 26, 2022)

Maybe better not watch...


----------



## Citygirl (May 26, 2022)

*Can I go along?*


----------



## tinytn (May 26, 2022)

Long way to Colorado !


----------



## Kaila (May 26, 2022)

Is it worth it?


----------



## Citygirl (May 26, 2022)

*I will be back.*


----------



## Tish (May 26, 2022)

I certainly hope so.


----------



## Kaila (May 26, 2022)

Train or plane ~ Colorado?


----------



## Patch (May 26, 2022)

Why not mountain bikes?


----------



## Sparky (May 27, 2022)

Might be beetles there..


----------



## tinytn (May 27, 2022)

Beetle and Tweedle  Dee??


----------



## Kaila (May 27, 2022)

Painted VW beetles, perhaps???


----------



## Tish (May 27, 2022)

That sounds like fun


----------



## Citygirl (May 27, 2022)

*Pass The Gravy please!*


----------



## Lavinia (May 28, 2022)

Sorry, it's all gone.


----------



## Kaila (May 28, 2022)

Plant more gravy seeds?


----------



## Sparky (May 28, 2022)

Scary gravystalk might grow...


----------



## Patch (May 28, 2022)

Gravely stalking gravy stalks??


----------



## Kaila (May 28, 2022)

Harvested only on Halloween?


----------



## Pink Biz (May 28, 2022)

I'm getting scared now.


----------



## Citygirl (May 28, 2022)

*Let's go home now!*


----------



## Kaila (May 28, 2022)

Try wearing a disguise?


----------



## Tish (May 28, 2022)

Some sort of mask.


----------



## tinytn (May 28, 2022)

How bout my Catmask?


----------



## Kaila (May 28, 2022)

Pretend scary gorilla maybe??


----------



## tinytn (May 28, 2022)

Now im getting scared,,!


----------



## Kaila (May 28, 2022)

We'll protect you, _TinyTn! _


----------



## tinytn (May 28, 2022)

Bless you, my child..!


----------



## Kaila (May 28, 2022)

Our silly costumes scary?


----------



## Lavinia (May 28, 2022)

The streets are dark.


----------



## Sparky (May 29, 2022)

The shadows are hidden...


----------



## Kaila (May 29, 2022)

Anyone have a lamp?


----------



## tinytn (May 29, 2022)

i have Aladdin's Lamp!


----------



## Tish (May 29, 2022)

Wish for a torch


----------



## Kaila (May 29, 2022)

With only three wishes?


----------



## Lavinia (May 29, 2022)

You must choose carefully


----------



## Kaila (May 30, 2022)

Wish for more wishes?


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2022)

Witches witching more wishes??


----------



## Kaila (May 30, 2022)

Wish others more peace.


----------



## Lavinia (May 30, 2022)

Look after yourself first.


----------



## tinytn (May 30, 2022)

First come , first served.


----------



## Lavinia (May 30, 2022)

Being selfish means survival.


----------



## Tish (May 30, 2022)

But you can share.


----------



## Lavinia (May 30, 2022)

We need everyone sharing.


----------



## Owlivia (May 30, 2022)

Maybe not my chocolate.


----------



## Lavinia (May 31, 2022)

You can keep that!


----------



## Citygirl (May 31, 2022)

No thanks, not now!


----------



## Pink Biz (May 31, 2022)

Chocolate's our only hope.


----------



## Owlivia (May 31, 2022)

Chocolate prices are rising.


----------



## Tish (May 31, 2022)

We best bulk buy.


----------



## Kaila (May 31, 2022)

It's worth _any price!  

_


----------



## Jackie23 (May 31, 2022)

Maybe float a loan.


----------



## Kaila (May 31, 2022)

For giant chocolate order?


----------



## Jackie23 (May 31, 2022)

Bring in the trucks.


----------



## Kaila (May 31, 2022)

How many chocolate truckful's?


----------



## Jackie23 (May 31, 2022)

Two should do it.


----------



## Kaila (May 31, 2022)

Alright, Two it is!


----------



## Lavinia (May 31, 2022)

That should be enough.


----------



## Patch (Jun 1, 2022)

We NEVER have enough!!


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 1, 2022)

Stop your complaining already!


----------



## Sparky (Jun 1, 2022)

Maybe start again soon...


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 1, 2022)

....and discard another one.


----------



## Tish (Jun 1, 2022)

We keep them all.


----------



## tinytn (Jun 1, 2022)

There's enough for everyone!!


----------



## Jace (Jun 1, 2022)

Everyone gets a bit!


----------



## tinytn (Jun 1, 2022)

Isn't that abit much?


----------



## Jace (Jun 1, 2022)

Yes, if you say.


----------



## tinytn (Jun 1, 2022)

Say ,  it isn't much..


----------



## Jace (Jun 1, 2022)

Much Ado about nothing!


----------



## tinytn (Jun 1, 2022)

Nothing from nothing equals = Nothing,,


----------



## Jace (Jun 1, 2022)

Nothing ventured, nothing gained


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 1, 2022)

Sometimes it's too much.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 2, 2022)

Less could be more...


----------



## Jace (Jun 2, 2022)

Sometimes, you are right!


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 2, 2022)

Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 2, 2022)

Store extra chocolate, then.


----------



## Jace (Jun 2, 2022)

Never too much chocolate!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 2, 2022)

Who needs _anything else? 

_


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 2, 2022)

Chocolate and vitamin pills!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 2, 2022)

That's complete _nutrition, _then!


----------



## Tish (Jun 2, 2022)

Yes, way to go!


----------



## Jace (Jun 2, 2022)

Don't forget to share.


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 2, 2022)

Do it now, please!


----------



## Jace (Jun 2, 2022)

O key! Dough key!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 2, 2022)

_ALMOST _*forgot.... *_about *sharing!
*_


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 2, 2022)

Keep some for emergencies.


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 2, 2022)

Fourteen steps suddenly stopped.


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 2, 2022)

.


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 3, 2022)

It's good for shock.


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 3, 2022)

*What time is it?*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 3, 2022)

Time for more chocolate?


----------



## Tish (Jun 3, 2022)

Hear hear! I agree.


----------



## tinytn (Jun 3, 2022)

Three chocolate cakes please,,


----------



## Kaila (Jun 3, 2022)

Two *Large *sized, _okay? _


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 3, 2022)

Save one for later.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 4, 2022)

Save one for _me.   _


----------



## Sparky (Jun 4, 2022)

Can have two halves..


----------



## Kaila (Jun 4, 2022)

Either way, _will do!  _


----------



## tinytn (Jun 4, 2022)

now im plum full!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 4, 2022)

room for ice cream?


----------



## Tish (Jun 4, 2022)

Chocolate Ice cream, yummy.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 4, 2022)

How many bowls each?


----------



## Sparky (Jun 5, 2022)

What would Goldilocks choose...


----------



## Kaila (Jun 5, 2022)

Could we ask her?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 5, 2022)

No, she's not real.


----------



## tinytn (Jun 5, 2022)

Shhhhhh,, she'll hear you!!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 5, 2022)

What's her e-mail, Goldilocks@....


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2022)

Gmail.com I think.


----------



## tinytn (Jun 5, 2022)

*P*assword would be "Goldilocks."


----------



## Kaila (Jun 5, 2022)

But will she _reply? _


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 5, 2022)

How interested is she?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 5, 2022)

Is she a _Senior? _


----------



## Sparky (Jun 6, 2022)

Must be by now...


----------



## tinytn (Jun 6, 2022)

Took a long time!


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 6, 2022)

She's been catching up.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2022)

Is it a _race?  _


----------



## tinytn (Jun 6, 2022)

*A *slow folks race


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2022)

Could Goldilocks pass us?


----------



## tinytn (Jun 6, 2022)

i think she will!!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 6, 2022)

Let her be first!


----------



## Tish (Jun 6, 2022)

Ok, if you insist.


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 6, 2022)

Porridge is getting cold.


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 6, 2022)

Watch out for bears!


----------



## Sparky (Jun 7, 2022)

Think there's only three..


----------



## tinytn (Jun 7, 2022)

3 little baby bears..


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 7, 2022)

They need small bowls.


----------



## tinytn (Jun 7, 2022)

And little tiny  spoons.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 7, 2022)

And a picnic basket?


----------



## tinytn (Jun 7, 2022)

Yes ! Easter eggs too!


----------



## Tish (Jun 7, 2022)

Chocolate ones of course.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 7, 2022)

Wouldn't they be stale?


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 7, 2022)

Taste them and see.


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 8, 2022)

*They are all old!*


----------



## Della (Jun 8, 2022)

Time for her nap.


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2022)

Shhhhh... everyone be quiet


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 8, 2022)

Can't silence the birds.


----------



## Tish (Jun 9, 2022)

Maybe earplugs will work.


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 9, 2022)

Or close the windows.


----------



## Patch (Jun 10, 2022)

Does she snore loudly??


----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2022)

Loud enough, trust me.


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 10, 2022)

She'll frighten the birds.


----------



## Tish (Jun 11, 2022)

Should we wake her?


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 11, 2022)

She might be angry.


----------



## Tish (Jun 12, 2022)

Best let her sleep.


----------



## tinytn (Jun 12, 2022)

Now im getting tired !


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2022)

I'm tired now too!


----------



## tinytn (Jun 12, 2022)

What time is it?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2022)

Don't know; *Everyone's* asleep!


----------



## tinytn (Jun 12, 2022)

Time to say bye !


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2022)

Bye and Good Night!


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 12, 2022)

Ah...peace at last!


----------



## Sparky (Jun 13, 2022)

But not for long...


----------



## tinytn (Jun 13, 2022)

Thats right! I'm baaaaaack!!


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 13, 2022)

All set to continue.


----------



## Tish (Jun 13, 2022)

I am still tired


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 13, 2022)

Just sit quietly then


----------



## Sparky (Jun 14, 2022)

Whistle a happy tune..


----------



## tinytn (Jun 14, 2022)

I'm not very happy .


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 14, 2022)

You having problems today?


----------



## Tish (Jun 14, 2022)

Let's all start again


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 14, 2022)

With something completely different.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 15, 2022)

Back to square two...


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 15, 2022)

Like Snakes and Ladders.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 15, 2022)

Which animals climb ladders?


----------



## Tish (Jun 15, 2022)

Snakes maybe or not


----------



## Kaila (Jun 15, 2022)

Octopi could climb easily.


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 15, 2022)

Have you seen one?


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 16, 2022)

*I don't want to!*


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 16, 2022)

Then don't go swimming.


----------



## tinytn (Jun 16, 2022)

Swimming is lottsa fun.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 16, 2022)

Might need waterproof cakes...


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 16, 2022)

Best eat them first.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 16, 2022)

Then wait thirty minutes?


----------



## Jace (Jun 16, 2022)

That's a good idea.


----------



## Tish (Jun 16, 2022)

Ok, I'm timing you.


----------



## Jace (Jun 16, 2022)

It all starts now!


----------



## tinytn (Jun 16, 2022)

What time is it?


----------



## Jace (Jun 16, 2022)

The perfectly right time.


----------



## Patch (Jun 16, 2022)

What determines "right" time???


----------



## Jace (Jun 16, 2022)

To each his own.


----------



## Patch (Jun 16, 2022)

No actual answer, yet?


----------



## Jace (Jun 16, 2022)

Yours to determine, actually!


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 16, 2022)

No need to disagree.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 17, 2022)

Maybe yes maybe no...


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 17, 2022)

*You come back,Tammy*


----------



## tinytn (Jun 17, 2022)

Time is running out !!


----------



## Tish (Jun 17, 2022)

What will we do?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 17, 2022)

Swim, or _not swim?_


----------



## Jace (Jun 17, 2022)

Up stream, down stream


----------



## RubyK (Jun 17, 2022)

I would use midstream


----------



## Jace (Jun 17, 2022)

Your choice is good.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 18, 2022)

Dive in soon then?


----------



## Sparky (Jun 18, 2022)

How deep is deep..


----------



## Jace (Jun 18, 2022)

You determine that yourself


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 18, 2022)

*What time is it?*


----------



## tinytn (Jun 18, 2022)

Time to start voting,


----------



## Jace (Jun 18, 2022)

Yes, In some places


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 18, 2022)

I voted by post.


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2022)

That idea sounds good.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 18, 2022)

Go swimming _after voting? _


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 18, 2022)

*We Better Get Going *


----------



## tinytn (Jun 18, 2022)

Before  the big Storm!!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 18, 2022)

Swim while wearing raincoats?


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 18, 2022)

Or a plastic mac?


----------



## Sparky (Jun 19, 2022)

Might need water wings...


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 19, 2022)

I'll bring  my flippers.


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 19, 2022)

*Can I bring anything?*


----------



## tinytn (Jun 19, 2022)

Anything you desire.


----------



## Tish (Jun 19, 2022)

Wait, one second, please.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 19, 2022)

Wait for _what_, now?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 19, 2022)

Give me more time


----------



## tinytn (Jun 19, 2022)

Two minutes time ,good?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 19, 2022)

Two minutes _times ten_?


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 19, 2022)

I'll go ahead then.


----------



## Jace (Jun 20, 2022)

Be careful, that's all


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 20, 2022)

Have a safe trip!


----------



## Jace (Jun 20, 2022)

And, enjoy it all!


----------



## Sparky (Jun 20, 2022)

Wait for full moon..


----------



## Jace (Jun 20, 2022)

Sorry, just missed it


----------



## tinytn (Jun 20, 2022)

Look for it tomorrow


----------



## Jace (Jun 20, 2022)

No, it just past!


----------



## tinytn (Jun 20, 2022)

The moon passed away??


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 20, 2022)

It's the Solstice  tomorrow.


----------



## Jace (Jun 20, 2022)

That's right, summer starts!


----------



## Tish (Jun 20, 2022)

No, it is winter.


----------



## Patch (Jun 20, 2022)

Upside down and backwards???


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 20, 2022)

Stars are different, too.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 21, 2022)

What stayed the same?


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 21, 2022)

The people haven't changed.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 21, 2022)

They need new clothes...


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 21, 2022)

Have they any money?


----------



## tinytn (Jun 21, 2022)

Anyone here very rich?  $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Tish (Jun 21, 2022)

Quick, hide the cash.


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 21, 2022)

*I will be back!*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 21, 2022)

Where is it hidden?


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 21, 2022)

X marks the spot.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 22, 2022)

Can't find the X...


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 22, 2022)

Someone has moved it.


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2022)

Get The Metal detector


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 22, 2022)

*You Come Back Now!*


----------



## Jackie23 (Jun 22, 2022)

Don't wait so long.


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 23, 2022)

We need everyone here.


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 23, 2022)

*I'll see you soon!*


----------



## Sparky (Jun 23, 2022)

Time is still ticking..


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 23, 2022)

..and time is passing.


----------



## Tish (Jun 23, 2022)

Let's shake a leg.


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 23, 2022)

Right, we need motivation.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 24, 2022)

The motivator's not working...


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 24, 2022)

Is everyone too tired?


----------



## Jackie23 (Jun 24, 2022)

I'll feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2022)

I guess we wait.


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 24, 2022)

See you later then


----------



## Tish (Jun 25, 2022)

No worries back soon.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 25, 2022)

Meet at usual location?


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 25, 2022)

What time is convenient?


----------



## Sparky (Jun 26, 2022)

Between noon and noon...


----------



## Tish (Jun 26, 2022)

24 hours it is.


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 26, 2022)

That will be enough.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 27, 2022)

Tea breaks are needed...


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 27, 2022)

....and plenty of biscuits.


----------



## Tish (Jun 27, 2022)

Don't forget the Coffee


----------



## Kaila (Jun 27, 2022)

Will there be scenery?


----------



## tinytn (Jun 27, 2022)

Time bomb is ticking!


----------



## Sparky (Jun 28, 2022)

Throw out the window...


----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2022)

Everyone hit the ground.


----------



## tinytn (Jun 28, 2022)

Ground is all muddy !


----------



## Jackie23 (Jun 28, 2022)

We'll all be okay.


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 28, 2022)

Medics are standing by.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2022)

It's hopefully a dud.


----------



## Tish (Jun 29, 2022)

Run for cover regardless.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 29, 2022)

Blanket, comforter, or duvet?


----------



## RubyK (Jun 29, 2022)

A comforter is best.


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 30, 2022)

Also called a dummy!


----------



## Tish (Jun 30, 2022)

Never heard that term


----------



## Jackie23 (Jun 30, 2022)

But it is possible.


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 30, 2022)

It's a British term.


----------



## Tish (Jul 1, 2022)

Well, that explains it.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 1, 2022)

Is there a _smartblanket?_


----------



## tinytn (Jul 1, 2022)

Never seen a smartblanket,


----------



## Kaila (Jul 1, 2022)

Have they been invented?


----------



## tinytn (Jul 1, 2022)

Depends how smart they-is.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 1, 2022)

Not smarter than me!


----------



## tinytn (Jul 1, 2022)

OHHHH of course not !!!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 1, 2022)

Some blankets are overheating!


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 1, 2022)

I use electric blankets


----------



## Sparky (Jul 2, 2022)

Clockwork blankets might work...


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 2, 2022)

Better than hot bottles


----------



## tinytn (Jul 2, 2022)

Better than Pop Bottles


----------



## Tish (Jul 2, 2022)

Better than No bottles.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 2, 2022)

Gone to the recycling.


----------



## Tish (Jul 3, 2022)

Excellent! Let's go now.


----------



## tinytn (Jul 3, 2022)

Now is the time!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 3, 2022)

Heading in which direction?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 3, 2022)

Let's take pot luck.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 4, 2022)

It's a mystery tour...


----------



## Kaila (Jul 4, 2022)

First of its kind?


----------



## Tish (Jul 4, 2022)

Sounds like fun maybe.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 5, 2022)

The driver seems nervous..


----------



## Tish (Jul 5, 2022)

Best put on Seatbelt.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 5, 2022)

Perhaps get out, instead?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 6, 2022)

Could use ejector seat..


----------



## Kaila (Jul 6, 2022)

Sounds just as dangerous.


----------



## tinytn (Jul 6, 2022)

Just hang on tight!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 6, 2022)

To your hand, please?


----------



## tinytn (Jul 6, 2022)

Do not be afraid !!,,


----------



## Kaila (Jul 6, 2022)

Okay, all at once!


----------



## Tish (Jul 6, 2022)

We are now stranded.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 6, 2022)

Emergency alarm is ringing.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 7, 2022)

Might be ice-cream van..


----------



## Kaila (Jul 7, 2022)

Emergency ice cream delivery!


----------



## Tish (Jul 7, 2022)

Yay, let's get some.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 7, 2022)

Ice cream lowers panic!


----------



## tinytn (Jul 7, 2022)

I'm very tired now..


----------



## Kaila (Jul 7, 2022)

Sugar letdown after sweets?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 8, 2022)

Need to investigate that...


----------



## Kaila (Jul 8, 2022)

Needing volunteers for research?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 8, 2022)

*Let's get going now!*


----------



## Tish (Jul 8, 2022)

Alright, if you insist.


----------



## Jace (Jul 8, 2022)

Really now, it's time


----------



## tinytn (Jul 8, 2022)

Time to go Research?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 8, 2022)

Investigations require detailed observations!


----------



## Jace (Jul 8, 2022)

Yes, that's so true!


----------



## Sparky (Jul 9, 2022)

Start at the start...


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2022)

Then, on to _next! _


----------



## Jace (Jul 9, 2022)

Yes, that will do


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2022)

But what comes third?


----------



## tinytn (Jul 9, 2022)

How bout the fourth?


----------



## Jace (Jul 9, 2022)

The number Four, duh!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2022)

YOU TWO; *so helpful!     *


----------



## tinytn (Jul 9, 2022)

Four for what for?


----------



## Jace (Jul 9, 2022)

Kaila said:


> YOU TWO; *so helpful!     *


Glad you think so!


----------



## tinytn (Jul 9, 2022)

Someone has to be.!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2022)

tinytn said:


> Four for what for?


Five for Bee Hive?


----------



## Jace (Jul 9, 2022)

Six for thick sticks!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2022)

Is this Nursery Rhymes?


----------



## Jace (Jul 9, 2022)

If you say so!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2022)

Did I say so?


----------



## Jace (Jul 9, 2022)

Maybe, I don't know!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2022)

Okay, let's move on!


----------



## Jace (Jul 9, 2022)

You pick the subject!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Okay, let's move on!


Which activities shall we?


----------



## Jace (Jul 9, 2022)

Read any books lately?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2022)

Libraries were treasure troves!


----------



## Tish (Jul 9, 2022)

They can be musty


----------



## Kaila (Jul 9, 2022)

Shall we go elsewhere?


----------



## tinytn (Jul 9, 2022)

Where would you suggest ?


----------



## Jace (Jul 9, 2022)

Someplace interesting will do!


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 9, 2022)

Like a paint shop?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 10, 2022)

Maybe the chocolate factory...


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2022)

Chocolate cars? Chocolate houses?


----------



## MountainRa (Jul 10, 2022)

My chocolate has melted.


----------



## Tish (Jul 10, 2022)

Here is another one.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 10, 2022)

So *sweet* of you!


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 10, 2022)

Will you share it?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 11, 2022)

Is the factory operational?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 11, 2022)

Might need some volunteers...


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 11, 2022)

I'm much too busy.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 11, 2022)

I'll work for Chocolate!


----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2022)

Yeah, I will too.


----------



## Jace (Jul 11, 2022)

Hey! include me in.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 11, 2022)

Lots of volunteers now!


----------



## tinytn (Jul 11, 2022)

Ready ,willing and able!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 11, 2022)

Chocolate factory fully staffed!


----------



## tinytn (Jul 11, 2022)

We have enough chocolate?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 11, 2022)

Not yet; let's work!


----------



## Jace (Jul 11, 2022)

white chocolate or dark?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 12, 2022)

Somewhere in the middle..


----------



## Kaila (Jul 12, 2022)

Simultaeous white and dark?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 12, 2022)

A sort of beige?


----------



## tinytn (Jul 12, 2022)

Peaches and Cream , maybe?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 12, 2022)

Light brown fudge, perhaps?


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2022)

My mouth is watering.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 12, 2022)

I fancy some ice-cream.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 13, 2022)

With caramel syrup topping?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 13, 2022)

...and some chopped nuts.


----------



## tinytn (Jul 13, 2022)

with cherry on top!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 13, 2022)

How many is sufficient?


----------



## tinytn (Jul 13, 2022)

5 would be enough,,?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 13, 2022)

I'll get on that!


----------



## Tish (Jul 13, 2022)

Hurry it up, please


----------



## Jackie23 (Jul 13, 2022)

Save some for me.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 14, 2022)

It's melting too fast...


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 14, 2022)

Try using a straw.


----------



## Jace (Jul 14, 2022)

That would be good.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 14, 2022)

I can provide one.


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2022)

I will take one.


----------



## tinytn (Jul 14, 2022)

now i have none!


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 14, 2022)

Then buy some more.


----------



## Tish (Jul 15, 2022)

Will any colour do?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 15, 2022)

How about stripey ones?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 16, 2022)

Zebra pattern is good...


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 16, 2022)

Don't be too fussy.


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 16, 2022)

Our choices are many.


----------



## Tish (Jul 16, 2022)

Can we please agree?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 16, 2022)

Is an assortment possible?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 17, 2022)

That's a good compromise.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 17, 2022)

Might get iffy ones...


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 17, 2022)

*Let's decide and quit.*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 17, 2022)

i don't wanna quit!


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 17, 2022)

What are we drinking?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 17, 2022)

Liquid of some type.


----------



## Tish (Jul 17, 2022)

It best be Coffee.


----------



## Medusa (Jul 17, 2022)

With Cream and Sugar


----------



## tinytn (Jul 17, 2022)

ah, yes ,very good!!


----------



## Medusa (Jul 17, 2022)

We'll Need Some Biscotti


----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2022)

Have you got any?


----------



## tinytn (Jul 18, 2022)

Sorry, i do not !


----------



## Kaila (Jul 18, 2022)

Shall we go shopping?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 19, 2022)

Wait until it's cooler.


----------



## tinytn (Jul 19, 2022)

Summer sales happening now..


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 19, 2022)

Good time for spending!


----------



## Sparky (Jul 19, 2022)

Monopoly money not accepted...


----------



## Kaila (Jul 19, 2022)

Why not play money?


----------



## Tish (Jul 19, 2022)

Let's use poker chips.


----------



## Medusa (Jul 19, 2022)

.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 19, 2022)

Tish said:


> Let's use poker chips.


At the grocery store?!


----------



## Jackie23 (Jul 19, 2022)

Yeah, chips for dips.


----------



## tinytn (Jul 19, 2022)

We  Potato dip chips!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 19, 2022)

We're chippy, dippy, tippy!


----------



## tinytn (Jul 19, 2022)

Cheddar chips and dips


----------



## Jackie23 (Jul 19, 2022)

Maybe a little flippy


----------



## Kaila (Jul 19, 2022)

Maybe *very *_flippy dippy!   _


----------



## tinytn (Jul 19, 2022)

Flippy? you mean floppy?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 19, 2022)

Floppy moppy cheddar shredder?


----------



## Jackie23 (Jul 19, 2022)

That too and Flabby


----------



## tinytn (Jul 19, 2022)

Flabby could be fluffy?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 19, 2022)

Flabby *after*_ flipsy dipsy? _


----------



## Jackie23 (Jul 19, 2022)

You calling me dipsy?


----------



## Jackie23 (Jul 19, 2022)

Nite ladies, I need to go check on the dog and see if he has destroyed anything new.


----------



## tinytn (Jul 19, 2022)

nite nite Jackie,^^^^

Dipsy is not floppy


----------



## Kaila (Jul 20, 2022)

We're sure about that?


----------



## Tish (Jul 20, 2022)

I am totally confused.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 21, 2022)

Something weird going on...


----------



## Tish (Jul 21, 2022)

My sword is glowing.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 22, 2022)

Better unplug it now..


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 22, 2022)

That's a warning sign.


----------



## Tish (Jul 22, 2022)

It's turning blue guys.


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 22, 2022)

*I Am Really Tired!*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 22, 2022)

wait, don't leave yet!


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 22, 2022)

We need to talk.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 23, 2022)

Beware of the eavesdroppers...


----------



## Tish (Jul 23, 2022)

Where are they @Sparky?


----------



## tinytn (Jul 23, 2022)

cold be anywhere , yes?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 23, 2022)

Behind the trees perhaps?


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 23, 2022)

Watch out for mowers!


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 23, 2022)

They can be lethal.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 24, 2022)

We can defeat them...


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 24, 2022)

If we join forces.


----------



## Tish (Jul 24, 2022)

I say we run.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 24, 2022)

Counter with multiple wheelbarrows?


----------



## Patek24 (Jul 24, 2022)

Make love, not war.


----------



## tinytn (Jul 24, 2022)

Love is all around


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 24, 2022)

Not always where needed.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 25, 2022)

Add some whenever possible.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 25, 2022)

Don't waste it though.


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2022)

No worries I won't.


----------



## tinytn (Jul 25, 2022)

Lets continue on now.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 25, 2022)

What is next destination?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 26, 2022)

Somewhere over the rainbow...


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 26, 2022)

*Put that away now!*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 26, 2022)

Yes ,lets play now!!


----------



## Tish (Jul 26, 2022)

What about Laser Tag?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 26, 2022)

That sounds rather painful!


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 27, 2022)

Trampolining makes me dizzy.


----------



## Tish (Jul 27, 2022)

Let's scrap that idea.


----------



## tinytn (Jul 27, 2022)

Wanna go camping tomorrow?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 28, 2022)

I have no tent.


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 28, 2022)

*Can I take raincheck?*


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 28, 2022)

Yes, there's no obligation.


----------



## Tish (Jul 28, 2022)

Where are we going?


----------



## tinytn (Jul 28, 2022)

We could go Crazy!


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 28, 2022)

*I'll be right over!*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 28, 2022)

How many, one tent?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 29, 2022)

Oh, that's too crowded.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 29, 2022)

Teepee with extra pees...


----------



## Kaila (Jul 29, 2022)

Can I paint mine?


----------



## tinytn (Jul 29, 2022)

Painters are always welcome!!


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 29, 2022)

True artists even more.


----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2022)

Let's start decorating it.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 29, 2022)

Shall we try stencils?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 30, 2022)

Love that, *and* freestyle!


----------



## tinytn (Jul 30, 2022)

Is Teepee finished yet?


----------



## Sparky (Jul 30, 2022)

Still need another pee...


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 30, 2022)

*It's over for now!*


----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2022)

Is the paint dry?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 30, 2022)

I'll try my handprint!


----------



## Sparky (Jul 31, 2022)

Could try a footprint...


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 31, 2022)

*You could just touch!*


----------



## Kaila (Jul 31, 2022)

Possibly stick to it?


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2022)

Should we use gloves?


----------



## Kaila (Jul 31, 2022)

Slip hands out, then?


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 31, 2022)

Hope it doesn't rain!


----------



## Kaila (Aug 1, 2022)

Sounds very slippery slidey.


----------



## tinytn (Aug 1, 2022)

Slidey slope's are  dangerous!


----------



## Sparky (Aug 1, 2022)

Better get a toboggan...


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2022)

And a Rain Coat.


----------



## tinytn (Aug 1, 2022)

And bring an Umbrella !


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 1, 2022)

You'll need wellies too.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 2, 2022)

I'm allergic to water.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 2, 2022)

Could concoct a remedy...


----------



## Kaila (Aug 2, 2022)

Towels, all sewn together?


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 2, 2022)

They are not waterproof.


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 2, 2022)

*That is too bad!*


----------



## Tish (Aug 2, 2022)

What about a Tarp?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 2, 2022)

*A Tarp is Good*


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 2, 2022)

That does the job.


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 3, 2022)

*I am going home!*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 3, 2022)

We wish you'd stay!


----------



## Sparky (Aug 3, 2022)

Leave the cakes here...


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 3, 2022)

We'll dispose of them.


----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2022)

Leave me some, please.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 3, 2022)

What flavors are they?


----------



## tinytn (Aug 3, 2022)

Pineapple upside down cakes


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 3, 2022)

Ooh, never tried those.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 4, 2022)

They must be Australian...


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 4, 2022)

*They Are Very Good!*


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 4, 2022)

I'm sure they are.


----------



## Tish (Aug 4, 2022)

Are there any left?


----------



## Millyd (Aug 4, 2022)

Sorry ..dog ate them


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 4, 2022)

He might be sick.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2022)

Not on the carpet.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 5, 2022)

Is there an antidote?


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 5, 2022)

Get him outside, quickly.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 6, 2022)

Off clean porch, too.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 6, 2022)

The mop's mysteriously missing...


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 6, 2022)

Has someone hidden it?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 6, 2022)

Doggie loved stick handle!


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 6, 2022)

Maybe Doggie is scrubbing.


----------



## Tish (Aug 6, 2022)

More like chewed it.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 6, 2022)

Needs pail of water?


----------



## tinytn (Aug 6, 2022)

Jack has Jill's Pail


----------



## Kaila (Aug 6, 2022)

Dog went running after?


----------



## tinytn (Aug 6, 2022)

After he saw Jill !


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 6, 2022)

Must have been thirsty.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 7, 2022)

That bucket's got holes...


----------



## Kaila (Aug 7, 2022)

How'd you find out?


----------



## tinytn (Aug 7, 2022)

Was losing lotsa water  !!


----------



## Kaila (Aug 7, 2022)

You got wet feet?


----------



## Tish (Aug 7, 2022)

Among other things, yes.


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 8, 2022)

Left muddy footprints behind?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 8, 2022)

Footprints leading to... nowhere..


----------



## tinytn (Aug 8, 2022)

Nowhere left to go ??


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 8, 2022)

Back down the hill?


----------



## Tish (Aug 8, 2022)

Oh oh, heading down.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 8, 2022)

Don't slip on mud!


----------



## Sparky (Aug 9, 2022)

Mud could be useful...


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 9, 2022)

*Will be over soon!*


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 9, 2022)

Sled would be useful!


----------



## tinytn (Aug 9, 2022)

Along with some snow!


----------



## Tish (Aug 9, 2022)

How deep is it?


----------



## tinytn (Aug 9, 2022)

Can you hear me ?


----------



## Prairie dog (Aug 9, 2022)

Deep down in  well


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 9, 2022)

Need a long rope.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2022)

For a paila water?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 10, 2022)

Big or little pail...


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 10, 2022)

*I'll be right over!*


----------



## Tish (Aug 10, 2022)

Hurry, I need Help


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2022)

*Heavy *_pail of water!_


----------



## Medusa (Aug 10, 2022)

Wait, I'll help you.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2022)

We're glad you came.


----------



## tinytn (Aug 10, 2022)

Water for everyone  now. !

W


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2022)

Pass cool, refreshing cups!


----------



## tinytn (Aug 10, 2022)

I'm feeling better already!


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2022)

Cool wet forehead cloth?


----------



## tinytn (Aug 10, 2022)

Why , yes! Thank you !!!


----------



## Kaila (Aug 10, 2022)

Your cheerfulness is contagious!


----------



## Medusa (Aug 11, 2022)

Now we're all happy.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 11, 2022)

Happier with SF friends.


----------



## Medusa (Aug 11, 2022)

That is very true.


----------



## tinytn (Aug 11, 2022)

i seconded that emotion


----------



## Tish (Aug 11, 2022)

And so it stands.


----------



## tinytn (Aug 12, 2022)

Stands for everyone here!


----------



## Tish (Aug 12, 2022)

That's good to know.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 12, 2022)

Some stability is good!


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 12, 2022)

Mustn't get stagnant though.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 13, 2022)

Gotta keep keeping on...


----------



## Tish (Aug 13, 2022)

Where are we going?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 13, 2022)

*The Road Is Closed!*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 13, 2022)

we walk?? turn around?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 13, 2022)

Hike to the cabin?


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 13, 2022)

Phone for a taxi.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 14, 2022)

Giant magical bird taxi?


----------



## tinytn (Aug 14, 2022)

Giant Bird has Flat foot!


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 14, 2022)

How about a helicopter?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 14, 2022)

Sounds good, but noisy!


----------



## Tish (Aug 14, 2022)

We can wear Earmuffs.


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 14, 2022)

Need sick bags too!


----------



## Kaila (Aug 15, 2022)

Scary but great View?


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 15, 2022)

Much faster than walking.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 15, 2022)

Must we arrive promptly?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 15, 2022)

Or pay the consequences...


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 15, 2022)

No, there's no rush.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 15, 2022)

Good, it requires preparation.


----------



## Tish (Aug 15, 2022)

Are we prepared then?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 15, 2022)

Checked all the boxes?


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 15, 2022)

Gone through the rituals.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 16, 2022)

Dot all the i's...


----------



## Tish (Aug 16, 2022)

Cross all the T's


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 16, 2022)

Put your feet up.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 17, 2022)

Make yourself comfortable, please.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 17, 2022)

The pillow's gone flat...


----------



## Kaila (Aug 17, 2022)

We can't replace that.


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 17, 2022)

*Takes only a minute!*


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 17, 2022)

Give it a thump


----------



## Kaila (Aug 17, 2022)

And possibly a bump?


----------



## Tish (Aug 17, 2022)

Shake and Fluff it.


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 17, 2022)

*It will be fine!*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 18, 2022)

Memory foam's been forgotten...


----------



## Tish (Aug 18, 2022)

Let's try another one.


----------



## tinytn (Aug 18, 2022)

One more for the road??


----------



## Kaila (Aug 18, 2022)

Double pillows, double sleep?


----------



## Millyd (Aug 18, 2022)

Like sleeping on cloud ⛅️


----------



## Kaila (Aug 18, 2022)

Double mattresses; magic ride?


----------



## Millyd (Aug 18, 2022)

Exciting magical mystery ride


----------



## Kaila (Aug 19, 2022)

To take me away....


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 19, 2022)

*Time to go home!*


----------



## Sparky (Aug 19, 2022)

There might be bats...


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 19, 2022)

Don't worry about that.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 19, 2022)

Wear a bat jacket?


----------



## Tish (Aug 19, 2022)

And the bat car.


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 19, 2022)

Everything will be matching.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 20, 2022)

Will Robin be there?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 20, 2022)

He might bring Lulu..


----------



## tinytn (Aug 20, 2022)

Little Lulu said maybe


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 20, 2022)

Is Lulu a bat?


----------



## Tish (Aug 20, 2022)

Not that I know.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 20, 2022)

Is that _Little Lulu?_


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 21, 2022)

Is she still around?


----------



## Kaila (Aug 21, 2022)

What's her present age?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 21, 2022)

Four score and another..


----------



## Kaila (Aug 21, 2022)

_Another _decade, _Or century? _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 21, 2022)

*We will be back!*


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 21, 2022)

We have moved on.


----------



## Tish (Aug 21, 2022)

Excellent, new topic, please.


----------



## tinytn (Aug 21, 2022)

Welcome back to Ya'll  ......


----------



## Tish (Aug 22, 2022)

Thank you, let's go.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 22, 2022)

Work together on projects?


----------



## tinytn (Aug 22, 2022)

Sounds like good idea!!


----------



## Kaila (Aug 22, 2022)

_Creative, _or _Laborious _project?


----------



## tinytn (Aug 22, 2022)

Creative would be nice.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 22, 2022)

Freestyle paint the walls?


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 22, 2022)

Let's make a mural.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 23, 2022)

Themed or open ended?


----------



## Tish (Aug 23, 2022)

Themed maybe, or not.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 23, 2022)

Wildlife, activities, or interests?


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 24, 2022)

I would prefer wildlife.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 24, 2022)

Okay, wildlife collage mural!


----------



## Sparky (Aug 24, 2022)

Will there be Llamas...


----------



## Tish (Aug 24, 2022)

Not those spitting things.


----------



## tinytn (Aug 24, 2022)

So do the Camels


----------



## Kaila (Aug 24, 2022)

Wildlife mural is controversial?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 24, 2022)

*I prefer Camels, okay?*


----------



## tinytn (Aug 24, 2022)

Maybe need to vote?


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 24, 2022)

Yes, let's practise democracy!


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2022)

Might be too noisy...


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 25, 2022)

Just raise your hands.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 25, 2022)

Or wiggle your nose?


----------



## tinytn (Aug 25, 2022)

My nose is solid !


----------



## Kaila (Aug 25, 2022)

Wiggle your chin, then?


----------



## Tish (Aug 25, 2022)

That is solid too.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 25, 2022)

Can you wiggle toes?


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 25, 2022)

Shoes are too tight.


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 26, 2022)

*I will be back!*


----------



## Kaila (Aug 26, 2022)

Taking off her shoes?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 26, 2022)

What's inside those shoes...


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 26, 2022)

Nothing more than feet.


----------



## tinytn (Aug 26, 2022)

i smell an odor !!


----------



## Tish (Aug 26, 2022)

Ewww so do I.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 26, 2022)

You're very _nosey _people!


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 26, 2022)

Noses are very defining.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 27, 2022)

To tell people apart?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 27, 2022)

Some do some don't...


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 27, 2022)

*Voice has certain sound.*


----------



## Tish (Aug 27, 2022)

Especially when singing songs.


----------



## tinytn (Aug 27, 2022)

Songs are needed everyday


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 28, 2022)

Even carols and hymns.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 28, 2022)

Repetitive lyrics sometimes irritating! 


(_I just mean only senseless repetitions of generic type of song lyrics, *not referring *to any of the countless meaningful, treasured songs!)_


----------



## Sparky (Aug 28, 2022)

Seems yodeling's a problem..


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 28, 2022)

Just gets slightly irritating.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 28, 2022)

Only prolonged nighttime yodelling.


----------



## tinytn (Aug 28, 2022)

Wonder if Swiss Elves can yodel  in Spanish?


----------



## Tish (Aug 28, 2022)

That's a good question.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 28, 2022)

Perhaps @Sparky  would know.?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 28, 2022)

*Wait a while longer!*


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 29, 2022)

Just keep yourself busy.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 29, 2022)

All roads lead somewhere...


----------



## Kaila (Aug 29, 2022)

Where's _this one _going?


----------



## tinytn (Aug 29, 2022)

Going home pretty soon


----------



## Tish (Aug 29, 2022)

Wait for me, please.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 29, 2022)

Having a slumber party?


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 30, 2022)

What exactly is that?


----------



## Sparky (Aug 30, 2022)

Who's got the slumbers...


----------



## tinytn (Aug 30, 2022)

That would be me...


----------



## Tish (Aug 30, 2022)

Awesome more snooze time.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 30, 2022)

Don't snooze too loudly!


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 30, 2022)

Try not to snore.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 31, 2022)

Could sleep standing up...


----------



## Kaila (Aug 31, 2022)

Hold onto your pillow!??


----------



## tinytn (Aug 31, 2022)

Lean on a wall


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 31, 2022)

Watch out for cobwebs.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 31, 2022)

Can we sweep walls?


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2022)

_We? _not my thing. ‍


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 1, 2022)

Destroy a spiders home?


----------



## Tish (Sep 1, 2022)

Absolutely not happening friend.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 1, 2022)

Poor @Sparky  's mighty sleepy!


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 2, 2022)

The sun does that!


----------



## Sparky (Sep 2, 2022)

It's always hanging around..


----------



## Kaila (Sep 2, 2022)

And so are we!


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 2, 2022)

Nothing better to do!


----------



## Tish (Sep 2, 2022)

We can play Hopscotch.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 2, 2022)

Then play _Jacks, _next?


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 2, 2022)

Anyone got a skipping-rope?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 2, 2022)

How 'bout sidewalk skating?


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 3, 2022)

Used to love that.


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 3, 2022)

Two-balls on the wall


----------



## Tish (Sep 3, 2022)

What are they doing?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 3, 2022)

What is *who *_doing?

_


----------



## tinytn (Sep 3, 2022)

The two- wall balls!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 3, 2022)

Where is that rulebook?!


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 3, 2022)

Keep the kettle boiling!


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

For our daily coffee


----------



## Patch (Sep 4, 2022)

Coffee is life sustaining!


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

And cream cakes too


----------



## Patch (Sep 4, 2022)

Never eaten "cream cakes".


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

I'll have your share


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 4, 2022)

Save some for later.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 4, 2022)

Are there any left?


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2022)

@Patch  welcome back.


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2022)

I don't think so.


----------



## Patch (Sep 4, 2022)

Check the powder room.


----------



## tinytn (Sep 4, 2022)

Powder room is empty


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 4, 2022)

*Not now it isn't.*


----------



## Kaila (Sep 4, 2022)

Baking *powder* biscuits, them?


----------



## Patch (Sep 4, 2022)

Oven not hot enough!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 4, 2022)

Is it plugged in?


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 4, 2022)

Is the meter charged?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 5, 2022)

What did it do...


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 5, 2022)

It just isn't responding.


----------



## Patch (Sep 5, 2022)

Feel for a pulse??


----------



## Tish (Sep 5, 2022)

Can't feel anything here.


----------



## tinytn (Sep 5, 2022)

Cant feel anything there.


----------



## Patch (Sep 5, 2022)

Can't feel anything anywhere!


----------



## tinytn (Sep 5, 2022)

Maybe try the Microwave?


----------



## Patch (Sep 5, 2022)

Electricity is shut off.


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

Pay the bill soon


----------



## Patch (Sep 6, 2022)

Someone stole my money!


----------



## tinytn (Sep 6, 2022)

How much  they take?


----------



## Tish (Sep 6, 2022)

Impossible to tell know.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 6, 2022)

Shall we go camping?


----------



## Patch (Sep 6, 2022)

Don't bears eat campers??


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 6, 2022)

Insurance, is it current?


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 7, 2022)

Shall we risk it?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 7, 2022)

What is less risky?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 7, 2022)

Maybe buy risk repellent...


----------



## Kaila (Sep 7, 2022)

Where is that sold?


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 7, 2022)

At the joke shop?


----------



## tinytn (Sep 7, 2022)

I'm laughing out loud!!


----------



## Patch (Sep 7, 2022)

Don't laugh, I'm sleeping!!!


----------



## tinytn (Sep 7, 2022)

Sorry,, lips are zipped !


----------



## Tish (Sep 7, 2022)

Oh No, Not Again.


----------



## tinytn (Sep 7, 2022)

He loves to sleep


----------



## Kaila (Sep 7, 2022)

Could _that_ be risky?


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 7, 2022)

Only if he sleepwalks.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 8, 2022)

Clear all the paths!


----------



## Sparky (Sep 8, 2022)

Dismantle the booby traps..


----------



## Kaila (Sep 8, 2022)

_WHo set those traps? 

_


----------



## Tish (Sep 8, 2022)

Don't look at me


----------



## Patch (Sep 8, 2022)

Caught in a trap!!!!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 8, 2022)

All come to rescue!


----------



## Patch (Sep 8, 2022)

In lots of pain!!!


----------



## tinytn (Sep 8, 2022)

Someone call an Ambulance!


----------



## Sparky (Sep 9, 2022)

Better boil some water...


----------



## Kaila (Sep 9, 2022)

You're in good hands!


----------



## tinytn (Sep 9, 2022)

We're here for you !!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 9, 2022)

I'll hold his foot!


----------



## tinytn (Sep 9, 2022)

I'l hold his hand !


----------



## Kaila (Sep 9, 2022)

Who holds _other foot?  _


----------



## tinytn (Sep 9, 2022)

Only has one foot !


----------



## Patch (Sep 9, 2022)

Your kindness is appreciated!!!  :>)


----------



## Tish (Sep 9, 2022)

Just Remember that @Patch


----------



## tinytn (Sep 9, 2022)

Still in pain , Patch?


----------



## Patch (Sep 10, 2022)

Heck no, I'm okay!!


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 10, 2022)

*Hold on, we're coming.*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 10, 2022)

Might need some superglue...


----------



## tinytn (Sep 10, 2022)

He said he's ok !...


----------



## Tish (Sep 10, 2022)

Great, let's move on.


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 10, 2022)

Saddle up, seatbelts on!


----------



## Patch (Sep 11, 2022)

Do saddles have seatbelts??


----------



## Tish (Sep 11, 2022)

Just grab onto something.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 11, 2022)

Or grab onto _someone!  _


----------



## tinytn (Sep 11, 2022)

Grab your hat maybe?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 11, 2022)

And grab your shoes!?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 11, 2022)

*Better take an umbrella!*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 11, 2022)

Bring your wallet!


----------



## Sparky (Sep 12, 2022)

Maybe some interesting sandwiches...


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 12, 2022)

*That would be good!*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 12, 2022)

What kind ya want?


----------



## Tish (Sep 12, 2022)

All sorts will do.


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 12, 2022)

*Make small ones too!*


----------



## Kaila (Sep 12, 2022)

Square and Round, too?


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 12, 2022)

Food or adventure first?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 13, 2022)

Food first I think...


----------



## Kaila (Sep 13, 2022)

Food before, *and* after?


----------



## tinytn (Sep 13, 2022)

Bring plenty of food!!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 13, 2022)

Fun adventure between meals?


----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2022)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 13, 2022)

Adventure at *your house?  *


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 13, 2022)

No, your place please.


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 13, 2022)

Mine is too messy.


----------



## Patch (Sep 14, 2022)

Cleaning day was yesterday.

Y


----------



## Kaila (Sep 14, 2022)

Mine is too boring!


----------



## tinytn (Sep 15, 2022)

Mine is just right !


----------



## Sparky (Sep 15, 2022)

Maybe make a wigwam...


----------



## Patch (Sep 15, 2022)

You have buffalo hides??


----------



## Kaila (Sep 15, 2022)

Where do they hide?


----------



## tinytn (Sep 15, 2022)

Hidden Hides ? must search !


----------



## Tish (Sep 15, 2022)

Do we have to?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 15, 2022)

Other activities *more* exciting?


----------



## Patch (Sep 15, 2022)

Blatantly bad blindfolded buffalos???


----------



## tinytn (Sep 15, 2022)

Buffalos have wings now !


----------



## Sparky (Sep 16, 2022)

There's something not right...


----------



## tinytn (Sep 16, 2022)

Right , they have Legs !


----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2022)

Ok, no wings then.


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 16, 2022)

*Maybe they have both!  *


----------



## Kaila (Sep 16, 2022)

Can they also _swim?_


----------



## Patch (Sep 16, 2022)

Using the diving board??


----------



## Kaila (Sep 16, 2022)

Buffalos make a giant splash!


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 16, 2022)

Buffalo Swimsuits On Sale!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 17, 2022)

How many sizes available?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 17, 2022)

They might be stretchy...


----------



## tinytn (Sep 17, 2022)

Stretchy and Itchy too...


----------



## Tish (Sep 17, 2022)

No one likes Itchy.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 17, 2022)

Not even a buffalo!


----------



## tinytn (Sep 17, 2022)

Buffalo's like being Buffed


----------



## Kaila (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Kaila (Sep 17, 2022)

Brush their teeth, also!


----------



## Patch (Sep 17, 2022)

Do buffalos have dentures??


----------



## Kaila (Sep 17, 2022)

Are there buffalo dentists?


----------



## Patch (Sep 17, 2022)

Instead of an orthodontist, would they be vetrodontists?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 18, 2022)

Vetrodontists or maybe ventriloquists..


----------



## Patch (Sep 18, 2022)

The buffalo are puppets??


----------



## Kaila (Sep 18, 2022)

*Don't tell them that!  *


----------



## Tish (Sep 18, 2022)

Oh, it's a secret.


----------



## tinytn (Sep 18, 2022)

Promise not to tell!


----------



## Patch (Sep 18, 2022)

Your secret is safe!!

E


----------



## Kaila (Sep 18, 2022)

Buffalo always listen closely!


----------



## Patch (Sep 18, 2022)

Yaks listen even closer!!!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 18, 2022)

Elephants listen _and remember!_


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 18, 2022)

They have long memories.


----------



## tinytn (Sep 19, 2022)

And also , long noses .


----------



## Kaila (Sep 19, 2022)

Their noses are _hoses. _


----------



## Sparky (Sep 19, 2022)

They're good car cleaners...


----------



## Kaila (Sep 19, 2022)

One elephant per car?


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 19, 2022)

Ideal for washing elephants!


----------



## tinytn (Sep 19, 2022)

Remember to clean EARS !


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2022)

They are so big.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 19, 2022)

It definitely takes _teamwork!  _


----------



## Patch (Sep 19, 2022)

Brave and daring teammates.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 19, 2022)

And humorous, encouraging ones!


----------



## Patch (Sep 19, 2022)

Humoring teammates bathing elephants??


----------



## Kaila (Sep 19, 2022)

Anything's possible hereabouts, no?


----------



## Patch (Sep 19, 2022)

Possible but not probable?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 20, 2022)

*Pick me  up,ok? *


----------



## Kaila (Sep 20, 2022)

Sure you wanna go?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 20, 2022)

Is there a list...


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 20, 2022)

No, it's totally random.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 20, 2022)

Who formulated the list?


----------



## Tish (Sep 20, 2022)

I have no idea


----------



## tinytn (Sep 20, 2022)

Do we need list?


----------



## Kaila (Sep 20, 2022)

Let's toss it out!


----------



## Patch (Sep 20, 2022)

Please do not litter!!!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 20, 2022)

It's a computer _document!  _


----------



## Patch (Sep 20, 2022)

My computer just crashed!!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 21, 2022)

Have all the pieces?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2022)

Might need some glue...


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 21, 2022)

Chewing-gum might do it.


----------



## tinytn (Sep 21, 2022)

Try a glue gun ..


----------



## Tish (Sep 21, 2022)

Need more Glue Sticks


----------



## Kaila (Sep 21, 2022)

Stuck to my fingers


----------



## Patch (Sep 21, 2022)

Better than your toes??!!


----------



## tinytn (Sep 21, 2022)

What day is today?


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 22, 2022)

Autumn Equinox, I think.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 22, 2022)

Where's it come from...


----------



## tinytn (Sep 22, 2022)

Outer space? huh? Maybe??


----------



## Kaila (Sep 22, 2022)

Under ground or ocean?


----------



## Tish (Sep 22, 2022)

Earth I should think.


----------



## Patch (Sep 22, 2022)

Chevrolet dealers sell Equinoxes.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 22, 2022)

Not the right kind!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Patch (Sep 22, 2022)

Spring equinox Down Under??


----------



## Kaila (Sep 22, 2022)

Moon/ Stars, Up above?


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 22, 2022)

Are people at Stonehenge?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 23, 2022)

It's a rocky road...


----------



## tinytn (Sep 23, 2022)

Other way, muddy road !


----------



## Tish (Sep 23, 2022)

No, not getting muddy.


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 23, 2022)

There's a large puddle.


----------



## Patch (Sep 24, 2022)

Try jumping over it!


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 24, 2022)

*It is too big!*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 24, 2022)

Cover it with something...


----------



## tinytn (Sep 24, 2022)

All out of somethings ..


----------



## Tish (Sep 24, 2022)

What do we do?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 24, 2022)

Lay down a board!


----------



## Patch (Sep 24, 2022)

When is it needed?


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 24, 2022)

Walter Raleigh is needed!


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 25, 2022)

Put on your Wellies!


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 25, 2022)

*Just shut your eyes!*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 25, 2022)

It's too dark now...


----------



## Patch (Sep 25, 2022)

Night vision goggles help...


----------



## Tish (Sep 25, 2022)

Pass them over here


----------



## Sparky (Sep 26, 2022)

Where's the goggle cleaner...


----------



## Lavinia (Sep 26, 2022)

Need a chamois leather.


----------



## Tish (Sep 26, 2022)

Just hose it already.


----------



## tinytn (Sep 26, 2022)

its almost daylight now!


----------



## Patch (Sep 26, 2022)

Almost daylight in Tennessee?????


----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2022)

Can't be, can it?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 28, 2022)

There's always a mystery...


----------



## tinytn (Sep 28, 2022)

Ya'll come here and visit!!


----------



## Tish (Sep 28, 2022)

Make yourself at home.


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 28, 2022)

*Come back again, okay?*


----------



## Patch (Sep 28, 2022)

Will you be there?


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2022)

I don't think so.


----------



## Patch (Sep 29, 2022)

We will miss you!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2022)

Let's go there next!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 30, 2022)

Let's go to Mississippi!


----------



## Sparky (Sep 30, 2022)

..


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 30, 2022)

*Let's stay at home!*


----------



## Sparky (Sep 30, 2022)

What's wrong with Pluto..


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2022)

Much farther than Mississippi!


----------



## tinytn (Sep 30, 2022)

How about New Yawk??


----------



## Tish (Sep 30, 2022)

Sounds good, let's go.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 30, 2022)

Before, or After... SanFran?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 1, 2022)

Let us walk, OK?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 1, 2022)

*I am ready anytime!*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 1, 2022)

Follow the pied piper...


----------



## Kaila (Oct 1, 2022)

Let's all join hands.


----------



## Tish (Oct 1, 2022)

Hands held let's go.


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 1, 2022)

*Wait for me, okay!*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 1, 2022)

And me too, yes ?


----------



## Sparky (Oct 2, 2022)

Who'll bang the drum...


----------



## Patch (Oct 2, 2022)

Maybe the drunken drummer?


----------



## Tish (Oct 2, 2022)

No, he's out cold.


----------



## Patch (Oct 2, 2022)

Toss water on him!!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 2, 2022)

Let's leave him be!


----------



## Patch (Oct 2, 2022)

No fun in that!


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 2, 2022)

Give him black coffee.


----------



## tinytn (Oct 3, 2022)

lets let  him sleep


----------



## Sparky (Oct 3, 2022)

Bang the drum quietly...


----------



## Tish (Oct 3, 2022)

He has slept enough.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 4, 2022)

The time has arrived...


----------



## Kaila (Oct 4, 2022)

Okay; *you wake him!  

*


----------



## Sparky (Oct 4, 2022)

Not without a net...


----------



## tinytn (Oct 4, 2022)

Anybody have a net?...


----------



## Tish (Oct 4, 2022)

Hang on, still searching.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 4, 2022)

How large a net?


----------



## Patch (Oct 4, 2022)

Is the drummer overweight??


----------



## Sparky (Oct 5, 2022)

Not from a distance...


----------



## Kaila (Oct 5, 2022)

Can't know without lifting.


----------



## tinytn (Oct 5, 2022)

Lifting weights , helps waists !


----------



## Tish (Oct 5, 2022)

Helps build muscles too.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 6, 2022)

Unless you fall over!


----------



## Sparky (Oct 6, 2022)

Might need a forklift...


----------



## Tish (Oct 6, 2022)

Can you operate one?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 6, 2022)

Is it really necessary?


----------



## tinytn (Oct 6, 2022)

Oh Yes!! You Betcha!!!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 6, 2022)

Alright; Forklift it is!


----------



## tinytn (Oct 6, 2022)

Up, up and away!!!!!!


----------



## Patch (Oct 6, 2022)

In my beautiful balloon.....


----------



## Sparky (Oct 7, 2022)

Only two feet high...


----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2022)

Give it more power.


----------



## Owlivia (Oct 7, 2022)

The plug fell out!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 7, 2022)

Is wire too short?


----------



## Patch (Oct 8, 2022)

Just stretch it out!!!


----------



## Sparky (Oct 8, 2022)

Check Wires 'R' Us...


----------



## tinytn (Oct 8, 2022)

^^ They are closed today !!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 8, 2022)

Tomorrow's too late, no?


----------



## tinytn (Oct 8, 2022)

yes, that was yesterday..  ..


----------



## Tish (Oct 8, 2022)

You have me confused.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 8, 2022)

I don't know why.


----------



## tinytn (Oct 8, 2022)

What day is it?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 8, 2022)

The day after yesterday.


----------



## tinytn (Oct 8, 2022)

So yesterday was what?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 8, 2022)

Why do you ask?


----------



## tinytn (Oct 8, 2022)

Why did i ask ?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 8, 2022)

It's Saturday night, now.


----------



## tinytn (Oct 8, 2022)

Are you really sure???


----------



## Sparky (Oct 9, 2022)

How sure is sure..


----------



## tinytn (Oct 9, 2022)

Well, im pretty sure!


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 9, 2022)

*It might be different!*


----------



## Tish (Oct 9, 2022)

Different is good sometimes.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 9, 2022)

However, it *is *different!


----------



## Patch (Oct 9, 2022)

Distinct differences demand deference!!


----------



## Sparky (Oct 10, 2022)

Which is more different...


----------



## Kaila (Oct 10, 2022)

*More *different from _what?_


----------



## tinytn (Oct 10, 2022)

from what you said,,


----------



## Tish (Oct 10, 2022)

What did she say?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 10, 2022)

I don't remember either!


----------



## Patch (Oct 10, 2022)

Are our rememberers broken??


----------



## Kaila (Oct 10, 2022)

Any repair stores nearby?


----------



## tinytn (Oct 10, 2022)

Yes!  a Shoe Repair shop !!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 10, 2022)

Let's all take shoes!


----------



## tinytn (Oct 10, 2022)

I like Flip Flops!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 11, 2022)

Are they truly _shoes?  _


----------



## Sparky (Oct 11, 2022)

Think seals wear them...


----------



## Kaila (Oct 11, 2022)

Do they mail order?


----------



## Tish (Oct 11, 2022)

I should hope so.


----------



## tinytn (Oct 11, 2022)

So lets order shoes..


----------



## Kaila (Oct 11, 2022)

Trace the seal's feet?


----------



## Sparky (Oct 12, 2022)

They must be somewhere...


----------



## tinytn (Oct 12, 2022)

How many feet? Two?


----------



## Patch (Oct 12, 2022)

Do seals walk upright?


----------



## Tish (Oct 12, 2022)

Not that I know.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 12, 2022)

Shall we ask one?


----------



## Patch (Oct 13, 2022)

In English or Sealish?


----------



## tinytn (Oct 13, 2022)

Something is fishy here !


----------



## Patch (Oct 13, 2022)

Sorta smells like it!


----------



## Tish (Oct 13, 2022)

Stop sniffing, start asking


----------



## tinytn (Oct 13, 2022)

asking but no answers


----------



## Patch (Oct 13, 2022)

No one knows one!!!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 13, 2022)

Perhaps a splashing code?


----------



## Sparky (Oct 14, 2022)

Can't find the instructions...


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 14, 2022)

Where have you looked?


----------



## tinytn (Oct 14, 2022)

In the fish pond!


----------



## Tish (Oct 14, 2022)

Did you find it?


----------



## Patch (Oct 14, 2022)

Scuba gear is required!!!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 14, 2022)

Soggy, illegible instructions found!


----------



## tinytn (Oct 14, 2022)

Let it dry out!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 14, 2022)

Can I borrow hairdryer?


----------



## tinytn (Oct 14, 2022)

Mine has gone Kaput!


----------



## Sparky (Oct 15, 2022)

How far is Kaput..


----------



## Kaila (Oct 15, 2022)

Too far for us!


----------



## Tish (Oct 15, 2022)

What about a shortcut?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 15, 2022)

Let's not get lost!


----------



## tinytn (Oct 15, 2022)

Do you have maps?


----------



## Sparky (Oct 16, 2022)

Kaput's been rubbed out....


----------



## tinytn (Oct 16, 2022)

This is not good!


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 16, 2022)

But wait, there’s more …


----------



## Patch (Oct 16, 2022)

More of what where?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 16, 2022)

Mysterious map tampering capers!


----------



## Tish (Oct 16, 2022)

Where is the compass?


----------



## tinytn (Oct 16, 2022)

I gave to Tom.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 16, 2022)

Can Tom be trusted?


----------



## Patch (Oct 16, 2022)

Trust Tom, but verify.

Y


----------



## Sparky (Oct 17, 2022)

Tom's still thumb size...


----------



## Tish (Oct 17, 2022)

Don't step on him.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 17, 2022)

....until compass is retrieved!


----------



## Patch (Oct 17, 2022)

Maybe use GPS instead.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 18, 2022)

The aerial is bent...


----------



## tinytn (Oct 18, 2022)

Can you unbend it?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 18, 2022)

Anyone recall our destination?


----------



## Tish (Oct 18, 2022)

Ummm...I can't remember


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 18, 2022)

You must be joking.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 18, 2022)

Shall we wander _aimlessly?  _


----------



## Patch (Oct 18, 2022)

*I*diots *O*utdoors* W*andering *A*imlessly??  (Isn't that what IOWA stands for??)


----------



## Kaila (Oct 18, 2022)

I meant just casually....


----------



## Kaila (Oct 18, 2022)

Or fun or adventure.....


----------



## tinytn (Oct 18, 2022)

Fun Adventure sounds good!!


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 18, 2022)

*I've got to go!*


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 18, 2022)

You can't, not yet!


----------



## Tish (Oct 19, 2022)

Why are we waiting?


----------



## Sparky (Oct 20, 2022)

Waiting for further instructions...


----------



## tinytn (Oct 20, 2022)

Instructer is on vacation..


----------



## Tish (Oct 20, 2022)

When does he return?


----------



## Sparky (Oct 21, 2022)

When clock strikes twelve..


----------



## Tish (Oct 21, 2022)

Watching clock Tic Toc


----------



## tinytn (Oct 21, 2022)

What time is it?


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 22, 2022)

Always time for tea.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 22, 2022)

Clock's ticking without tocking...


----------



## tinytn (Oct 22, 2022)

The Tocking Clock went Kaput !


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 22, 2022)

*He will be back!*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 22, 2022)

What time you think?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 22, 2022)

*I am not sure!*


----------



## Patch (Oct 22, 2022)

Sure you're not sure??


----------



## Tish (Oct 22, 2022)

Maybe, or Maybe not.


----------



## Patch (Oct 22, 2022)

You are decidedly undecided??


----------



## Sparky (Oct 23, 2022)

The answer is somewhere...


----------



## tinytn (Oct 23, 2022)

Somewhere over the Rainbow


----------



## Patch (Oct 23, 2022)

You've been over there??


----------



## Tish (Oct 23, 2022)

I looked Not there.


----------



## tinytn (Oct 23, 2022)

Well, keep on Looking..


----------



## Sparky (Oct 24, 2022)

Follow yellow brick road..


----------



## tinytn (Oct 24, 2022)

Road is too long!


----------



## Tish (Oct 24, 2022)

Are there any shortcuts?


----------



## tinytn (Oct 24, 2022)

Lets find a Pathway


----------



## Sparky (Oct 25, 2022)

Pathway through the woods...


----------



## tinytn (Oct 25, 2022)

Woods can be scary sometimes.


----------



## Tish (Oct 25, 2022)

Let's leave a Trail.


----------



## Patch (Oct 25, 2022)

Breadcrumbs to follow home?


----------



## Sparky (Oct 26, 2022)

Yetis eat the breadcrumbs...


----------



## Tish (Oct 26, 2022)

Now we are stuffed.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 26, 2022)

We're at a crossroads!


----------



## tinytn (Oct 26, 2022)

We need a Map !


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 26, 2022)

We need to move!


----------



## tinytn (Oct 26, 2022)

Move to where thou?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2022)

Get _*off* the map! 

_


----------



## Patch (Oct 27, 2022)

Maps are not mattresses!!!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2022)

Roll over 'till off!


----------



## Patch (Oct 27, 2022)

Roll left or right??


----------



## Sparky (Oct 27, 2022)

Chocolate roll is good...


----------



## Tish (Oct 27, 2022)

Ooh yum, yes, please.


----------



## tinytn (Oct 27, 2022)

Did someone say Chocolate?


----------



## Patch (Oct 27, 2022)

Chocolate covered fried grasshoppers???


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2022)

Grasshoppers hop; not roll.


----------



## Patch (Oct 27, 2022)

Not after they're fried!!!!  :>)


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2022)

Oh gosh; that's right!


----------



## Patch (Oct 27, 2022)

Then, lets eat up!!!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2022)

You go right ahead!


----------



## Patch (Oct 27, 2022)

You're not tasting them?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 27, 2022)

I don't think so.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 28, 2022)

Sell them on Ebay...


----------



## tinytn (Oct 28, 2022)

Sell what on Ebay?


----------



## Tish (Oct 28, 2022)

The chocolate coated Grasshoppers.


----------



## tinytn (Oct 29, 2022)

Grasshoppers are very delicious ?


----------



## Sparky (Oct 29, 2022)

Jiminy Cricket prefers sausages...


----------



## tinytn (Oct 29, 2022)

Donald Duck prefers  Corncobs


----------



## Tish (Oct 29, 2022)

Bugs Bunny Prefers Carrots


----------



## Patch (Oct 29, 2022)

Who prefers pickled beets?


----------



## tinytn (Oct 29, 2022)

Me, Me, and Me!


----------



## Sparky (Oct 30, 2022)

What about the others...


----------



## Tish (Oct 30, 2022)

They will be fine.


----------



## Patch (Oct 30, 2022)

That's only your opinion!


----------



## tinytn (Oct 30, 2022)

Opinions are often heard.


----------



## Patch (Oct 30, 2022)

Does everyone's opinion count?


----------



## Sparky (Oct 31, 2022)

Does Count Dracula count...


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 31, 2022)

*To Each His Own!*


----------



## Tish (Oct 31, 2022)

Can we move on?


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 31, 2022)

Children are up late.


----------



## Patch (Oct 31, 2022)

Eating too much candy!


----------



## tinytn (Oct 31, 2022)

Tomorrow they are sick.


----------



## Tish (Nov 1, 2022)

Getting the vomit buckets.


----------



## Patch (Nov 1, 2022)

The smell is atrocious!


----------



## tinytn (Nov 1, 2022)

And smells like Expealidoshish!


----------



## Patch (Nov 1, 2022)

Grab the air freshener!


----------



## Lavinia (Nov 2, 2022)

Spray the whole area.


----------



## tinytn (Nov 2, 2022)

Quickly before i heave


----------



## Patch (Nov 2, 2022)

Leave before you heave!!!


----------



## Tish (Nov 2, 2022)

Running far, far away


----------



## Patch (Nov 2, 2022)

Don't stumble and fall!!


----------



## tinytn (Nov 2, 2022)

Where are we going??


----------



## Sparky (Nov 3, 2022)

To infinity and beyond...


----------



## tinytn (Nov 3, 2022)

Thats a forever trip!!


----------



## Tish (Nov 3, 2022)

Okay, let's rethink this.


----------



## tinytn (Nov 3, 2022)

This may work,!! friends!!


----------



## Patch (Nov 3, 2022)

I'm optimistic it will.


----------



## tinytn (Nov 3, 2022)

Experience of a Liftetime!!


----------



## Patch (Nov 3, 2022)

Please send postcards.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 4, 2022)

Email would be quicker...


----------



## tinytn (Nov 4, 2022)

My computer went Kaput!


----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2022)

Send via your phone


----------



## tinytn (Nov 4, 2022)

Phone outta order too!


----------



## Patch (Nov 5, 2022)

Try smoke signals, please.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 5, 2022)

One puff or two...


----------



## tinytn (Nov 5, 2022)

Two Puff Puff's.


----------



## Tish (Nov 5, 2022)

Too smokey, stop, please.


----------



## Patch (Nov 5, 2022)

Just do no inhale!!!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 6, 2022)

Might need a mask...


----------



## Tish (Nov 6, 2022)

Make that a full one.


----------



## Patch (Nov 6, 2022)

Cover nose AND mouth??


----------



## tinytn (Nov 6, 2022)

i need to breathe !


----------



## Patch (Nov 6, 2022)

Just only breathe out!!


----------



## tinytn (Nov 7, 2022)

Now im outta breath !


----------



## Sparky (Nov 7, 2022)

Breath in when needed


----------



## Tish (Nov 7, 2022)

What about breathing out?


----------



## tinytn (Nov 7, 2022)

Breathe out when needed,,


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 7, 2022)

Thanks, I'll remember that.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 8, 2022)

Add to the list..


----------



## Jace (Nov 8, 2022)

That's a good idea!


----------



## tinytn (Nov 8, 2022)

Ideas good to have,,!


----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2022)

I think so too


----------



## tinytn (Nov 8, 2022)

Got any more ideas?????


----------



## Patch (Nov 9, 2022)

My mind is blank!!!


----------



## tinytn (Nov 9, 2022)

Try knocking on wood


----------



## Sparky (Nov 9, 2022)

Better find some wood..


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 9, 2022)

*Let him stand alone!*


----------



## Patch (Nov 9, 2022)

Please prop me up!!!

P


----------



## Tish (Nov 9, 2022)

There, is that better?


----------



## Jace (Nov 9, 2022)

Better be, for now


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 9, 2022)

You always say that.


----------



## Patch (Nov 9, 2022)

Would you repeat it??


----------



## tinytn (Nov 9, 2022)

Pete repeated it already


----------



## Tish (Nov 10, 2022)

I missed it again.


----------



## Patch (Nov 10, 2022)

Hearing aids shut off!!!


----------



## tinytn (Nov 10, 2022)

Use a chalk board !


----------



## Sparky (Nov 11, 2022)

No board, no chalk...


----------



## tinytn (Nov 11, 2022)

A Pencil and Paper ?


----------



## Tish (Nov 11, 2022)

Yeah, That could work.


----------



## tinytn (Nov 11, 2022)

Work on that , then,


----------



## Patch (Nov 11, 2022)

Work doesn't interest me!


----------



## tinytn (Nov 11, 2022)

What would interest you?


----------



## Patch (Nov 11, 2022)

Nothing that requires concentration1


----------



## Tish (Nov 12, 2022)

Then Just wing it.


----------



## tinytn (Nov 12, 2022)

Don;t rack your brain


----------



## Patch (Nov 12, 2022)

My brain is nonexistent!!


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 12, 2022)

Don't be so sure.


----------



## Patch (Nov 13, 2022)

Kant evun speel enymoore!!!


----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2022)

Try Using a dictionary.


----------



## Patch (Nov 13, 2022)

Dictionary newer than Google??


----------



## Kaila (Nov 13, 2022)

Picture Dictionary suit you?


----------



## tinytn (Nov 13, 2022)

Dictionary ,start Z - A ?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 13, 2022)

That boggles my mind!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 14, 2022)

Where's boggles come from..


----------



## tinytn (Nov 14, 2022)

From Bagels boggling minds..


----------



## Kaila (Nov 14, 2022)

Bagels' boggling goggles, googling.


----------



## Tish (Nov 14, 2022)

I am totally bamboozled.


----------



## tinytn (Nov 14, 2022)

Rubber baby buggie bumpers,


----------



## Sparky (Nov 15, 2022)

Don't bump boggle babies...


----------



## tinytn (Nov 15, 2022)

Baby boys best buddies 

C


----------



## Tish (Nov 15, 2022)

Well, that's good then.


----------



## Patch (Nov 15, 2022)

Good times are comin'!!!


----------



## tinytn (Nov 15, 2022)

Comin'  our way soon!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2022)

How can we tell?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 16, 2022)

Tea Leaves say so...


----------



## Tish (Nov 16, 2022)

Let the party begin


----------



## tinytn (Nov 16, 2022)

Begin the Party now..?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 17, 2022)

Might need more balloons...


----------



## tinytn (Nov 17, 2022)

How many, ya think??


----------



## Tish (Nov 17, 2022)

About twenty should do.


----------



## tinytn (Nov 17, 2022)

We need Helium , yes?


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 17, 2022)

Helium ... It's a gas!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 17, 2022)

Who brings the cake?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 18, 2022)

Mr. Bun the Baker...


----------



## tinytn (Nov 18, 2022)

Mrs Bun helping him?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 18, 2022)

*Along with his children. *


----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2022)

I hope it's chocolate


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2022)

The cake *or child?*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 18, 2022)

Chocolate Cake i hope!!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2022)

Okay, let's assume that!


----------



## Patch (Nov 18, 2022)

We're eating a child???


----------



## tinytn (Nov 18, 2022)

No, eating the cake!


----------



## Patch (Nov 18, 2022)

Cake that we bake??


----------



## tinytn (Nov 18, 2022)

Cake that i baked,


----------



## Sparky (Nov 19, 2022)

What about Mr. Bun...


----------



## Kaila (Nov 19, 2022)

Tiny's cake is better!


----------



## tinytn (Nov 19, 2022)

Better then Betty Crocker?


----------



## Tish (Nov 19, 2022)

Much better, it's chocolate.


----------



## Patch (Nov 19, 2022)

Too fattening for me!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 19, 2022)

We'll eat yours, then.


----------



## tinytn (Nov 19, 2022)

Then we are stuffed!!!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 19, 2022)

_With cake, that's fine!  _


----------



## Sparky (Nov 20, 2022)

Might need deflating now...


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2022)

Just one more bite


----------



## Patch (Nov 20, 2022)

And now... a nap!!!


----------



## tinytn (Nov 20, 2022)

Got me tired now..


----------



## Sparky (Nov 21, 2022)

Maybe try staying awake...


----------



## tinytn (Nov 21, 2022)

You got any toothpicks?


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2022)

Nope sorry, all out.


----------



## tinytn (Nov 21, 2022)

Got any Ice Picks ?


----------



## Tish (Nov 22, 2022)

Should have some here.


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 22, 2022)

*They're on back order!*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 22, 2022)

Try ordering 2 more!


----------



## Patch (Nov 22, 2022)

Bloody ice picks here!!!


----------



## tinytn (Nov 22, 2022)

What you talkin' bout??


----------



## Kaila (Nov 22, 2022)

Sometimes better, _not asking!  _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 23, 2022)

*I'll be right there!*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 23, 2022)

I am still waiting!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 23, 2022)

Godot's not here yet...


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2022)

Doesn't look like it.


----------



## Patch (Nov 23, 2022)

Dessert when you arrive!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 23, 2022)

I'll have two, thanks!


----------



## Patch (Nov 23, 2022)

Hesitate and you lose!!!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 23, 2022)

That wasn't quick _enough?  _


----------



## Patch (Nov 23, 2022)

Doesn't haste make waste?


----------



## tinytn (Nov 23, 2022)

Its nap time now,


----------



## Sparky (Nov 24, 2022)

Eat while you sleep..


----------



## Kaila (Nov 24, 2022)

Rather yawn and dream!


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 24, 2022)

Only A good dream


----------



## tinytn (Nov 24, 2022)

Alarm Clock going off !!


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2022)

Time to get up.


----------



## tinytn (Nov 24, 2022)

Up , up and away!!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 24, 2022)

I'll be late, _sorry!  

LOL:)_


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 24, 2022)

To infinity and _beyond_!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2022)

Wondering what's beyond infinity.....


----------



## Sparky (Nov 25, 2022)

Let's go and see...


----------



## tinytn (Nov 25, 2022)

How we get there?


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 25, 2022)

Let's call a taxi!


----------



## Tish (Nov 25, 2022)

The line is busy.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2022)

Everyone wants to go?!


----------



## tinytn (Nov 25, 2022)

Im ready to go!!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2022)

Prepare for _infinite possibilities!  _


----------



## tinytn (Nov 25, 2022)

Infinite Possibilities are Possible!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2022)

_That's what I said!    _


----------



## tinytn (Nov 25, 2022)

Had lost my glasses,!!,


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2022)

Where'd you leave them?


----------



## tinytn (Nov 25, 2022)

Where'd i leave what?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 25, 2022)

Your glasses, or calendar?


----------



## tinytn (Nov 25, 2022)

i forgot them both!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 26, 2022)

Are we there yet...


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2022)

You can borrow mine.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2022)

Sparky said:


> Are we there yet...


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2022)

Look out, and decide!


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2022)

It's far too bright.


----------



## Patch (Nov 26, 2022)

Put on your sunglasses!!


----------



## tinytn (Nov 26, 2022)

Only has one lens.!!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2022)

Belonged to a monster?


----------



## tinytn (Nov 26, 2022)

One eye, one horn!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2022)

We could turn back. ?


----------



## Patch (Nov 26, 2022)

We are not quitters!!


----------



## tinytn (Nov 26, 2022)

Fight for our rights!!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 26, 2022)

Okay, I will follow.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 27, 2022)

Send an octopus first...


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2022)

Excellent suggestion, I think!


----------



## Patch (Nov 27, 2022)

Octopi have eight votes???


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2022)

Octopi brave or foolhardy?


----------



## Patch (Nov 27, 2022)

Wait while I ask.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2022)

Repeat question eight times?


----------



## tinytn (Nov 27, 2022)

Waiting for the answer!!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2022)

Is it time yet?


----------



## tinytn (Nov 27, 2022)

What time, is it ?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2022)

Time for *octopi reply!     *


----------



## tinytn (Nov 27, 2022)

A new talk show?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2022)

Catchy show name, no?


----------



## tinytn (Nov 27, 2022)

I like that name!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2022)

Hiring entertaining octopi immediately!


----------



## tinytn (Nov 27, 2022)

Wide  Doors are Open!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2022)

Raise hands to apply!


----------



## tinytn (Nov 27, 2022)

My hands are muddy !


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2022)

Eight washcloths are available.


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2022)

I only counted seven


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2022)

Traded one for snacks?


----------



## Patch (Nov 27, 2022)

Snacking on octopi pie???


----------



## Sparky (Nov 28, 2022)

Octopi pie with gravy...


----------



## tinytn (Nov 28, 2022)

Gravy over the Octopi's Pie


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2022)

What about the ink?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 28, 2022)

Ink? What about it????


----------



## tinytn (Nov 28, 2022)

Black liquid from Octopi !


----------



## Sparky (Nov 29, 2022)

Octopi ink is waterproof..


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2022)

What about bleaching it?


----------



## Patch (Nov 29, 2022)

Buy more Octopi ink!


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 29, 2022)

I think ink stinks!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 30, 2022)

Not many people here


----------



## Gemma (Nov 30, 2022)

Perhaps they slept in?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 30, 2022)

Wait for the alarm...


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2022)

Ok, I am awake.


----------



## Patch (Nov 30, 2022)

You still look tired!!!


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 30, 2022)

*I'll see you tomorrow!*


----------



## Patch (Nov 30, 2022)

Through your telescopic lens???


----------



## Sparky (Dec 1, 2022)

Anyone might be watching...


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2022)

Maybe we should hide


----------



## Sparky (Dec 2, 2022)

Could wear a disguise...


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 2, 2022)

*Have to be fast!*


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2022)

Wait for me, please.


----------



## Patch (Dec 2, 2022)

No way, I'm gone!!!!


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 2, 2022)

*I'll wait, hurry up!*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 3, 2022)

Stuck in the mud..


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 3, 2022)

*Get out fast, okay!*


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2022)

I might need help.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2022)

Grab onto this rope!


----------



## Patch (Dec 3, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Grab onto this rope!


Just as I was ready to hit "Post reply" with "Quick, grab this rope!", you had posted "Grab onto this rope".  Great minds.....  :>)

The rope is frayed!!!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2022)

Is it long enough?


----------



## Patch (Dec 3, 2022)

Can she reach it??


----------



## Sparky (Dec 4, 2022)

Use the arms stretcher...


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2022)

For her, or rope?


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2022)

For the rope, please


----------



## Kaila (Dec 4, 2022)

Glad you're okay, @Tish  !


----------



## Patch (Dec 4, 2022)

What a muddy mess!!!!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 5, 2022)

Better find the hosepipe


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2022)

Not the fireman's one.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2022)

A very gentle one!


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 5, 2022)

*Please come over again!*


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2022)

Very soon, or later?


----------



## Patch (Dec 5, 2022)

Anytime, but bring food!!!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2022)

@Sparky  's favorite cake alright?


----------



## Patch (Dec 5, 2022)

With pumpkin spice icing??


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2022)

And layers of chocolate?


----------



## Patch (Dec 5, 2022)

Some find chocolate repulsive!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 5, 2022)

And we invite them?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 6, 2022)

*All the chocolate available!*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 6, 2022)

Chocolate with chocolate topping...


----------



## Kaila (Dec 6, 2022)

*On* chocolate ice cream?


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2022)

Yum, with Chocolate sauce.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 6, 2022)

_Healthy, Organic _chocolate sauce?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 7, 2022)

Maybe not too organic...


----------



## Kaila (Dec 7, 2022)

Emphasis was on *Healthy!  *


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 7, 2022)

*I'll pass this time!*


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2022)

Hand over the Chocolate.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 7, 2022)

Have cloth napkins ready?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 8, 2022)

No, just a bucket...


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2022)

Do What @Sparky Said


----------



## tinytn (Dec 8, 2022)

Its that gooey , eh??


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 8, 2022)

*Too messy for me!*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 8, 2022)

You can wear gloves


----------



## Kaila (Dec 8, 2022)

_Where there's a will..........
_


----------



## Patch (Dec 8, 2022)

...... there are greedy beneficiaries.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 9, 2022)

They must be stopped...


----------



## Kaila (Dec 9, 2022)

Bribe them with chocolate?


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2022)

We don't have enough.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 9, 2022)

Make our own maybe ?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 9, 2022)

Order home delivery perhaps?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 9, 2022)

Who pays the bill??


----------



## Sparky (Dec 10, 2022)

Maybe Bill will pay...


----------



## tinytn (Dec 10, 2022)

Bill has many Bills !


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2022)

Better him than me


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 10, 2022)

*Let's pay our own!*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 11, 2022)

Plant a money tree...


----------



## tinytn (Dec 11, 2022)

You have money seeds?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2022)

Would old pennies grow?


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2022)

Mmmm... Let's try it.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2022)

Have a penny roll?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 11, 2022)

*I will water them!  *


----------



## Kaila (Dec 11, 2022)

I'll bring some mulch!


----------



## tinytn (Dec 11, 2022)

Hope it sprouts soon!!!!


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 11, 2022)

Good luck with that!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2022)

Ready for harvest yet?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 12, 2022)

Think there's something happening...


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2022)

Did it sprout yet?


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2022)

Unfortunately, it hasn't yet.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 12, 2022)

Needs some fertilizer maybe?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2022)

And a heat lamp?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 12, 2022)

I think would help!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2022)

Maybe they'll sprout tomorrow!


----------



## tinytn (Dec 12, 2022)

Will wait and see!!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2022)

I'm *not* very patient!


----------



## tinytn (Dec 12, 2022)

Time will tell ,yes?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 13, 2022)

Turn the clock forward...


----------



## Kaila (Dec 13, 2022)

Excellent and _Timely Suggestion! _


----------



## tinytn (Dec 13, 2022)

Time to play now ?


----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2022)

Can I go first?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 13, 2022)

Oh Yes,!!please do !!


----------



## Patch (Dec 13, 2022)

Do what and when???


----------



## Kaila (Dec 13, 2022)

Take your turn, now!


----------



## Patch (Dec 13, 2022)

Do I have permission??


----------



## Kaila (Dec 13, 2022)

Do you need it?


----------



## Patch (Dec 13, 2022)

Ladies are in control!!???!!!


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 13, 2022)

Who farted? You maybe?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 14, 2022)

No need to know.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 14, 2022)

Might need emissions test..


----------



## tinytn (Dec 14, 2022)

Do not light matches,!!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 14, 2022)

Could we drop this?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 14, 2022)

I think it's gone!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 14, 2022)

Imaginary nature walk, anyone?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 14, 2022)

Sure, lets invite Everyone ..


----------



## Kaila (Dec 14, 2022)

*Everyone, *let's go now!


----------



## tinytn (Dec 14, 2022)

we're ready , are you?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 14, 2022)

Join in, for fun!


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2022)

Yay! Fun for all


----------



## Kaila (Dec 14, 2022)

Love that confetti, *thanks!  *


----------



## tinytn (Dec 14, 2022)

Where Ya'll goin' ? South?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 14, 2022)

Headed to warmer areas.


----------



## Patch (Dec 15, 2022)

Would Aussies go north??


----------



## Sparky (Dec 15, 2022)

That is the question...


----------



## tinytn (Dec 15, 2022)

Question worth pondering over..


----------



## Kaila (Dec 15, 2022)

See each other passing?


----------



## Tish (Dec 15, 2022)

Hi, how you goin?


----------



## Patch (Dec 15, 2022)

Goin' totally bonkers, Ma'am!!!


----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2022)

Oh dear, what's wrong?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 16, 2022)

He lost his marbles?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 16, 2022)

Shall we help look?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 17, 2022)

How many are there...


----------



## tinytn (Dec 17, 2022)

I think there's Forty ?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2022)

Same as _Forty Winks? _


----------



## tinytn (Dec 17, 2022)

yes, your exactly right !


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2022)

Let's start then: _Onnnnnne......._


----------



## tinytn (Dec 17, 2022)

Next number is  two.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2022)

Thanks for that suggestion!


----------



## tinytn (Dec 17, 2022)

Your very welcome , Kaila


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2022)

Too tired from counting!


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 17, 2022)

*I'll second that motion!*


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2022)

I will third it.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2022)

Counting _its, _*not marbles? *


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2022)

Who's counting *with me?     

*


----------



## Patch (Dec 17, 2022)

Maybe try counting sheep........... 
P


----------



## tinytn (Dec 17, 2022)

Pick a number maybe?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 18, 2022)

Which number to pick...


----------



## tinytn (Dec 18, 2022)

Just pick any number..


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 18, 2022)

*Any one will do!*


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2022)

Shall we blind pick?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2022)

Put numbers in basket?


----------



## Patch (Dec 18, 2022)

Fruit baskets are full!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 18, 2022)

Fruits could symbolize numbers?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 18, 2022)

Numbered fruits ?    One = Apple


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 19, 2022)

*There are so many!*


----------



## Sparky (Dec 19, 2022)

Bananas will be included...


----------



## tinytn (Dec 19, 2022)

Sounds good to me!!


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2022)

Lets start eating fruit


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2022)

Eat which number fruit?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2022)

Is banana number two?


----------



## Patch (Dec 19, 2022)

I ate "Number two"?????


----------



## Kaila (Dec 19, 2022)

Show some discretion @Patch


----------



## tinytn (Dec 19, 2022)

OYE! Lets start over..


----------



## Patch (Dec 20, 2022)

What an excellent idea!!!


----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2022)

Lets take a vacation!!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 20, 2022)

Which one to take...


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2022)

What about a Cruise?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 20, 2022)

On a giant river?


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 20, 2022)

Strolling on the deck.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 20, 2022)

What is in view?


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 20, 2022)

Monkeys on a tree.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2022)

Tree lighting is soon..


----------



## Kaila (Dec 20, 2022)

Careful of the monkeys!


----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2022)

Monkey business going on?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 20, 2022)

They're unscrewing light bulbs!


----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2022)

What? Get them Bananna's !!!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 20, 2022)

Any banana trees nearby?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2022)

Farther down the street !


----------



## Kaila (Dec 20, 2022)

Are the bananas ripe?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2022)

They are ,,their Yellow


----------



## Kaila (Dec 20, 2022)

Got a tall ladder?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2022)

No, maybe neighbor does..


----------



## Kaila (Dec 20, 2022)

You neighbors with @Sparky  ?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2022)

I don't think so !!


----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2022)

But where is Sparky?


----------



## Patch (Dec 20, 2022)

Vacationing on planet Mars!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 20, 2022)

Neighbors with @Patch  ?  @Tish  ?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2022)

How do you know??


----------



## Kaila (Dec 20, 2022)

He's Prob'ly there too!


----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2022)

Now what we do??


----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2022)

We got left behind ?


----------



## Kaila (Dec 20, 2022)

Send them carrier pigeons?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2022)

Pigeons are very slow


----------



## Patch (Dec 20, 2022)

Spaceships just for pigeons??


----------



## Kaila (Dec 20, 2022)

Sounds very cost effective.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 20, 2022)

We have no money !


----------



## Kaila (Dec 20, 2022)

No Pigeon Mars budget?


----------



## Patch (Dec 20, 2022)

Martians might fund it.


----------



## Sparky (Dec 21, 2022)

Martians might eat pigeons...


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2022)

Coming to get you.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 21, 2022)

Send us some help!!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 21, 2022)

We're ready to board!


----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2022)

No one is Here!!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2022)

Be brave, they're coming!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 22, 2022)

Might be beamed up...


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2022)

How to prepare oneself?


----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2022)

Babble fish and Towel.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 22, 2022)

Could you lend those?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 22, 2022)

I doubt she would..


----------



## Kaila (Dec 23, 2022)

Doesn't she have extras?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 23, 2022)

Two babbles, one fish...


----------



## Tish (Dec 23, 2022)

Ok, I will share.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 23, 2022)

Hey, What about me???


----------



## Patch (Dec 24, 2022)

Have some of mine.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 24, 2022)

Thank you sooo much!


----------



## Tish (Dec 24, 2022)

Time to move on.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 24, 2022)

Where we going , eh??


----------



## Sparky (Dec 25, 2022)

The teddy bears' picnic...


----------



## Tish (Dec 25, 2022)

Will Paddington be there?


----------



## tinytn (Dec 25, 2022)

Oh!! I Hope so!!


----------



## Patch (Dec 25, 2022)

Bears eat sweet people!!


----------



## Kaila (Dec 25, 2022)

People eat _sweet potato!_


----------



## tinytn (Dec 25, 2022)

Potato chips? Big hips!


----------



## Sparky (Dec 26, 2022)

Who'd have thought it...


----------



## Tish (Dec 26, 2022)

So now we diet


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 26, 2022)

*Once Upon A Time!*


----------



## tinytn (Dec 26, 2022)

A girl named Sue


----------



## tinytn (Dec 26, 2022)

Was looking very blue


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 26, 2022)

Looks can be deceiving


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 26, 2022)

She really was content.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 26, 2022)

and not Hell bent !


----------



## Sparky (Dec 27, 2022)

It's better that way...


----------



## tinytn (Dec 27, 2022)

Wanted to stay home..


----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2022)

But was too hungry


----------



## tinytn (Dec 27, 2022)

Hungry for some company


----------



## Sparky (Dec 28, 2022)

Might need more willpower.


----------



## tinytn (Dec 28, 2022)

Will Power's not here !


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2022)

I'm here, lets go


----------



## tinytn (Dec 28, 2022)

Let eat first , ok?


----------



## Sparky (Dec 29, 2022)

One small lettuce leaf...


----------



## tinytn (Dec 29, 2022)

One leaf for me?


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2022)

No dessert for you.


----------



## Patch (Dec 30, 2022)

My feelings are hurt!!


----------



## tinytn (Dec 30, 2022)

Cry on Mommy's shoulder..


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2022)

There there, it's okay


----------



## tinytn (Dec 31, 2022)

Tomorrow's another day, son,


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 1, 2023)

*Keep your chin up!*


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2023)

All Three of them


----------



## Sparky (Jan 2, 2023)

Good to have spares...


----------



## tinytn (Jan 2, 2023)

Spare tires are useful


----------



## Tish (Jan 2, 2023)

They are really essential


----------



## tinytn (Jan 2, 2023)

Essential for flat tires.


----------



## tinytn (Jan 2, 2023)

Also for Flat Feet !


----------



## Patch (Jan 2, 2023)

Feet smelling, nose running!


----------



## Sparky (Jan 3, 2023)

Where's that nose going..


----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2023)

Who knows, it's gone.


----------



## tinytn (Jan 3, 2023)

Hope someone's getting nosey


----------



## Sparky (Jan 4, 2023)

Could be someone watching..


----------



## tinytn (Jan 4, 2023)

Watching our every move???


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2023)

Quick everyone hide somewhere.


----------



## tinytn (Jan 4, 2023)

Somewhere??? where  is Somewhere ???


----------



## Sparky (Thursday at 11:40 AM)

There's some, but where..


----------



## Tish (Thursday at 1:27 PM)

Some what are where?


----------



## tinytn (Thursday at 2:45 PM)

What do they wear ?


----------



## Sparky (Friday at 10:15 AM)

Someone might know something..


----------



## tinytn (Friday at 12:30 PM)

I don't know anything !


----------



## Tish (Friday at 2:43 PM)

Well, that doesn't help.


----------



## tinytn (Friday at 5:16 PM)

Help is needed now!!


----------



## Kaila (Friday at 8:19 PM)

From Jolly Green Giant?


----------



## Tish (Saturday at 1:47 PM)

Is he really Green?


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Saturday at 2:20 PM)

Green like the bean!


----------



## tinytn (Saturday at 2:26 PM)

As green as Grass?


----------



## Sparky (Sunday at 11:40 AM)

When he gets bothered...


----------



## Tish (Sunday at 3:10 PM)

Bothered by what exacly?


----------



## tinytn (Sunday at 4:37 PM)

Exactly who is bothered ?


----------



## Sparky (Monday at 10:19 AM)

Incredible Hulk gets bothered


----------



## tinytn (Monday at 10:34 AM)

Bothered by what??


----------



## Tish (Monday at 1:22 PM)

Anything that upsets him


----------



## tinytn (Monday at 3:57 PM)

We don't upset him !!


----------



## Tish (Yesterday at 8:44 PM)

Good lets back away.


----------



## Sparky (Today at 10:30 AM)

Watch out for boobytraps...


----------



## tinytn (Today at 12:32 PM)

Don't want Boobies trapped!


----------



## Tish (Today at 12:58 PM)

Let them swing freely


----------



## tinytn (7 minutes ago)

Freely in the Breeze


----------

